# [Lakelands] Six For Adventure



## Raven Crowking (Jan 4, 2005)

In the autumn of 421 CY, an epidemic of tallowbone swept over the area around Selby-by-the-Water.  Tallowbone is a disease, affecting first the very young and the very old, which makes its victims bones pliant.  Bed rest is the best natural defense, for any real weight placed upon the long bones of arms and legs can cause them to bend, possibly crippling the sufferer.  When the disease passes, normal rigidity returns.  Bones remain in whatever shape the disease has left them.

The winter was long and cruel, but at least the tallowbone epidemic ended in the cold.  Parts of Lake Elidyr froze which had not turned to ice in living memory.  With the spring thaw, late in coming, moorings and pilings were skewed and in need of repair.  Cellars had cracked; building foundations had shifted.  Dead aquatic sheep and other animals drifted into shore, or got caught up in fishermen’s nets.  Selby-by-the-Water, which had long felt itself perched precariously above an abyss of dark water, breathed a collective sigh of relief.  Despite the damage, the town had not suffered another collapse.

It is easy enough to find work for those who want it, though it is backbreaking labor to restore the damage done this winter.  Selby-by-the-Water is a cosmopolitan town, relying upon trade with the other waterbound towns and cities of the Lakelands for much of its economy.  Animals blessed by the Beast Lords with humanoid form – oxmen and bearmen, a horseman even – can be seen working alongside humans along the Selwyn River’s many docking areas.  

Moreover, there are rumors that carpenters and masons are in demand a day’s ride west of Selby.  For many miles around, farming and herding communities provide produce for the town’s tables.  Word has it that one such place, Wyvern’s Claw, is working toward building itself into a true town, and is recruiting both expert workers and guardsmen.  If tales are true, this place was once a small cluster of goatherders that stumbled upon a treasure and an enigmatic (but generous) leader who calls himself “the Dragon”.

Of course, with the spring, adventure calls to the younger generation.  Stories of lost Marrowgate and the ruined town of Oakhill are told around inn fires.  Gaffers tell exotic stories of Shanthopal, a Parthelonian city that has been lost to time and swallowed by Weirwood the Great.  And, as always, the Tower of Amoreth the Arcane is looked upon with suspicion and fear.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 4, 2005)

Selanil spent the long, cold winter roaming the countryside.  The elven ranger had always had a case of wanderlust, and the incident of twenty years earlier had done nothing but reinforce that desire to keep moving.  Selanil avoided contact with others as much as possible but did occassionally hunt for some local farmers and townsfolk to keep meat on their tables through the worst of the winter.  In any contact with other people, Selanil always kept his cloak hood pulled over his face, casting his features in deep shadow.  The burn scars covering the right side of his face were disturbing to him so he could only imagine that they bothered others as well.  The scars were bad enough that his own kin treated him differently after the fire.  Or was that his imagination?  Selanil wasn't sure.  He only knew that he felt out-of-place amongst his own people.  The scarring was so bad that even his right ear was deformed.

When the spring thaw arrived, Selanil ventured closer to the settlements including Selby-by-the-Water, attracted there after hearing about the damage the lake town had sustained during the hard winter.


----------



## Krug (Jan 5, 2005)

Glom let out minute sizzles as he walked, frying whatever insects came near him. The goblin chortled inside. He grew tired of goblin politics, which were as messy and confusd as it sounded. The sorcerers feared him and his power, and so did the Skulkers, particularly after he had fried four of their number until they were black cinders. 

But the world was changing, and it was said some folks would not automatically try to behead a gobbo. Nevertheless, Glom had covered himself amply with a hood, and trying to pass off as a halfling, though he despised that soft, tea-drinking, pipe-smoking, race. Soon it would be time to try out his disguise, as he saw the settlements of Selby-by-the-Water loom before him. He admired the inventiveness of the humans who had built it; goblins would never aspire to build more than a hut to be used for a winter. These... humans were ambitious, and he liked that, because he was too.

He continued his pace, frying another mosquito with his mind, giggling inside to himself.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 5, 2005)

Kregor was just finishing up assisting the family he had lived with over the winter.  Their dock had sustained some damage and he agreed to help them since he had been blessed with tremendous strength.  The family had agreed, in fact they had insisted on allowing him to stay with them over the dreadful winter.  Kregor had come into Selby-by-the-Water after traveling many months, only to find that the town had been stricken by tallowbone.  Knowing that the disease would pass with the coming cold, he tried to calm many of the families stricken with it.  Most of his words fell on deaf ears for he was an ugly beast and frightened many of the children.  

One family though listened intently to what he had to say and pleaded with him to come to their home.  Once there, Kregor found that they had a boy who was severly crippled by the disease.  The family promised the half-orc anything that they had if he could only cure their child.  Kregor only asked that he be allowed to stay with them during the harsh winter that was to come.  The cleric began to use the skills he had been blessed with, as well as the powers granted to him by Gragnor.  After a couple of months, the half-orc was finally able to repair the majority of the damage inflicted on the young boy.  Kregors massive strength and the grace of Gragnor had allowed him to straighten the boys arms and legs to near normal.

Kregor stayed with the family through the winter as agreed.  He was used to the other citizens of the town looking at him with disgust, or pity.  Being scarred and ugly was not easy anywhere in "civilization", but Kregor would never cover his face in shame or in order to hide his features.  Now he finished assisting the family in repairing their dock, knowing that it was time to move on.  He had felt his ancestors pushing him to leave and continue with his wandering ways.  Having said his goodbyes, he began to walk towards the closest tavern to refill his skins for the coming journey.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 5, 2005)

With an earth-shaking roar, the mighty red dragon launched itself from the top of the arcanist's tower, wings glinting in the sunlight as it wheeled to attack. The drake's reptilian minions, scimitars bared, scrabbled forward, hooting and cackling maniacally. Alone and bloodied, Horsom took a deep breath, shifted his stance, and bared his axe. This would be a battle the bards would retell for ages to come. One of the snakemen leapt forward, notched blade raised and yelled..

"That'll be 3 silver and 2 copper please."

** pop **

Myrna the grocer stood waiting for payment for the armful of supplies Horsom held.

"Horsom?"

"Sorry, here you go.", Horsom said, dropping a small sack of coins on the countertop. "Thanks." With a sigh, he turned to go. Trudging through the streets that the spring thaw had left muddy and rutted, Horsom pondered the decision he'd made last fall to return to Long Archer and his family after years on the road guarding merchants' caravans.

"I wonder if anything exciting is happening in Selby-by-the-Water?" Dumping his purchases into the back of his cart, Horsom clambered aboard and twitched the reins, guiding the ponies back home.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Jan 5, 2005)

*Maldordo's Winter*

Maldordo was drawn to Selby-by-the-Water by his insatiable thirst for exploration, but winter set in before he could even scratch the surface of the secrets the town had to offer.  He did what he could to help his non-intelligent stray feline cousins to find food and shelter during the unusually severe winter, but cats being what they are he didn't always meet with success.  At least not until he discovered several warehouses along the docks infested with mundane rats.  He quickly hit upon the idea of selling his services as a rodent exterminator to the warehouse owners and gathered as many strays as he could for the hunt.  Not an unpleasent way for cats to spend their winter.

The awakening of spring has also reawakened Maldordo's curious nature and he yearns for exploration once again.  Alternating between his natural cat form and human form as needed, he's once again taken up the search for, well, things worth searching for.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 5, 2005)

*Winter in Long Archer (Informative Text)*

If the winter had been warmer in Long Archer than in Selby-by-the-Water, if only because, without the lake, the town didn’t have the same damp air.  Dampness permeated everything in Selby-by-the-Water.  Long Archer was rougher, but drier.  But then neither did Long Archer have the food reserves of Selby – in some ways, a hard winter was more bitter along the marches than near the lakes.  

Folk began calling it a “Stock Winter” long before Yuletide.

In the old days, before the Church of the Seven Good Gods, towns in the north would sometimes sacrifice children to the hilltop banefires on the Winter Solstice, trying to propitiate the Old Bone Man, Aulshaka, whose icy fingers crept from the Utmost North.  Sometimes still, rude wooden images – stocks, they were called, after the false children the faeries occasionally left when they stole babies – were burnt secretly in hearths.  Even the Yule Log, it was said, was a continuation of this practice.  Hidden, changed, pushed below the surface perhaps, but still meant to bribe Aulshaka to return to His cold lair in the north.

If in farms around Long Archer, a stump of wood was crudely fashioned, what harm did it do?  The folk there were mostly Druidic in worship, even those who went to the Church on holy days.  Aulshaka was one of the Faerie Lords, and a piece of wood cost little if it meant winter would end the sooner.  And, if in places more northerly, with less food to spare and more to fear from the long cold, who could be blamed if some sickly child did not make it to the spring?


----------



## wolfheart (Jan 6, 2005)

Dain's first winter among the humans was interesting.  During the onset of the Tallowbone outbreak he was sent out into the city, as all the priests were, charged with healing the victims as best as he could.  His gruff demeanor and his fine-for-dwarves-but-too-rough-for-humans handling of patients got him relived of this duty in short order.  Instead, the church put him to work forging braces that the other clerics would use to try and straighten bones warped by the disease.

Dain discovored the many fine taverns of Selby-by-the-water, and was thrown out of several.  It was not that he fought or harassed the other patrons, but he loved to break into dwarven chants at the top of his lungs when he was in the cups.

Dain thought it odd that the citizens of Selby were so alarmed by the cold of the winter, to him it felt like most of his winter's spent tracking giants through mountain passes.  Indeed, he quite enjoyed the cold.  He would often comment that it kept the riff-raff off the streets, and that Selby would be a better place for it.

The highlight of Dain's winter, though, was when he discovored a bath house with a sauna.  He would sit in the sauna for hours, meditating and chanting quietly.  Then he would run out into the courtyard and jump in the snow.  All the other patron's thought him quite mad, but Dain loved it.

As winter gives way to spring, Dain is finding that his mind is wandering again.  He wonders what other sights he has missed out in the greater world.  He still loves working the forge, but he is finding it harder to deny the call of the trail.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 7, 2005)

Once the last thaw has occurred, spring in Long Archer becomes a time of frenzied activity.  The ground has to be broken to allow new crops to be planted.  As game begins to return to the forest, hunters go out to secure much needed meat.  Of course, there are other things out there – natural and not – who are looking to fill their larders as well.  Rarely can members of the Mercenary’s Guild find notices posted in the Guild Hall.  Hunters rely on stealth, and neither the lumbering nor the shipping season has yet begun.  Yet, one morning in late Showermont a notice appeared.  A ship, called the _Green Willow_, was preparing to traverse down the Selwyn River, and wished to take on both hands and guardsmen.  Because of the long winter, there might still be places where ice forms a hazard, so both had been somewhat hard to find – in addition to room, board, and passage the _Green Willow_ is offering 40 gp for each hand to make the trip, and 30 gp for each guard.  This is a little less than double summer wages.

Outside Selby-by-the-Water, small settlements are concerned with largely the same things – planting and hunting.  Animals which have not seen pasture for months are sent out again under watchful eyes.  Soon the milk has the sweet taste of spring’s first green grass.

It was then that the attacks began.  At first it was only sheep, and the herdsmen feared that the attackers were wolves.  After a long winter, they would be desperate to feed well.  But the tracks did not seem like wolf prints – they were feline, and spoke of a heavier form than any normal wolf could show.  There were no lions in Weirwood the Great, although there were occasional rumors of panthers.  When the first shepherd was taken, folk began to speak in whispers that this beast was nothing of the Middle World.  Eventually, word reached Selby itself.  Villages to the south of Selby-by-the-Water armed their herders as best they could, but the beast was cunning, and struck at homes when farmers and herdsmen went to search for it, killing goodwives and robbing babes from cradles.


----------



## wolfheart (Jan 7, 2005)

Dain emerged from his room at the temple when he heard the wailing of a young woman in the hall.  She was been helped along down the passage by a elderly cleric who was doing his best to comfort her.  This was not the first poor soul who had come to the temple in the preceding weeks with a heavy heart, looking for solice.

Dain's fighter instincts told him that something was afoot.  As he was not one to be sought out by the flock for counsel, he did not know what was happening to these people.  But he sensed that it was something other than illnesses or marital problems.  He sensed that it was something that he and Tor-Angol might be able to help solve.  

Dain's mind was made up.  He went straight away to the chambers of his superiors to ask what was happening and to volunteer his services to help root out whatever it was.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Jan 7, 2005)

"Ah, there's nothing like a good run", thought Maldordo as he chased and bedeviled birds on the rooftops of Selby-by-the-Water.  He was exercising and playing, not hunting.  Maldordo remembered well the first, and last, sparrow he brought down.  Coughing up that feather-laced hairball was not an experience he ever wanted to repeat. Maldordo would have laughed if his natural cat form permitted it as he leaped and scattered a small flock of pigeons.

Hearing an almost silent 'caw', Maldordo jumped across a narrow alleyway and crept cat-quiet up to the apex of the peaked roof.  Peering over he spotted the largest, fattest corby he'd ever seen. The ugly black carrion crow was looking intently back and forth at the street below, her back squarely towards the amused cat.  "What's a corby doing here? This bird would be worth hacking up a feather-ball", Maldordo thought as he crept over the roof's peak and down towards the plump bird.

The corby was seemingly oblivious to Maldordo's approach as he pounced, but she took flight a split instant before his claws could dig into her back. His momentum carried him skidding out over the edge, but Maldordo twisted around to catch hold at the last second.  As he hangs over the roof's edge, he notices the full barrel of rain water directly below.

Scrambling rapidly back onto the roof, Maldordo noticed out of the corner of his eye the corby landing on the roof's peak.  Keeping a careful, but nonchalant, watch on the carrion bird, Maldordo immediately sat down and begans to groom the fur on his forelegs as if nothing at all had happened.  This was no normal corby!

"A bath?  I just tried to give you one, you silly mouse," cawwed the corby in the language of cats.

Glancing over at the dirty black bird Maldordo casually replied, "Many have remarked that grooming would be a good habit for your kind to cultivate."

"Shut up, Maldordo, and listen to the humans walking below us", replied the large crow. The oddity of this strange and arrogant corby knowing his name was enough to give him pause.

"They say t'was a giant cat! Perhaps a panther out of the Weirwood or a summon'd Hellcat!", said a tall human wearing the garb of a workman.

"Nah, was probably wolves driven to hunger by the winter", replied a shorter workman walking beside the first. Maldordo watched the pair pass by while keeping the corner of his eye on the bizarre corby.

"No, I heard they found the paw prints of a cat larger than any wolf. They say it snuck into someone's farmhouse and snatched a child while the bumpkins were out huntin' it," said the tall one.

"Well, whatever it was will be sorted out soon enough.  Those villages will be full of winter-dulled adventurers before the week is through," the second workman stated as the pair turned a corner.

Maldordo turned to address the fat corby just as she launched herself rapidly into the air and flew off towards the river. "That must be what the humans refer to as a 'queer bird'," he thought to himself as he started to trot towards a second-storey balcony with stairs down into an alleyway half a dozen rooftops over.

"This creature distracts its enemies and preys upon the weak.  That certainly does sound like a cat", thought Maldordo as he leapt one of the wider alleys onto the balcony.  While sauntering down the stairs he thought, "If this is a feline cousin, he must have no idea of the crap storm he's called down upon himself hunting humans this close to a large town. This cat needs a good talking to! I better go see what's going on down there before anyone else gets hurt."

At the foot of the stairs Maldordo looks down the alley both ways before beginning his transformation. Where once crept a black shorthair cat, a short though handsome man with black hair now walked.  Maldordo began to grin. He adjusted his black studded leather for comfort and checked his rapier as he began to walk towards the south to leave the town to go check on this marauding 'cat'.

Maldordo stopped grinning as he thought, "What if this isn't a cousin at all, but one of those evil weres that can assume the form of a feline?  That would not be good at all!"

"Well, there's nothing like a good run," Maldordo said to himself as he resumed walking towards the farmlands south of Selby-by-the-Water.".


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 7, 2005)

Fellan Margrib reined in his horse and leapt from the saddle, intent on something he spied in the mud of the abandoned farmyard.

"What is it?" Horsom asked the tracker as he and the others dismounted. Horsom approached Fellan carefully and crouched beside him. "Cat spoor at last?"

Rogger Spanwaithe, sometime farmhand and sometime town drunk, spat and churlishly added: "It better be". Horsom eyed his old childhood enemy angrily. "You can sleep off the hangover later, Rogger" spoke Fellan as he rose up from where he crouched. This drew a few guffaws from the rest of the riders. Turning around, it was Rogger's turn to cast a baleful look. "Not sure what happened here. Could be these folks were attacked, or it could be they packed up and moved somewhere safer. Or safer as they saw it, anyhow. The long and short of it is this mud is too trampled to yield any proper prints." Fellan saddled up, indicating with a nod of his head that the other members of the Long Archer Panther Posse should do so as well. "Let's keep moving while we've got some daylight left. We can pitch camp once we get closer to Selby."


----------



## Krug (Jan 8, 2005)

Glom spied the group and approached them cautiously. After all, being a goblin, he doubted they would have a positive reaction. However, there was something aboout them. 

"Uh... are thoust going to Selby by the water?" the goblin said in its most ungoblin like voice. "And before you cut me down... first I admit I am a goblin, but one seeking adventure, and I am not malicious. I have been thrown out by my tribe, and now seek knowledge and quest in this realm." He gives his best smile. _Maybe they'll take me in as a mascot,_ Glom thought.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 8, 2005)

The first attack had been shocking. As the cart bearing the body creaked into town, driven by the ashen-faced woodsman and guarded by the woodsman's three sons, who gripped the cudgels and woodaxes they bore nervously. Even if Horsom had known the young shepherd, the body was ravaged and mauled to such a degree that recognition would have been impossible. The cart trundled past Horsom amidst the shocked whispering and angry murmuring of the crowd that had gathered and made its way through the early morning mist to the home of the town elders.

The response was swift: armed patrols were sent out, but to no avail. As the days wore on, and women and children began disappearing, the patrols were increased, but with the same result: the panther or panthers were too wily to be caught. It was decided that more help was required to save Long Archer from the depredations of these killer cats. Among other plans feverishly concocted by the desperate town elders was recruiting mercenaries to bolster the patrols. Because of his recent career as guard for the merchant Corvo Snowmantle, it was decided that Horsom would be sent to Selby-by-the-Water with a purse full of coin to hire some of his former colleagues to the task. Since travelling alone in these times would be foolhardy, Horsom would accompany the so-called Long Archer Panther Posse, led by Fellan Margrib, a quiet man, but a cool-headed and well-respected woodsman, hunter, and tracker. The Posse would take him close to Selby, and he would enter on his own.

Later on...

The Long Archer Panther Posse reined up in surprise as the goblin stepped out into the road, their horses whinnying in complaint. The group gawked as the disfigured little creature offered to accompany them to Selby-by-the-Water, following its speech up with a smile that could best be described as lying somewhere between a grimace and the death rictus of a week old corpse.

A quick scan of the area seemed to indicate that the goblin was alone, and the fact that Fellan's broadsword remained in its sheath told Horsom that the tracker had reached the same conclusion. The rest of their companions, though, grumbled nervously among themselves, and some fingered their weapons. Though goblins were a fairly common sight in the Lakelands, and he himself had travelled with a few in his days as merchant guardsman, Horsom worried that his less worldly companions would allow their distrust and limited knowledge of goblinkind combined with their fear about the panther attacks to take this situation into... an unhealthy direction for the friendly young goblin. _Maybe they'll take him in as bait_, Horsom thought.

Horsom quickly decided that this would be an opportune time to split from his companions, both for his sake and the goblin's. "Hail, goblin. My group is not making for Selby-by-the-Water, but I am. I would be glad of some company on the way."


----------



## Krug (Jan 8, 2005)

"Oh good, let us go yes?" Glom said, grateful that the man did not want to stab him in the heart immediately.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 9, 2005)

I guess RC takes it from here. Horsom has to go to Selby-by-the-Water to hire some mercs, but I suppose there's no reason the six PCs couldn't be the group that he hires. Either that or Horsom spends a day or two spreading some coin around town and directs any interested parties to Long Archer so that the group can pursue some other plot hook.

RC, I left details in my posts as deliberately minor and/or vague as possible so as not to interfere with any existing characters and plot lines you may have set down. I'll edit my posts if you find anything that doesn't fit e.g. if Long Archer isn't ruled by a group of town elders.

Edit: Just noticed the OOC tag.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 10, 2005)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> Dain's mind was made up.  He went straight away to the chambers of his superiors to ask what was happening and to volunteer his services to help root out whatever it was.





The Mellorites -- the Devoted of Mellador, Goddess of Mercy and Healing -- had been taking the forefront of comforting the sick and injured.  But, of course, mercy alone isn't enough to make a civilization function.  The Archdeacon of the Church of the Seven Good Gods in Selby-by-the-Warer leaned toward Mardan the Lawbringer, and that was good to Dain's mind.  Legend had it that the first dwarves had been crafted using blood spilled by the Great Titans.  Law and order were in their bones.

It was not difficult for Dain to get a meeting with Archdeacon Warmund.  In fact, the Archdeacon seemed pleased to see him.

"Selby-by-the-Water was not the first city built upon this site," the old man said.  "This whole area was once an outflung region of the Parthelonian Empire, and before that it was held by the Esk.  The region is rife with old barrows and hidden holds, for the Esk often built their sacred sites below the ground."  He coughed.  "Of course, I do not mean that they understood the sacred in the same way we do.  The Esk worshiped fairies, you know.  Angels and demons were things they thought to bind and control.  Misguided, of course, but the War in Heaven had been but recently fought then."

The Archdeacon offered Dain some heavy sweet bread made with dried candied fruits and nuts, or a glass of red wine.  He told the dwarf, with many an aside to elucidate some point of history or theology, about the attacks on the farms and homesteads south of the town.

"We have at last a witness," he said finally.  "A goodwife, returning home late at night from brining relief to those hunting the beast.  Of course, she was keeping a frightfully low profile, and the creature did not see her.  She said the creature came from the sky on great bat's wings, silent as a ghost.  It's shape was like to a lion's, but it had a man's head, she said.  There are no lions in these parts, having been hunted into extinction for the amusement of the Parthelonians, but there could well be manticores again, coming out of the Grey Hills to bedevil us here.  What else it could be, I do not know."

He paused.

"What it was carrying, sheep or man or deer, she did not say, but it carried some meat down into the old burial chamber not far from Kell's Reach, a place she called the 'Dwarfie Run' -- I am sure no disrespect to your kin was meant by the name.  These rustic folk are not at all versed in history, and they tend to think every ancient burial or standing stone was placed there by dwarves, giants, or trolls.  Or fairies."  He snorted.  "Human hands often enough.  If your kinfolk had done the work, I doubt we'd even know they existed."

He poured more wine and offered some cheese.

"If you would truly like to help, my friend, you could gather together a group.  With the Church's blessing, of course, and any reasonable aid you might need.  After this tallowbone epidemic, there are not enough guardsmen to go around, let alone enough to send after such a fearsome beast.  Of course, I would understand as well if you think the creature beyond you."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 10, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> "Well, there's nothing like a good run," Maldordo said to himself as he resumed walking towards the farmlands south of Selby-by-the-Water.".





Normally, the town collected two pieces of silver for passing the gates -- four per horse -- but it was easy enough for Maldordo to bypass any unpleasant exchange of coin.  If he chose, he could easily enough put on cat-form, walk out the gates, and take human guise again as soon as he found a quiet spot to do so.  Since the Amoreth the Arcane incident, this town had not been friendly to anything overtly supernatural, but changing form was not a violation of any law Maldordo had ever heard.

On the other hand, something about the corby was nagging at him.  He played the incident over in his mind as he walked.  Of course!  The closest true town to the south was Rookhaven, where the sorcererous Ravenlady ruled.  A very different sort of place from Selby-by-the-Water from all accounts.  It was said that the Ravenlady sent intelligent ravens both as messengers and as spies.  Perhaps this was one of hers.

Of course, the same thing was said of the dwarves.  And of some giants.  Not every rumor was worthy of believing, but still.....


----------



## wolfheart (Jan 10, 2005)

> "If you would truly like to help, my friend, you could gather together a group.  With the Church's blessing, of course, and any reasonable aid you might need.  After this tallowbone epidemic, there are not enough guardsmen to go around, let alone enough to send after such a fearsome beast.  Of course, I would understand as well if you think the creature beyond you."




Dain almost took offense to the remark about a creature being beyond him.  He was no ecclesiastic who had never seen the outside of a temple, he had been a member of The Hunt.  He knew how to handle beasts.  But before he could protest he realized the Archdeacon was trying to be diplomatic.

"If you want this beastie dead, I would be the dwarf for the job," was all that Dain could think to say.  As soon as the words left his lips it struck him that he would not have the rest of The Hunt with him, and that finding suitable companions would be no small task ina town the size of Selby-by-the-Water.  "It may take a fair amount of gold to convince people to put the necks on the line for these southerners.  They may feel it to be a local problem."  Dain was embarassed as soon as he said the words, but it was all he could come up with at the moment.

Dain tried to recover, " I will begin searching for canidates immediately, with your blessing, of course."

His mind spun through the streets of the city, trying to come up with a place to start looking for those who would be able to do the job and be acceptable to the Church.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 10, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> "Oh good, let us go yes?" Glom said, grateful that the man did not want to stab him in the heart immediately.





They could have waited for Baron Karl Archer to have taken some official action, through his Provost of the Forest, Lord Calder Brookman.  Yet, often enough in the last few years, those official actions had been to post rewards for whomever could end what the problem was.  The current Lord Archer was growing old, though.  Though few would say it, there were many who secretly hoped that he would step aside and let his eldest, Meginhard, assume his place.  Some problems needed a firm hand.  By the time that adventurers arrived, there were more needless deaths than necessary.  After the orc raids last fall, the town elders decided to take action themselves if another emergency arose.

There had never been any real doubt, with Weirwood the Great so close all about, that such an emergency would arise.

And now, here they were, near the outskirts of Long Archer's far-flung farms, speaking with a creature that most humans instinctively treated with fear and disgust.  In the Lakelands, goblins were seldom seen above ground during daylight hours -- it was said that the sun hurt their eyes.  They inhabited old raths and hill forts, caves and abandoned towns, but even then their dwellings were seldom found.  Horsom racked his brains, trying to recall what he could about goblins.

While they bore no love for humans, neither did they bear especial animosity.  Sometimes, it was said, they would capture those who slept too near their dwellings, and take them deep into the ground to dig in the dark forever.  Their cattle were said to be small and shaggy, driven out to pasture on moonlit nights, and their sheep ate meat.  Many were thought to worship the Infernal Powers, but some placed their faith in the Faerie Lords, as did the druids.  Once, in Selby-by-the-Water, Horsom had heard a goblin nest had been located in a portion of the city that had collapsed.  The goblins had been living stealthily among the sewers.

Still, it was common knowledge that goblins were bound to humans in some way, for they were often seen skulking about farms and mills, and sometimes they even did work during the wee hours in exchange for food and milk left by the doorstep.  They were nearly as smart as humans -- some of them much smarter than some humans, Horsom thought, glancing at Rogger Spanwaithe.  If they were willing, there were some goblins who could match the dwarves in stone and metalwork.

Horsom had travelled with goblins in the past.  They were different with humans.  That did not make all of them bad.

Rogger Spanwaithe spat unpleasantly toward the goblin, and muttered beneath his breath as the thick, wet missile fell short.  He stared at Horsom, and his eyes were puffy with anger.  "You'd go off with one o' the Dark Folk, Horsom?" he asked.  His breath still smelt like sour ale, though they had been riding all day, and surely he could not have had been drinking then without the others knowing.  "After those blue-gummed orcs raided our farms in the fall?  I wouldn't a-thought even you would betray your people like that.  Not even you."  The other riders stirred.  Some, Horsom thought, in embarassment.  Others in nervous agreement.

Glom watched the humans carefully.  He didn't want to provoke them, but he didn't want them to hurt him, either.

Rogger clearly thought the posse was of the same mind.  He pressed his point.  "That thing isn't even an orc, Horsom.  It's less than an orc.  It's a piece of filth that creeps around at night stealing children."

"Enough," Fellan said, but another member of the posse spoke up.

"Spanwaithe's a horse's arse, but he's right enough," the man said.  "I lost family -- my sister, her husband, their two boys -- not far from here, either."

"You're a good woodsman, Fellan," said another -- Tancred Appley was his name -- "And I doubt that yonder...yonder...well, that goblin thing...is much to worry about by himself.  But they are tricksy, and it's a long, long way to Selby-by-the-Water.  I don't think you appreciate how long.  Over a hundred miles, by any reckoning, and even with horses that means more than one night out-of-doors.  Do you really want to be sleeping with that" -- here he indicated the goblin -- "close at hand?  Maybe wake up to find your horse gone?  Maybe not wake up at all?"

"The orcs were ever evil," said Fellan, "but it is said that they were once an honorable people, before the Fell Host was cast out of Heaven.  Do not be so quick to judge."

"Besides, Horsom," Rogger said, ignoring Fellan and gleefully playing his trump card.  "Do you know how long you'll be heading to Selby if you wait for that filth to play catch-me-up on its short little legs?"


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 10, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> "Oh good, let us go yes?" Glom said, grateful that the man did not want to stab him in the heart immediately.





They could have waited for Baron Karl Archer to have taken some official action, through his Provost of the Forest, Lord Calder Brookman.  Yet, often enough in the last few years, those official actions had been to post rewards for whomever could end what the problem was.  The current Lord Archer was growing old, though.  Though few would say it, there were many who secretly hoped that he would step aside and let his eldest, Meginhard, assume his place.  Some problems needed a firm hand.  By the time that adventurers arrived, there were more needless deaths than necessary.  After the orc raids last fall, the town elders decided to take action themselves if another emergency arose.

There had never been any real doubt, with Weirwood the Great so close all about, that such an emergency would arise.

And now, here they were, near the outskirts of Long Archer's far-flung farms, speaking with a creature that most humans instinctively treated with fear and disgust.  In the Lakelands, goblins were seldom seen above ground during daylight hours -- it was said that the sun hurt their eyes.  They inhabited old raths and hill forts, caves and abandoned towns, but even then their dwellings were seldom found.  Horsom racked his brains, trying to recall what he could about goblins.

While they bore no love for humans, neither did they bear especial animosity.  Sometimes, it was said, they would capture those who slept too near their dwellings, and take them deep into the ground to dig in the dark forever.  Their cattle were said to be small and shaggy, driven out to pasture on moonlit nights, and their sheep ate meat.  Many were thought to worship the Infernal Powers, but some placed their faith in the Faerie Lords, as did the druids.  Once, in Selby-by-the-Water, Horsom had heard a goblin nest had been located in a portion of the city that had collapsed.  The goblins had been living stealthily among the sewers.

Still, it was common knowledge that goblins were bound to humans in some way, for they were often seen skulking about farms and mills, and sometimes they even did work during the wee hours in exchange for food and milk left by the doorstep.  They were nearly as smart as humans -- some of them much smarter than some humans, Horsom thought, glancing at Rogger Spanwaithe.  If they were willing, there were some goblins who could match the dwarves in stone and metalwork.

Horsom had travelled with goblins in the past.  They were different with humans.  That did not make all of them bad.

Rogger Spanwaithe spat unpleasantly toward the goblin, and muttered beneath his breath as the thick, wet missile fell short.  He stared at Horsom, and his eyes were puffy with anger.  "You'd go off with one o' the Dark Folk, Horsom?" he asked.  His breath still smelt like sour ale, though they had been riding all day, and surely he could not have had been drinking then without the others knowing.  "After those blue-gummed orcs raided our farms in the fall?  I wouldn't a-thought even you would betray your people like that.  Not even you."  The other riders stirred.  Some, Horsom thought, in embarassment.  Others in nervous agreement.

Glom watched the humans carefully.  He didn't want to provoke them, but he didn't want them to hurt him, either.

Rogger clearly thought the posse was of the same mind.  He pressed his point.  "That thing isn't even an orc, Horsom.  It's less than an orc.  It's a piece of filth that creeps around at night stealing children."

"Enough," Fellan said, but another member of the posse spoke up.

"Spanwaithe's a horse's arse, but he's right enough," the man said.  "I lost family -- my sister, her husband, their two boys -- not far from here, either."

"You're a good woodsman, Fellan," said another -- Tancred Appley was his name -- "And I doubt that yonder...yonder...well, that goblin thing...is much to worry about by himself.  But they are tricksy, and it's a long, long way to Selby-by-the-Water.  I don't think you appreciate how long.  Over a hundred miles, by any reckoning, and even with horses that means more than one night out-of-doors.  Do you really want to be sleeping with that" -- here he indicated the goblin -- "close at hand?  Maybe wake up to find your horse gone?  Maybe not wake up at all?"

"The orcs were ever evil," said Fellan, "but it is said that they were once an honorable people, before the Fell Host was cast out of Heaven.  Do not be so quick to judge."

"Besides, Horsom," Rogger said, ignoring Fellan and gleefully playing his trump card.  "Do you know how long you'll be heading to Selby if you wait for that filth to play catch-me-up on its short little legs?"


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 10, 2005)

*Dain, Meet Maldordo*



			
				wolfheart said:
			
		

> His mind spun through the streets of the city, trying to come up with a place to start looking for those who would be able to do the job and be acceptable to the Church.





Dain's mind was still moving at a dizzying rate as he strode down the street.  People and animals had to step out of his way, for the dwarf's thoughts were elsewhere.  Who, exactly, would the human Church find acceptable?  Dain began to suspect that the old man was cannier than he had first supposed...that he had achieved with his supposed diplomacy exactly what he had hoped to.

Lost in thought, Dain neared the south gate, nearly running into a short, nonchalantly handsome man with black hair.


----------



## Krug (Jan 10, 2005)

*"I'm faster than you think! Really! And I... I have abilities that would be useful in skirmishes,"* said Glom. _Control yourself, Glom. Do not fry the insolent one to bits. That is not a good start to any diplomacy,_ thought the goblin to himself.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Jan 10, 2005)

Maldordo avoids colliding with the preoccupied dwarf with a slight but deft step to the side. Letting his grin widen into a friendly smile he addresses the grim dwarf, "Greetings good fellow.  Why so glum and distracted on such a fine spring day?  I'm Maldordo the cat."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 10, 2005)

Horsom rubbed the back of his neck ruefully. _"Barely outside of Long Archer, and things are already rolling uphill. That's what happens when you move without consulting the Baron or the Provost first."_ Horsom muttered to himself. _"Think, Horsom, think."_ Using one of the lessons his mentor Corvo had taught him, Horsom took a deep breath and cleared his mind, attempting to obtain an objective view of the situation. As much of a hate-filled idiot as Rogger was, was it possible he was right about the goblin? Horsom's experience with goblins were with the (relatively) friendly and trustworthy craftsmen, guards, and dockworkers working the ports and caravans that he had frequented over the last few years. He knew, however, that there were tales, maybe somewhat exaggerated, about goblins waylaying lone travellers and the like. Was he about to become one of those waylaid travellers? _"I don't think so."_ He went over his reasoning. There couldn't be an ambush waiting for them. They weren't on any road leading to any town, let alone Selby-by-the-Water. The goblin volunteered that he'd like to go to Selby, meaning that to get there they would have to take one of any number of routes. Impossible to lay an ambush if you don't know what route your quarry will be taking. That was good enough for Horsom and he shared his conclusions with the rest of the band.

"Look, not all goblins are evil. I've spent time around many goblins in my caravaning days and they've been by and large decent sorts. I'll be alright. Besides, the plan was for me to get to Selby-by-the-Water alone to get in touch with my guardsman buddies anyway." Just in case he was wrong about the goblin, Horsom carefully avoided mentioning the small sack of coins he carried, the one to be used as initial payment for any mercenaries he might hire.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 11, 2005)

"Yeah, well, what about the time?" Rogger asked.  "You gonna wait for the little runt, you might as well leave your horse with us."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 11, 2005)

Horsom dismounted and handed the reins to Fellan. "Good luck." He cast an acerbic eye towards Rogger. "With everything." Taking his equipment from the horse's saddlebags, he addressed the posse. "With luck, I'll have reinforcements in Long Archer within the week." He delivered his words somewhat stiffly, being disappointed and a little angry at the small-mindedness of some of his fellow townsmen.

He turned to the goblin. "Are you ready? I've got urgent business to attend to in Selby-by-the-Water."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 11, 2005)

Fellan laughed.  "I hope the little fellow is worth it."

Rogger grinned with malice...but his draw dropped as Fellan continued to speak.

"Get back on your horse, friend," the tracker said to Horsom.  "My Handsome here ought to be able to bear the extra weight, if the goblin wants to ride."  He patted his own horse's neck, then looked at the goblin.  "Well, small sir, do you want to ride or not?  We can leave these others behind.  Pray don't judge all our race by their example."


----------



## Krug (Jan 11, 2005)

Glom gulped. He had never been on a horse before... but why not? His race were famous riders, and his uncle had been a famous wolfrider. *"Yes... please,"* he said, striking out a smile that hid his fear.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 11, 2005)

Kregor had just sat down to eat his mid-day meal in one of the taverns near the south gate.  He had been drawn here by something he couldn't explain, it just felt right.  Having given thanks to Gragnor for his meal, the half-orc ate in silence.  A small boy rushed into the tavern and spotted him right away.  The half-orc recognized him as the one that he had helped and lived with over the summer.  He motioned for the boy to sit.  After the boy had sat down, Kregor ordered him a milk and some sweet bread.  

*"What's the matter boy?  Did you need something before I left?"*

The boy shook his head as he ate.  "Naw.  Momma said that you were gonna leave and go searching for things.  Maybe help others like you helped me.  But she said that you didn't know where to go or what to do.  I just thought that maybe you might be able to help out them people who are gettin' ate by that cat or something.  That's all."  The boy smiled as he ate the sweet bread and drank the milk.  

The half-orc sat in silence for a bit as he watched the boy eat.  _'Maybe the kid's right.  Maybe Gragnor's work isn't done here just yet.  These people need protecting from the rumors I've heard.'_  He finally nodded and gestured to the boy.  

*"I think you might be right.  I suppose I'll have to talk to the captain of the guard to find out if there's an organized group being sent to investigate this oddity."*

The boy nodded.  "Yeah, he might know something.  Thanks for the bread.  I gotta run home now.  Momma won't be happy.  I ain't supposed to eat sweets before lunch."  

With that, the boy smiled and ran out of the tavern as quickly as he had entered.  Kregor shook his head and chuckled.  _'Thank you Gragnor for giving me the strength to heal that boy.'_  Once he was done eating, the half-orc rose and put the money for the meal on the table.  He included a nice tip as he knew the hard times the town was going through.  Gathering his things, he stood and walked out into the bright day.  As the wide half-orc looked around, he saw the south gate of the city and began to move in that direction.  _'If anybody would know the whereabouts of the captain of the guard, surely one of the gate guards would.'_


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 11, 2005)

Horsom was as taken aback as Rogger appeared to be. He didn't know Fellan personally, but folks in Long Archer invariably spoke highly of the man's character, so maybe Horsom's surprise was misplaced. "Thanks Fellan", Horsom said after a moment. He repacked his mount as Fellan helped the goblin up. The gobiln seemed remarkably comfortable atop the horse.

"You're leaving, Fellan?", sputtered Rogger. "I can't believe I got out of bed for this!"

"Relax, Rogger, you'll be staring at the bottom of a bottle of Mary's Red soon enough. But not before you've run a circuit of the eastern farmlands. Tancred, you're in charge. Take care." Fellan turned his horse, and spoke to Horsom: "Let's go lad.".


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 12, 2005)

Selanil made his way towards Selby-by-the-Water, passing outlying farms, fields and very few people.  He was so lost in thought that he didn't see the little girl until she was standing three feet away from him at the edge of the trail he had been following.

"Hello mister," she said in a small but steady voice.

Selanil pulled his hood down further over his burned face.  Without breaking stride, Selanil said, "Didn't your parents teach you not to talk to strangers?"

"Where are you headed?" she asked, trying to keep up with his long striding pace.

"Nosy, too.  And answering a question with another question is rude," Selanil replied.

"Heading to Selby?" she guessed.  "What for?  And why do you hide inside a hood?"

"You must drive your parents nuts," Selanil answered, stopping in the middle of the trail.  Overcome by a bit of mean-spiritedness, the elven ranger pulled his hood back exposing his face.  Suprisingly, the little girl didn't even flinch at the sight of him.

"Its not so bad you know," the girl said.

"Most people wouldn't agree with that assessment," Selanil said and started walking again.

"Most people are stupid and mean," she stated as she started walking beside him again.  "Would you like to come to my house for dinner?" she asked.

Selanil glanced at the girl as they walked and shook his head in amazement...


----------



## wolfheart (Jan 13, 2005)

Dain's legs kept pumping until he heard the black-haired man say he was a cat.  He couldn't have stopped quicker if he had run into a stone wall.  Dain slowly turned to regard this fellow, it was then that he noticed the grace with which the man moved and the lean frame, all he needed was a tail.

"Good Morn, Moldorado, I am Dain Wonterforge and 'tis church business that has me out of sorts.  Something you said struck me as queer, did you say yer a cat.  Dain eyed him as if he expected this man to start laughing and walk away.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Jan 13, 2005)

"Why, yes!  I'm a cat that's been blessed by the Cat Lord with intelligence and the ability to assume human form.  I'm cat-quick, cat-silent and can speak the languages of felines, canines & rodents.  The name's Maldordo.  Now, you may be confusing me with Moldorado the rat.  He happens to be a rat blessed by the Mouse Lord with the ability to assume dwar, um, kobold form. Um, yes." Maldordo's smile changes to a smirky grin for only a moment before returning to it's warm friendliness.  "I was just on my way down to the southern farms.  People are saying they're having some difficulties with a large feline.  I figured I'd head down there and see if I could help sort that out before anyone else got hurt."


----------



## wolfheart (Jan 15, 2005)

"A thousand pardons, Maldordo, names have never been my strong suit."  Dain gaives a slight apologetic bow, "But, it is funny you should mention this cat in the south, for that is the reason for my troubles at present.  The Archdeacon has tasked me with assembling a team and investigating this beastie, which we have reason to believe is more than just a large cat."

"I think it was more than pure coincidence that we ran into each other on the avenue this morn," Dain said with a glint in his eye.  "If you're up to it, I could use a man, er cat, of your skills to help me track this beastie down."


----------



## Samuel Leming (Jan 15, 2005)

"More than just a large cat?  I'd really like to see what this thing is.  Count me in!"  After a short pause Maldordo continues, "So, where to first?  The southern farms or to see this Archdeacon?"


----------



## wolfheart (Jan 16, 2005)

"I think first we should have a drink, there is a tavern nearby that often holds men for hire.  I beleive the Archdeacon would be more comfortable with a larger group." Dain slaps Maldordo on the back and steers him in the desired direction.  "And I'll be a bugbear's bridesmaid if I'm to be walking out of Selby without proper provisions."

Dain makes some small talk as they walk towards a tavern.  As they are about to the door, a boy comes stampeding by and enters.  Dain and Maldordo follow in behind the boy.  Dain is almost horrorstruck when he sees the boy rushing towards a large half-orc.  To Dain's further amazement, the boy sits with him and the Half-orc orders him some milk and sweetbread.  Dain lazily marches about the room, always making for the boy and the half-orc.

As Dain pases the table where the two are seated, he hears the boy suggest the half-orc go after the cat creature.  Dain lingers long enough to hear the half-orc give thanks to Gragnor for giving him the strength to heal the boy.  Dain almost trips over his beard, his jaw has dropped so far.  He is so stunned that he almost misses the large half-orc as he gets up to leave.

Dain mutter's a curse under his breath, and wonders aloud why Aedor is always testing the limits of his dwarvish goodwill.  He motions for Maldordo and scampers after the half-orc.  The half-orc is out the door by the time Dain gets there, so the dwarf does the only sensible thing and shouts to him.  "Ho, half-breed, hold that I might have a word."  Again, Dain"s dwarvish sensibilities reeled at the thought that he was about to parlay with an orc, even a half-orc, and something deep inside said to loose Tor-Angol and bash his skull.  But, Dain took a deep breath and thought of the disapproval of the Archdeacon if he spilled the blood of another clergyman in the streets during broad daylight.  He decided then and there he would take this half-breed on his own merits, not that of his ancestors.  He just hoped his brothers never found out.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 16, 2005)

Kregor stops in his tracks.  He shakes his head and thinks to himself before acknowledging whomever called to him.  _Halfbreed?  I guess it is good to be leaving this town.  These people and their preconceived notions...._  Turning to face the one who called out to him, he sees only a dwarf and smallish human looking creature.  _Ah yes, a dwarf.  That would explain much._  He turns his 5'10", 234# frame around and faces the one addressing him.  His features can only be described as unpleasant.  His skin is a faded sickly olive, while his hair only grows in patches.  He has numerous scars, plenty of which travel across his face.  This could be one of the reasons that his scraggly hair only grows in patches.  About the only features that stand out other than his unpleasant looks are his buldging muscles protruding from underneath his half-plate armor.  

*"Dwarf, I would prefer it if you addressed me by my given name.  I would show the same courtesy to you had you properly hailed.  My name is Kregor,  healer and devout follower of Gragnor, my ancestor.  Why do you stop me?"*

Knowing the hatred that many dwarves harbor toward his orcish kin, Kregor braces for any reaction that might come from the short bearded one.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Jan 16, 2005)

Maldordo quickly addresses the agitated half-orc with his friendliest & widest smile, "Greetings Kregor!  This is just a small misunderstanding. By coincidence, 'Ho, halfbreed' means 'Hello my new good friend' in dwarvish!  You may want to cut Dain some slack on your name though.  When he starts to pronounce names, that's when the real fun begins...  He says it's not his strong suit."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 16, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> "Relax, Rogger, you'll be staring at the bottom of a bottle of Mary's Red soon enough. But not before you've run a circuit of the eastern farmlands. Tancred, you're in charge. Take care." Fellan turned his horse, and spoke to Horsom: "Let's go lad.".





They missed Rogger's last cat-call -- whatever it had been.  That was probably a good thing.  Riding past farmhousese, they reached the areas orcs had sacked last autumn.  Many were burned out shells, some still stood.  Some would one day be rebuilt, or at least re-occupied.  What he had took for Selby-by-the-Water, Glom realized, was not even the largest part of a smaller human settlement.  Surely these people were greater builders than he had thought.  He felt surprisingly relaxed on the horse, a huge animal by his standards.  Fellan was an excellent rider.

Beyond the last of the farms, two great trees leaned together, as if to create an arch into the greater Weirwood.  It felt rather like passing from one world into another, and Horsom could well believe stories about travellers who had accidently crossed into Faerieland in such places.   Still, there were signs that humans had been here.  Even this far into the Weirwood, there were a few trees marked with the arrowhead of Baron Archer; these tall, straight trees were reserved for the Baron's shipwrights.  Many would become masts at some future date.  Others might be forgotten, but to cut them was poaching of the highest order, and carried dire penalties.

"Now the real fun may begin," said Fellan, "if we are not careful, or if we are unlucky.  It is spring.  Many creatures that have slept, or have gone far in the winter, are sniffing about, looking for a quick meal to replace fat lost over the winter.  Keep your eyes open!"

Although moving quickly, they could easily see signs of new life.  Green shoots poked up from amid the carpet of leaves, and moss greened stones thrust up from the earth.  Squirrels and chipmunks rooted through the undergrowth, looking for nuts and bulbs that had not yet sprouted, or were easily dug up.  Once, Fellan stopped to examine some torn bark, which he said was done by a bear sharpening its claws.  The group could see the earliest flowers of the year, and buds on some of the trees.  Within two weeks, the whole world would be green again.

They reached the bridge over the Alder Stream by nightfall without mishap.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 16, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> "Most people are stupid and mean," she stated as she started walking beside him again.  "Would you like to come to my house for dinner?" she asked.
> 
> Selanil glanced at the girl as they walked and shook his head in amazement...





Selanil expected to be led to one of the scattered farmhouses or herdsman's crofts, but the girl led him instead steadily toward a small hill topped with a single, ancient thorn tree.  He could see that there was a passage cut into the hill, outlined with two upright stones and a capstone.  There was no sign of smoke or fire, of hanging laundry or animals kept for food.

"You may call me Etain," the girl said.  "My mother you may call Maeve, when you see her.  She will like you, I think."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 16, 2005)

Selanil followed the girl warily, unnerved somewhat that she was leading him not to a house, but instead to a passage cut into a hill topped with an ancient tree.  He looked around in wonder.  He had expected a normal farmhouse setting for this bold little girl and none of those trappings apparently existed here.

Once the little girl provided her name, Selanil broke his silence.  "I am Selanil.  You live inside this passage?" he asked, nodding towards the entrance into the hillside.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 16, 2005)

Etain glanced at Selanil with a sly look.  "In the passage?  No," she replied.  "Whoever would live in a passage?"  She smiled.  "The passage does _lead_ to where I live, though.  Selanil," she said, and repeated the name, rolling it around on her tongue.  "What does it mean?  _Shining friend_, I think, or something quite like it."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 17, 2005)

After camp had been set up and watches organized, Horsom leaned back against the bole of a colossal and majestic pine, wrapped in his travel cloak against the chill spring evening. He took in a deep breath of the clean forest air and sighed contentedly. His father's mother was born in these woods - perhaps this was why he felt so at home here.

Horsom leaned forward to place another branch on the fire. "I've made an offering to Celene and Herne on our behalf, asking for a safe journey tomorrow and success in avenging the slain against the panthers that have been plaguing us." He pointed with his chin towards the bridge. "Someone has created a small shrine at the foot of the bridge. Looks Lakashi." He pulled a leg from one of the roasted conies cooling on a nearby rock. "That was one hell of a shot to bring that rabbit down Fellan. And here I thought I was fair shot with the bow. And Glom.. interesting cooking technique. A snap of your fingers, a crackle of lightning, and we have roast rabbit! You'll have to teach me that sometime."

Wiping his mouth with the back of his hand, Horsom tossed the bones into the fire. "Hey did I tell you lads about the lake serpent that launched itself onto the deck of our ship last Belanmont.."

"Twice today, actually." Fellan interrupted quickly as Glom groaned. "Horsom is a very pleasant fellow, if a bit long-winded", thought Fellan. "Let's get some sleep lads. I'd like to get to Selby-by-the-Water early tomorrow. Keep your weapons close by.. you never know when something big and hungry might invite itself to dinner."


----------



## wolfheart (Jan 17, 2005)

Dain regarded the half-orc and was perplexed by his anger.  He had only called him half-breed to get his attention, and after all he was one.  His hand reached for the head of Tor-Angol which rested in a baldric on his hip.

When Maldordo started in with his silver-tongued ramblings, he knew for sure that the man was a cat.  For no other creature could twist and mold words like that.  Again, he wondered what sort he had fallen in with.

Dain gathered himself up and addressed Kregor,  "Sir, if my hail insulted you than I am sorry.  But, I overheard your conversation with the boy.  Which, I must say, proves that you have risen above the feral nature of your kin."  Dain hoped this little aside would smooth over any rough edges.  "It would seem,"  Dain continued, "that we are of common purpose at the moment.  Though one of us might find this beast on our own, the rewards are far greater in join us and finding the beast together.  I have been sanctioned by the Archdeacon of the temple to gather a group of stout hearted men to tackle this menace.  And the temple has some information that might prove valuable in defeating this menace.  We have a witness."

With those words Dain stopped short.  He had given away more information than he thought he should.  But he didn't want the others to catch on that he felt this way, so he gathered himself up again and looked Kregor in the eye and asked,  "Are ye in or are ye out?"


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 18, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> "Let's get some sleep lads. I'd like to get to Selby-by-the-Water early tomorrow. Keep your weapons close by.. you never know when something big and hungry might invite itself to dinner."





Horsom looked up, puzzled.  "Even if we rode hard, we could not reach Selby until the evening after tomorrow at the soonest."

Fellan grinned.  "Well, that's true lad..._if_ you take the road.  It so happens that I know a short cut that begins very near this bridge, a sort of a way _behind_ the road, as it were.  The guardian in these parts is friendly enough, and will no doubt let us pass for a few kind words."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 18, 2005)

Horsom was thankful that Fellan's intimacy with the supernatural guardians of this region was stronger than his intimacy with geography.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 19, 2005)

Kregor looked the short pair up and down.  Facing Maldordo he shakes his head.  

*"I understand your desire to avoid a confrontation.  But please don't underestimate my intelligence.  I am not stupid like the more barbaric of my kin.  Although, I must admit that I am a bit short tempered."*

Turning to Dain he continues.

*"Hence my reason for being upset at the term 'half-breed'.  I don't expect you to understand what it's like to be looked upon with unfavorable eyes your entire life.  So, I will spare you the details.  Dain was your name?  And your companion, his name is?  As a matter of fact, I was on my way to find the captain of the guard to find out what is going to be done with this menace that terrorizes the outlying farms.  One might say that I'm a protector of sorts.  So yes, if you will have a half-breed, then I will join your band in investigating this problem.  Tell me, where are the rest of your group?"*


----------



## Samuel Leming (Jan 19, 2005)

Maldordo once again addresses Kregor, "My name is Maldordo the cat.  You don't have to feel bad about having some unintelligent kin.  Some of my relatives can't figure out how to open a simple door and think that a strand of yarn is the greatest invention ever." Maldordo makes a repeating up/down motion with his index finger for emphasis. Maldordo continues, "As far as I know, we're the first people Dain's found.  Right now I'm most curious about this witness that Dain's mentioned..."


----------



## wolfheart (Jan 20, 2005)

"It is true, you are the first two I have recruited.  As for the witness, I should leave that to the Archdeacon, for it was he that spoke with her."   Dain looked about as though to make sure no one was listening, then said in a low voice.  "this beastie that we seek is no mere panther, our best guess is that it is a manticore.  If this news gives you pause to continue I will speak no ill of it.  But, if you wish to take your leave, I would ask you not to repeat what I have told you.  We do not need to overly panic the general populace, if you catch my meaning."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 20, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Etain glanced at Selanil with a sly look.  "In the passage?  No," she replied.  "Whoever would live in a passage?"  She smiled.  "The passage does _lead_ to where I live, though.  Selanil," she said, and repeated the name, rolling it around on her tongue.  "What does it mean?  _Shining friend_, I think, or something quite like it."




This child had a razor-sharp wit along with an uncanny intelligence that Selanil had not credited her with during their initial conversation.  This whole encounter had taken on a surreal air.  He wondered at all the oddities, checking them off in his mind.

Stopping outside the entrance to the passage, Selanil nodded.  "After you, Etain."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 24, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> Horsom was thankful that Fellan's intimacy with the supernatural guardians of this region was stronger than his intimacy with geography.





"I have a friend, who is a druid of the Green Circle.  Teyrnon is his name.  Now, what I will show you, Horsom, I would not show some of those that rode with us.  You understand who I mean."  Fellan looked at Glom.  "As for you, my fine fellow...well, we've already decided to take our chances, haven't we?"  He stirred the fire with a stick.  "In any event, you've been a better companion so far than some that I've known all my life."  He nodded back the way they'd left Rogger Spanwaithe and the other riders.

He looked at Glom more fully.  "Now, Horsom here has travelled a bit," he said, "and no doubt he knows how much they look down on wizardry in Selby-by-the-Water.  You might wish to be warned about that.  They'll kill a man for casting a charm on another against his will there, even if it is meant to delouse him or cure him of impotence.  There was a great wizard there once, and one night _BOOM!_ goes his tower and _BOOM!_ goes the town.  A full quarter of it sank.  The number dead....well, Selby is a haunted town.  Few travel late at night if they have a bed to go to.  Which is good for us, for there will be few to mark our arrival."

He stretched out along the ground in his sleeping roll, and was soon asleep.  Horsom took first watch, and Glom second, but the night seemed to be both clear and calm, if a little cold.  Fellan Margrib took the last watch, and woke them well before dawn.

They made ready their horses in the cold darkness.  Then, rather than following the road, Fellan led them along a path, a mere foottrack, running north along the Alder Stream.  They had to lead their horses.  

Perhaps an hour north of the road Fellan found what he was looking for:  a great ancient oak tree with a split trunk.  The split in the trunk formed a kind of shallow cave, just large enough to pull a horse through, had it been deep enough for the task.

"This is the passage I told you of," Fellan said.  "It may not look like a road to you, but if you convince its Guardian, you can step into that tree and emerge near the Harbor Stones in Selby-by-the-Water.  If we do it now, when people are still abed, the better it will be for us."

"How?" asked Horsom.

"The Guardian likes music, if you can sing or play.  Or you might just compliment its tree and ask for passage.  There are some Guardians, I am told, who do not like human company -- the one controlling the return passage is hostile -- but this one is friendly enough.  I suggest you try first Horsom.  Then you, Glom, and I'll follow after."


*OUT OF GAME:  Choose a skill, such as Diplomacy or Perform, to request passage from the Guardian, and roll 1d20.  Because the Guardian is already friendly, it only requires a 5 to pass.

The Harbor Stones are a group of stones set near where the Selwyn River reaches Lake Elidyr, to the north of the river.  The area is a druidic holy site, and is used as a kind of open air market as well.  The standing stones placed here predate the current buildings around them.*


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 24, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> This child had a razor-sharp wit along with an uncanny intelligence that Selanil had not credited her with during their initial conversation.  This whole encounter had taken on a surreal air.  He wondered at all the oddities, checking them off in his mind.
> 
> Stopping outside the entrance to the passage, Selanil nodded.  "After you, Etain."





Etain laughed gaily.

"Do you fear that I mean to trap you?" she asked.  "Well you should.  But I will ask that you fear nothing here, for I was sent to bring you.  You may eat to your heart's content, for the food is all mortal viands, but drink nothing save clear water, even if pressed, or it will go the worse for you.  It is not," she said with another childlike laugh, "that Mother means you ill.  Indeed not, for she needs a champion in you."

With that, she entered the barrow, and led the way down into the earth.  From behind, Selenil could tell that there was something watery about her form, as though she were not fully formed.  And then his keen elven eyes realized what it was:  beneath her simple dress, her back was hollow.  She was not human, then.  Etain was one of those that peasants named the Grey Folk, or the Good Neighbors, for fear of offending them.

Fae.

Selanil knew that the faerie folk hated discourtesy and favored outsiders.  They could offer rich rewards to those that pleased them, but could do as well horrible things to those that did not.

Did he truly wish to enter this mound?


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 24, 2005)

First my roll (I have no ranks in Perform or Diplomacy and no Cha bonus):
[dice]


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 24, 2005)

Horsom listened attentively to Fellan's tale. He had heard stranger, but the lore of the faerie folk and the druids always held a special interest for the devout follower of Herne. The fey could be cantankerous and fickle, it was true. He would have to tread carefully here. Horsom was no nightengale, so maybe a story instead of a song. Ah yes, he had just the one... _"Hail, Guardian! Horsom Moss requests passage through your wondrous roots! In exchange, I offer you the tale of Edwene and the Seven Purple Imps of Ringwold Grove..."_ he intoned. A shower of acorns forced Horsom to cover his head and end his oration abruptly. *"By Herne's horned head, be silent!"* a voice boomed from the mighty oak. Horsom took a step back, wondering where he had misstepped.


----------



## Krug (Jan 24, 2005)

Glom perks up. "Blow things up? Does not sound too... bad," the goblin thinks. 

Glom says to the tree, "Oh allow me passage I be gob, not far off from fey blood. And you are such a thingie of beauty, of bounty, your roots grow to touch the inner springs of.. of earth and the charms of nature flows through you erupting in your vibrant leaves which contain the light of the world. Please allow me passage and let me sing your praises, for to hear me sing would require an ear of stone and a heart of iron."

The goblin swallows hard as he takes a step towards the trunk...

_Dice roll 13  _


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 24, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Etain laughed gaily.
> 
> "Do you fear that I mean to trap you?" she asked.  "Well you should.  But I will ask that you fear nothing here, for I was sent to bring you.  You may eat to your heart's content, for the food is all mortal viands, but drink nothing save clear water, even if pressed, or it will go the worse for you.  It is not," she said with another childlike laugh, "that Mother means you ill.  Indeed not, for she needs a champion in you."
> 
> ...




Selanil nodded at Etain's words and followed her into the passage.  He was too far involved in this encounter to back out now.  His curiousity was nearly overwhelming him and despite his unease, he could do nothing but follow Etain into the earth.  He kept his hands near but off his weapons, intent on not showing any signs of hostility to his hosts.  No sense offending anyone before he got to the bottom of this mystery.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 24, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> The goblin swallows hard as he takes a step towards the trunk...






....And found himself stepping through an archway formed by tilted longstones, in the harbor of a larger town that any he had seen thus far.  There were several other longstones here, some standing and some fallen.  He could smell the fishy odor of Lake Elidyr.  Or perhaps the odor was from fishing boats moving out onto the lake, not far away.  Flying reptiles, some as large as gulls but most no larger than pigeons, squabbled in the predawn for whatever was cast off from the boats before they left the docks.

Meanwhile, back in Weirwood the Great, Horsom looked up into the tree.  He could feel eyes watching him, as though some huge thing loomed in the darkness.  It hadn't liked his story, it was true, but then its voice had sounded loud, bothered rather than truly angry.  Perhaps he had woken the Guardian from its sleep.

"In the old days," Fellan said quietly, "all men worshiped the Faerie Lords.  Those gods that had ascended to the Heavens were busy with their own conflicts.  Then, when the War in Heaven was finished, both gods and demons vied for the attentions of men, and the Old Gods were pushed aside as often as not.  As I remember it, the tale of the Purple Imps ended better for Edwene than for Ringwolde Grove, though perhaps not in the version you know."


*OUT OF GAME:  You would have to fail by 5 or more to make the Guardian move from its initial Friendly position; this is a roll you may retry (and one you are unlikely to fail repeatedly).*


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 24, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Selanil nodded at Etain's words and followed her into the passage.  He was too far involved in this encounter to back out now.  His curiousity was nearly overwhelming him and despite his unease, he could do nothing but follow Etain into the earth.  He kept his hands near but off his weapons, intent on not showing any signs of hostility to his hosts.  No sense offending anyone before he got to the bottom of this mystery.






The passage itself was dry and dusty, clearly the passage leading into a burial mound.  There were some who said that the fae were spirits of nature, and others who claimed that they included the spirits of the dead in their number.  Selanil didn't know which was true, or if the truth was more complicated than either or both combined.  Certainly, they inhabited places where people had once lived, or once been interred.

After a short time, the passage ahead began to glow with a warm firelight.  Laughing, Etain ran ahead.  For that moment she seemed only a little girl.  

At the end of the tunnel, what should have been a burial chamber was instead a great Hall lit with many torches.  Noblemen and warriors sat feasting on venison and wild birds, bread and milk pudding.  Wine splashed in sparkling goblets.  White hounds with red ears gnawed the bones, and songbirds sang in the rafters.  The warriors were dressed in leather armor, and bore wode tattoos like the ancient Esk, who had long ago passed from the Middle World.  The fashions of the nobles -- male and female alike -- were also of a mode that spoke of days long past.

At the head of one table on a dias sat a raven-haired woman of great beauty.  Etain ran to her laughing.  "Mother, I have brought you a champion," she said in a breathy rush.  Even across the noisy hall, Selanil could hear her without difficulty.  "Selanil is his name.  _Shining friend_, I called him."

The woman looked up.  Her eyes were violet.  She beckoned Selanil to come closer, indicating a seat left empty at the high table.

"Maeve you may call me," the woman said, her voice low and musical.  "Come forward, my Champion to be.  Eat and be merry.  Drink of the good red mead."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 24, 2005)

> "Maeve you may call me," the woman said, her voice low and musical. "Come forward, my Champion to be. Eat and be merry. Drink of the good red mead."




Selanil looked around in wonder at the scene playing out before him.  He was amazed and unnerved at the same time.  With as much poise as he could muster at the present time, he moved over to the table and took the indicated seat.

He gazed at the food laid out on the table, feeling hunger cramp his belly.  It had been at least twelve hours since he had last eaten.  Not wanting to seem rude, especially in a situation that he felt was way out of his control, he speared some food onto the plate set before him.

Recalling Etain's words, Selanil said, "I would just like some water, if that is okay."  Then, remembering his manners he said, "As Etain has informed you, I am Selanil.  Pleased to meet you, Maeve."  After taking a few bites of food, he continued, "Would you mind explaining to me why you require a Champion and why you believe that to be me?"


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 25, 2005)

The food was tasty, but not supernaturally so.

A courier approached with a crystal decanter full of clear water.  Etain snatched Selanil's goblet away and replaced it with a fresh one.  "Lest there be some remnant of former drink upon it," she whispered.

One of the noblemen, drunken on mead, leaned over to Selanil and said, like a chant, "This is that Queen Maeve who gallops night by night through lover’s brains that they dream of love, and breathes her breath over ladies' lips who straight on kisses dream."

"Aye," said another, "and angry Maeve their lips with blisters plagues because their breath is tainted with sweet meats."

That set the table on a roar.  Encouraged by his success, and not noting the anger in his Mistress's eyes, the first nobleman went on:  "This is the very Maeve that pleats the manes of horses in the night and tangles foul sluttish hairs.  This is the very One, that when maidens lie on their backs presses them, and learns them first to bear, making them women of good carriage...."

"Enough!" Maeve said.  Although she did not raise her voice much, the room fell silent.  She waved the noblemen's comments away with one slender hand.  "Forgive them, My Champion," she said, "for they talk of dreams, which are the children of an idle brain, begot of nothing but vain fantasy -- as thin a substance as the air and more inconstant than the wind."

She smiled now at the host, as though they were all children, and she their mother.  Many of them, it seemed, were intoxicated.

"A foul animal lairs within a barrow which once housed my folk," she said.  "It is as large and rough as a lion, and has similar feet, but its ears and face are like those of a man with three rows of teeth in each jaw.  Its eye is grey, and its body red; it has a tail  like a land scorpion, in which there is a sting.  It darts forth the spines with which it is covered, instead of hair, and it utters a noise resembling the united sound of a pipe and a trumpet.  It is not less swift of foot than a stag, and is wild, and devours men."

She lay one slender, warm hand upon Selanil's, where it touched the stem of his goblet.

"That is why I require a Champion.  As for why I believe it to be you...have you never dreamt of cutting evil throats, of breaches, ambushes, and flashing blades?  And then, anon, wake hearing the blood drumming in your ear, at which you swear a prayer or two, and sleeps again?  Am I wrong in believing that you are a warrior?"

She smiled.

"Do you not wish to be My Champion?"


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 25, 2005)

Horsom and Fellan stepped through the ancient archway and into the cool dawn air of Selby-by-the-Water's harbourfront. "After your success, I judged 'The Lay of the Goblin's Spear' to be a more palatable choice for the Guardian.", Horsom said in reply to Glom's quizzical glance. "I guess he liked it."

Horsom scratched his chin and looked around. "I never thought to be back here so soon.", he murmured to himself. He readjusted the waraxe at his belt. "There is a tavern in town where the caravan guards like to quench their thirst. Fellan and I have business there, Glom. You are welcome to join us if you like."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 25, 2005)

Some of the flying reptiles -- leatherwings, the locals called them -- flew over the trio and their horses, presumably looking to see if they had any snatchable food.  Walking their horses over the cobblestones, the trio set off toward the Dreaming Lion, near the South Gate.  From the warehouses near there, merchants sometimes took their stores overland to Rookhaven and beyond.  It was still too early for the tavern to unlock its doors, but perhaps also early enough that whatever restless spirits might walk Selby's water-washed streets would also be abed.

...

Several hours later, their horses were stabled and they had broken their fast.  Glom got many hard glances, but folk were used to the unusual in the port town.  As his behavior remained civil enough, he was served with a cold eye and a grunt.

Later yet, walking along the street, they chanced to see a huge brute of a half-orc speaking to a dwarf and a slight, though handsome-looking man.

"Perhaps," said Fellan, "these folk are what we seek."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 25, 2005)

Edit: I posted this before you edited your last post.

Edit 2:

"Maybe.." Horsom appraised the trio. "I don't know these folks from the caravan routes, but that dwarf and orc look capable enough. Let's see what they have to say for themselves." Horsom left his horse with Fellan and approached the three.

"Hail. The town of Long Archer is looking for folk of stout heart and swift blade to track and kill a large predator who's been preying on its people. Are you what we're looking for?"


----------



## Krug (Jan 25, 2005)

The goblin looked around, reflexively pulling the cowl over his head. "Horsom? Horsom? Where are you?" The creature gulped and waited, hiding away. He waited for his companion to follow through and join him. In the meantime his eyes darted left and right, eyeing the new environment suspiciously. He looked at the flying lizards, and realised he had never quite smelt the sea before. It made him want to retch.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 25, 2005)

> "That is why I require a Champion. As for why I believe it to be you...have you never dreamt of cutting evil throats, of breaches, ambushes, and flashing blades? And then, anon, wake hearing the blood drumming in your ear, at which you swear a prayer or two, and sleeps again? Am I wrong in believing that you are a warrior?"
> 
> She smiled.
> 
> "Do you not wish to be My Champion?"




"I am a hunter and a warrior," Selanil simply replies.  "The beast you describe sounds foul indeed.  With the face of a man, does it have the intelligence to go along with it or is it no smarter than any other animal?  What has this beast done to you and your folk?"

No matter what Maeve's answer is to his questions, Selanil continues, "This beast sounds un-natural and if it is carrying out evil deeds, I will indeed help you.  Where can I find this barrow that it lairs in?"


----------



## Samuel Leming (Jan 26, 2005)

Maldordo turns to face the Lakashi man addressing him and says in friendly greeting, "Welcome to Selby-by-the-Water my new friend.  We too will set out after this feline predator after learning what we can from a witness currently under the care of the Archdeacon of the Church of the Seven Good Gods. Everywhere I turn, I encounter fellows searching for this beast, so I don't consider meeting you a meer coincidence. Oh, please excuse my lack of introductions.  I am Maldordo the Cat, of silent foot and swift tongue. These fine warriors are Kregor, of swift temper," as he motions towards the half-orc, "and Dain, of stout... stoutness," as he waves towards the dwarf.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 26, 2005)

OOC:  THis post was supposed to be made before Maldordo's response to the newcomers.  



			
				wolfheart said:
			
		

> Dain looked about as though to make sure no one was listening, then said in a low voice.  "this beastie that we seek is no mere panther, our best guess is that it is a manticore.  If this news gives you pause to continue I will speak no ill of it.  But, if you wish to take your leave, I would ask you not to repeat what I have told you.  We do not need to overly panic the general populace, if you catch my meaning."





Kregor thought to himself breifly.  _'Manticore?  What matter of beast is this?  I have never heard of such a thing.'_  Looking at Dain and the little one, he cleared his throat.  *"Very well.  I do not fear any beast Dain.  Gragnor will protect me in my attempts to protect others.  I will join your group and try to end the tyranny that this beast has set upon these good people.  What say you Maldordo?"*

After he answers, Kregor speaks again.  *"Perhaps we should discuss our areas of expertise.  I can tell that Dain is a priest as I am sure that by my speaking, I have shown that I am one as well.  Which leaves you Maldordo.  What skills do you posess?  I gather you don't much care for playing with yarn."*

Kregor cracks a bit of a smile at his last comment, confident that he has smoothed any bad feelings over with the two companions.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 26, 2005)

Horsom's eyebrows rose in surprise: this was some sort of luck, running into another band of panther hunters, and at this distance from Long Archer. The predations of this beast were apparently very far ranging... assuming it was the same animal of course.

"I'm Horsom of Long Archer", Horsom recovered after a brief pause. "And this is Fellan and Glom", he indicated his companions, who were approaching the group. "I'm curious...", Fellan inquired. "You're also on the trail of this killer panther?" Horsom interjected: "And you're commissioned by the Church of the Seven? This beast must have left quite a trail of destruction to have attracted the attention of the Archdeacon himself." Horsom and Fellan exchanged worried glances. They both realised that they were tracking something more than a winter-starved forest cat. _"These warrior-priests might be handy fellows to have around if this panther turns out to be some fey creature."_, Horsom thought to himself. _"My offering to Celene and Herne at the Alder Stream bridge has paid off, praise be."_ He cleared his throat: "Maldordo, Dain, and Kregor... if we joined with you, our chances of success would be that much greater. Will you have us?"


----------



## maddmic (Jan 26, 2005)

Kregor turned to the newcomers.  *"Well met Horsom, Fellan and Glom.  Contrary to what Maldordo says, I am not quick to anger.  I do have a tendancy to be a little touchy when somebody is less than couth when referring to my heritage.  We are on the trail of something that has been described as a panther, yes.  Although, I have not personally been comissioned by the Church of the Seven.  That would be Dain.  I am merely trying to follow my ancestors creed and protect those who are innocent."*

He finally notices the small cloaked one and looks at him quizically.  *"Tell me, why do you cover up?"*


----------



## wolfheart (Jan 26, 2005)

"Blessed forge, it seems to be raining sword-arms this day."  Dain exclaimed as he took in the strangers.  "It would seem that our company is fast growing."

Dain gave a slight bow to the newcomers and said, "I am Dain Winterforge, son of Davin, Formerly of the Hunt of Deepinghelm.  The forge has called to me and I now serve Aedor, and was his guidance that brought me to Selby.  You have already heard my errand from friend Maldordo, and I would have you accompany me back to the temple.  For there we will find provisions and more information that may aid in our hunt."

In response to Kregor's asking about Glom's hood, Dain adds.  "Are we not friends here?  If you are to accompany us on our errand we should know your face.  I would look into the eye of anyone 'fore I brought him before the Archdeacon."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 26, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> The goblin looked around, reflexively pulling the cowl over his head. "Horsom? Horsom? Where are you?" The creature gulped and waited, hiding away. He waited for his companion to follow through and join him. In the meantime his eyes darted left and right, eyeing the new environment suspiciously. He looked at the flying lizards, and realised he had never quite smelt the sea before. It made him want to retch.





OUT OF GAME:  Check previous posts...

"ew over the trio and their horses, presumably looking to see if they had any snatchable food. Walking their horses over the cobblestones, the trio set off toward the Dreaming Lion, near the South Gate"


Also, please note that Lake Elidyr is a long way from the sea.  The region is known as the Lakelands because of the prevelance of very large lakes which allow for inland shipping.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 26, 2005)

*After the Transit:  The Official Version*

Okay, this is the official version of what happened, barring protests to the contrary:

The goblin looked around, reflexively pulling the cowl over his head. "Horsom? Horsom? Where are you?" The creature gulped and waited, hiding away. He waited for his companion to follow through and join him. In the meantime his eyes darted left and right, eyeing the new environment suspiciously. He looked at the flying lizards, and realised he had never quite smelt the sea before, and he mistook the odor of Selby’s greasy quays for something he had always imagined to be rather clean and salty. It made him want to retch.

Glom heaved a sigh of relief as Horsom and Fellan stepped through the ancient archway and into the cool dawn air of Selby-by-the-Water's harbourfront. 

"After your success, I judged 'The Lay of the Goblin's Spear' to be a more palatable choice for the Guardian," Horsom said to Glom, mistaking the goblin's queasiness for a quizzical glance. "I guess he liked it."

Horsom scratched his chin and looked around. "I never thought to be back here so soon," he murmured to himself. He readjusted the waraxe at his belt. "There is a tavern in town where the caravan guards like to quench their thirst. Fellan and I have business there, Glom. You are welcome to join us if you like."

Some of the flying reptiles -- leatherwings, the locals called them -- flew over the trio and their horses, presumably looking to see if they had any snatchable food. Walking their horses over the cobblestones, the trio set off toward the Dreaming Lion, near the South Gate. From the warehouses near there, merchants sometimes took their stores overland to Rookhaven and beyond. It was still too early for the tavern to unlock its doors, but perhaps also early enough that whatever restless spirits might walk Selby's water-washed streets would also be abed.

...

Several hours later, their horses were stabled and they had broken their fast. Glom got many hard glances, but folk were used to the unusual in the port town. As his behavior remained civil enough, he was served with a cold eye and a grunt.

Later yet, walking along the street, they chanced to see a huge brute of a half-orc speaking to a dwarf and a slight, though handsome-looking man.

…

Kregor stopped in his tracks. He shook his head and thought to himself before acknowledging whomever had called to him. _Halfbreed? I guess it is good to be leaving this town. These people and their preconceived notions...._ Turning to face the one who called out to him, he saw only a dwarf and smallish human. _Ah yes, a dwarf. That would explain much._  He turned his around his muscular frame to face them.  

His features could only be described as unpleasant. His skin was a faded sickly olive. He had numerous scars, plenty of which travelled across his face; that could be one of the reasons that his scraggly hair only grew in patches.  Bulging muscles protruded from underneath his half-plate armor. 

"Dwarf, I would prefer it if you addressed me by my given name. I would show the same courtesy to you had you properly hailed. My name is Kregor, healer and devout follower of Gragnor, my ancestor. Why do you stop me?"

Maldordo quickly addressed the agitated half-orc with his friendliest and widest smile, "Greetings Kregor! This is just a small misunderstanding. By coincidence, _Ho, halfbreed_ means _Hello my new good friend_ in dwarvish! You may want to cut Dain some slack on your name though. When he starts to pronounce names, that's when the real fun begins... He says it's not his strong suit."

Knowing the hatred that many dwarves harbored toward his orcish kin, Kregor braced for any reaction that might come from the short bearded one.

Dain regarded the half-orc and was perplexed by his anger. He had only called him half-breed to get his attention, and after all he was one. His hand reached for the head of Tor-Angol which rested in a baldric on his hip.

When Maldordo started in with his silver-tongued ramblings, he knew for sure that the man was a cat. For no other creature could twist and mold words like that. Again, he wondered what sort he had fallen in with.

Dain gathered himself up and addressed Kregor, "Sir, if my hail insulted you than I am sorry. But, I overheard your conversation with the boy. Which, I must say, proves that you have risen above the feral nature of your kin." Dain hoped this little aside would smooth over any rough edges. "It would seem," Dain continued, "that we are of common purpose at the moment. Though one of us might find this beast on our own, the rewards are far greater in join us and finding the beast together. I have been sanctioned by the Archdeacon of the temple to gather a group of stout hearted men to tackle this menace. And the temple has some information that might prove valuable in defeating this menace. We have a witness."

With those words Dain stopped short. He had given away more information than he thought he should. But he didn't want the others to catch on that he felt this way, so he gathered himself up again and looked Kregor in the eye and asked, "Are ye in or are ye out?"

Kregor looked the short pair up and down. Facing Maldordo he shook his head. 

"I understand your desire to avoid a confrontation. But please don't underestimate my intelligence. I am not stupid like the more barbaric of my kin. Although, I must admit that I am a bit short tempered."

"My name is Maldordo the cat,” Maldordo said.  “You don't have to feel bad about having some unintelligent kin. Some of my relatives can't figure out how to open a simple door and think that a strand of yarn is the greatest invention ever." Maldordo makes a repeating up/down motion with his index finger for emphasis. Maldordo continues, "As far as I know, we're the first people Dain's found. Right now I'm most curious about this witness that Dain's mentioned..."

Turning to Dain, Kregor continued.

"Hence my reason for being upset at the term 'half-breed'. I don't expect you to understand what it's like to be looked upon with unfavorable eyes your entire life. So, I will spare you the details. Dain was your name? And your companion, his name is? As a matter of fact, I was on my way to find the captain of the guard to find out what is going to be done with this menace that terrorizes the outlying farms. One might say that I'm a protector of sorts. So yes, if you will have a half-breed, then I will join your band in investigating this problem. Tell me, where are the rest of your group?"

"It is true, you are the first two I have recruited,” Dain said.  “As for the witness, I should leave that to the Archdeacon, for it was he that spoke with her." Dain looked about as though to make sure no one was listening, then said in a low voice. "This beastie that we seek is no mere panther, our best guess is that it is a manticore. If this news gives you pause to continue I will speak no ill of it. But, if you wish to take your leave, I would ask you not to repeat what I have told you. We do not need to overly panic the general populace, if you catch my meaning."

Kregor thought to himself briefly.  Manticore? What matter of beast is this? I have never heard of such a thing.  Looking at Dain and the little one, he cleared his throat. "Very well,” he said.  “I do not fear any beast, Dain.  Gragnor will protect me in my attempts to protect others. I will join your group and try to end the tyranny that this beast has set upon these good people. What say you Maldordo?"  He turned toward the cat.  "Perhaps we should discuss our areas of expertise. I can tell that Dain is a priest as I am sure that by my speaking, I have shown that I am one as well. Which leaves you Maldordo. What skills do you possess? I gather you don't much care for playing with yarn."

Kregor cracked a bit of a smile at his last comment, confident that he had smoothed any bad feelings over with the two companions.

….

"Perhaps," said Fellan, "these folk are what we seek."  The two humans and the goblin had marked Kregor, Maldordo, and Dain as they stood in the street, although they could not hear the exchange between them.

"Maybe.." Horsom appraised the trio. "I don't know these folks from the caravan routes, but that dwarf and orc look capable enough. Let's see what they have to say for themselves." Horsom left his horse with Fellan and approached the three.

"Hail. The town of Long Archer is looking for folk of stout heart and swift blade to track and kill a large predator who's been preying on its people. Are you what we're looking for?"

Maldordo turned and smiled.  "Welcome to Selby-by-the-Water my new friend. We too will set out after this feline predator after learning what we can from a witness currently under the care of the Archdeacon of the Church of the Seven Good Gods. Everywhere I turn, I encounter fellows searching for this beast, so I don't consider meeting you a mere coincidence…Oh, please excuse my lack of introductions. I am Maldordo the Cat, of silent foot and swift tongue. These fine warriors are Kregor, of swift temper," as he motioned toward the half-orc, "and Dain, of stout... stoutness," as he waved toward the dwarf.

Horsom's eyebrows rose in surprise: this was some sort of luck, running into another band of panther hunters, and at this distance from Long Archer. The predations of this beast were apparently very far ranging... assuming it was the same animal of course.

Horsom recovered after a brief pause.   "I'm Horsom of Long Archer.  And this is Fellan and Glom.”  He indicated his companions, who were approaching the group. 

"I'm curious," Fellan said. "You're also on the trail of this killer panther?"

Horsom interjected: "And you're commissioned by the Church of the Seven? This beast must have left quite a trail of destruction to have attracted the attention of the Archdeacon himself." Horsom and Fellan exchanged worried glances. They both realised that they were tracking something more than a winter-starved forest cat. 

_These warrior-priests might be handy fellows to have around if this panther turns out to be some fey creature_, Horsom thought to himself.  _My offering to Celene and Herne at the Alder Stream bridge has paid off, praise be._

He cleared his throat.  "Maldordo, Dain, and Kregor... if we joined with you, our chances of success would be that much greater. Will you have us?"

Kregor turned to the newcomers. "Well met Horsom, Fellan and Glom. Contrary to what Maldordo says, I am not quick to anger. I do have a tendency to be a little touchy when somebody is less than couth when referring to my heritage. We are on the trail of something that has been described as a panther, yes. Although, I have not personally been commissioned by the Church of the Seven. That would be Dain. I am merely trying to follow my ancestors creed and protect those who are innocent."

Kregor finally noticed the small cloaked one and looked at him quizzically. "Tell me, why do you cover up?"

"Blessed Forge, it seems to be raining sword-arms this day." Dain exclaimed as he took in the strangers. "It would seem that our company is fast growing."

Dain gave a slight bow to the newcomers and said, "I am Dain Winterforge, son of Davin, Formerly of the Hunt of Deepinghelm. The Forge has called to me and I now serve Aedor, and was his guidance that brought me to Selby. You have already heard my errand from friend Maldordo, and I would have you accompany me back to the temple. For there we will find provisions and more information that may aid in our hunt."

In response to Kregor's asking about Glom's hood, Dain added.  "Are we not friends here? If you are to accompany us on our errand we should know your face. I would look into the eye of anyone 'fore I brought him before the Archdeacon."
​


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 26, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> "I am a hunter and a warrior," Selanil simply replies.  "The beast you describe sounds foul indeed.  With the face of a man, does it have the intelligence to go along with it or is it no smarter than any other animal?  What has this beast done to you and your folk?"






"It disturbs the bones of the dead," Queen Maeve said simply.  "Is that not enough?  It sports in a place that we hold dear.  Is that not also not enough?"

One of the intoxicated nobles turned, sloshing red mead across the table.  The smell of the mead was strong, like new honey and stale blood.

"Smart as a man?" he asked.  "Not if you mean for the writing of poetry.  But if you mean cunning" ...and here his eye grew brighter... "oh, yes, it is smart enough."




> No matter what Maeve's answer is to his questions, Selanil continues, "This beast sounds un-natural and if it is carrying out evil deeds, I will indeed help you.  Where can I find this barrow that it lairs in?"





"Sleep here tonight, and on the morrow my daughter, Etain, will show you where the barrow lies."  Maeve smiled, almost like a predator herself.  "Warm my bed this night, O Mortal Kin of Our People."

To one side, Selanil could see Etain's quick nod and smile at the first of Maeve's suggestions...and her equally quick headshake _no_ at the second.  When Queen Maeve had suggested Selanil sleep with her, a look of undisguised horror fluttered across Etain's face, gone as quickly as it had appeared.


----------



## Krug (Jan 26, 2005)

_Oops sorry about that. Glom had never seen such a large body of water before and presumed it was the sea._ 

Glom looks around, carefully slides back the hood, revealing the features of a goblin. He tries his best to smile. "I... be Glom," says the goblin.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 26, 2005)

_"Uh oh.."_ Horsom carefully gauged the reactions of Maldordo and the priests to Glom's revelation, ready for anything.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 27, 2005)

Kregor looked at the goblin as he removed his hood.  He then smiled and patted the little one on his head.  *"I am pleased to meet you Glom.  I did not mean to infer that you were disrespecting us by having your hood drawn.  I was only trying to encourage you to have pride in who you are.  I am an ugly half-breed as 'many' people have pointed out.  However, I am proud of who I am and do not care about others thoughts...for the most part."*  He looks at Dain with this last comment.  He then turns back to Glom.  *"My only care is that my ancestor Gragnor favors my deeds and speaks on my behalf once I perish from this existance."*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 27, 2005)

Horsom heaves a sigh of relief. Muttering to Fellan: "That could have gone worse."

"Friend Dain," he addresses the dwarf, "we've come to Selby-by-the-Water seeking aid in ridding Long Archer of a great cat of some sort which has been preying on the folk of our outlying farmsteads. We assumed we were dealing with a panther, but the involvement of your Archdeacon suggests something more.. serious. What _are_ we dealing with here?"


----------



## Samuel Leming (Jan 27, 2005)

As the group meets and greets, Maldordo takes a nonchalant look around to see if this growing group has started to attract any unwanted attention. "Truely an unusual mix we're turning out to be," thinks Maldordo to himself.

After his quick look around, Maldordo's eyes come to rest on Glom. It's with some humor he briefly considers that of all the group the small goblin probably comes the closest to his own fey nature.  Maldordo cracks his best disarming grin and gives the nervous but serious goblin an overly exagerated conspiratorial wink.

OOC: Does Maldordo know anything at all about manticores?


----------



## wolfheart (Jan 27, 2005)

Dain can not hide his shock at seeing the goblins face.  He quickly recovers and mutters to himself,  "Does Aedor's trials know no bounds?  This little one would have seemed a mornings sport back on The Hunt, but the forge lord has seen it fit to make him my allie."

Dain gave a great laugh at this.  He walked over and slapped the goblin on the back.  "Would that my brothers could see me now, they would think I had become ensorcelled.  Walking in fellowship with a descendant of orcs and a goblin.  I just hope there is no giant around the corner, eager to join our ranks."

Dain then turns to Horsom in response to his question.  "All will be revealed in due time.  Let us all retire to the temple, I can offer you all a meal and we can sit and properly discuss our strengths and make our preperations.  If there is one thing you learn on The Hunt it is that you never go into the wild unprepared."

With that, Dain bids them to follow him to the temple and starts off in that direction.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 28, 2005)

Things were moving quickly and seemingly in a positive direction. Horsom turned to Fellan, "I've a mind to join this crew. The Archdeacon's sponsorship means good things for us. Obviously, there is something important about this creature that the Church knows and we do not. By joining the Archdeacon's hunt, we travel with a group armed with knowledge we may need to bring down this beast, something we wouldn't get by hiring some random band of mercenaries." Horsom went silent as he tugged on his lower lip thoughtfully.

Fellan smiled to see the influence the merchant-scholar Corvo has had on this young man. The careful analysis of any given situation was a hallmark of Corvo's. Horsom even imitated the man's mannerisms!

"What do you think, Fellan?", Horsom asked the tracker.


----------



## Krug (Jan 28, 2005)

Glom was liking this already. He didn't feel so out of place. He liked the orcy already. Leaving the tribe had been the right decision after all. 

Glom follows after Dain, pulling his hood over his head again self-consciously.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 28, 2005)

> "Sleep here tonight, and on the morrow my daughter, Etain, will show you where the barrow lies." Maeve smiled, almost like a predator herself. "Warm my bed this night, O Mortal Kin of Our People."




Selanil nearly choked on a piece of venison he was attempting to swallow.  Maeve was beautiful, possibly more beautiful than any woman he had ever laid eyes on.  He was not used to being offered what Maeve was offering.  His scarred face usually scared women off or disgusted them.  He was about to blurt out a yes when he noticed Etain.  The brief horrified look on the little girl's face broke the trance.

"You honor me too much, Maeve," Selanil replied.  "On this night, I should rest so as to be ready to face this beast on the morrow.  Perhaps we can consider your offer once the deed is done."

After finishing the last of his meat and then washing it down with the remains of the water he said, "Etain, would you show me where I may sleep this evening?"

With a last wistful glance at Maeve, he turns his attention to Etain.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 28, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> OOC: Does Maldordo know anything at all about manticores?






*OUT OF GAME: *  Manticores have not been seen in this area for a (human) generation or more, having been driven to the Grey Hills in the north.  Dain would have needed to travel through a portion of this region to get to Selby-by-the-Water.

You would certainly know what you can find in your MM 3.0 (or 3.5) about manticores, but you should be warned that I freely invent and change monsters, and use things from third-party sourcebooks if they seem interesting.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 28, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> "What do you think, Fellan?", Horsom asked the tracker.






"We could do worse," Fellan agreed.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 30, 2005)

With the six of them agreed, Dain led the party back to the Temple of the Seven Good Gods.  Despite the goodwill of his fellows, Glom was obviously soon uncomfortable again with the stares he was receiving in Selby-by-the-Water.  Dain noticed that the goblin was soon hiding his features within his hood again.  With the river’s rising, some of the streets had begun to turn into shallow canals – typical of the town, where all the buildings showed signs of water damage.  

Selby-by-the-Water had been founded long ago to protect a deepwater harbor on Lake Elidyr, and had grown in a radial pattern from the harbor, with several canals cutting through the central village.  Forty-seven years ago, Selby-by-the-Water was wracked by tremors, and more than half the town now lay beneath Lake Elidyr. Locals called this area “Selby-beneath-the-Waves.”  What remained was still a bustling town, but folk avoided the ruined areas at night, including the docksides where Selby-beneath-the-Waves could still be seen.  

Clusters of buildings rose from the middle of the Selwyn River, their top floors rising above the waterline. Strange leathery-winged reptiles the size of pigeons or gulls infested the town – many of these roosted among the half-submerged ruins. Others pulled fish from the water, or squabbled over garbage on the shore.  Hawkers called out wares with loud voices – meat and cheese, draughts of ale, fortunes told, and advertisements for various inns, including the notorious brothel, The House of Yellow Sashes.  Beggars were numerous, many of them old and crippled.  Jongleurs and players practiced their arts for Spring Carnival at the vernal equinox.

An attendant in the temple – a Brigitine, by her garb – quickly took Dain and his company to a guesthall after a few words.  Within the temple, Glom was bade to remove his hood.  As the companions had feared, shock crossed the priestess’ face when she saw the goblin’s features, but she quickly composed herself.  The guesthall they were taken to was dedicated in carvings and stained glass to both the Lady of the Hearth and the Lord of the Harvest.  They were seated at a well-made wooden table with smooth wooden benches.  A simple but generous meal was laid before them.

Dain asked one of the lay brethren to prepare rations for their quest, and to look after Anvil, his mule.  He asked for either a bow or crossbow, and the brother said he would check the armories of Mardan.  

After eating, they were able to speak for a while before being admitted to the chambers of the Archdeacon Warmund.  Clearly, the Archdeacon had been warned about Glom and the others, for he showed no surprise at seeing any of them.  

"Ah, Dain,” he said with a hint of a smile.  “I see that you have assembled a force suitable for facing…shall we say…an _unusual_ problem?”


----------



## Krug (Jan 30, 2005)

Glom twiddled his thumbs, awaiting for the Archdeacon to go on. A fly buzzed past him. He fried it with his psychic powers, hoping the others wouldn't notice.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 30, 2005)

"Well," said the Archdeacon after a long pause.  "We suspect, as I have told your friend Dain, that the creature causing these problems is a manticore from the Grey Hills.  We know, from a witness, that it lairs in the Dwarfie Run, and old burial chamber near Kell's Reach.  If you need a guide to the place, I feel certain that the Church will provide.  You have but to go to your rest tonight, and an acolyte will take you to the place in the morning.  It is no more than a few hour's ride from here."  He smiled.  "Perhaps you can catch the beast napping.  We can provide you horses, if you need them."

The Archdeacon spread his hands, indicating the lack of food or wine.  "If Friend Dain has told you of the generosity of our previous meeting, then be assured that I would offer you food were I at table.  If there is anything else you need...within reason, of course...please make your requests now.  We cannot allow creatures to prey upon our flocks."  He paused.  "I mean, of course, both the loss of sheep and cattle and of the Church's flock, those who tend them."  The Archdeacon indicated scattered papers on his desk.  He brushed the scorched fly off of a vellum sheet with a look of mild annoyance.  "Even so, there is much pressing upon my time that cannot be delegated.  If you need more help from the Church.....?"


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 31, 2005)

"A _manticore_?!?", Horsom exclaimed incredulously. "A veritable creature out of legend! Amazing!" He turned to Fellan. "It's no wonder you had so much trouble tracking the beast." Fellan harrumphed at this last comment. Horsom stood and addressed the Archdeacon Warmund. "Archdeacon, I recall from the tales I heard at my grandfather's knee that the manticore were winged; I may need an extra quiver of arrows or two, if it pleases you. Otherwise, I am ready to go." Fellan nods, indicating that he is ready also.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 31, 2005)

"Of course.  I believe that Dain has a bow being readied as well."  The Archdeacon smiled broadly.  "If it is only weapons you need, then Mardan's blessing upon you all!  But again, I must ask if you need the loan of horses, or of anything else."

Fellan snorted.  "It is hard to track a creature as it flies through the air, Horsom.  For my peace of mind, I would bid you send three men with us.  Let them show us where the beast lairs, then let them take the horses away to this village you mentioned.  If the creature is as canny as it seems, it would probably smell our horses and spoil any element of surprise we might have."

"Indeed," said the Archdeacon, nodding.  "That can be done."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 31, 2005)

Horsom thought further. "Archdeacon, can the Church provide us with any divine aid? Does the Church not craft mystical brews that heal or lend strength and courage? Some foreknowledge of this creature's habits would be helpful also: all I know of the manticore comes from my grandfather's fairy stories."


----------



## maddmic (Jan 31, 2005)

Kregor looks around the room that they had been summoned to.  Focussing his attention back on the Archdeacon, the half-orc clears his throat.  *"I would require the use of a horse if it would not be asking too much.  Other than that, Gragnor has prepared me for this journey."*


----------



## wolfheart (Jan 31, 2005)

Dain winces at the mention of horses.  No dwarf would eagerly climb atop such a tall steed.  He racks his brain, trying to think of a way to avoid riding a horse, and to not look like he is intimidated by these steeds.  He soon enough finds his spark.  "Archdeacon, if it would please you, I should like a small cart for Anvil to pull.  It would come in handy for carrying our supplies, and as we don't mean to ride right up to the lair, it could be left in Kell's Reach.  I should also like to have a crowbar, a grappling hook, and 50 ft. of silken rope (if posssible).  Oh, and if we could get our hand on some thunderstones, maybe two or three, that would fit the bill quite nicely."

The glint of excitement in Dain's eye faded as he realized how much he was asking for.  He quickly composed himself and added,  "But my conscience will not allow me to take these things from the temple without making an offering to offset the costs."

Dain then bowed to the Archdeacon, and started calculating the prices of the things he had asked for, wondering how much gold he should part with to clear his conscience.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 31, 2005)

"Decide how many horses you need, and I will have them loaned to you."  The Archdeacon looked at Dain.  "A cart should not be a problem, nor most of the tools you ask for.  Unfortunately, however, the secular authorities of this town look down on magical artifice, and I fear we have no thunderstones...though I have heard of them, of course.  Made by the dwarves, are they not, Dain?"  

Shifting his gaze to Kregor, the Archdeacon smiled.  "No secular authority has ever feared the gentle hand of a healer, to my knowledge."  He paused, frowning.  "Perhaps some of the Parthelonian Kings, fearing poisoners or popular uprisings....In any event, no legitimate authority fears its subjects being in good health.  Therefore, we can arrange that you carry with you some of the Blessed Waters of Lady Mellador.  Shall we say three vials of the Lesser Waters and one of the Greater?  Each vial containing enough water to bring aid to three of you?  I would give more, but it truth those who come to the Melladorites far outstrip the Church's ability to bring succor."

"About the manticore...." Fellan began.

"Ah, yes, the manticore."  The Archdeacon nodded.  "It has been many, many long years of men since those beasts were driven to the Grey Hills.  If we are to believe Valeriana the Elder, the creature has...what was it...?"  He moved the papers, revealing a slim folio of loose-bound sheets.  "_A triple row of teeth meeting like the teeth of a comb_," he read.  "_The face and ears of a human being, grey eyes, a blood-red color, a lion's body, inflicting stings with its tail like a scorpion...with a special appetite for human flesh_."  He pulled another volume from his desk, turning it to a page marked with a velvet ribbon.

"Here we have the description of Artagan Thriceborn, who fought manticores when they still infested these lands:  _The creature has the body of a red lion, with wings like a great bat.  It has a face like a man with eyes of blue.  Its tail ends in a scorpian's sting, but instead of one stinger it bears poisoned spines along the tail that can be shot like arrows in any direction.  Its voice sounds like a blending of pipes and a trumpet, and it will sometimes challenge its prey with riddles before killing._"

He closed the book.  "Of course, I have no direct knowledge.  I have heard nothing of _riddles_, at the very least.  It seems to prefer to hunt near dawn and twilight, but it is canny enough to seek out the homes of herdsmen while they are out hunting it.  It has taken mostly livestock, but is clever enough to reach through a window and rob a child from its cradle.  I have heard it claimed that manticores have horns, though I believe that to be nothing more than fanciful embellishment.  Yet some say the manticore was first born in jungles far across the sea."  He waved a vague hand south and east, having no better idea where the ocean lay than any in the room, save that it was hundreds of miles away.  His eyes took the faraway look of a scholar who yearns for knowledge that he knows he will never have.  "That may be true.  Who can say?"

He sighed, then rose slowly.  He was not a young man, but talk of old lore seemed to give him a kind of youthful glow.  "The name itself means _man-eater_, I believe.  Think of that.  Of all the monsters the Elder Gods ever spewed from their grotesque maws, or Infernal Powers ever dreamt into being, this one alone is named for its love of human flesh.  Think on that!"  He coughed, a racking spasm, and was once more imprisoned by his aged body.  He waved one hand irritably.  "But you did not ask to hear the ramblings of an old man.  You wanted something useful, which, alas, I cannot give you."

Finally, the Archdeacon smiled at Dain.  "My friend," he said, "while the Church does not frown on donations, please do not worry about the costs."  He indicated the papers on his desk.  "I have clerks who worry about costs, and they give me pages filled with numbers so that I may share in their worry.  My old heart tells me that you are not seeking equipment to run with, but that you need these things to aid all the people of this town.  I would be a poor servant of Mardan if I did not do all that I could to aid you in your endeavors."


OUT OF GAME:   I generally do not have most magical items or alchemical items available for sale.  If you can find areas where they can be obtained, it is a reward for ferretting the place out.  In the Middle World/Lakelands, most people are forced to use torches instead of sunrods, for example.

In the regular game, I also give XP at 1/2 normal rate.  Because of the nature of pbp, though, I am using standard XP rates.


----------



## Krug (Jan 31, 2005)

"Ah a manticore," says Glom, cooing. "Good... mighty beast. Me look forward to this."  The goblin said, smiling uglily. 

"I like riddles," the goblin interjects suddenly, after the Archdeacon finishes reading from the book.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 1, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> "Shifting his gaze to Kregor, the Archdeacon smiled.  "No secular authority has ever feared the gentle hand of a healer, to my knowledge."  He paused, frowning.  "Perhaps some of the Parthelonian Kings, fearing poisoners or popular uprisings....In any event, no legitimate authority fears its subjects being in good health.  Therefore, we can arrange that you carry with you some of the Blessed Waters of Lady Mellador.  Shall we say three vials of the Lesser Waters and one of the Greater?  Each vial containing enough water to bring aid to three of you?  I would give more, but it truth those who come to the Melladorites far outstrip the Church's ability to bring succor."




Kregor nods to the Archdeacon and politely responds.  *"The churches generosity is much appreciated.  I know that while these times may not be dire, they are far from plentiful."*




			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> "...but instead of one stinger it bears poisoned spines along the tail that can be shot like arrows in any direction....




Kregor seems to be in deep thought as the Archdeacon continues.  Once Glom breaks his concentration, he asks one final question.  *'"Archdeacon, I know that you have given us more than we should ask for; however, what concerns me is this mention of poison.  I am curious, are their known salves or remedies for such a poison?  It would be a welcome asset to combat whatever this beast can do.  If the church cannot provide this, is there an herbalist in town who might have some knowledge of a concoction that would assist us?  I for one know the damage that poisons can cause.  This is why I ask."*


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 1, 2005)

During the Archdeacon's explainations, Maldordo sits casually, but listens intently.  After hearing all the Archdeacon has to say, Maldordo asks, "Does anyone have any insight as to why this manticore is here?  These monsters have a reputation for both cunning and malice. It has chosen to hunt and even lair close to a town large enough to have the resources to deal with it. Is it possible this manticore wouldn't know this?  Is there any way that this creature could not know it's behavior would draw retribution and keep drawing retribution until its death?

Maybe this manticore is here for some purpose more than inflicting anguish.  Could it have been driven from the Gray Hills by an even more dangerous menace?  Or it could meerly be an outcast.  Maybe it was summoned here by a foe currently unknown and forced upon it's current suicidal path.  Could it be searching for something or someone?  Maybe it's not a manticore at all, but some other creature posing as one to provoke a desired response.

In short, I'm curious.  I don't know if this manticore speaks the languages or men or cats, but I'd like a chance to speak with it.  I realize doing so may be a foolish risk, but there isn't going to be a chance to talk to this monster after we've destroyed it.  Speaking to this creature may be our only chance to learn if there's some threat behind this manticore."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 1, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> In short, I'm curious.  I don't know if this manticore speaks the languages or men or cats, but I'd like a chance to speak with it.  I realize doing so may be a foolish risk, but there isn't going to be a chance to talk to this monster after we've destroyed it.  Speaking to this creature may be our only chance to learn if there's some threat behind this manticore."






The Archdeacon looked surprised.  "Then you are a braver man than I, my friend," he said.  "I cannot say why the creature would behave as it does, but surely it must know that the town is here."  Still standing, he turned to Kregor.  "My apologies, my most astute friend.  I am not certain why the old texts mention poison again and again, for I hadn't actually believed the creature to be poisonous.  Though, of course, it may simply be that I haven't had need of the research before, and thus have not done it.  I will have the Mellorites prepare something to aid you in the event that the threat of poison is real."


----------



## wolfheart (Feb 1, 2005)

"Unless I am mistaken, Horsom and Fellan here both arrived on their own horses.  So we should have need of two more, and Glom can ride with me on the cart, for he does not have the look of a horseman."   Dain thought this a good way to have the goblin as a captive audience, for he had a inherent distrust of all things even remotely fey in nature.

"If our needs have all been laid bare, I will lead our guests to the hostel, so they may make their rest, and we shall leave with the rising of the sun."   Dain said to the Archdeacon.  "As for myself, I've some blades to sharpen before I turn in.  And me and Tor-Angol need to have a little talk about whats to come."

With that Dain looked to the Archdeacon as a young noble might who is anxious to escape from nder the eye of his tutor.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 1, 2005)

Horsom and Fellan exchanged amused looks as the elderly Archdeacon shuffled by them and offered the potions Horsom had requested to Kregor instead. Horsom leaned over to Kregor and whispered: _"My intention for those potions was to split them amongst the group, with special consideration to those who can't call on divine aid to heal themselves. Sound good to you?"_


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 2, 2005)

After Dain's speech to the Archdeacon, Horsom bows respectfully and bids the holy man a good evening.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 2, 2005)

Kregor nods to Horsom.  *" I too had thought it would be wise to not put all of our eggs in one basket.  I will ensure that each of us has some way of assisting another should the need arise.  I would like to do this on the morrow as I have some things to attend to now."*

He then turns towards the Archdeacon.  Giving a polite bow, he ends the visit as he only knows how to.  *"Sir, I shall take my leave of you now.  If the Mellorites are able to find something that would aid us, they may leave it with my things in the hostel.  I have a few short preparations that I need to attend to prior to ending my day."*  With that he bows again and waits patiently outside the Archdeacons chambers for the dwarf.  

Once he has been shown to his bunk, he places his mundain items on it and leaves the church.


----------



## wolfheart (Feb 4, 2005)

After leading his companions to the hostel, Dain returns to his room.  He removes his weapons and armor from the chest at the foot of his bunk.  He lovingly polishes his armor and shield, sharpens his sword, daggers, and axes, and quietly chants prayers to Aedor.  When this is done, he retires for the night and dreams of Tor-Angol beating a manticore into submission.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 4, 2005)

After leaving the Archdeacon’s office, a junior lay brother showed the company to the cells they would share.  Unlike the well-appointed Archdeacon’s office, the cells were almost monastic, with little more than a rough wooden cot, a washing basin, and a chamber pot.  Nonetheless, they would do for a night’s rest, and the thin mattresses seemed freshly stuffed and relatively bug-free.  Indeed, some of the company had slept in much worse quarters.  Among goblins, for instance, only those who ranked very high on the social ladder got their own quarters at all…

…Although, of course, once Glom’s particular talents began to manifest they offered him a certain type of social elevation that could be either a blessing or a curse.  He was able to get a small room to himself partly because fear of his powers had elevated him in the tribal hierarchy, but also partly because most of the other goblins were afraid to come too near to him.

That evening, before they retired, the Sisters of Mellador arrived, bearing more than the Archdeacon had promised.  Sister Folgarda offered them six bottles of a minor curative elixir, light green in color and clearly marked with the Mardoni “H” rune.  She brought another three vials of a dark green liquid, marked with “M” runes that she explained were major curative elixirs.  Finally, she brought six bottles of a pale blue liquid, unmarked by any rune, which were a general antidote for poison.  

“You need use only a third of each potion,” she said, “to gain the desired effect.  As Mardan guides your hand in battle, may Mellador guide your heart toward mercy.”

From the Temple’s provender, a crowbar, a grappling hook, 50 feet of silk rope, two short bows, and 40 arrows were also made ready.  In the morning, they were taken to the Temple stables, where three mounted guides were waiting, along with two horses loaned from the Church, and a cart.  Although it normally cost 1 silver piece per person or beast to pass the town gates, Brother Hengist – the chief of the guides – spoke to the guardsmen, and they were let past.

As with all towns, Selby-by-the-Water required a large area of farmland to support its population.  Small villages, hamlets, and homesteads dot the landscape between the town and Weirwood the Great.  Kell’s Reach is one of these – a small community centered around a stone mill.  A stream, tributary to the Selwyn River, provides power for the millwheel to turn.  The place does have a small church, tucked out of the way and somewhat rundown.  

It is toward the rundown church that the guides lead you.


*
OUT OF GAME:  Sorry, limited time.  Will do more Sunday night.*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 5, 2005)

_"...and then the miller's daughter said: 'I thought *you* were bringing the applesauce!'"_ Horsom joined the Church's men only half-heartedly in their laughter at Hengist's joke. His thoughts were focused on his newfound brothers-in-arms. _"Quite an eclectic bunch..."_, thought Horsom. _"The half-orc seems very serious but amicable enough. Dain seems very straightforward and no nonsense... living up to his dwarven heritage! He'll be good in a fight. Fellan is living up to his reputation - capable and honourable." _ Horsom felt an especial comradeship, though, with Glom and Maldordo. Their innate quirkiness appealed to him somehow. He smiled warmly at the feeling of kinship he was developing for this group of adventurers.


----------



## Krug (Feb 5, 2005)

Glom was happy to have his own room. He used to have just a cubicle, and before his powers were anything, they used to stick him in a hole in the ground. If not for his mentor Skardiki he would probably have died in there, or stuck with a menial job hauling boulders. 

He liked some of the others in the group. He giggled to himself as he sat in the room. He couldn't stop himself. 

---

As the group made their way Glom shifted around. He looked at the church and shivered, hiding the motion beneath his robes. There was something eerie pricking at his senses; a dread chill. Something bad was going on in there. He clutched his staff.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 6, 2005)

For their trip, Maldordo decides to revert to his natural cat form.  All the better to inconspicuously ride in the cart and take discrete cat naps while doing so.

Anticipated the need to communicate, Maldordo switches to human form before entering the village of Kell's Reach.  Luckily, he remembers to jump down from the cart before transforming.


----------



## wolfheart (Feb 6, 2005)

Dain feels invigorated as he steps out into the morning sun.  He is wearing his armor, highly polished and covered with dwarf runes and symbols, on the chest is a etching of the symbol of Aedor which goes unseen under his tunic.  His shield, which is round and has his clan symbol (a snowflake on an anvil), is slung over his back.  And Dain is bristling with sharp weapons.  He wears a bandoleer across his chest that holds five daggers, he has a longsword across his back under the shield, and two throwing axes hang from his left side.  Dain is carrying his pack in one hand, and is twirling Tor-Angol by its thong with his other hand.

He throws his gear in the cart, pats and talks to Anvil his mule before giving it a loving headbutt.  Dain then climbs into his seat on the cart and produces his pipe, packs it with weed, lights it and proclaims he is ready to go.

As they travel down the road to Kell's Reach, Dain tells stroies of his days on The Hunt, being careful to leave out stories that include the destruction of orcs and goblins, and generally talks to his companions and gets to know them.  He is amazed at Glom's story, he finds some understanding about why this goblin would venture amongst men.  He finds Horsom's youth and energy invigorating, and Fellans wisdom and woodcraft reassuring.  Maldordo is a tough on to crack, for he slept most of the journey, and on top of Dains pack.  Kregor, while gruff and sometimes hostile, seems to be honorable which Dain finds pleasantly surprising.

Dain is glad to see Kell's Reach appearing on the horizon, for even riding a cart is an activity he seldom enjoys, though much more than riding a horse, and his back is stiff.  He is looking forward to getting down and stretching, walking the streets, and sampling the local ale.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 7, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> As with all towns, Selby-by-the-Water required a large area of farmland to support its population.  Small villages, hamlets, and homesteads dot the landscape between the town and Weirwood the Great.  Kell’s Reach is one of these – a small community centered around a stone mill.  A stream, tributary to the Selwyn River, provides power for the millwheel to turn.  The place does have a small church, tucked out of the way and somewhat rundown.
> 
> It is toward the rundown church that the guides lead you.






Being springtime, many of the people living in the small community are out furrowing the fields with hand plows or yoked oxen.  Where the fields have already been planted, children with slings keep watch for birds, which would otherwise steal the precious rye and barley seedcorn before it had a chance to sprout.  The children, at least, have the time to stare as the group travels past on horses or in cart.   What flocks these people have have been sent to pasture.  Although you see an occasional herd of sheep on a hillside, they are kept far from the croplands.

Apart from the church and the mill, the settlement seems to contain nothing other than housing, pens, and sheds for animals.  Most of the dwellings are along a single dirt lane.  There are chicken coops in front of some of the homes.  Small gardens for herbs or vegetables -- still far out of season -- probably account for some of the marked out places in various yards.  Spring flowers have also been planted in front of some of the homes, giving the small wattle-and-daub dwellings a splash of cheery color.  All the homes are thatched in straw; small birds apparently nest on some of the roofs or just under the eaves.

The church is dedicated to Amatheon and St. Clovis, patron of herdsmen.  There is a smallish stable and dovecote attached to the church, though there are no horses in it.  Brother Hengist takes takes the horses into the stable.  Fellan accompanies him, to ensure that they are properly curried.

After a minute, a rather thin man comes out of the church.  He is dressed in poor brown robes bearing embroidered images of grain sheaves.  His hair is thinning, leaving him with a pronounced widow's peak high upon his forehead.  "Greetings," he says.  "In the name of the Seven Good Gods, I welcome you to Kell's Reach.  I am Amalric, a humble servant of Amatheon who labors in His Fields.  Come into the church.  I was just about to eat my noon meal."

Inside, the church is no better than outside.  There are several rough pews, but little sign that the area has received much loving attention of late.  Amalric leads you to a small side room.  He serves watery soup made from the marrows of old vegetables on a scarred wooden table.  Although he has enough wooden bowls for everyone, he doesn't have enough chairs even with Fellan and Brother Hengist in the stables.  With the soup, Amalric serves barley pancakes that seem far more passable fare.

"I am sorry for the lean table," the middle-aged man says apologetically.  "We have fallen on hard times here in Kell's Reach.  Attendence is up, what with that demon snatching flocks and folks, but donations are, if anything, worse."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 7, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> After finishing the last of his meat and then washing it down with the remains of the water he said, "Etain, would you show me where I may sleep this evening?"
> 
> With a last wistful glance at Maeve, he turns his attention to Etain.






Selanil woke in a cold tomb, long ago robbed of whatever finery it had held.  Whereas he had fallen asleep on a soft down matress, he awoke upon a slab of stone.  The rock beneath him was russet, as though stained long ago by blood...or Maeve's red mead.

As he rose from his cold bed, Selanil heard a clatter.  A spear, apparently once leaning on the stone, had fallen beside him.  A piece of lavender-hued gossamer was tied around it, near the bronze spearhead.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 7, 2005)

Kregor had taken his leave of the others prior to them departing from Selby.  He went out and made preparations of his own, buying what mundain items he might require.  Once that he was sure that he had everything he needed, he headed back to the church.  He sat quietly in his cell and prayed to Gragnor for the coming days.

___________________________________________

It was clear that Kregor was uneasy in the saddle.  He kept quiet during the journey, only answering questions when inquired.  He studied the goblin quite a bit when his horse drifted back towards the cart.  As they approached Kell's Reach, he sat up higher in his saddle so as to show more of himself thinking that would change the residents thoughts about him.

____________________________________________

It is easy for Kregor to eat the meager portions as he had much worse while he grew up.  When it was known that there wasn't enough seats for everybody, he calmly sat on the floor and prayed before his meal.  He eats in silence and studies the others, still unsure of this "manticore".

OOC:
I just realized that I never completed buying his items.  So I used his little excursion to buy the mundain stuff.  I also added a Pearl of Power (1st) level.  I had money to burn and no magic items.  Hope this is n't a problem.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 7, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> OOC:  I just realized that I never completed buying his items.  So I used his little excursion to buy the mundain stuff.  I also added a Pearl of Power (1st) level.  I had money to burn and no magic items.  Hope this is n't a problem.






There is no way to buy a Pearl of Power in Selby-by-the-Water.  Sorry.

However, since no significant game play has ocurred, combat-wise or spell-wise, we can call it a treasure from Kregor's previous adventures and asssume he has always had it.


RC


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 7, 2005)

Horsom accepts his soup with a murmured thanks to Amalric, enjoying the warmth against his hands. He leans against a post and takes a large sip from his bowl. After a contented sigh (he holds back on his usual belch due to standing in the church), he addresses his companions._ "Fighting a creature capable of flight is no easy task. When I was serving aboard the Foamcutter last summer, we were attacked by a pair of winged beasties that picked off four sailors before our arrows finally forced them to search other prey. We might gain an advantage over it by cornering it in its lair. If we could enter its cave while it was away and lay an ambush for it, we could prevent it from flying away if it becomes too injured and returning to terrorise the area after it's licked its wounds and we've left. "_  He eyes Kregor and Dain._ "And judging by the muscle we've got in this group, applying our swordarms.. and axe-arms",_ Horsom raises his with a grin,_"would be more effective than bows and crossbows. And Dain.. Tor-Angol wouldn't want to be deprived of his share of the glory, would he?"_

He then wipes his mouth with the back of his meaty hand and addresses Amalric._  "The Archdeacon has given us some information about this manticore. Is there anything else you can add? What time of day it's normally abroad? A pattern to its attacks - location, prefered target? Where and when was its last attack?"_

OOC: Horsom awaits feedback.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 7, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> He then wipes his mouth with the back of his meaty hand and addresses Amalric.[/COLOR]_  "The Archdeacon has given us some information about this manticore. Is there anything else you can add? What time of day it's normally abroad? A pattern to its attacks - location, prefered target? Where and when was its last attack?"_







"Manticore, you say?"  The priest snorted.  "That I doubt.  There have been no manticores in this region since before I was born.  No, what the thing is is a demon."  He raised one hand to hold back protests.  "Yea, perhaps it may take the _seeming_ of a _manticore_, but mark my words, it is a creature sent forth from the Hells to do us all harm."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 7, 2005)

Horsom chokes in mid-gulp and sprays soup from his nose._ "A demon!?!?!"_,  exclaimed Horsom, setting his bowl down with a clatter and wiping the soup from his face. He turns to face Amalric, anger in his voice._"Your Archdeacon assured us we were dealing with a manticore. A strange and legendary creature to be sure, but a natural one. But now you tell us we are dealing with an abyssal monster. What is you know that your master doesn't? And why does he not have this information?"_


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 7, 2005)

Amalric laughed, without humor.  "Do you think he does not know?  If he does not, the Archdeacon must at least suspect.  Why else send a band of adventurers, rather than some Knight of the Church?  No, my friends, you are here because you are pawns to test the strength of a foe that is beyond you.  When the Archdeacon has learned what he can from your deaths, he'll decide what's best to do.  Mark my words.  The wisest thing you could do would be to return from whence you came."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 7, 2005)

Horsom's eyes narrowed as he considered the possibilities. He took an aggressive step toward Amalric._"You are telling me that the Archdeacon is playing us for fools?!?! Listen, minion.. my village has been terrorised by this creature. I am here to stop it. Currently, I care nothing for the games the Archdeacon is playing. Tell me everything I need to know to destroy this monster."_ He turned angrily to the dwarf._"And Dain, I don't need to tell you that you had better explain your role in this."_


----------



## wolfheart (Feb 7, 2005)

Dain shoots a glare in Horsom's direction.  'The boys let youth and pride get the better of him, showing his hand before tha rest of the cards have been dealt,' He thinks to himself.

"Brother Amalric, I think this talk of demons is premature.  If you have proof that this is indeed the case, would that you show it?  I have seen manticores, albeit from a distance, in my days on The Hunt of Deepinghelm and for one of the beasts to fly down from the Grey Hills would be a simple task.  And, as for the Archdeacon's sending a party of adventurers, it would seem folly to do otherwise.  If the church sent a vangaurd of temple warriors or holy champions the peasents panic would surely be doubled.  So to you Amalric, I say hold your tongue when speaking of demons unless you have proof."   Dain moved closer and closer to Amalric, until with his last sentance he was face to face with the man.


----------



## Krug (Feb 7, 2005)

Glom didn't like the undertones of the conversations that was going on. He just wanted to go out there and destroy this creature. "Creatures often have abilities that are made up or exxagerated. We gobs once thought Bears could spit out demon spirits from their mouths, and that some birds turn into a mass of arrows. Some part of what we heard might be just myth. When we meet it, we will know vud is true," concludes the Gob.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 7, 2005)

As Dain  and Horsom moved closer to the ill-kept priest, they inhaled the stale odor of a body which had not seen soap or water for weeks. 

Amalric quickly stepped back, raising both hands.  "Threatening the servant of the Gods is seven years bad luck," he said, "one for each God.  Pray, young man, do not threaten me for telling you what I suspect of the Archdeacon's plots.  All know that our richer brothers in the cities are two steps further from grace, and that the name of those steps are riches and power.  And pray thee, Master Dwarf, that you do not split my skull for giving you fair warning.  What proof have I, you ask?"  Amalric laughed bitterly.  "You will have all the proof you need when you meet it.  As your friend here" ...he indicated Glom... "has pointed out.  When you meet it, you will find out what is true."

The door to the Church opened.  Fellan came in with Brother Hengist.

"Of course," said Amalric softly, "by then it will be too late.  'Ware what you say near the Archdeacon's ears."

"The horses are well looked after," Fellan said.  "Is there any food left?  What did I miss?"

Amalric answered quickly, in a loud voice.  "There is food enough," he said.  "Although it may not be as good of fare as you are used to, it is wholesome."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 8, 2005)

_"My apologies, Brother. No threat was intended - the wrath of the Seven is not something I wish to incur. I am a simple man here to save his simple village; the lives of my townsfolk are my primary concern, not the machinations of the ambitious."_Whether Amalric was merely a sour and suspicious man or his warning did actually have merit, only time would see his statement bear fruit. Hopefully, that fruit wasn't a bitter one. Horsom cast appraising glances at Dain, Hengist, and the guardsmen._"I thank you for your warning"_, Horsom murmured to Amalric.

In response to Fellan's surprised look, Horsom said:_"Brother Amalric thinks that the manticore may actually be demonic in origin. The how and the why of this are to remain a mystery until we are actually face-to-face with this creature apparently. He also surmises that the Archdeacon may be using us as a test for the manticore, in order to assay its powers. He fears that we are expendable in the Archdeacon's eyes. "_At this last, Fellan also looks sharply at the priests who've accompanied them from Selby-by-the-Water, but he says nothing. Horsom couldn't help but wonder if Dain and Hengist were patsies of the Archdeacon or if they were complicit in his plotting. If there was any plotting. Horsom shook his head angrily, as if to shake loose the seed that Amalric had planted there.

Horsom addressed the room._"Regardless of the truth of this situation, the beast must be slain. I ask you all to consider my plan of laying an ambush for the manticore in its lair."_ Horsom ponders for a moment._"Although if the creature is really a demon in disguise, it may have infernal servants guarding its lair when it leaves to search for prey. In which case, better to tackle these guardians without the manticore there. What say you?"_


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 8, 2005)

Maldordo listens quietly during Dain & Horsom's confrontation with Amalric, the local priest. He at least remembers his manners enough to stop eating during the exchange.

In response to Horsom's plan, Maldordo states, "I'm all for examining this beast's lair before our confrontation with it.  In my natural cat form, I'll be able to clearly smell if we're dealling with a fiend or a chimeric beast.  As a cat, I really am cat-silent and cat-quick, so I should be able to sneak into its lair while only taking reasonable risks.  My cat's nose can tell me things the eyes and ears can not, and luckily, I've got eyes and ears too." 

Turning towards Amalric, Maldordo asks, "Has anyone here in Kell's Reach seen this beast close up?  The more we know going in, the better.  Demon or manticore, we're going to solve this problem for you and come back for more pancakes afterward."  Maldordo gives the local priest a broad grin before taking another bite of his pancake.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 8, 2005)

Horsom smiled at Maldordo's comments. He appreciated the cat-man's seemingly effortless manner in disarming a hostile situation._"I agree. Your cat wiles will serve us well Maldordo. If you require assistance, my upbringing in the woods have lent me some skill at passing unseen. I bow to your superior knowledge in this area though."_

____________________________________________________


At his next opportunity, Horsom pulls Dain aside._"Dain, you seem like a noble and straightforward sort. Tell me man-to-man that you won't abandon us to the manticore. As much as I want to chalk them up to jealousy or insecurity regarding his colleagues in Selby, Amalric's claims are disturbing me. Tell me I'm not being played for a fool here. I need to know that I can count on the warband with which I travel."_

Edit: Added comments to Maldordo.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 8, 2005)

"There are those who say that have seen it in flight," Amalric said.  He looked distinctly uneasy.  "Goodwife Horner says she saw it at night, pulling something into a local barrow.  The Dwarfie Run it is called, the barrow is called, I mean.  It lies not far from here, to the east and south.  You could ride there in half an hour."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 9, 2005)

_"So on foot we could be there by mid-afternoon. If it was observed returning with prey after dark, there's at least a chance that it's abroad during the day, leaving it's lair empty. I vote for leaving right now. Maybe we should bring a few lanterns and some oil in case we have to face it after sundown though. Amalric, where can I get lanterns and oil?"_


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 9, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> _"So on foot we could be there by mid-afternoon. If it was observed returning with prey after dark, there's at least a chance that it's abroad during the day, leaving it's lair empty. I vote for leaving right now. Maybe we should bring a few lanterns and some oil in case we have to face it after sundown though. Amalric, where can I get lanterns and oil?"_






"There are three lanterns, with enough oil for six hours each, that I brought on the cart," Brother Hengist said.  "The Archdeacon thought you might need them."


----------



## maddmic (Feb 9, 2005)

Kregor sat and continued eating during the heated discussion.  He then placed the bowl on the table as they finished their discussion.  Returning to his seat he looked at the two entering after taking care of the horses.  He sat down and patiently waited for those involved in the debate to finish.  Upon hearing Maldordos speach, he almost chuckled.  _'The little one has a way with twisting words and calming others down.  He shall be the diplomat.'_  He moved his eyes over Dain and Horsom.  _"These two are an interesting sort.  Something eats at the dwarf, while the passion of saving his people consumes the human.'_ 

Wishing not to stay any longer in the hostile room, Kregor stands up.  *"My name is Kregor.  I have been sent here not by your Archdeacon, but by a greater authority.  Demon, or manticore, I care not.  I have been sent here to claim a soul so that the innocents may rest knowing that their protection is secure."*

Turning to Horsom he continued.  *"So you may count me as one you can trust.  For I have come this day to protect these poor people and I bring with me death."*

He then turns and exits the church, content to wait for the others outside.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 9, 2005)

"The sooner we set out to confront this demonticore, or whatever it is, the less chance that anyone else will be killed by it.  Well, anyone other than us, that is", states Maldordo while grinning broadly.  "Our chances of success may be improved by collecting more information on this beast.  We can talk to the good village folk of Kell's Reach, such as Goodwife Horner. Since I speak the tongues of felines, canines & rodents, I may be able to learn more from some of these unexpected sources".

Maldordo continues, "It's a hard choice.  Proceed at once to the demonticore's lair and reduce the risk to the villagers or take time for additional research and perhaps increase our chance of success.  Yes, not a choice to make without consideration," Maldordo hold up his open palms for emphasis.

Broadening his smile, he then turns to address Horsom. "Having a warrior at my back while creeping into this monster's lair would be a comfort.  Well, at least until you step on my tail because you wouldn't be able to see my tiny black form in the darkness.  My shocked screech would probably draw the demonticore, if it's there, right to us, unless my blood-curdling YOOOOWWWLLL startles it into keeling over from a heart attack."

Maldordo stops to ponder briefly before continuing. "I suppose that a monster such as this would choose a lair he can reach without going through doors or traps. Though agile in combat, manticores aren't know for their manual dexterity.  I doubt I'll encounter such obstructions while creeping forward in my natural form, but if I do that'll be an additional clue that this creature's nature is not what we've been lead to believe."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 9, 2005)

Horsom laughs out loud as he pictures the manticore clutching its heart as it collapses from fright. _"Alright, alright, point taken! As to a departure time, I don't know how much more information we can gather, but we could spend the rest of the day speaking to the villagers and head out first thing in the morning." _ Horsom pauses to pick up his soup bowl and take another sip of his quickly cooling meal.  _"Although I'm still in if the majority wants to leave now."_, adds Horsom, showing the recklessness of youth.

_______________________________________________________

Horsom gives a solemn nod to Kregor as this last strides out of the church.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 9, 2005)

Amalric licked his lips.

"If you want my advice," he said, "I would speak to the villagers.  Of course, some of you might not be as well suited to that task as others."  He indicated Glom with a nod of his head.


----------



## Krug (Feb 9, 2005)

"I would.. stay away," says Glom. He did not want to interact with the villagers. "Their information is based on heresy and rumour anyway. Can we not leave now?" However, he doesn't mind if the others go to question and he stays behind or waits outside the village.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 9, 2005)

OOC: These are my comments if the majority of the group wants to stay and speak to the villagers.

_"So who are our potential interviewees? Goodwife Horner, the town leaders.. the local taverns are always a good source of gossip.. the local guardsmen.. although odds are we'll find find these notables at the tavern as well.", _ Horsom grinned. _"Anyone else, Brother Amalric? If not, I'll head down to the local pub to find out what I can. Would anyone like to join me?"_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 10, 2005)

> Selanil woke in a cold tomb, long ago robbed of whatever finery it had held. Whereas he had fallen asleep on a soft down matress, he awoke upon a slab of stone. The rock beneath him was russet, as though stained long ago by blood...or Maeve's red mead.  As he rose from his cold bed, Selanil heard a clatter. A spear, apparently once leaning on the stone, had fallen beside him. A piece of lavender-hued gossamer was tied around it, near the bronze spearhead.




Selanil stood and stretched, suppressing a yawn.  He looked around the tomb and shook his head.  He tried to shake off the disorientation of going to sleep in a warm bed and waking on a cold slab of stone in an empty tomb.

He jumped slightly when the spear clattered to the hard ground.  He leaned over and picked up the spear, studying the piece of gossamer that was tied around it.

Once he had regained most of his wits, he began the trek out of the tomb, spear in hand.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 10, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> OOC: These are my comments if the majority of the group wants to stay and speak to the villagers.
> 
> _"So who are our potential interviewees? Goodwife Horner, the town leaders.. the local taverns are always a good source of gossip.. the local guardsmen.. although odds are we'll find find these notables at the tavern as well.", _ Horsom grinned. _"Anyone else, Brother Amalric? If not, I'll head down to the local pub to find out what I can. Would anyone like to join me?"_






"Alas," said Amalric.  "Kell's Reach is too small to support a tavern.  You would have to make the rounds of the village....Perhaps Brother Hengist could take you.  There are some...things here which require my attention.  Also, I am not much of a walker."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 10, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Once he had regained most of his wits, he began the trek out of the tomb, spear in hand.






As he came into the daylight, Selanil heard a voice he recognized speak from behind him.  "Oh, very well done, my Lord, very well done indeed."  Turning, Selanil saw Etain sitting on the lintel of the barrow.  Her dress of the other day was gone, replaced with a tattered outfit made of sewn-together rags.  "Oh, Mother liked you very, very much.  So polite you were, and so wise not to give in to Her particular madness."  She mimed drinking from a cup of mead and then, leaping up, spun around as though dancing with an invisble partner.  It seemed, almost, as though she would fall from the lintel, but she did not.  Instead, she leapt lightly down to stand beside Selanil.

"You received her favor," the girl said, touching the piece of lavender cloth tied to the spear with reverance.  "That is more than many could do, without succumbing to drink or love.  The weapon once belonged to Gwertheyrn ap Nudd, a great warlord of the Esk.  May you bear it well!"

Selanil knew that the Esk were a human people who dwelt in the Lakelands long ago.  They built mounds and barrows, and had a special interest in spiral forms and labyrinths.  They had probably, in fact, built the place in which he had spent the night.  Probably, also, they had built the place where he had been told the manticore laired.

"Come now," Etain cried.  "We must go east and south, or you will arrive too late.  Let us chase the wind!"  She set off down a narrow footpath at a brisk walk.  Selanil, with his longer legs, would easily be able to pace her.  "And," she added, turning to face the elf, "if we meet any travelers on the roadway, you may address me as Tattercoats.  Names have power, and we do not use ours lightly, not even those we can put on or cast off as old garments."


----------



## wolfheart (Feb 10, 2005)

Dain responds to Horsom in hushed tones, "If there is treachery about, it does not lie with me.  I think the fear of this beastie has shattered Brother Amalric's mind.  I doubt very much that he has ever journeyed more than a days ride from this town, and the thought of his little world becoming a dangerous place has overcome him.  I also suspect that he almost hopes it is a demon, that would go a long way in explaining the Tallowbones outbreak of last winter.  Regardless, this beastie will not be long for this plane now that we are here."

Dain than addresses the party, "If it is everyones will to seek more information then so be it.  My instinct tells me to just walk up and put a beating on it's head, but alas that is the warrior talking and not the priest.  I say go, find out what you can about this beastie from the townfolk.  I will remain here and offer up prayers to Aedor and search for guidance." 

Dain considered the issue decided and as he stood there, looking about the church, he thought something was not right.  'I would not mind poking around the church for the afternoon,' he thought, 'I've never known a cleric of the seven to let himself be so unclean.  His odor is that of a stablehand's, and methinks that is not right.'

Dain then asked Hengist to help him secure the equipment that was in the cart, and moved towards the door.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 10, 2005)

_"I think you might be right about Amalric, Dain. He seems a little.. off. All the same, we should go in expecting the worst from this manticore.. just in case we are being treated as worms on a hook."_
_________________________________________________________

_"No tavern?!?!"_, Horsom cried in mock agony as he clutched his throat._ "I didn't think it was possible for a town to be that small!" _ He turned to Maldordo: _"If you'd like to turn your charms on the goodwife, I'll see if I can find some guardsmen to chat with. Hopefully we can get some useful information and be back shortly, maybe quickly enough to head for the barrow this afternoon. Brother Hengist, will you accompany us?"_


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 11, 2005)

*OUT OF GAME: *   Toric, feel free to respond if you desire.  I am at work right now, so I can't give a full response to what is going on in Kell's Reach.  If you allow me to, though, I will do so this weekend...basically summarize what you learn by going to see villagers, etc., and bring Selanil into the same location as the other PCs.


RC


----------



## maddmic (Feb 11, 2005)

Kregor waits outside for the others.  He had spoke his peace and wish to not tarry any longer.  As parts of the group started to emerge from the church, he began making preparations.  Once it was apparent that they were not leaving though, he sat on the ground and started praying to Gragnor, while patiently waiting.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 12, 2005)

Selanil was startled by Etain's appearance outside the barrow.  At her mention of his not giving in to Maeve's particular form of madness, Selanil almost laughed out loud.  He had Etain to thank for her guidance, not his own wisdom.  Without Etain, he certainly would have partaken of the red mead or done something else that might have caused himself harm.

Gripping the spear tightly, he set out after Etain, keeping the same pace that she set.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 12, 2005)

OOC: 2 thumbs up to a summarisation of interaction with the villagers and meeting up with Selanil.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 12, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> OOC: 2 thumbs up to a summarisation of interaction with the villagers and meeting up with Selanil.





“In a moment,” Brother Hengist said to Horsom.  “When I have helped Dain secure the equipment in the cart I will be more than happy to accompany you.  Indeed, the air in here seems oppressive.”

Not long after, Brother Hengist joined those who were going to speak to the villagers:  Horsom, Maldordo, and Fellan.  The other two laymen sent by the Archdeacon in Selby stay with the cart and horses.  Dain wanted to do some poking about the Church here.  Kregor seemed involved in some form of prayer or deep introspection.  Glom, taking Amalric’s hint, simply chose not to complicate things with his appearance.

It took longer than the four had hoped to get information from the villagers.  For one thing, many of the villagers wished to hear news of events in Selby or Long Archer, and many stories had to be repeated over and over again before they were satisfied.  While many in Kell’s Reach were concerned about the creature attacking their neighbors and flocks, it was impossible to find a single person who was directly affected.  Clearly, though the creature laired nearby, it went far afield to hunt.

Those who said they had seen it, including Goodwife Horner, said that they had seen it either near dawn or dusk.  Goodwife Horner confirmed that she had seen it pulling something into the Dwarfie Run, an old barrow mound near the outskirts of the village.  Most witnesses agreed that its hide was a deep red, like the color of brick or dried blood, though some said it was darker.  Most agreed that it flew on bat-like wings, though some thought it “leaped” a great distance.  One farmer was able to produce three six-inch-long, sharp spikes made of something akin to bone or fingernails.  

“I’ve never seen a beastie with teeth like that, son,” the farmer said.  “Look more like some sort of claws, but they’re too straight, see?  And you can see where they’re loose at the end, like teeth in a socket.”

There were a few villagers who simply did not want to answer questions, although this was not always obvious at first.  Some feared the creature’s wrath if it was attacked but not vanquished – those ones were vocal enough.  Others had motives which were harder to read.  The Miller, for instance, with his sturdy stone house, seemed to think that the misfortunes of others around Kell’s Reach were to the village’s general benefit.  Of course, he was too clever a man to say something like that outright, but it was the impression he gave.

There were a few graves of small children, and a few people who showed signs that the tallowbone outbreak had not been confined to Selby-by-the-Water alone.

They were just headed back to the Church, perhaps an hour before the sun would dip below the horizon, when they saw someone approaching them on the path.  _Someones_ rather…an elf bearing a spear and a small girl dressed in tattered clothing.

While this was going on, Dain tried to discreetly poke about the Church.  For an hour at least, Amalric made this difficult by engaging the dwarf in painful conversations that, regardless of what they started to be about, always turned to painful death, the manticore’s being a demon, or the Archdeacon playing them all for fools.  At last, though, Amalric went into his private rooms for a nap, and Dain was left to examine the unkempt church more freely.  A sorrier excuse for a church he had never been in.  Although the manticore might have driven attendance up, little had been done to make the place more welcoming.  It was unswept, undusted, and generally filthy.  While the pews were mostly clean, for they were perhaps sat upon often enough, they were the only things that were.

When Dain examined the stone alter, he half expected to discover a secret way beneath, or signs of human blood spilt upon it – but neither was the case.   Eventually, of course, he realized that Amalric was no longer napping, and no longer in his room.  Where the priest had gone, however, he couldn't say.  Both Glom and Kregor could confirm, at least, that Amalric had not come out the front way.  It seemed that he had crawled out of his window...a glassless affair secured from within by wooden shutters...and left the area of the Church completely.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 12, 2005)

_"I'd expected to leave these villagers with jaws aching from all the information they were to ply us with, but instead it's the other way around."_, muttered Horsom.  _"I can't believe how many times today I've told the tale of *Fellan Magrab Against the Dire Bear of Gormond's Hollow*. 'Preying on Long Archer's herds, it was. Brought it down with his dagger, he did. The townspeople rejoiced, one and all.' Argh! I'll be hearing that in my sleep."_, Horsom exclaimed playfully.

Fellan laughed, a rarer occurrence than a Long Archer Moss turning down a cold pint.  _"That happened before you were born, stripling. The passage of time has exaggerated some of the events it seems. The Moss's have always had the ability to spin a good yarn."

"Consider it more like the story improving in vintage."_, Horsom rejoined, chuckling.  _"It seemed to lend heart to these folks that such a mighty hunter was here to defend them though."_, he added in a more serious tone. A short silence followed, which Horsom used to consider the information they had gathered that afternoon. It seemed that no attacks had occurred in the village itself, despite its proximity to the lair of the beast. What was preventing the manticore from preying on Kell's Reach? Was there something here that it feared? Then why would it lair so close by? Was someone here in league with it? The miller seemed to know more than he was letting on. And Amalric's behaviour was a little strange, although the amount of information he volunteered seemed to indicate that he wasn't an ally of this creature. Why tell the hunters that it was a demon? Unless it was to scare them away. But why suggest speaking to the villagers? There was definitely more to this situation than met the eye.

He paused at the unusual scene unfolding on the path ahead of them. An elf bearing an ancient-looking spear, horribly disfigured, and a young human girl dressed in rags which could not possibly be keeping her warm on this early spring evening. _"Uh.. hello. If you're looking for shelter, I'm sure Brother Amalric at the church here will offer his hospitality."_ Horsom spoke to the young girl. _"You must be freezing, child. Let me lend you my cloak."_

Edit: typo
Edit2: added musings about the information gathered in the village


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 12, 2005)

Maldordo certainly intends to speak to some of the inhabitants of the area, but it's not the humans he was thinking of questioning.  After warning the rest of the group, Maldordo finds a place he's sure no local villager can see him and assumes his natural cat form instead of following allong to talk to village folk.  He then proceeds to pad around the village looking for any intelligent animal life that can speak the languages of cats, dogs or rodents.  If he has time, Maldordo will head towards the outskirts of the village in the direction of the 'Dwarfie Run' and expand his search for any additional forms of fey that may be in the area.

OOC: I implied that this would be my course of action in my last post.


----------



## wolfheart (Feb 13, 2005)

Dain is outraged at the condition of the church.  His blood boiling, he goes to find Amalric.  When he discovers that the priest is gone, the anger turns to suscpision(?).

Dain figures that since Amalric is gone, this would be a good time to have a look at his room.  Dain walks in and snoops around, careful to put things back as he found them, and every now and then calling out Amalric's name.  As though he had just arrived and was looking for the priest.

Dain finds Amalric's behaviour startling, and begins to wonder if the priest is not somehow involved with the manticore.  He makes up his mind that after the manticore is dealt with, he is going to have a little talk to Amalric about the duties of the priesthood, and secretly he hopes that fists may be needed to drive home the point.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 14, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Maldordo certainly intends to speak to some of the inhabitants of the area, but it's not the humans he was thinking of questioning.  After warning the rest of the group, Maldordo finds a place he's sure no local villager can see him and assumes his natural cat form instead of following allong to talk to village folk.  He then proceeds to pad around the village looking for any intelligent animal life that can speak the languages of cats, dogs or rodents.  If he has time, Maldordo will head towards the outskirts of the village in the direction of the 'Dwarfie Run' and expand his search for any additional forms of fey that may be in the area.
> 
> OOC: I implied that this would be my course of action in my last post.






Luckily, Maldordo spoke the Rodent Tongue, for it was among the rats in the mill that he discovered something of interest.  There were signs that some small fey lived in the place, poisoning the rats as much as possible, and perhaps helping with some of the mill's work.  Examining the signs of small naked feet along the rafters, he chanced to overhear two rats talking by the empty grain hamper below.

"'Eh, Norby," said the first rat.  Glancing downward, Maldordo could see that the rat was quite large.  "Anything to scrounge this way?"

"A few grains," said a deeper voice, as an even larger rat emerged from the shadows.  "A few grains, and no more, my pet.  And those are mouldy beside.  No more juicy tidbits here.  We'll have to wait in the fields for harvest, my dear, because there's naught for the mill to grind."

"I do wish it was winter still, Norby.  Such a good bit of feasting when the weather was cold!"

"Yes, my pet, yes.  But it's warm enough now, so there won't be any well-cooked brats to nibble on any time soon.  Come.  Let's try the miller's cellars.  I'll sharpen my teeth on his wine kegs, if nothing else, and then let's you and me have a wee nip of the vineyard."

With that, the two rats slunk away along the shadows.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 14, 2005)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> Dain is outraged at the condition of the church.  His blood boiling, he goes to find Amalric.  When he discovers that the priest is gone, the anger turns to suscpision(?).
> 
> Dain figures that since Amalric is gone, this would be a good time to have a look at his room.  Dain walks in and snoops around, careful to put things back as he found them, and every now and then calling out Amalric's name.  As though he had just arrived and was looking for the priest.






Like the rest of the church, Amalric's chambers were unclean.  If the Seven Good Gods were ever welcome in this place, it had not been recently.  There was once an image of Uarthos carved over the priest's bed, but the god of sleep had been removed to a shelf, where his face was turned from the room.  Along the edge of one wall, Dain found Amalric's wooden prayer beads, worn where they had been fingered once, but now discarded.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 14, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> He paused at the unusual scene unfolding on the path ahead of them. An elf bearing an ancient-looking spear, horribly disfigured, and a young human girl dressed in rags which could not possibly be keeping her warm on this early spring evening.[/COLOR] _"Uh.. hello. If you're looking for shelter, I'm sure Brother Amalric at the church here will offer his hospitality."_ Horsom spoke to the young girl. _"You must be freezing, child. Let me lend you my cloak."_






"My thanks, kind stranger," the girl said.  She took the cloak, then curtsied prettily.  Horsom could tell that this one would grow to become a beauty.  "You may call me Tattercoats.  And this" ...she indicated the badly scarred elf... "is my _Shining Friend_, a very wise and moderate elf, and a great Champion besides.  As for me, I must go back from whence I came, or Mother will be full wroth."

The girl turned to the elf.  "These good folk travel the same road as you, for now.  I will see you anon, when Mother's favor is soaked in the blood of your foe."  She smiled at Horsom.  "I shall take your cloak, then, good man, though I have naught but acorns to give you in return."  She offered him three acorns.  "Fare thee well!  May you accomplish that task to which your minds are bent!"

The girl turned, and, skipping with Horsom's cloak -- much too large for her frame -- spreading out like wings around her shoulders, she went back into the west.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 15, 2005)

Horsom stared after Tattercoats as she wandered off into the late afternoon sun, a bemused smile on his lips. He glanced down briefly at the acorns nestled in his callused hand and stirred them with a finger, before slipping them into his satchel._ "A strange end to a strange day."_, he murmured.

_"You keep interesting company, Shining Friend"_, said Fellan to the elf. He turned to Maldordo, Hengist, and Horsom.  _"The fey have bequeathed to us a Champion to aid us on our errand, it would appear."_


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 15, 2005)

"What makes you believe that girl is fey?" Brother Hengist asked.  

"Experience."

"I see."  Brother Hengist frowned slightly, as if bothered by something abstract.  He turned to the elf.  "Shall we call you Shining Friend?  Or have you a more conventional name?"


----------



## wolfheart (Feb 15, 2005)

Dain walks out of the church in disgust, ha feels as though his suspicions have been confirmed.  The Seven gods do not smile on this house, and he shudders to think what fell idol Amalric is praying to.

A spark of an idea comes to Dain when he finds out that the beastie is seen out of its lair at dusk.  As the others return, he speaks to them about what he has found.

"Amalric is not as he presents himself, my friends.  I went to see him and he had crept out the window of his room and I could not find him in the area.  Since he was gone, I looked about the church and found many things to be amiss.  Of one thing I am certain, the grace of the seven goodly gods does not shine on this house.  We should be wary of our dealings with him.  And, if my hunch is right, Amalric is off right now warning the manticore of our coming.  As I see it, we can either go after the beastie now or wait here for it will surely come to us in the night."  Dain finished by hefting Tor-Angol and dropping its head into his hand.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 15, 2005)

_'So, a supposed traitor among us.  This does not bode well for our task at hand.'_  Kregor stands upon hearing this.  He turns to all who are assembled.  *'"It would seem that we have been pressed into a decision that we shouldn't hastily make.  If this so called priest is in league with the monster, then we have much to think about.  For instance, what did we just eat?  Was it something that will affect our ability to fight this beast?  Has the priest poisoned us?  Or is he just some misguided fool trying to get help for his community by scaring us?  If there is anybody here who is good with herbs, I would suggest checking the soup for anything out of the ordinary."*

He just then notices the newcomer.  *"And who is this new arrival?*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 15, 2005)

Selanil watched Etain leave, the events of the last day fresh in his mind.  Once she disappeared from sight, he turned to face the others gathered nearby.



> "You keep interesting company, Shining Friend", said Fellan to the elf. He turned to Maldordo, Hengist, and Horsom. "The fey have bequeathed to us a Champion to aid us on our errand, it would appear."




"Do not pay too much heed to the words of the child," Selanil said to the one who spoke to him.  "Champion she has named me but champions are made by deeds...not words."

Selanil pulled the hood over his head to hide the burn scars, uncomfortable in the presence of the others.



> "I see." Brother Hengist frowned slightly, as if bothered by something abstract. He turned to the elf. "Shall we call you Shining Friend? Or have you a more conventional name?"




"You may call me Selanil," the elf replied.  "And what names do all of you go by?"


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 15, 2005)

Maldordo briefly considers asking the pair of rats where he can find the fey that help the miller, but losses interest in the idea.  It would make sense to introduce himself the local fey and follow their network of friends until he finds some fey that know something of the manticore's habits, but right now Maldordo sees this task as being boring and time consuming.  He turns arounds and heads back to church.

When the elf and girl arrive, Maldordo is still in cat form since he's used all his transformations for the day.  He gives them a hearty "Meow" in welcome and gives their ankles a good sniffing before the girl departs.

Upon hearing of Almaric's stealthy departure, he can think of no reasonable explanation other than treachery.  Maldordo begins imagining creative ways to make sure Almaric regrets his actions.  Maldordo's response needs to be quite a bit more harsh than marking his territory on Almaric's pillow, but maybe that would be a good start.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 16, 2005)

_"Its good to make your acquaintance, Selanil. I'm Horsom.. and this is Fellan, both of Long Archer, and this is Brother Hengist, a priest of the Seven Good Gods. If the fey have faith in you, then Celene herself smiles on our endeavour."_ If Brother Hengist scowled at his last comment, Horsom chose to ignore it.  _"Why don't you accompany us back to the church? Maybe you can tell me more about Tattercoats on the way."_

OOC: Toric, no need to repeat the events Selanil has experienced to this point. Unless you say otherwise, I'll assume you tell me what you know about Tattercoats.

___________________________________________________

At Dain's reporting of his afternoon's adventures, Horsom's brow furrowed in thought.  _"Assuming that Amalric is somehow in league with the manticore, he could be warning it to leave the area. If it does so, it may be a long time before we catch up to it, and who knows how many more it'll kill by then. On the other hand, the miller was acting suspiciously.. maybe he's in on it as well? What if Amalric went to the miller's house? Maybe agents of the manticore will make a move on us tonight, and not the manticore itself. We should consider the value of sneaking into the mill to investigate." _ He returns the baleful glare Hengist was casting at him.  _"Yes, I know that I'm proposing something highly unethical. Lives have been lost, so damn ethics."_

Horsom fumbles around in his satchel and pulls out a small stone cube. He holds it up for everyone to see.  _"This is an interesting device I picked up from a wizard for whom I did a favour last spring. It affixes itself to any object I place it against. Any who touch the object without saying the command word.. 'Kelva'.. cause it to shriek as if Herne's Hunt was on its tail. Could be useful when placed on a strategic door or window."_

___________________________________________________

After hearing Kregor's suspicions about the meal Amalric served them, Horsom agrees that someone should check the soup.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 16, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Others had motives which were harder to read.  The Miller, for instance, with his sturdy stone house, seemed to think that the misfortunes of others around Kell’s Reach were to the village’s general benefit.  Of course, he was too clever a man to say something like that outright, but it was the impression he gave.






			
				Horsom said:
			
		

> On the other hand, the miller was acting suspiciously.. maybe he's in on it as well? What if Amalric went to the miller's house? Maybe agents of the manticore will make a move on us tonight, and not the manticore itself. We should consider the value of sneaking into the mill to investigate."  He returns the baleful glare Hengist was casting at him.  "Yes, I know that I'm proposing something highly unethical. Lives have been lost, so damn ethics."






			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> There were a few graves of small children






			
				Fat Rat said:
			
		

> "Yes, my pet, yes.  But it's warm enough now, so there won't be any well-cooked brats to nibble on any time soon.




OOC: Yikes!  I thought the rats were talking about bratwursts, not children.  If Maldordo were able to communicate with anyone right now, he'd be urging a return to the mill.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 16, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> OOC: Yikes!  I thought the rats were talking about bratwursts, not children.  If Maldordo were able to communicate with anyone right now, he'd be urging a return to the mill.



OOC: Bratwursts! Hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!

_______________________________________

Horsom wanders around the church as the discussion continues (after casting his vote for investigating the mill). He eventually makes his way to Amalric's room and notices something unusual.  _"I wonder how Amalric got out of this room through the window if the window is latched from the inside? There must be a hidden tunnel of some kind in here." _ Horsom carries out a careful search, moving the bed and other furniture, etc. in hopes of finding a secret passage.

OOC: Horsom has a +1 total modifier on Search checks.

Edit: Removed reference to Dain in case he had plans for being elsewhere while Horsom was investigating Amalric's room.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 16, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> OOC: Bratwursts! Hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!
> 
> _______________________________________
> 
> ...






*The window latches on the inside; it is not currently latched.  Fellan can affirm that Amalric left via the window, then headed directly to the southeast.*


At one point, Brother Hengist leans toward Horsom and says:  "The fey are interested in the earth, and in their own ends.  Mortal men should be wary to lean upon them overmuch."


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 16, 2005)

Since Horsom opens the door to Amalric's bed room, Maldordo will dart in and start searching and sniffing around the floor, furnature, and under the bed to see if he can find anything interesting.  Given the state of the room, Maldordo shudders as he considers he may pick up a bad case of dust mites.



			
				Ulorian said:
			
		

> OOC: Bratwursts! Hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!




OOC: Yeah, it's somewhat common slang where I live.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 16, 2005)

*Bratwursts & Game*



			
				Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah, it's somewhat common slang where I live.







*OUT OF GAME:  LOL.  Actually, I was born in Upper Penninsula Michigan (Norway) and raised in Wisconsin, so I see where you got that from.  If you look at the name scheme for characters, you will note that most of the dominant NPCs have names that are Germanic in origin, and the lower economic/social class NPCs are Celtic/Gaelic.  This is actually intentional, and might further have lead you to think that brats = bratwurst.    

The second assumption, that brats = children, is correct.  It's all in the pronounciation.  Which, of course, you don't get via the written word.     * 

*IN GAME:*

Maldordo founds nothing more than Dain, save that the Amalric apparently did not care if mice shared his abode with him.  The mice, unfortunately, were normal animals.  It was a pity that none of Maldordo's companions spoke the Feline Tongue.

Once everyone had shared his information, Fellan looked concerned.  "Horsom," he said, "while I am not sure that I understand fully what has passed here, I understand enough to believe that one of us must return to Long Archer and tell the Lord Baron what we have learned.  If he will listen.  The Elder Tradesmen if he will not.  As I have some knowledge of faerie roads, like that we took to Selby, I believe that task must fall to me.  I fear for our families.  It is in my mind that I should not even remain here the night."

He looked to the southeast, as though he could see the creature from where he stood.  "If this beast is a manticore, as we think, surely there are enough of you to defeat it.  You know too well the worth of those we have left behind to defend our own, so you know the source of my worries.  But I will make you this offer, ere I go.  Amalric has gone to this Dwarfie Run, it seems, but he was on foot whereas we have horses.  I will ride to within sight of it, and return to tell you what I see.  If I should chance to encounter Amalric on the road, you shall know of it."

Fellan looked at each of the group members.  "Please," he begged.  "Do not think me a coward.  If you truly believe that you will not endure what shall pass this night, then I will stay until dawn, though my heart misgives me."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 16, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> *The window latches on the inside; it is not currently latched.  Fellan can affirm that Amalric left via the window, then headed directly to the southeast.*



OOC: Ah. The original description said that the window was 'secured', which I took to mean that it was locked.

Horsom stood after sliding the bed to one side with a might shove, and did a double-take as he caught the window latch out of the corner of his eye: it wasn't locked as he had first suspected. He sheepishly moved the bed back to its original position.

______________________________________________



			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> At one point, Brother Hengist leans toward Horsom and says:  "The fey are interested in the earth, and in their own ends.  Mortal men should be wary to lean upon them overmuch."



_"I hear your words, Brother Hengist. I am respectful of the Seven Gods, but my people have revered Celene and Herne since ancient times. We know that the gifts of the fey can be gilt with poison, and their anger can be terrible, but we know that there is a generous and kind-hearted side to them as well."_

______________________________________________



			
				Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah, it's somewhat common slang where I live.



OOC: Here also. Now I'm wondering if we'll find the remnants of a cultist tailgate party in the mill. Maybe some BBQ briquettes and a few empties rolling around on the floor. 

_____________________________________________

_"You're right, Fellan", spoke Horsom, "one of us should warn the Baron."_ He clasped the older man's arm in a warrior's grip.  _"I had only known you by reputation before this adventure, but now I'd be glad to call you friend. Farewell."_ Fellan smiled. _"I as well." _ Fellan turned to the group:  _"There is still a short amount of daylight left. I will return with any news of Amalric.". _ With that, he headed for the door.

After Fellan departed, Horsom addressed the companions.  _"It seems obvious that Amalric is in league with this manticore. What do you think? Are we walking into a trap if we head directly for the manticore's lair? On the other hand, we'll have to move on the Dwarfie Run eventually, so maybe sooner better than later. It is also possible that Amalric is summoning other minions, or possibly the manticore itself, to attack us in the church tonight. My strongest feeling, though, is that the mill has more secrets to reveal to us. If Amalric is tied in to this devilry, why not other villagers? The miller's manner indicated that he knew more than he was letting on."_ He turned to spear-wielding elf.

_Selanil, did your.. sponsors.. have any advice as to how to proceed?"_ Again, a look passed betweeen Hengist and Horsom.  _"In any case, a simple vote as to our course of action is the best way to resolve this in my opinion." _Horsom paused. _"My vote is to wait for Fellan's report, then sneak into the mill after dark."_


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 17, 2005)

Finishing his search of the paniced priest's bedroom, Maldordo procedes to Amalric's larder to take stock of what foodstuffs are available.

If there's a door blocking his entrance to whatever serves as a pantry, Maldordo will meow until somebody lets him in.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 17, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> _Selanil, did your.. sponsors.. have any advice as to how to proceed?"_ Again, a look passed betweeen Hengist and Horsom.  _"In any case, a simple vote as to our course of action is the best way to resolve this in my opinion." _Horsom paused. _"My vote is to wait for Fellan's report, then sneak into the mill after dark."_





*OUT OF GAME:  Just a reminder that, at the moment, you don't have access to Maldordo's observations.  When he returns to humanoid form, though, you (presumably) will.  Right now you're stuck with the old "What's the matter, boy?  Did Jimmy fall down the well?" level of communication known to fans of Lassie and B-Movies.*




			
				Samuel Lemming said:
			
		

> Finishing his search of the paniced priest's bedroom, Maldordo procedes to Amalric's larder to take stock of what foodstuffs are available.
> 
> If there's a door blocking his entrance to whatever serves as a pantry, Maldordo will meow until somebody lets him in.





There was even more evidence of mice in the larder than in Amalric's room.  The place was, however, somewhat better kept, as though Amalric understood that food equates with survival.  Still, it offered no more than springtime provender...which meant that supplies were sparse.  There were preserved or dried vegetables (mostly rootstock), a much-depleted bag of buckwheat flour, fat saved from cooking, and a small amount of salted pork that has seen better days.  There were also various cooking utensils.  Oddly enough, these seemed to be fairly clean, as though Amalric took pride in his cooking if in nothing else.


----------



## wolfheart (Feb 17, 2005)

Dain says to Fellan, "I understand your desire to protect your kin, and I for one will not think any the worse of you for going.  I would greatly appreciate you scouting out the road up to the Dwarfie Run before you take tour leave, though."

Turning to the rest of the group, Dain says, "I second the idea of someone checking out that soup.  If anyone is versed in herblore, I would have them check it." looking about Dain asks, "Has anyone seen Maldordo?  I thought I saw a cat running around under foot, but I am not sure if it is our feline friend."

Dain shrugs and starts to rummage around in the cart for his short bow.  "If we stay here tonight, I have a feeling we will need all the firepower we can summon.  And I think we had better worry about the manticore before we go snooping around the local mill.  It may be that the miller is just not a accomodating sort, we don't know if he has done anything, but we do know there is a beastie out there that has more than likely been alerted to our presence."


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 17, 2005)

Maldordo scratches at the salted pork and caterwauls until he gets somebody's attention.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 17, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> *OUT OF GAME: Just a reminder that, at the moment, you don't have access to Maldordo's observations. When he returns to humanoid form, though, you (presumably) will. Right now you're stuck with the old "What's the matter, boy? Did Jimmy fall down the well?" level of communication known to fans of Lassie and B-Movies.*



OOC: Don't worry, I remember that Maldordo is in cat-form. I was basing my opinion on your writeup of our tour of the village. Metagaming is bad. Nice segue to the Lassie reference by the way 

_______________________________________________
Horsom nods at Dain's evaluation. _"Odds are good that the church will be attacked tonight." _ Horsom removes the stone cube from his satchel. _ "Now I wonder where the best place for this is.."_, Horsom muses as he scratches his chin.
OOC: How many entrances (that we know of) are there to the church? I'd like to place the alarm against a window or side entrance that is sheltered from view from the outside of the church (i.e. behind some bushes or trees or in an alley).

As Horsom wanders around looking for a place to set his alarm, he happens upon Maldordo the cat meowling over a piece of dried pork at the pantry. He bends to scratch him behind the ears._ "That looks disgusting. I hope that wasn't in our soup!"_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 17, 2005)

> Selanil, did your.. sponsors.. have any advice as to how to proceed?" Again, a look passed betweeen Hengist and Horsom. "In any case, a simple vote as to our course of action is the best way to resolve this in my opinion." Horsom paused. "My vote is to wait for Fellan's report, then sneak into the mill after dark."




Selanil laughs.  "No advice beyond destroying the beast that they claim inhabits one of their barrows.  As the child said, her mother gifted me with her favor," he said, hefting the spear for all to see, the lavender-hued piece of gossamer still attached near the spearhead.  "My time with her people was somewhat...surreal and is difficult to put into words.  I'm afraid I can't offer any further advice on how to proceed."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 18, 2005)

*The Tale of Amalric*

QUESTIONS ANSWERED:

There are two main doors -- the double doors at the front of the Church, and a smaller door in the back.  The small door has a metal latch, and there is a place for a bar in the double doors, but no bar visible.  There are also a few windows, at least large enough for a man, with latchable wooden shutters.  The shutters would withstand a wolf, say, and even if something larger forced its way in, it would make a hell of a noise.  

The soup had been pretty thin, and none of you believes that there was any pork in it.

MORE HAPPENS:

After a time, Fellan returned.  Kregor and Glom, who were still waiting outside, were the first to hear the hoofbeats and look up.  They were surprised to see Amalric riding on the horse behind Fellan.

"I found him, perhaps three-quarters of the way to the Dwarfie Run," Fellan said as he cantered up to the churchyard.  Amalric slid off the horse as soon as it came to a halt.  The priest was unable to meet anyone's eye.  Fellan came off the horse after in a smooth motion.  "Tell them what you told me."

"I am so sorry," the priest began.  "This is all my fault.  I was supposed to be the sheppard to these people, but I was too much a coward, too weak for what needed to be done.  Too weak to keep them safe.  I thought...I thought that if I killed the demon, then maybe I could somehow redeem myself.  But I failed in that as well.  I hadn't even the courage to approach its lair."

He looked up then, at the faces around him, his eyes red-rimmed.

"You ask how I know it is a demon.  Oh, it is a demon.  Sent for the sins of this place.  For my sins."

He looked away again.

"It was a harsh winter.  It seemed that it would never end.  Some began to whisper about the old ways, that it wouldn't hurt to offer a log to the old gods.  Then, perhaps, a log cut to look like a child....I wouldn't let them do it in the Church, but I didn't stop them either.  I should have stopped them.  The miller....I knew when they sacrificed the first one.  On the millpond, that first one.  It was frozen over.  The miller said that, when the ice melted, all of the signs would be washed away.  They did it in the mill, later.  You have seen the graves, I imagine.  Children.  Burnt to the old gods of winter."

Amalric began to weep.  "I should have stopped them.  It was my duty to stop them.  But I was a coward then, as I am now.  Better that I had never been born."  He choked back the tears.  "And now this...a demon for our sins.  The Seven Good Gods have turned their backs on Kell's Reach, and we shall never be forgiven.  They have turned their backs on me.  They are right to do so."

He stood straighter.  Still unable to meet anyone's eyes, he looked up into the sky.  "Slay me," he said.  "It is what I deserve.  Slay me, and perhaps the demon will go away."


----------



## maddmic (Feb 18, 2005)

Kregor looked upon the babbling so-called priest with disgust.  *"Perhaps you are right about demons.  Your demon will be the shame you live with for the rest of your life.  These people who sacrificed children will have to deal with a demon a bit more physical in nature.  Once we have disposed of this beast, I will deal with the miller."*

He then turns to the group.  *"As for how to deal with the manticore, I would prefer a straight on fight.  I don't much care for laying in wait, nor do I care for stealth.  I will however, defer to possible better judgement."*


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 18, 2005)

Maldordo listens intently to Amalric's confessions.  With this new information, the salted pork loses it's usefulness.

Maldordo trots over to the pathetic priest and gives his shoes a thorough sniffing to detect if there's any manticorish or dungeonie smell to them.  He wants to be absolutely sure Amalric hasn't been in the Dwarfie Run to warn the demonticore.

If Amalric's feet smell only of the woods, Maldordo will go into the bedroom to retrieve the discarded prayer beads and drop them in front of the priest.  If he smells anything treacherous, Maldordo will give the foul priest a sharp bite to the back of his ankle!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 18, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Maldordo trots over to the pathetic priest and gives his shoes a thorough sniffing to detect if there's any manticorish or dungeonie smell to them.  He wants to be absolutely sure Amalric hasn't been in the Dwarfie Run to warn the demonticore.





His scent seems as "clean" as it was before.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 18, 2005)

Horsom looks up at the sound of hoofbeats approaching the church and heads outside with Maldordo trotting alongside him. If Horsom's jaw drops at the sight of Amalric riding behind Fellan, it absolutely hits the ground at Amalric's confession. Horsom has dealt with rough men, and been witness to dark acts, but that such evil as Amalric describes exists in the world is almost unfathomable to the simple woodsman. He shakes off the weight of his revulsion and prepares to address the woeful priest.

After Kregor advocates an encounter with the manticore, Horsom addresses Amalric. _"The best way to atone for your crimes is to help us now. First off, let's move this conversation inside before someone sees or overhears us." _ Horsom gently takes hold of Amalric's upper arm and guides him into the church.
OOC: Poetic license: I'm assuming everyone's okay with not discussing this within earshot of the rest of the village. Apologies if anyone wanted to keep this outside for any reason.

After everyone enters the church, Horsom adds: _"Kregor, I understand your eagerness to face down the beast - my axe is eager to taste its blood as well. But would it not be wiser to attend to the miller and his cronies tonight and deal with the manticore tomorrow? Cut off the head and the body dies; someone was responsible for chaining this creature to their will, and my guess is that the miller or someone he knows is behind this. A demonologist of some sort. Besides, it's too dark to approach the manticore's lair now, and it's probably abroad. Remember that it seems to hunt at dusk. That's my opinion anyway."._

Horsom turns once again to Amalric._ "Tell us everything about the miller and anyone else involved in these crimes. How are these people connected to the manticore? Are there any strangers in town, or even locals, who might have the knowledge or bent to summon a demon?" _ The forlorn priest shivers and remains silent. Horsom lays a hand on his shoulder and addresses him gently:  _"Amalric, I know that you're feeling guilt, remorse, and self-loathing right now. You wonder why you didn't have the bravery to try to stop these evil folk earlier. I tell you that it is never too late for courageous acts. Helping us now will go a long way towards redeeming yourself both in the eyes of the Seven, and more importantly, your own."_


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 18, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> Horsom turns once again to Amalric._ "Tell us everything about the miller and anyone else involved in these crimes. How are these people connected to the manticore? Are there any strangers in town, or even locals, who might have the knowledge or bent to summon a demon?" _ The forlorn priest shivers and remains silent. Horsom lays a hand on his shoulder and addresses him gently:  _"Amalric, I know that you're feeling guilt, remorse, and self-loathing right now. You wonder why you didn't have the bravery to try to stop these evil folk earlier. I tell you that it is never too late for courageous acts. Helping us now will go a long way towards redeeming yourself both in the eyes of the Seven, and more importantly, your own."_






"It was a cold, cold winter," Amalric whispered.  "You have to remember that.  The villagers...perhaps the miller swayed them...they wanted to burn a stock to ward off the cold.  They wanted to burn it in the Church, to sanctify what they were doing, perhaps, but I would not let them.  The miller said to burn it on the frozen millpond, so that the spring would wash the signs away.  As though that would wash away the sin of what they were doing."  He looked up.  "It was a minor sin, anyway, burning only wood, and it was so very cold."

He looked down again.  "But it only got colder.  They carved a better stock, and a better one, but the winter only beat down harder.  Eventually, the miller said they must try a child.  I wanted to forbid it...in the end, who would listen?  They were losing family to the cold anyway, and even with livestock sleeping in the house, there was not warmth enough.  Some said, _what if the spring never comes?_  I had no answer for them.

"The miller began to say that, if the sacrifice were willing, and gives himself to save his people, then it cannot be considered evil.  I tried to argue.  They held a lottery.  Three times before the cold began to abate, they held the lottery.  The children who were chosen...perhaps they were willing.  Perhaps they believed what they were doing was noble, or would save their kin.  I...I turned my back.  I did not attend the sacrifice, but neither did I stop it.  They burned the children in the mill so that their families could bury the bones.

"When the creature came, I knew it was a punishment for our sins.  But again the miller said, _No.  Let it eat the flocks of others, and we shall all grow rich ere the summer wanes.  It is not a punishment for sin, but a reward for our bravery, to do what was needed._"

His voice had been gaining strength as he spoke.  At last, he was able to meet Horsom's eyes.

"Nothing I can do will ever redeem where I failed this winter."


----------



## maddmic (Feb 18, 2005)

The seething rage coursed through Kregors veins.  _'So the entire village is behind this maddness?'_ 

He turned to Horsom.  *"Whatever you think is best I'll go along with.  I cannot let this barbaric ritual though go unpunished.  This village has sacrificed children so that their winter would end.  These actions are something I might expect a lesser civilized race like my orcish ancestors to do.  What kind of person holds a lottery to determine which child will be slaughtered to save one's own skin?*


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 19, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> His scent seems as "clean" as it was before.




OOC: This was the first time Maldordo used his cat-nose on him.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 19, 2005)

_"That's.. horrific. Amalric, your help is a strong beginning to the repayment of the debt on your soul."_ Horsom addressed his companions.  _"If we go after the manticore, the miller may be alerted and make his escape. Or he may do something more heinous, to the town or its folk, for example, if he knows that he has been found out. The manticore will be aflight.. it's almost dusk. I suggest we capture the miller then make our way to the Dwarfie Run. It may even be preferable to enter the Dwarfie Run in the wee hours of the morning, while the manticore is still out hunting. My vote is to go the mill, right now."_


----------



## wolfheart (Feb 19, 2005)

Dain can hardly believe his ears as Amalric explains his sorry tale.  His dwarvish sense of honor keeps him from feeling any pity for this coward, and Dain thinks this shell of a man deserves whatever fate the seven gods choose for him.

Dain turns to brother Hengist, since it appears the group is roused and ready for action.  "Brother Hengist, I would that you stay here and keep watch over Amalric the low, put him to work cleaning this church.  No sleep or food should be his reward until this house has been restored to proper order.  And if he moves to flee again, strike him down where you find him."

Dain then approaches Amalric, the fallen priest shrinking away from the dwarf's growing fury.  "Consider yourself fortunate that there are other evils that are more pressing at the moment.  For your sake, You had better hope that I find a means of releasing my rage before I return here."

"Let us go and confront this miller, my blood is up and vengence is in my heart.  He will be made to pay for the lives of those children.  And once we have dealt with the miller, we can approach the dwarfie run and deal with the manticore."  With that Dain hefts his shield and lifts Tor-Angol from its baldric.  He moves towards the door.  "When we have gone, brother Hengist, bar all the doors and windows except for the main entrance.  Allow any villagers in who seek sanctuary, but be wary, gods only know what we might unleash if they have already seen fit to send this manticore."

"Whoever is with me had better come now, I've used up all the words that I have for this.  It is to the mill and a good thumping I go."


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 20, 2005)

Maldordo briefly wonders if this small village is under some curse that drives people mad and if Kregor and Dain are falling under the same spell!

Maldordo shrugs his small feline shoulders and scampers out the door towards the mill.  He knows the way, since he managed to get in once before.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 20, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> OOC: This was the first time Maldordo used his cat-nose on him.





*OUT OF GAME:  True, but I imagine that Maldordo has some imagination.   Heh.    *


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 21, 2005)

After Horsom exchanging final goodbyes with Fellan, he picks up his warbow and an extra quiver of arrows. He watches Maldordo trot off in the general direction of the mill.  _"It looks like Maldordo has dashed off to do a quick reconnaissance first. At least, I hope that's what he's doing!"_ , Horsom says with a grin.

As the group heads for the mill, Horsom discusses strategy. _ "If the situation deteriorates and it comes to combat, I'm good with the axe, but better with the bow. Dain and Kregor, if you are comfortable with handling the frontline while Selanil and I launch arrows, that's fine with me. If things get hairy, though, I'll be in the thick of it with my axe swinging, don't worry." _ Horsom turns to the goblin, who's been strangely silent for the last few hours. _"Friend Glom, what role will you take if fighting breaks out?"_
___________________________________________________________

OOC: I tried PMing Krug, but only being a 'Registered User', I don't have that privilege. Sam, your title is 'Flumph Herder'.. does this mean you're a paying customer and can send Krug a PM? He's visiting the site regularly (according to his 'Last Seen' tag), so I'm curious to know why he isn't posting. RC, has he contacted you?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 21, 2005)

Although the days are growing longer, the first few stars are showing dimly in the sky as you reach the mill, showing through clouds that are massing from the east.  A storm is blowing in from over Lake Elidyr.  No doubt there will be rain before morning.  The heavy clouds make you think about dark wings, and what could be hiding against them.  They hurry your steps.

There is little to grind in the springtime, and the miller seems to have closed the mill by the time you arrive.  Although the millwheel continues to turn lazily in the runoff from the millpond, there is no corresponding sound of grinding stones from within.

The miller lives with his wife, his daughter, and three stout sons in a stone cottage not far from the mill.  You can smell the aroma of bread and sausages coming from the building, and realize that they must be sitting down to their evening meal.


----------



## wolfheart (Feb 21, 2005)

Dain heads for the cottage.  As he nears the door he says to Kregor, "I do not wish to punish this man in front of his children, we might think about removing him to the mill.  If he doesn't come voluntarily, I would like you to help me drag his accursed arse up there.  I somewhat hope it goes in that fashion as we might be able to get in a few blows on the way."

Dain reaches the door and motions for Horsom and Selanil to watch the sides of the cottage, he then gives the door a few solid raps with Tor-Angol.  "Miller, by the Seven Good Gods, I order you to come out and answer for your actions of this past winter,"  Dain booms in his stoutest dwarf voice.  "And don't think a running, we have the cottage surrounded."


----------



## Krug (Feb 22, 2005)

Glom responds to the question about combat. "I will .. have my ways," he says cryptically. 

--

When they arrive at the cottage, the smell makes Glom's stomach growl. He is hungry. "Could we take their meal as well? Glom needs a good square meal."


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 22, 2005)

Maldordo see's no point in crawling inside the mill again, since nobody's there.  He follows along at the outside of the mob as it approachs the miller's cottage.

Smelling the miller's evening meal, Maldordo thinks to himself, "Ah Ha!  It's just like a debauched arch-priest of the squamous old gods to be sitting down to a dinner with his family at a time like this.  He must be an evil cleric of the highest order to not only end winter and summon a demanticore, but also fold up his mill, cottage & family and sneak off in the middle of the night to evade justice!  Given that this _*whole village*_ burned three children to end winter, he must have burned at least two of those sausages to summon this storm to cover his escape.  The fiend!"  Maldordo rolls his eyes and sighs as he clears the snarkiness out of his mind in preparation for reacting to the disaster he fears is about to occur.



			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> You can smell the aroma of bread and _sausages_ coming from the building




OOC: Bratwursts?


----------



## maddmic (Feb 22, 2005)

Kregor looks puzzled at Horsom, but then nods.  _'Exactly what sort of trouble does he think there's going to be?'_

He quietly walks along thinking to himself how this situation would be played out.  When Dain addresses him, he pauses.  *"Yes, it would be best if the family does not see the result of this.*


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 22, 2005)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> Dain reaches the door and motions for Horsom and Selanil to watch the sides of the cottage, he then gives the door a few solid raps with Tor-Angol.  "Miller, by the Seven Good Gods, I order you to come out and answer for your actions of this past winter,"  Dain booms in his stoutest dwarf voice.  "And don't think a running, we have the cottage surrounded."






There are a few moments of stunned silence from within the cottage.  Then you hear the scrape of a chair against the floor, and voices raised within.  After another few moments, the miller throws open the door.  He is a well-built man in his forties, growing somewhat paunchy now with his years.  You see one of his sons standing behind him -- a big, strapping lad -- but the miller sends him back:  "Go and watch over your mother, Bertolf.  I will return, if I can."

Turning toward Dain, the miller gave a shook his head.  "So, that old fool Amalric told all, did he?  Spineless, that one.  I told him it would be better if he kept silent.  So what now?  Did you expect me to run?  I must say, you are in better shape than I expected after fighting a demon, if demon it is.  Or was it merely easier to drag an old man from his table than to do what the whole village knows you came to do?"

A wicked glint comes into his eye.  "Sometimes you must do difficult things to save the ones you love, lad.  I did what needed doing.  _All_ of what needed doing.  Me, and no other.  And I did it knowing I might well be sacrificing myself at the same time, as we now see has come to pass.  Answer for my actions?  Winter is ended.  The village lives.  That is my answer."






			
				Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Raven Crowking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*OUT OF GAME:  How could I resist? *


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 22, 2005)

Watching Dain tear into Amalric, Horsom feels a pang of pity for the dishevelled priest. He doesn't interrupt, though, thinking it best if the church deals with its own.

________________________________________

Horsom nods knowingly at Glom's response, recalling the crispy conies from their journey to Selby.

________________________________________

As the group approaches the cottage, the smell of sausages reminds Horsom that he hasn't eaten supper. He sadly pats his satchel where his dried travel rations are kept. At Dain's direction, he moves towards the side of the cottage, but cringes at the dwarven priest's pounding on the door. So much for quietly arresting the miller to protect his children. He takes a quick peek into a side window (if any, if open) to gauge the family's reaction.

Edit: RC posted while I was writing mine.

Horsom remains at the side of the cottage to make sure no one leaves. He keeps an eye on the back as well. His anger flares at the miller's words. "That's the most ridiculous logic I've ever heard" , he mutters. "What gall! He thinks that the natural cycle of the seasons has been influenced by his actions. Nature, bow before the mighty miller! Cringe, as he bends you to his will!"


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 22, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> He takes a quick peek into a side window (if any, if open) to gauge the family's reaction.[/COLOR]






The family huddles in terror near the hearth, for the most part.  The boy who followed last, Bertolf, stands aside a little bit, watching what is happening by the door.  He looks, by turns, angry and scared.  You can see that one of the miller's other sons has suffered in the tallowbone epidemic -- the boy's left arm is no longer straight.  You cannot see his youngest son.  The mother is rocking her teenaged daughter, and either speaking to her softly to calm her, or perhaps praying.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 22, 2005)

Horsom remains silent and hidden, awaiting the reactions of those at the miller's door.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 22, 2005)

Selanil stood at the opposite side of the cottage from where Horsom stood, wondering what he had gotten himself into.  What he had learned over the last few hours was quite horrifying, tales of secrets and sacrifices.  He looked at the miller as he spoke to Dain with a combination of pity and loathing.  He would have preferred to simply dispense with the manticore without having to have heard the whole sordid tale he had heard since joining these others.

While Dain did the talking, Selanil kept his bow trained on the miller, an arrow nocked and ready.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 22, 2005)

Maldordo circles the cottage quickly looking for an easy way in for his tiny cat form. He considers that a diversion may be needed inside at some point and the call of the sausages is strong.



			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> "Sometimes you must do difficult things to save the ones you love, lad.  I did what needed doing.  _All_ of what needed doing.




Hearing this Maldordo thinks to himself, "Ha! Any of the parents of those children could have stopped him.  Really any three villagers could have stopped him just by opening their mouths.  They're all to blame.  This miller may be superstitious and self-rightous, but he's got the presence of mind to lie in the face of danger to protect his family and people.  Maybe he's got some cat in him."


----------



## Krug (Feb 23, 2005)

Glom nodded. He was eager for a battle to prove himself,but he told himself not quite yet. He scanned the room to see if anything sparked his mind.


----------



## wolfheart (Feb 23, 2005)

"We'll be taken ya to the mill, now,"  said Dain as he motioned for the miller to start moving in that direction.  "There's no need for this to play out in front of the women and children.  And don't go making any sudden moves or you'll be catching an arrow."

Dain was somewhat relieved that the miller did not come out looking for a fight, but the cavalier attitude he displayed about what he had done was chilling.  It always surprised him how people could so quickly grasp onto old myths when hardships arose.  Then again, I amalric had not been so weak, he might have swayed the populace to prayer rather than paganism.

"We are going to have this out, and once we have the full story, then we will take care of your little beastie,"  Dain snorted at the miller as they moved away from the cottage.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 23, 2005)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> "We are going to have this out, and once we have the full story, then we will take care of your little beastie,"  Dain snorted at the miller as they moved away from the cottage.






"_My_ little beastie?"  The miller laughed then, as though the laughter had been surprised out of him.  "I am sure the _thing_ that haunts the night sky calls neither you nor I master. Now, I have confessed my sins, and you are either going to murder me or you are not, but not for all the gold in your deepest dreams, Master Dwarf, am I stepping foot outside until morning.  And I would suggest you get indoors as well.  Stay in the mill tonight -- it is unlocked, and closer than the church -- but get indoors.  I will be here in the morning.  We can talk well enough then."

The miller paused, and folded his arms.  "My youngest lad is in Selby-by-the-Water this night.  I've sent him to fetch a reeve.  Again I say, murder me if you must, but I'll not help you avoid witnesses.  If I must sacrifice myself, I will fetch a heavy weregild yet."


*OUT OF GAME:*

*Reeve: * A bailiff or steward of a manor in the later medieval period.  Alt.  A high officer of local administration appointed by the Anglo-Saxon kings.
*
Weregild:*  In Anglo-Saxon and Germanic law, a price set upon a person's life on the basis of rank and paid as compensation by the family of a slayer to the kindred or lord of a slain person to free the culprit of further punishment or obligation and to prevent a blood feud.


The miller gave a look that was almost...but not quite...a sneer.  "If you have no stomach for murder," he said, "my dinner is on the table.  I would invite you in, but it is not my custom to serve table for brigands and ruffians on the road."


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 23, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> "my dinner is on the table.  I would invite you in, but it is not my custom to serve table for brigands and ruffians on the road."




Maldordo takes offense at this last remark.  He's a self-respecting thief, not some low-life brigand or ruffian.  This will cost the miller his sausages!  Maldordo will try to find a way to sneak into the miller's cottage.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 23, 2005)

Horsom snorts at the miller's last comments; just like a murderer to assume we are murderers as well. He leaves his post at the side of the house and steps up to the man. _"Miller, we aren't here for your life; we're here for answers. We need to know everything you know about this manticore or demon or whatever it is. Your.. deeds.. of this winter might have, intentionally or not, brought this creature to Kell's Reach."_ **  Horsom steps a little closer. _"We've come to ask you if it was intentionally."_

** OOC: Horsom is slightly superstitious - he thinks that maybe an evil spirits may be drawn to an area where evil acts have been committed.

OOC: Judging from his last few comments, the miller doesn't seem to know anything about the manticore. I say we move on to the Dwarfie Run.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 23, 2005)

Kregor had many emotion going on in his head.  He just wanted to reach out and strangle the miller for his complete lack of feeling about what he had done.  He is not sure of the laws of the land and is a bit confused as to what his actions should be.  He listens to the banter back and for witout much expression.  After hearing Horsom though, he glanced at the human with a very puzzled look on his face.  _'Of course I'm here to kill him.  That's the best thing that this child killer can hope for is a quick death.'_


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 23, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> Horsom snorts at the miller's last comments; just like a murderer to assume we are murderers as well. He leaves his post at the side of the house and steps up to the man. _"Miller, we aren't here for your life; we're here for answers. We need to know everything you know about this manticore or demon or whatever it is. Your.. deeds.. of this winter might have, intentionally or not, brought this creature to Kell's Reach."_ **  Horsom steps a little closer. _"We've come to ask you if it was intentionally."_






"Gods save us from priests and fools!" the miller cried.  He didn't notice as the black cat slipped past his legs and into his cottage.  "If the beast were a punishment for my wickedness, the gods are poor marksmen!  It fears to hunt near its lair, for it doesn't want to be discovered.  Though I daresay it knows you are hear by now.  If it were my pet, it wouldn't be cowering off in some dismal hole.  It would be crouched atop my...."

He began to sweep one arm toward the mill, but then his face went pasty white.  The group could see fear wash over him.  They could see him struggle between letting them into his house and just closing the door on them.

Within the cottage, Maldordo leapt lightly onto the chair at the head of the table.  He assumed it to be the miller's chair.  The oldest son still watched the door, and didn't seem to notice as Maldordo quickly grabbed a sausage with his teeth and pulled it onto the chair.

From the direction of the mill came a laugh, like bells ringing within an organ's deepest notes.  "Riddle me this," said a nonhuman voice, from out of the darkness.  "Why did it take _three_ children?  Why were the first two not enough?"




*OUT OF GAME: *  In a world with wizards, faeries, and gods, Horsom is right to be superstitious.


----------



## Krug (Feb 23, 2005)

"What is that voice?" says Glom, looking at the miller for an answer.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 23, 2005)

Horsom steps away from the miller, draws his everburning torch, and stabs it into the ground, lit. He nocks an arrow and calls out:_ "That's a good question. Why don't you step a little closer and we can discuss it."_


----------



## maddmic (Feb 24, 2005)

Kregor swings his head around to the sound of the voice.  His thoughts on the miller seem to disappear as he is now concentrated on what he believes is the true threat.

He steps past Horsom and looks into the darkness.  *"Perhaps we should be discussing your role here.  Why do you terroize this town and the land around it?  If it is because these are your hunting grounds, then be gone and find another field to harvest your sheep from.  If your reasoning is only treachery, then be prepared to meet your death, for I have come to stop you.'*

With that, he unlimbers his bastard sword and stands ready to receive an attack.


OOC:
This is assuming that it's the manticore.  If not, he just made that speach for nothing.  Also, how far are we away from the mill?  Kregor has 60' darkvision, so if there's anything to be seen, he'll let the others know.  He's prepared for this battle, so if it is the manticore, I'd like for him to be able to react to the beast if it looks as though it will engage the party.  Kregor's first action would be Bull's Strength.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 24, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> From the direction of the mill came a laugh, like bells ringing within an organ's deepest notes.  "Riddle me this," said a nonhuman voice, from out of the darkness.  "Why did it take _three_ children?  Why were the first two not enough?"




Upon hearing the strange voice Maldordo sighs and drops the sausage on the chair.  He then hops down and runs over to the open door to peer out between the miller's legs.

After recalling what his mother told him of sorcery and the old ways, Maldordo uses the feline tongue to call out the following into the night:  "Because a passage of import requires three rites of passage, not two.  This foolish miller requested the passage from the death of winter into the birth of spring, thus requiring the three rites of passage in the form of these disgusting sacrifices.  Was this not the old way?"

Maldordo has no idea if manticores, or whatever this is out there, can speak the feline tongue, but since he's limited to his beast languages in this form, he may as well try that.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 24, 2005)

As he caught sight of Glom, the miller's eyes grew wider yet.  "Gods preserve us!  A goblin!" he cried.  He tried to quickly step back and shut the door, but he got tangled up in the cat peering between his legs and lost his balance.  As Maldordo scrambled out of the way, the miller landed on the seat of his pants with a heavy "Whuff!"

The voice from the darkness came again, its laughter all sonorous organ notes and piping bells.  "Be careful how you treat my brother," it said.  As the moon worked free of the clouds, you can now see what the miller saw -- a bulky shadow crouched atop the mill, some 50 yards away down a shallowly sloped hill.  "I can always scent a fellow flesh-eater, and I shall be wroth if you harm him."  The creature chuckled again.  "Not that you care for my anger.  Not yet."


----------



## wolfheart (Feb 24, 2005)

As Dain spins about to face the new threat, he wonders who the manticore is refering to as the flesh-eater, maldordo or the miller.  He raises his shield in defense and looks around to get a strategic sense of the land around the mill.

"That is a question we would like answered, also,"  Dain shouts in the direction of the manticore, "But your coming has taken those questions from my mind at present.  As my large friend has said, if this just be your hunting grounds then begone, but if the actions of this winter brought you hence, then you and I shall have more than words this night."

"Of course, if this is a riddle that you wish answered, than I shall drag the miller out here to give it.  But I shall not let you harm him, the law and the church have claim to his fate."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 24, 2005)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> As Dain spins about to face the new threat, he wonders who the manticore is refering to as the flesh-eater, maldordo or the miller.[/COLOR]



OOC: Or Glom. My money's on Maldordo though.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 25, 2005)

After dodging out from under the miller's deadly falling backside, Maldordo, in a momment of meanness, flicks his tail at the miller in emulation of a manticore as the lout looks about for what tripped him.  Maldordo then dashes outside, only stopping to look around once he's sure he's out from under anyone's hulking feet.

Turning towards the manticore, Maldordo once again calls out in the tongue of cats, "I can smell you all the way down here too.  Since we've both got a good wiff of each other, I hope we can dispense with the traditional sniffing of each other's hindquarters."

OOC: So much for Maldordo sneaking up on the manticore...


----------



## wolfheart (Feb 25, 2005)

Dain gives a quick look at Maldordo as the cat erupts into a string of mewing and hissing.  He grips Tor-Angol a little tighter, hoping the cat is not insulting the manticore and baiting it into launching an attack.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 26, 2005)

As Horsom ponders the words from the darkness, a chill creeps through his veins._ "In olden times, Aulshaka was bribed with the blood of children." _ The warrior was suddenly fearful of what he was dealing with here. Ancient terrors rose up unbidden within him, and his suddenly sweaty fingers regripped themselves around his bow. _"What are you?"_


----------



## Krug (Feb 26, 2005)

The hair on Glom's back starts to prickle, as static seems to flow around them. But the target is too far.. _Wait... wait_, he tells himself.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 27, 2005)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> As Dain spins about to face the new threat, he wonders who the manticore is refering to as the flesh-eater, maldordo or the miller.  He raises his shield in defense and looks around to get a strategic sense of the land around the mill.





The mill is to the north of the cottage.  There is about 50 yards between the cottage and the mill, sloping gently downhill.  The mill is two stories high, placing the creature slightly above eye level.  The mill stands between you and the millpond, which spreads out to the west, your left.  A stream from the west enters the mill pond, providing the water needed to turn the millwheel as it exits on the far side of the mill.

The area between the mill and the cottage is mostly grassy -- the spring grass is still low and green, though the dry stalks from last year show that the area is mown to about knee high in the fall.  Wildflowers and weeds are interspersed with the grass.  There is some cut wood piled up in front of the cottage along the east side of the cottage; a wood shed has been built using the eastern cottage wall as support.  The wood shed is made of felled, rough-cut timbers, whereas the cottage is made of stone and thatch-roofed.




			
				Ulorian said:
			
		

> As Horsom ponders the words from the darkness, a chill creeps through his veins. "In olden times, Aulshaka was bribed with the blood of children."  The warrior was suddenly fearful of what he was dealing with here. Ancient terrors rose up unbidden within him, and his suddenly sweaty fingers regripped themselves around his bow. "What are you?"





"I am your death, come to you on dark-spread wings."  The dark shape laughed again, sonorous and shrill at the same time.  It spread dark, bat-like wings against a deep blue sky, skudded with clouds.  "Flee now, while you yet have a chance, and I _may_ spare you.  I have fed often enough on dwarf in my lifetime.  Or I may not spare you, as I choose."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 27, 2005)

Horsom draws a deep, steadying breath and quickly brings his bow up.  _"Here's my answer, demon."_ , he murmurs.

OOC: 2 arrows (rapid shot)


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 27, 2005)

Since the dice roller, isn't working, I rolled manually: 

initiative: 
11 (+4 dex) = 15

attack rolls:
1) 3 (+ 9 -2 range -2 rapid shot) = 8
2) 12 (+9 -2 range -2 rapid shot) = 17

damage rolls:
1) 4 (+3) = 7
2) 8 (+3) = 11


----------



## maddmic (Feb 28, 2005)

At the loosing of arrows, Kregor begins to cast.  

OOC: Bulls' Strength

IC:
Seeing that the Manticore must fly to get to them, the half-orc relaxes a bit and pulls a spear in order to throw it once the manticore is within range.

OOC:
If he doesn't think that he'll have time to throw the spear, then Kregor will stay put with his bastard sword readied and try to cut the thing down.


----------



## wolfheart (Feb 28, 2005)

Dain moves to his left, towards the mill pond, growling as he goes,  "The only way you'll be tasting dwarf tonight is if ya lick my nuckles when I punch yer snout.  Come down and fight toe to toe ya leather-winged tabby.  Me hammer wants to introduce itself."

After his outburst, Dain casts entropic shield on himself and hopes his taunts will bring the creature in within arms length.

ooc: If the manticore does not take the bait, Dain keeps moving towards the mill pond and strings his bow.  He is hoping to either flank the manticore or allow someone else to flank it.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 28, 2005)

Since Maldordo's only ranged attack in his current form is the hurled catty comment, his options are somewhat limited.  He'll stay alert to dodge any spikes that come his way and work towards getting into a flanking position if the manticore lands for melee combat.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 28, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> Since the dice roller, isn't working, I rolled manually:





At your distance, the mill doesn't provide the creature with any appreciable cover, so the second arrow hits.

The creature snarls in rage.  It retreats across the mill roof, spreading its wings as it goes, then disappears from the far end.  You can hear something splash into the mill pond.

By the time Dain reaches the mill pond, the creature is gone.  However, Dain can see a body caught in the sluice where the mill pond empties.  It is the miller's youngest son, whom he had sent to Selby-by-the-Water to call for a reeve.  While half-eaten, the manticore has ensured that the face is untouched.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 28, 2005)

OOC:
Kregor would not cast the Bull's Strength if allowed recant.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 28, 2005)

As the manticore disappears over the mill, Horsom reaches for another arrow and races around the mill as he nocks it. Seconds after the manticore disappears, he hears a tremendous splash. He turns the corner to see Dain standing near a pond, studying something he has found there. Seeing no sign of the manticore except the telltale ripples on the pond's surface, he runs back to the miller's home.  _"Miller, why would the manticore dive into the pond?  Is there a passage there that leads to its lair? Does it lead inside the mill?"_


----------



## Krug (Feb 28, 2005)

Glom see the damage done and shakes his head. "Nasty, nasty creature!"


----------



## wolfheart (Feb 28, 2005)

Dain keeps on his guard as he pulls the half-eaten body from the mill pond.  upon finding out that it is the miller's son bile grows in the back of his throat.  There seems no end to the tragedy that has befallen this town.

ain explains to the miller that he must be brought to Selby-by-the-water to face judgement, but if he can provide information that would be helpful in destroying the manticore, the church may put in a good word with the bench.  Dain asks the miller if he will come to the church, with more of a hint that if he does not comply he will be dragged there anyway, so that brother Hengist can keep watch over them while the manticore is dealt with.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 28, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> As the manticore disappears over the mill, Horsom reaches for another arrow and races around the mill as he nocks it. Seconds after the manticore disappears, he hears a tremendous splash. He turns the corner to see Dain standing near a pond, studying something he has found there. Seeing no sign of the manticore except the telltale ripples on the pond's surface, he runs back to the miller's home.  _"Miller, why would the manticore dive into the pond?  Is there a passage there that leads to its lair? Does it lead inside the mill?"_





*
OUT OF GAME:  The splash was from the dropped body of the miller's youngest son.*





			
				Wolfheart said:
			
		

> Dain keeps on his guard as he pulls the half-eaten body from the mill pond. upon finding out that it is the miller's son bile grows in the back of his throat. There seems no end to the tragedy that has befallen this town.
> 
> ain explains to the miller that he must be brought to Selby-by-the-water to face judgement, but if he can provide information that would be helpful in destroying the manticore, the church may put in a good word with the bench. Dain asks the miller if he will come to the church, with more of a hint that if he does not comply he will be dragged there anyway, so that brother Hengist can keep watch over them while the manticore is dealt with.






After tripping over Maldordo, the miller lay stunned for a second.  Then his eldest son ran across the room and pulled him to his feet.  They shut the door against the creature out there, even as Horsom was drawing back the string for his second shot, and put the bar to.

When he heard the news of his youngest son, though, he opened the door again.  "O' Wybald!  My child!" he cried.  He threw himself upon the body, weeping loudly.  The rest of the family crept to the door.  The miller's wife glanced at the adventurers and, seeing no further menace, put a hand upon his shoulder.  The miller covered her hand with one of his own.  "I will avenge thee," he said through tears and clenched teeth.  "I will see thee avenged!"

Dain asked the miller if he would come to the church, with more of a hint that if he did not comply he would be dragged there anyway, so that brother Hengist could keep watch over him while the manticore was dealt with.

"We will bring my boy to the church," the miller replied.  "So that he might be buried properly.  Then I will hunt that creature to its end, or my own, and death to any that try to stop me."





			
				maddmic said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Kregor would not cast the Bull's Strength if allowed recant.






*OUT OF GAME:  Sorry, but when Kregor cast the spell he (reasonably) expected to need it.  *


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 28, 2005)

Maldordo is surprised that the manticore fled from our challenge.  Perhaps the manticore's reputation for ferrocity and malice is exagerated and it's nothing more than a mandy-core. Or maybe even a nancy-core. Most likely the manticore has taken to the air to attack again from surprise and a better position.

Maldordo keeps his attention to the sky looking for anything remotely manticorish.  If he sees anything threatening, he'll start caterwauling to get attention.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 1, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> *
> OUT OF GAME:  The splash was from the dropped body of the miller's youngest son.* OOC: I'll retract my last statement then.
> 
> __________________________________________________
> ...


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 1, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> Raven Crowking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maddmic (Mar 1, 2005)

> *OUT OF GAME:  Sorry, but when Kregor cast the spell he (reasonably) expected to need it.  *




OOC:
NP.  I agree with that decision, I just didn't know the timeline.  We're 3.0 though, right?  If so, then I guess the spell has a duration of 1 hour/lvl. Therefore, his strength is now a 24 (+7). 

IC:
Kregor rushes with the others to find the body of the boy.  He listens to the others talk in the next few seconds.



> "I have to bury my boy," the miller said. "Bernd," he calls to the second son. "Fetch my bow and Bertolf's. You will have to stay with Amalie and your mother." As the boy went to do his father's bidding, the miller turned to Horsom. "Had you not come to Kell's Reach, my Wybald would be safe at home. We need to deal with this creature first, but I will not forget it."




Kregor had finally had enough of the Miller's ramblings.  He moved towards the man and grabbed him by the throat with only enough pressure to get the point across.  *"Your boy is dead because of that beast, not because we're here.  You would be better served to bury and grieve for the dead once this menace has been dealt with.  Otherwise you risk more of your family paying for your mistakes.  I suggest you tell Horsom what he wishes to know and then go hide with the women while we do our work."*

He then release the waste of flesh and turns to the others.  *"I care not what he says.  If you all think it valuable to our cause, then listen if he speaks.  I for one, am ready to find this beasts lair, before it kills again."*


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 1, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> OOC:
> NP.  I agree with that decision, I just didn't know the timeline.  We're 3.0 though, right?  If so, then I guess the spell has a duration of 1 hour/lvl. Therefore, his strength is now a 24 (+7).






*OUT OF GAME:  Correct.*





> He then release the waste of flesh and turns to the others.  *"I care not what he says.  If you all think it valuable to our cause, then listen if he speaks.  I for one, am ready to find this beasts lair, before it kills again."*






The miller's wife and son both took a step back as Kregor grabbed the miller.  Released, the miller looked up with murder in his eyes.

"Idiots," he said, only half-risen.  "When you see a rabbit, do you ask your companions to confirm it for you, or do you go about the business of making stew?  What is it that you expect me to know?"


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 2, 2005)

Horsom lays a hand on Kregor's arm. "Well-spoken, Kregor, but he's not worth the aggravation. The church will deal with him." The axeman fixes the miller with a cold eye. "Do what you will. I grieve for your loss, but I grieve more for all who have died because of the evil you have wrought this winter."

Horsom stalks out into the yard and collects his everburning torch. "The Dwarfie Run?", he calls out to his companions. "It's too dark for the horses, so we'll have to head out on foot."


----------



## maddmic (Mar 2, 2005)

*"I thought we'd never decide on a point of action."*  Kregor looks one last time at the miller with disgust.  _'Perhaps your fate would be better if you came with us to the manticore.  It would be far less painful than dealing with your loss or with me._

He then turns and begins to move in the same direction as Horsom.


OOC: 
How fast can we move to get to the Dwarfie Run w/o being fatigued when we get there?  Is a 2x move or 3x move sufficient?

I'm trying to save my ill-cast spell.  lol


----------



## wolfheart (Mar 3, 2005)

"You're right, Kregor, the time for talk is over.  Let's be to the Dwarfie Run and send this beastie back to the pit."   Dain makes off towards the Dwarfie Run, following Horsom and Kregor.  "When this is done we will deal with you, miller.  I almost felt pity for you until you started spouting that nonsense about yer boys death being our fault.  Ye can go pound sand for all I care."

Dain hustled to keep up with his companions and took a few practice swings with Tor-Angol.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 3, 2005)

OOC:  Sorry for not posting the last few days, got caught up with real-life stuff.

IC:
Selanil hangs the bow back over his shoulder and replaces the arrow in his quiver.  Gripping the spear given him by Maeve, he follows the others to the Dwarfie Run, keeping to whatever pace keeps the group together.  He wonders if he is supposed to use the spear against the manticore and bloody the favor tied to the end of it.  He wonders if that is expected.  As they travel, he scans left and right, looking for any trouble and not wanting to be surprised by anything.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 3, 2005)

OOC: On the way to the Dwarfie Run, I want to stop by my horse and grab an extra quiver of arrows.


----------



## wolfheart (Mar 10, 2005)

As the companions make their way to the Dwarfie Run, Dain strings his bow and secures his shield across his back.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 13, 2005)

*The Dwarfie Run*

The Dwarfie Run had been a half-hour's ride east and south of the church....approximately three miles.  In daylight, at a hustle, the group could do this in an hour.  However, the group must also go to the church first, and is traveling under conditions of poor visibility.  It the group wants to stay together, it will be between two and three hours before they reach the Dwarfie Run.  Include the time for the exchanges at the mill, and Kregor's spell will be reaching its limit shortly after you arrive.

The Dwarfie Run is located under a treeless hill, which even in the darkness is obviously both ancient and man-made.  The creation of earthworks was not an uncommon practice among the Esk, long ago, and they raised mounds over stone passages to bury their kings and chieftians.  They also built underground labyrinths for religious purposes.

The Dwarfie Run cuts into the hill from the eastern side.  There is a bit of scrub and loose stone on the approach, providing some cover.  You can smell the rancid odor of rotting meat coming from the hillside.  The entranceway itself is only about four and a half feet tall and perhaps six feet wide, formed of two upright stones and a stone lintel.  Another upright stone stands perhaps ten feet in front of this, blocking clear view of the entrance.  The creature you saw would be able to fit through the entrance, but it would have to keep its wings folded and, perhaps, crouch down a little.  Surely, it could not charge in such a confined area.


----------



## wolfheart (Mar 13, 2005)

As the companions approach the Dwarfie Run, Dain slinks to the side of the path and begins to move toward the entrance, moving from one piece of cover to the next.  He has an arrow nocked and is using his darkvision to try and see if there is anything lurking just inside the enterance.


----------



## Krug (Mar 13, 2005)

"I can create a sound to see if that'll stir it," says Glom, waiting for the others to give him the go-ahead.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 13, 2005)

Horsom considers Gloms suggestion. "The downside of that idea is that it will be alerted to our presence. If it comes out of its den, it will be harder to fight when it takes wing. Although it will be harder to fight in its burrow if the entire structure is the same height as its entrance. Why don't Glom and Dain scout out the entrance first to see if there is room to fight inside the barrow?" Maldordo the cat growls at the warrior. "And Maldordo, of course" , Horsom adds hastily.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Mar 14, 2005)

Maldordo, expecting the nancy-core to launch a surprise attack, keeps his attention to the surrounding area and the skies.  If he sees anything threatening, he'll start caterwauling.



			
				Ulorian said:
			
		

> Maldordo the cat growls at the warrior.




OOC: Nah, that's not Maldordo's style.  There's not going to be so much as a peep out of Maldordo unless there's trouble or somebody steps on him.  Besides, his attention is on the suroundings rather than this entrance.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 14, 2005)

Expecting an attack, Dain nocked an arrow and went of the side of the path, trying to see around the standing stone and into the entrance of the Dwarfie Run.  The small, doorstep-like space is littered with small rocks and a scattering of bones -- the rib bones of sheep and goats, perhaps.  At this distance it is difficult to tell.  There are not many, though.  Some still have small bits of meat clinging to them.  No doubt in the morning warmth, this place will be rife with flies.


----------



## Krug (Mar 14, 2005)

Glom approaches the entrance warily, but at a fair distance behind Dain. _Well at least he'll get eaten first..._


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 15, 2005)

OOC: Nah, that's not Maldordo's style.  There's not going to be so much as a peep out of Maldordo unless there's trouble or somebody steps on him.  Besides, his attention is on the suroundings rather than this entrance.[/QUOTE]Horsom looks down to notice that Maldordo's growl was due to him standing on his tail. "Sorry about that" , he mumbles.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 15, 2005)

Kregor is visibly upset.  _'Why all the sneaking?  It knows we're here.  It knows we'll try to sneak up on it.  It's probably watching us right now.'_  He then begins to scan the area around where they are.  Looking up into the night sky trying to discern any movement.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 15, 2005)

OOC: Check RC's last post: Kregor, you're looking up into the morning sky, not the night sky. Just mentioning this in case it affects anyone's tactics.

------------------------------------------------

"Kregor, if it knows we're coming, it will probably have laid a trap for us. Just trying to find the trap before it finds us, is all." Horsom follows Glom and Dain towards the entrance of the barrow. As he moves forward, he arms his axe and shield, 'holstering' his bow.

------------------------------------------------

OOC: Horsom will stop once he reaches the plinth in front of the entrance (where Dain is standing). He'll examine the stone marker as well as the entrance.

Spot: +2
Search: +1


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 15, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> OOC: Check RC's last post: Kregor, you're looking up into the morning sky, not the night sky. Just mentioning this in case it affects anyone's tactics.





*OOG:  No, read the post again.  In the morning, the area will be rife with flies.  It is not morning yet.*


RC


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 15, 2005)

OOC: Sorry, skimmed it too quickly.

---------------------------------------
Horsom checks his pack to make sure his everburning torch is handy.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 15, 2005)

The entrance is about four and a half feet tall and perhaps six feet wide, formed of two upright stones and a stone lintel.  Closer, the odor of rotting meat is stronger.  The bones around the front doorstep area seem to be mostly those of animals, but there are a few which could be the long bones of human arms and legs.  The passage cuts from the eastern side of the hill, westward and down.  Looking down, you can see that there is a space perhaps forty feet in.

The plinth is made of stone, largely unworked, but spiral patterns were once carved into it.  These patterns are almost all worn away now.

You can hear crickets and spring frogs, and the water turning the mill wheel in the distance.


----------



## wolfheart (Mar 15, 2005)

Seeing that there is no manticore crouched in the entrance, Dain looks up to the open sky.  He suddenly feels very vulnerable and his first instinct is to make for the shelter of the passage.  He composes himself and turns back to the others saying,  "The pasage goes for some forty feet before opening into a larger space.  My bet is that our beastie is in there waiting for us."

With that, Dain removes tha shield from his back and  grabs Tor-Angol.  "I'm going in, follow as you will.  Those near the rear might do well to keep a ranged weapon handy, in case we get bottlenecked in the tunnel."  Then dain raises his shield and cautiously moves to the entrance of the tunnel.  "What ever ya do, though, aim high."  he says over his shoulder as he passes under the lintel.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 15, 2005)

The stench within is strong enough to gag Dain, but it swiftly becomes clear that the creature is not here.  After forty feet, there is a larger space some 30 feet in diameter, where the ancient Esk once interred their dead.  Now it is a charnel house, with the bodies of sheep, goats, and men strewn about in an untidy mess.  Rats scatter as Dain approaches.


----------



## Krug (Mar 15, 2005)

Glom skitters behind Dain, eager to see what's inside. He covers his mouth upon seeing the carnage. "Oh my, oh my. Nasty. Nasty," he says.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 15, 2005)

Watching as first Dain and then Glom enter the passage, Selanil stays outside and keeps his eyes on the night sky.  He is reluctant to leave their backs unguarded.  To those still outside he says, "I will go in last and cover our entrance, make sure nothing approaches from our rear without our knowing about it."  He keeps a firm hold on his spear, leaving his bow slung across his back for the time being.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 16, 2005)

"That's wise", Horsom tells Selanil. He makes his way into the barrow, the stench of decay and old earth filling his nostrils. After bashing his head against the roof of the tunnel for the third time, he calls out softly to Dain and Glom: "I'm lighting my torch." He does so, and proceeds into the widening, torch in one hand, axe in the other.

-------------------------------------

OOC: Are these Esk any relation to the Parthelonians? If so, I'd like to make a knowledge check to see if anything interesting comes up.

Search: +1
Listen: +1
Spot: +2
Knowledge (Parthelonians): +3


----------



## Samuel Leming (Mar 16, 2005)

Maldordo briefly considers going into the Dwarfie Run to look around and perhaps see if any of the rats are intelligent enough to communicate.  He dismisses the thought quickly since one pair of eyes outside on gaurd isn't enough.

Maldordo does his best to keep hidden and still keep a look out for the manticore if it tries to attack from surprise.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 16, 2005)

Eager for the prospective hunt, Kregor rushes forward to the entrance.  He peers inside in a hushed voice calls out.  *"What do you see Dain?"*  He then looks around hoping that their quarry is indeed inside and not stalking them.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 16, 2005)

The Esk were a race that occupied this area prior to the Parthelonians.  Their most direct descendents today are the Lakashi, though most human Lakelanders have at least some Esk ancestry.  The carved spirals are a common Esk symbol, and probably relate to their religious interest in labyrinths.

An owl hoots softly as Horsom lights his torch.  The human bones within the barrow seem to be those of peasants and shepherds, based upon the scraps of cloth that cling to them.  As Horsom's light reaches the barrow chamber, you can see the light reflect of an infant's skull.

Somewhere, far off to the north, a thin scream cuts the air -- those still outside the Dwarfie Run can barely hear it (Listen DC 15) -- and then is silenced.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 16, 2005)

Torch held aloft, Horsom takes in the horrors that the flickering shadows do little to mask. "When the beast is dead, we should return and cleanse this holy ground." He steps carefully around the bones of a child. He thinks of Long Archer's dead and can't help but wonder if these bones are all that is left of Lasha Beldren, a shepherd's daughter gone missing a few days before Fellan assembled the posse. "The dead resting here deserve better than to have their remains serve as a nest to that creature."

--------------------------------------
OOC: Horsom looks around for anything of interest: anything lying in the refuse, other passages, etc.


----------



## wolfheart (Mar 17, 2005)

Dain responds to Kregor's question, "The cursed beastie ain't here.  But, he's made quite a mess of this barrow."
Dain will search the barrow for anything of value or anything that seems interesting or out of place.  

Hearing Horsom's comments, Dain replies.  "I've half a mind to set your torch to the place right now.  It is obvious that our quarry is not here, we should make haste back to the village, I fear we may have made a misstep by coming out here."


----------



## maddmic (Mar 17, 2005)

Kregor enters into the lair after hearing the scream.  He looks at Dain and shakes his head.  *"I don't know Dain.  I fear we're too late for that action now.  I heard a scream while outside.  I think that our actions must be desicively determined at this instant.  I do not know if the manticore believes we are intelligent enough to know the location of its lair.  So it is possible that it will return.  Or we could go off into the night and try to hunt it down while it continues to elude us, probably until the breaking of dawn.  I for one believe that we need to wait and lay a trap for the beast.  It is probably on it's way back as we speak if this is where it eats it's prey."*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 17, 2005)

"Kregor, what direction did the scream come from? How far away did it sound?"

-----------------------------------------------
OOC:

Let me save you the legwork: Kell's Reach is 3 miles north-west of here. 

I'm putting in two conversation options: one for the scream coming from the village (can a scream carry 3 miles?) and a second for a scream originating closer to the barrow.

-----------------------------------------------

A)

Horsom's eyes widen. "I wonder if the manticore doubled back to the village while we ran a fool's errand to this barrow? Kregor's right though: if we leave now and head back to the village, the thing may have left by then. In fact, that would be its wisest course of action. We have to assume that the beast returns here and set a trap for it. The only problem is that it would be a fool not to know that its lair is where we have come. What I'm hoping is that there is something in this barrow that ties the manticore to it and compels the beast to return."

B)

Horsom's eyes widen. "The miller and his son have made good on their promise to hunt the manticore, I fear. It must have run across them as it headed back to its lair. Some of us should lie in wait here while the others hide outside and attack from behind after it's entered the Run."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 17, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> I'm putting in two conversation options: one for the scream coming from the village (can a scream carry 3 miles?) and a second for a scream originating closer to the barrow.





*OOC:  Indeed, a scream can carry much farther than three miles.  When I was in the U.S. Army, I was surprised to learn that a lighter and normal conversation can be seen/heard if there is no obstruction or additional background noise for a good four miles (across water, anyway).  You can't make out all that is being said, but you certainly can hear that people are talking.


More later.

RC*


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 18, 2005)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> Dain will search the barrow for anything of value or anything that seems interesting or out of place.






After a cursory examination, Dain is able to tell that whatever ancient grave goods might have been here have either been looted long ago, or lie hidden.  It is easy to find things that shepherds or farmers once wore, although these are seldom in good condition.  What pouches he finds contain food that was never eaten, small mementos that seem valueless from a practical standpoint, little charms and wards that obviously did their owners no good, and the occasional copper coin.  

How long does Dain search?





			
				Ulorian said:
			
		

> "Kregor, what direction did the scream come from? How far away did it sound?"






As Ulorian notes, Kell's Reach is 3 miles northwest of the Dwarfie Run.  That seems a likely location, though it is difficult to be certain.


RC


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 18, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> --------------------------------------
> OOC: Horsom looks around for anything of interest: anything lying in the refuse, other passages, etc.




OOC:
RC, don't forget that Horsom is searching also. As to search time, I don't imagine much searching would go on after Kregor reports the scream. Five minutes? Ten, maybe?

more OOC: I fish quite a bit, so I know all about how far sound travels over water! It's pretty amazing.. you can clearly make out quiet conversations taking place in another canoe hundreds of metres away.


----------



## wolfheart (Mar 19, 2005)

Dain does just a cursory search.  He is looking for the obvious, and halts his search when Kregor comes in.

Dain replies to Kregor,  "I like your idea of waiting in ambush for the beast.  It will return to it's lair soon enough.  Let's get out and find some cover before the beast returns.  And when it does, we will descend on it like a pack of wolves."

Dain quickly moves back toward the entrance, a wild fire in his eyes.  As he goes he mumbles to himself about lines of fire, positioning, cover, and hit and run tactics.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 19, 2005)

When Kregor disappears inside the passage to inform the others of the scream, Selanil waits outside, listening for any further screams or other sounds that are out of the ordinary.  He continues to wait outside until someone reappears to tell him what the plan is.


----------



## wolfheart (Mar 20, 2005)

When Dain exits the barrow, he looks about at the lay of the land. 

 "Friend Selanil, we need to prepare an ambush for the manticore.  We must set ourselves so we can attack from different sides and take cover while the beast answers.  Or we must use someone as bait to lure the beast in while the others rain down death upon it unawares.  You look as though you,ve seen a hunt or two, what suggestions might you have."

Dain motions for Selanil to walk with him as he explores the immediate area around the barrow, looking for some advantage that the terrain might provide.

"Glom, come with us.  Your abilities are best put to use from a distance.  We will find you a nice little nest to fire from."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 20, 2005)

OOC: What are the light conditions right now? Is it moderate darkness (10% miss chance) or total darkness (50% miss chance)? Are there any other rules about fighting in poor lighting conditions that I should know about?

-------------------------------------

Horsom leaves Glom and Kregor and crouch-steps his way out of the tomb. He hears Dain and Selanil discussing strategy and tells them that he has some skill in remaining hidden and that he will find some bushes in which he can create a "sniper's perch".

"I admit I'm a little worried though: what if the manticore isn't coming back to its lair? What if it is rampaging through Kell's Reach and we're sitting here waiting for it like a pack of idiots?" Horsom sighs heavily and squints into the darkness in the direction of the village, as if hoping to glimpse something that would substantiate the group's decision. "There's nothing to be done for it, I suppose. There's no way we could get to Kell's Reach in time to stop the manticore. We'll have to hope that it returns to its lair."

--------------------------------------

OOC: Horsom scouts around for a suitable hiding spot and digs in.


----------



## Krug (Mar 21, 2005)

"Yes, it's best we wait here," says Glom. "Perhaps we could prepare more traps? These manticores are sly beasts. Hopefully it picked up some wounds in its hunt."


----------



## maddmic (Mar 21, 2005)

Kregor turns and heads back outside with the other.  He then nods to Glom.  *"I know it picked up a wound from an arrow.  You are correct that this beast seems to be very intelligent.  I will stay in the lair.  What I will do to mask my scent will probably turn some of your stomachs, but it will enable me to pounce on it when it least expects it.  I suggest that you all form up some where close though.  If it wants to, there's a good chance that you'll have to fight it one at a time if you have to enter through the short opening.  That would not bode well for any of us."*


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 21, 2005)

Even with a cursory search, Dain notes that there are two side-chambers in the barrow, north and south, which have been sealed with great stones.  They would take some effort to move, but there might be something behind them untouched by either tomb robbers or manticore.  Horom searches a bit longer than Dain.  It is sad work, for these folk were not wealthy.  What oddments he finds would buy a tankard of ale at most.

The light is fit for owls and cats, as it is said, while you search for your positions.  Once you find your spots, you hunker down to wait.  Luckily, staying awake is not very difficult, for it is cold.  Indeed, as dawn approaches it grows very cold indeed.  While springtime, it has not been truly warm at night yet, and the earth still feels the winter in its bones.  It grows dewy, and those waiting outside become damp.

There is still no sign of the manticore.

Shortly after the light begins growing, you hear the old churchbell ringing.  The night has passed.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Mar 21, 2005)

Enough time having passed, Maldordo once again assumes his human form.

Addressing the group outside the tomb, Maldordo asks, "Does anyone here see any reason why the mandy-core would return here now that he knows he's being hunted?  Well, other than to hunt us in return.  Since this beast can both fly and travel faster than we can, I believe we need to think of some way to lure it into a trap. "


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 21, 2005)

Horsom shivers uncontrollably as the sun pales the eastern sky, wistfully recalling the fur-lined cloak he had given Tattercoats. He stood and stretched his cold-stiffened muscles, then pushed his way out of the corberry bush he had been hiding beneath. Breathing in the smell of that sap all night ensured that Horsom would never eat corberry jam again. Thinking of Tattercoats made him remember the three acorns the fey had given him. He wondered, not for the first time, what the gift meant.

He wandered down the hill towards the spot Selanil had chosen to spend the night. "We should return to the village to see if the manticore returned there. If it returned there last night, we might be able to find clues as to where it's lairing now."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 21, 2005)

To Maldordo's suggestion, Horsom replies: "That's wise, but without knowledge of its hunting patterns, laying a trap will prove difficult. How do you propose that we bait our trap?" To the others he says: "Unless anyone can think of a reason not to head for the village, I say we go there right now. I think we all suspect that the manticore made an appearance there last night, so at the very least we can get some clue to help us in our hunt. Besides, any victims might need our help."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 21, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> To Maldordo's suggestion, Horsom replies: "That's wise, but without knowledge of its hunting patterns, laying a trap will prove difficult. How do you propose that we bait our trap?" To the others he says: "Unless anyone can think of a reason not to head for the village, I say we go there right now. I think we all suspect that the manticore made an appearance there last night, so at the very least we can get some clue to help us in our hunt. Besides, any victims might need our help."




Selanil nods.  "Agreed.  Let us investigate the happenings in the village.  I am a fair tracker.  If we can find out what the beast did in or around the village last night, I may be able to find its trail.  If the beast can be tracked and we can find it, we should still be able to lay an ambush for it if we can keep surprise on our side."


----------



## Samuel Leming (Mar 22, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> "Unless anyone can think of a reason not to head for the village, I say we go there right now."




Maldordo grins and replies, "Think of a reason not to go back to the village?  Ok, I'll try."  He closes his eyes and twists his face in an expression of strain as if he's trying to move a large stone or, perhaps, trying to pass one.  Opening his eyes and grinning, Maldordo states, "Nope, I can't think of a single reason to stay here any longer."



			
				Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Selanil nods.  "Agreed.  Let us investigate the happenings in the village."




Maldordo exclaimes, "Good!  Let's go back to Kell's Reach then.  Somebody may want to go get Kregor before he does something..."  Maldordo squinches up his nose, "smelly."


----------



## Krug (Mar 22, 2005)

Glom gets up from the rock, yawning. "Perhaps a trap or ambush of some sort..."


----------



## maddmic (Mar 22, 2005)

Kregor had figured that the best way to mask his smell, should the manticore return, was to smear some of the bodily remains of the animals in the den.  While waiting for the beast to return, he began to pray for the lost souls in the cavern.  It was very important to him that all of the dead be sent on their way to their judgement without any further delay.  

As the dawn approached, it was quite apparent that the beast was not returning this night.  Kregor began to pray again.  He prayed to Gragnor for his spells, as well as for guidence on the coming day so that he could hunt down this menace and deliver the people from their demon.

Once finished with his prayers, the sun had broke.  He began to stir in the cavern and moved to the entrance of the cave.  Emerging from the small entrance, he stretched his arms and legs to gain full movement.  He quietly thought to himself.  _'That was about as unplesant as some of my orcish kin's refuse piles from their encampments.'_  He begins to look around for the others and quietly approaches them.  He stops short of them by about 20 feet as not to terrorize their nostrils.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 22, 2005)

Horsom blanched visibly as Kregor approached. "Herne's horny head..", he blasphemed. He quickly circled upwind of the befouled half-orc as he gagged out the details of the plan to head back to Kell's Reach.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 22, 2005)

You are tired from spending the night waiting for the manticore, but at least your cramping has abated by the time you near the church.  It was a long, cold night trying to stay both still and alert.

You can see that a service has ended recently.  Despite what had occurred before, it is clear that either Amalric still has some sway in this community, or that fear has brought them back to his sermons.  Most of the villagers seem to have attended.  The church itself seems cleaner somehow.

As the villagers mill about the church lawn, you can see the miller approaching them.  He stops just outside the church grounds.  Although you are still some distance away, you can hear his voice clearly.

"Last night, I buried my youngest son," he says, "but not in this hallowed ground."  There is some murmering among the villagers; clearly, they have heard this news in the morning sermon.  "Many of you knew my Wybald.  He was a good boy.  He did what was needed when winter threatened to bury us all.  As we all did."  He pauses to let that sink in.  "_As did we all_," he repeats.  "We undertook those sacrifices togehter.  We undertook those _risks_ together.  We risked the loss of life, of our dearest blood...And now these strangers come, stirring up evil against us, and they will have us say that we did these things for _nothing_.  For _*nothing*_!"

The crowd murmers and fidgets.

"I will not have it," the miller says.  "_I will not have it_.  There needed to be no more death here.  My boy need not have died.  Kell's Reach has already paid our share of sorrow, and more."

You are still some distance away, but you could shout and be heard, if you wished to.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Mar 23, 2005)

Upon hearing the miller's pontificating, Maldordo turns to address the party.  "My fellows, I believe that I can difuse this potential mob.  Stay back and keep me covered and I'll go in and smooth this over.  Maybe I'll even be able to turn this to our favor," Maldordo says with a wink.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 23, 2005)

Horsom eyes the angry mob as Maldordo sketches out his plan. "Your version of crowd control is more suitable to this situation than the sort I normally practise", Horsom mutters, cracking his knuckles. "Good luck to you. While you're soothing savage breasts, maybe I'll go speak with Amalric and Hengist to find out what transpired here last night. Anyone care to join me?"


----------



## maddmic (Mar 23, 2005)

Kregor eyes the miller with contempt.  *"That fool must be silenced.  His rhetoric is doing nothing but making these people blind to their problems.  If they don't listen to you Maldordo, I can silence him."*


----------



## Samuel Leming (Mar 23, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> "While you're soothing savage breasts, maybe I'll go speak with Amalric and Hengist to find out what transpired here last night. Anyone care to join me?"




"That sounds good, but these townsfolk are right in front of the church with the miller facing it.  If he sees any of you go in to visit Amalric, an angry shout and a pointing finger would pull the mob's attention off of me and perhaps start the confrontation we're trying to avoid.  I'm all for you gathering information though.  Is there anyway you can do it without being seen?"


----------



## Samuel Leming (Mar 23, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> *"If they don't listen to you Maldordo, I can silence him."*




"It's not going to come to that.  I don't know if these townsfolk would cower in fear or defend themselves if the miller is attacked.  I don't think we'll need to find out."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 23, 2005)

"There was a window leading into Amalric's chamber at ground floor level. I'll go in that way."


----------



## maddmic (Mar 23, 2005)

Kregor looks at Maldordo.  *"I did not say that I would kill him.  Although, that would remedy the situation.  While my methods seem to be a bit cold hearted at times, I try my best to ensure the masses are protected.  My convictions would not allow me to leave this village to it's demise, but I must tell you, I believe that perhaps we would be better served saving a village that is worthy of saving.  Now, go do your trade and speak swiftly small one.  I would rather not be put in a situation in which I might be forced to make a choice that I would regret.*


----------



## Samuel Leming (Mar 23, 2005)

As Maldordo approaches the miller and the townsfolk in front of the church he replaces his usual nonchalant saunter with a confident stride.  Confident & non-threatening are the effects he’s trying to achieve.  At least as non-threatening as a man armed with bow & rapier can be.

Maldordo walks up to about 10 feet away from the miller and positions himself so he can speak towards either the miller or the crowd as needed and hopefully draw everyone's attention away from the church.  He begins by addressing the townsfolk, "The miller is right in saying that there’s been too much death.  The source of your most recent tragedy was the manticore that lairs not even three miles from Kell’s Reach.  Not even three miles away!  This time the beast took Wybald, the miller’s son, the next victim could be any of us.  Enough death, but the tragedy doesn’t end until the manticore has been vanquished!  My fellows and I are here to do just that… to defeat the manticore.  The tragic events of this past winter are behind us, the task of ridding the land of a marauding beast lies ahead.  With the information some of you may possess and our magic & skill at arms, this manticore will be made to pay for its evil deeds!  Then… then you and your children will be safe, and this too will be behind us."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 23, 2005)

*OOG:  Wait until I have a chance to reply tonight!


RC*


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 24, 2005)

"I will not have it," the miller said. "I will not have it. There needed to be no more death here. My boy need not have died. Kell's Reach has already paid our share of sorrow, and more."

Maldordo waited a few minutes while Horsom left.  He didn't want to draw attention to the man as he attempted to circle around the church.  When he judged Horsom to be a fair enough distance away, Maldordo strode toward the miller and the townsfolk.  His usual nonchalant saunter became a confident stride.  _Just look confident and non-threatening_, he thought.  _At least as non-threatening as a man armed with bow and rapier can be._

"I have not been a religious man," the miller continued.  "Perhaps I have not been a good man.  But last night, I prayed as I have never prayed before.  I asked that our sacrifices not be in vain.  And I tell you, those prayers have been _answered_.  I know now what must be done!"

"Answered, perhaps," said Amalric, "but not by the Seven."  He stood with Brother Hengist and the two other lay brethren sent to look after the group's horses.  For the first time since the party arrived in Kell's Reach, he looked confident and at peace.  "Come into the Church if I am wrong, and we will discuss it.  You will not have that our sacrifices have been in vain.  Well, I will not have any more sacrifices."

There was a general murmering among the crowd.  Some, obviously, truly believed that the miller had saved them from the horrible winter, or were used to following his direction.  Others seemed to side more with Amalric -- his sermon must have impressed them, after their previous experiences with the once-broken man.  It was clear enough that many feared the miller, at least a little.

"Come into the Church," Amalric said again.  "Come, or be declared excommunicate."

_So much for Horsom getting a quiet word with the priest_, Maldordo thought.  _I imagine he is breaking into an empty room, even now._

When Maldordo was about ten feet from the crowd, he addressed the villagers.  "The miller is right in saying that there’s been too much death," he said.  "The source of your most recent tragedy was the manticore that lairs not even three miles from Kell’s Reach.  Not even three miles away!"

He paused to give that a moment to sink in.

"This time the beast took Wybald, the miller’s son.  The next victim could be any of us.  Enough death, but the tragedy doesn’t end until the manticore has been vanquished!  My fellows and I are here to do just that… to defeat the manticore.  The tragic events of this past winter are behind us, the task of ridding the land of a marauding beast lies ahead.  With the information some of you may possess, and our magic and skill at arms, this manticore will be made to pay for its evil deeds!  Then…then you and your children will be safe, and this too will be behind us."

"_Behind us_," the miller sneered, his face red with anger.  "What has happened here will never be behind us.  It will always color who we are, and what we have done."  He paused, visibly trying to compose himself.  "Yet I promise this:  the manticore will be dead before another sun rises, or I will be.  Those who are my true friends -- or the true friends of this village -- will come to the mill at noon.  What I will ask of you there may be dangerous, but it will succeed."

The miller looked at Amalric.  "As for _you_," he said.  "You denied my son burial.  Excommunicate me if you will, and may a plauge fall upon you!  I renounce you and your church.  And, if they stand behind you still, I renounce your Gods as well!"


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 24, 2005)

Horsom strode into the empty nave, already having inspected the rest of the church. He looked around angrily. "Craponastick" , he muttered, as he turned back towards Amalric's room and the unlatched window, intent on rejoining his companions as quickly as possible.


----------



## Krug (Mar 24, 2005)

Glom shakes his head at the tragedy, and tears start to flow down his cheeks. "The evil must be stopped! It must!"


----------



## wolfheart (Mar 25, 2005)

Dain listened to the exchange, trying to stay on the sidelines, trying to let this drama play out without interference.  But then the fool miller had to go and renounce the Seven, renounce the Seven!!  Dain's blood had reached the boiling point and his dwarvish heritage took control of him.

"Blasphemer! You are forsaken and all you touch is cursed!"    Dain bellowed as he charged the miller, fists bared and hoping to land a blow to the millers throat (if he can reach it).


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 25, 2005)

Selanil pulls his bow, nocks an arrow and covers Dain's back.  He is content to let Dain pummel the miller.  He makes sure no one moves against his companion while his attention is focused on the miller.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 25, 2005)

OOC:

RC, I'll let you decide at what point Horsom can rejoin the group.

This campaign has everything.. talking cats, gore-covered orcs, and now boxing dwarves! Excellent!


----------



## Samuel Leming (Mar 25, 2005)

Once the situation gets out of control, Maldordo will step out of the way and walks over to join Amalric.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 26, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> RC, I'll let you decide at what point Horsom can rejoin the group.
> 
> This campaign has everything.. talking cats, gore-covered orcs, and now boxing dwarves! Excellent!




*
OOG:  Ulorian, thank you for your comments.  We aim to please.*  



The miller looked at Amalric. "As for you," he said. "You denied my son burial. Excommunicate me if you will, and may a plauge fall upon you! I renounce you and your church. And, if they stand behind you still, I renounce your Gods as well!"

Before Maldordo could respond, he heard a cry of rage from behind him.  "Blasphemer!" Dain shouted.  "You are forsaken and all you touch is cursed!"  The dwarf began charging across the field toward the church, and toward the miller.

Selanil drew his bow and nocked an arrow.  Nearby, Glom shook his head in sorrow, tears leaking from his eyes.  His subdued comment was all but lost in the face of Dain's angry roar.

"You have until noon to decide," the miller said, addressing the villagers.  "Let me help you as I have in the past, or place your trust in these monsters and murderers."  He swept a hand toward the adventurers:  scarred elf with bow drawn, goblin, huge and gore-covered half-orc, dwarf enraged and charging.  Then Dain was upon the miller, fists striking unresisting flesh.  As the miller went down under Dain's blows, the dwarf could hear him laughing quietly.

As things got out of hand, Maldordo stepped quickly over to Amalric.  Shortly thereafter, the church door opened, and Horsom looked out on the scene.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 26, 2005)

Horsom stepped out into the churchyard and stopped dead in his tracks. Between Dain pummeling the miller as he lay laughing, not defending himself, and Selanil with his bow drawn and pointed at the villagers and Glom weeping quietly, Horsom was left completely flabbergasted. "I was gone for 10 minutes..," he said unbelievingly. "With what honeyed words did Maldordo grace this assembly?" Gathering his wits, he sprang into action, running for the dwarf. Seeing that none of the villagers had immediately jumped to the miller's aid, he formulated a quick plan. As he ran by the well in front of the church, he grabbed a bucket of water. Upon arriving at the one-sided melee, he emptied it onto the dwarf and hapless miller, more to save the miller's miserable life than anything else. "How is this helping us to catch the real foe here, the manticore?" he roared, flinging the bucket to the ground. "We," he indicates his companions with a sweep of his arm, "have been tasked by the Church with destroying the beast. Whether the miller's blood sacrifices to Aulshaka have drawn this evil creature to your town is a matter we can discuss _after _ it's been killed. For now, we must seek vengeance for our dead."

OOC: RC, ad libbed the well, hope you don't mind.

wolfheart, sorry about the drenching


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 26, 2005)

Horsom eyes the miller who is chuckling quietly as he lays bruised and bleeding. "What's so funny? My village has lost many to this beast also, and I'm not laughing."


----------



## maddmic (Mar 27, 2005)

Kregor approached the scene slowly as not to cause anybody fear.  Once he got there, he looked down as Dain pummeled the miller.  He then saw Horsom coming with the water and took a step back.  He silently watched as things played out.  Upon Horsom asking the miller why he laughs, Kregor shakes his head.  *"The sacrificing of children has made this man insane.  He is delusional and I fear his rantings will do no more good to this town.  I almost pity him."*


----------



## Samuel Leming (Mar 27, 2005)

Maldordo is silently watching as events unfold.  For once He's not grinning either, unless you count partially bared teeth as a grin.  As he flexes his fingers, Maldordo considers that he hasn't assumed his felinid form since before winter started and he longs for having sharp teeth and claws.  Rationally, he knows how the surounding townsfolk would react to such a transformation and tries to push his fight or flight instincts from his conscious thoughts.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 27, 2005)

*OOG:  We need to find out what Dain is going to do here.  Hope you guys are having a good long weekend.  RC*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 27, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> *Hope you guys are having a good long weekend.  RC*



OOC: Hope your weekend is going well. Aside from losing a filling and blowing a tire while going 120 km/h on Highway 5 with my pregnant wife in the car (changing a flat when the lugnuts are rusted on is no fun, trust me), my weekend is going swimmingly.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 28, 2005)

OOC: An update to my great weekend: while I was sitting in my in-laws' backyard before Easter dinner this afternoon, a bird shat on my forehead.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Mar 28, 2005)

OOC: Here in St. Joseph a bird shat in Lake Michigan.  If you thought that fricking butterfly down in South America was trouble, just you wait until these birds start effecting the weather.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 28, 2005)

OOC: Ha! 

@&*(%^ birds......


----------



## Samuel Leming (Mar 28, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> OOC: Ha!
> 
> @&*(%^ birds......




OOC: Um... I hope the lakelands doesn't have any rocs!





**SPLAT!**


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 28, 2005)

OOC: DOOD.. grody.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 28, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> OOC: Um... I hope the lakelands doesn't have any rocs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*OOG:

Well, I imagine a flying dragon could do something fairly foul as well.    

Ulorian, sorry to hear you had such a lousy weekend.  I assume wife and baby are okay, at least (congrats, btw).  That's the important thing, right?  And, according to some people, having a bird aim for you is supposed to be good luck.  

(I have seriously heard people claim that being splatted was good luck....Seems better luck for the guy who didn't get it, though.)

RC*


----------



## Samuel Leming (Mar 28, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> *OOG:
> 
> Well, I imagine a flying dragon could do something fairly foul as well.   *



OOG: Yeah, but then it wouldn't be fowl...

It seems to me that allowing a dragon to attack from both ends would be a bit of overkill, especially considering that their challenge ratings are already understated. 

What?  I'm just trying to keep everyone's spirits up.   



			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> * And, according to some people, having a bird aim for you is supposed to be good luck.
> 
> (I have seriously heard people claim that being splatted was good luck....Seems better luck for the guy who didn't get it, though.)*




OOG: It's a gambler's superstition based on the gambler's falacy.  You've already had your bad luck, so your good luck is due.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 29, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> *OOG:
> 
> Well, I imagine a flying dragon could do something fairly foul as well.
> 
> ...



OOC: Thanks for the congrats. Yes, everyone's ok. The tire pretty well exploded, but thanks to the fine German engineering in the VW, I was able to steer her to the shoulder without incident.

My wife said the same the same thing re: good luck regarding the bird incident, to which I replied: "Suck it."   j/k


----------



## wolfheart (Mar 29, 2005)

ooc: sorry for the delay, had to run to the cabin to meet with the utility guy.  Getting a new electrical service.  Tedious real world stuff.

The shock of the cold water brings Dain out of his rage.  He takes the time to spit on the miller one last time before getting off of him.  "Someone get this maggot out of my sight,"  Dain hisses through clenched teeth.

He then turns to the villagers, shaking his head.  "Do not follow this pagan, the only path he knows is the path to ruin.  The church will destroy the beast that has plagued your village, and then will cleanse this town of the miller's taint."

With that said, Dain stomps into the church without another word.  He marches to the front and begins to pray, asking for forgiveness for losing his temper and for spells that will help destroy the beast.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 29, 2005)

*OOG:  Wait for my response.

RC*


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 30, 2005)

"You have until noon to decide," the miller said, addressing the villagers. "Let me help you as I have in the past, or place your trust in these monsters and murderers." He swept a hand toward the adventurers: scarred elf with bow drawn, goblin, huge and gore-covered half-orc, dwarf enraged and charging. Then Dain was upon the miller, fists striking unresisting flesh. As the miller went down under Dain's blows, the dwarf could hear him laughing quietly.

As things got out of hand, Maldordo stepped quickly over to Amalric.  The faerie cat silently watched events unfold.  For once, he was not grinning, although his teeth were partly bared.  Maldordo flexed his fingers.  He hadn't assumed his felinid form since before winter started, and he longed for having sharp teeth and claws.  Rationally, though, he knew how the surounding townsfolk would react to such a transformation, and he tried to push his instincts from his conscious thoughts.

Shortly thereafter, the church door opened, and Horsom looked out on the scene.  He stepped into the churchyard and stopped dead in his tracks.  Between Dain pummeling the miller as he lay laughing, not defending himself, Selanil with his bow drawn and pointed at the villagers, and Glom weeping quietly, Horsom was left completely flabbergasted. 

Kregor approached the scene slowly, as not to cause anybody fear.  Even so, the villagers were visibly more nervous.  Once he got there, Kregor looked down as Dain pummeled the miller. 

"I was gone for 10 minutes..." Horsom said unbelievingly.  "With what honeyed words did Maldordo grace this assembly?" 

Gathering his wits, Horsom sprang into action, running for the dwarf. Seeing that none of the villagers had immediately jumped to the miller's aid, he formulated a quick plan.  Amalric had obviously been giving the church a much-needed cleaning, and there were still buckets of water near the front.  Horsom grabbed one, not worrying overmuch how clean the water might be.  Upon arriving at the one-sided melee, he emptied it onto the dwarf and hapless miller, more to save the miller's miserable life than anything else. 

Seeing what Horsom was doing, Kregor stepped back to avoid getting splashed...although, after his night in the barrow, the water could have done little harm.

*OOG:  Sorry, but a well in a churchyard near burial sites is just too icky. *  

"How is this helping us to catch the real foe here, the manticore?" Horsom roared, flinging the bucket to the ground.  Many of the villagers backed away nervously.  "We," Horsom continued, indicating his companions with a sweep of his arm, "have been tasked by the Church with destroying the beast. Whether the miller's blood sacrifices to Aulshaka have drawn this evil creature to your town is a matter we can discuss after it's been killed. For now, we must seek vengeance for our dead."

The shock of the cold water brought Dain out of his rage.  He paused to spit on the miller one last time before releasing the miller and rising. 

"Someone get this maggot out of my sight," Dain hissed through clenched teeth.

Horsom eyed the miller, who chuckled quietly as he lay bruised and bleeding. "What's so funny? My village has lost many to this beast also, and I'm not laughing."

Kregor shook his head. "The sacrificing of children has made this man insane. He is delusional and I fear his rantings will do no more good to this town. I almost pity him."

Dain turned to the villagers, shaking his head.  "Do not follow this pagan, the only path he knows is the path to ruin. The church will destroy the beast that has plagued your village, and then will cleanse this town of the miller's taint."

With that said, Dain stomped into the church without another word. 

The miller coughed and tried to rise.  After a second, one of the villagers -- Goodman Holmwyn -- went to help the miller.  "Thank you," the miller said as, with help, he rose.  Upright, he was seized by a spate of racking coughs.  Most of the villagers seemed uncertain what to do.

"Now you've seen," the miller said.  He glanced at the gore-spattered Kregor, and his eyes slid away.  He might have been willing to take one beating, but he didn't seem willing to provoke another.  "Now you've seen.  Are these _heroes_ the solution to our problems, or are we multiplying our woes?  Think well on that one's actions..." he nodded toward the church, where Dain had gone "...as well as his words.  These fine gentlemen....these _heroes_ will cleanse the village, I have no doubt.  But will Kell's Reach survive it?"

Within the church, Dain marched to the front and began to pray, asking for forgiveness for losing his temper and for spells that would help destroy the beast.

Outside the church, Goodman Holmwyn and a few others gave the miller support as he moved away.  Finding his strength, the miller called back, "The mill at noon," and had another coughing fit.


----------



## wolfheart (Mar 30, 2005)

ooc: Dain prepares the following spells: detect magic, guidance, resistance (0-level) and doom, entropic shield, and magic weapon(dom) (1-level)

As Dain finishes his prayers, he realizes how hungry he is having not eaten since lunch yesterday.  He looks about the church and is pleased to see the state of the church improved.  He calls for Amalric, hoping to find out what has happened in the village since the went out to the Dwarfie Run and hoping he will provide them with the flatcakes they had yesterday.


----------



## Krug (Mar 30, 2005)

Glom tries to stop laughing at the turn of events. He too, goes around seeking food and frying flies on the way. He becomes a little less cautious, believing that since everyone is concentrating on the manticore, they won't find a gob too much of a threat. He still keeps his cowl upon him though.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 31, 2005)

Horsom rubs the back of his neck ruefully. "I'm almost tempted to show up at the mill at noon just to see what the miller has planned. What do you all think?" he adds, addressing all except Dain, who's already entered the church.

-------------------------------------------
The axeman searches out Amalric to ask him about the events of the previous night, especially those pertaining to the miller and his son as well as the manticore. He's also looking for grub.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 31, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> Horsom rubs the back of his neck ruefully. "I'm almost tempted to show up at the mill at noon just to see what the miller has planned. What do you all think?" he adds, addressing all except Dain, who's already entered the church.
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> The axeman searches out Amalric to ask him about the events of the previous night, especially those pertaining to the miller and his son as well as the manticore. He's also looking for grub.






Amalric, standing near Maldordo frowned at the retreating miller.  The villagers were already begining to go off in clusters, speaking quietly or loudly, trying to parse out what had just happened.

"More evil will come of this," the priest said ruefully.  He turned toward Maldordo and Hengist.  "There was a time when I would have called Salwerk Miller a friend.  He was not always thus."  Whatever memory drew him passed, and his eyes cleared.  "Maldordo, you seem...well, you do not seem tired, but I deem that you should.  Have you rested at all last night?  Have any of you?"

He addressed Kregor:  "There is some water here which is still clean.  I pray you, wash yourself before entering the church.  I have spent some effort to make it seem more fitting as the House of the Gods."


----------



## Samuel Leming (Mar 31, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> He turned toward Maldordo and Hengist.  "There was a time when I would have called Salwerk Miller a friend.  He was not always thus."  Whatever memory drew him passed, and his eyes cleared.  "Maldordo, you seem...well, you do not seem tired, but I deem that you should.  Have you rested at all last night?  Have any of you?"




Grinning at the priest, Maldordo says, "I spent the night in cat form, so it was easy to grab a few catnaps.  It can't hurt to get a little more rest though.  I'm glad to see that you seem more in focus.  I can only assume that your faith has returned."



			
				Ulorian said:
			
		

> Horsom rubs the back of his neck ruefully. "I'm almost tempted to show up at the mill at noon just to see what the miller has planned. What do you all think?" he adds, addressing all except Dain, who's already entered the church.




Maldordo continues, "Well, I've crept into the mill once before as a cat, I could do it again.  This would give us a chance to see what he's really up to without provoking a violent confrontation unless it's actually needed."  He gives Dain a sour look before continuing, "Is he just going to spout some more rhetoric, or is he going to actually perform some dark ritual or vile summoning?  If the later I can rush out and call you in for some well deserved righteous smiting!  If the former, I think we could safely leave the miller to whatever local justice handles these matters.  My cat instincts warn me that he's actually received a dark calling, though.  I suspect that he's going to try to sacrifice himself to obtain some kind of abominable revenge."

"I think I should sneak in about an hour early.  Seeing what preparations he makes could be helpful.  How much time do we have before noon?"


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 31, 2005)

"Amalric, I'm glad to find you in better form. It seems that your renewed faith in yourself has restored the faith of some of the villagers, judging by the crowd you drew for today's sermon." He clapped the man on the back. His tone then became more serious. "We need to hear of the goings-on in Kell's Reach last night. Has the manticore made a reappearance after killing Salwerk's son?" He stifled a yawn. "After that, maybe a bit of food and a quick nap would be in order."

At Maldordo's suggestion that the miller might be involved in the dark arts, he bristled; despite the eruditeness he'd gained from the teachings of Corvo Snowmantle, Horsom has a deep fear and awe of the Dark - demons, dark fey, imps and their black magic and evil rituals. He whispered, forcing the others to lean in to catch his words. "If Salwerk Miller is indeed conspiring with evil forces, it might be wise to see if there is anything afoot in the mill. Maldordo, your idea is a good one. We can wait nearby for your report."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 31, 2005)

*Moving Right Along*

As the last of the congregation departed (spring being a season requiring hard work for those who make a living off the land), Amalric led the adventurers back into the church.  A good cleaning had done wonders.  Amalric, Hengist, and the other two lay brethren (Tillo and Elidor) had obviously been busy while the adventurers were away.  The church, while not immaculate, appears to be far cleaner than it was before.

"Brother Hengist suggested that we take up a collection to restock the pantry," Amalric said.  "And, by the next service, donations should begin to arrive.  For now, though, I have done what I could.  I fear it is more soup and pancakes."

There was nothing to be said about the manticore.  After it had fled at the mill, none had seen it.  None of the churchmen had heard a scream last night.  So, after eating, he found places for the group to gain some sleep.

They had gained only about an hour's sleep (now about 10 am) when Hengist woke Maldordo.

"Something has happened," he said.

A small boy had come into the church.  Itwas obvious that he had been weeping, and a huge bruise swelled the left half of his face.  Amalric was speaking to him, tyring to give him comfort.  

"The boy's name is Eoth," Hengist said quietly.  "Last night, the manticore broke into his family's croft, which lies, from what I gather, in the fields to the north of the village.  It killed his parents, his brother, and his sisters.  It fed on his family while he cowered.  Even while it slept he was too frightened to risk escape.  And, in the morning, it told him to go to the church, and left.  It left Eoth alive to send us a message:  either the hunters leave, or more villagers will die."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 1, 2005)

Horsom snores like an asthmatic donkey.

Edit: Thought the whole group had been awakened.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 1, 2005)

There was nothing to be said about the manticore. After it had fled at the mill, none had seen it. None of the churchmen had heard a scream last night. So, after eating, he found places for *the group to gain some sleep.*

They had gained only about an hour's sleep (now about 10 am) when Hengist *woke Maldordo.*


RC


----------



## Samuel Leming (Apr 1, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> They had gained only about an hour's sleep (now about 10 am) when Hengist *woke Maldordo.*
> RC




After listening to Hengist's explanation, Maldordo responds, "Hengist, if our presence in Kell's reach has done any good other then for shocking Amalric back to his senses, I've failed to see it.  Asking us to leave willl be an easy choice for these villagers to make, even for the ones that don't subscribe to Miller's views.  We need to find a way to resolve this most recent matter with the Miller to everyone's obvious benefit or the very folk we're trying to protect may stop us from doing so."

Maldordo thinks silently with his eyes downcast for a few moments before continuing, "I'll go spy on the mill now.  I don't think I can wait here for a hour with this poor child since I know I'm partially responsible for his family's death.  Can you do me a favor, Hengist?  Can you ask the others, particularly Dain, not to do something silly or impulsive that'll get me killed?  I'd say goodbye to the others & Amalric, but it's not worth waking them and the child needs Amalric too much for me to disturb him now."

"I need to have my teeth, claws & nose now."  With that, Maldordo transforms into cat form and creeps out of the church without facing Eoth.

Remembering that Salwerk has seen him in this form, Maldordo does his best to move unseen and unheard as he heads for the mill.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 1, 2005)

Horsom returns to his vivid dreams.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 1, 2005)

*Kregor's Dream*

As Kregor lay asleep, he had a dream.  In the dream, Gragnor came to him and told him a story:


Long ago, when the Beast Lords lived close to men, and all the beasts could speak, there was a wolf who brought down a deer.  Yet, when this wolf tried to eat his kill, a raven swooped down and threatened to peck him atop his head, or to pluck out his eyes.  Ravens eat carrion, you know, and if the wolf left the hind to this bird, it would grow fat enough to last the whole winter.  The wolf tried to snap the raven up in its teeth -- for he was stronger than the raven -- but every time the wolf moved to attack, the raven flew away, laughing.  Yet if the wolf tried to eat, the raven would pull fur from his head and neck.  In this way, the wolf could get neither meal nor peace.

This went on for a long time.  Finally, the wolf realized that he could not best the raven.  Although the wolf was stronger, the raven's wings allowed it to attack without fear of reprisal.

"Very well," the wolf told the raven.  "I will let you have this, my kill.  But I warn you that the meat will be the death of you."

When the wolf went away, the raven watched for a time, to be certain.  Then it landed on the hind's body.  That raven feasted and feasted, gorging himself with the warm venison.  Its belly grew heavy.  It tried to flap away into the trees, but it had been too greedy.

"I will just rest here," the raven thought, "until I am ready to fly again."

Then the wolf came back.  

In that way, both the wolf and the raven ate that day...but only the wolf lived to eat again another day.​


The dream faded, and Kregor awoke, refreshed.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 1, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Remembering that Salwerk has seen him in this form, Maldordo does his best to move unseen and unheard as he heads for the mill.





Despite his boasts about cat-napping, Maldordo had been tense and watchful the night before.  They all had.  Catnaps or no, he was tired.  It was perhaps his tiredness that allowed the miller to get so close to him.  Perhaps it was the light wind, preventing the miller's human sweat-and-blood smell from reaching his nostrils.  Either way, the miller saw Maldordo before Maldordo saw the miller.  And the miller was very, very close when it happened.

"Ho ho!" said the miller, startling Maldordo.  "What have we here?  I'm afraid there's no sausage for you today, my bold Black Tom."  Maldordo turned and saw the miller, not a dozen of the man's paces away, carrying a length of iron with a bent-back hook, looking like nothing so much as a crude harpoon.

Maldordo's first instinct was to dart away, cat-like.

The miller laughed.  "Did I startle you?  Then we're even, for you startled me the other night."  He patted his pockets, as though looking for something.  Then he pulled out a hunk of pastry.  He squatted, offering a bit to Maldordo in one extended hand.  "Not as good as sausage, no," he said.  He was using a soothing voice.  "But if you stick around, there's rats in the mill enough for you."

Incredulously, Maldordo realized that the miller _didn't know who he was_.  He had seen Maldordo in his cat form before, yes, and heard him speak in the Feline Tongue.  But clearly that seemed like nothing more than mewing to the miller.  The miller knew he was bold, yes.  But the miller did not know the cat he called "Black Tom" was the same being as the man he'd seen at the church.  The miller _thought he was an ordinary cat_.


----------



## Krug (Apr 1, 2005)

Glom continues to sleep and dream unquietly...


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 1, 2005)

Horsom farts then rolls over onto his back.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 2, 2005)

Dain made a big production of taking off his metal armor and donning his leather armor before going to sleep.  Mumbling about never being to careful and always protecting ones self.  He slumped down to his bedroll, gripping Tor-Angol as a child might hold a blanket, and snored like an ogre.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Apr 2, 2005)

Maldordo is greatly relieved that the miller didn't associate his presence at his cottage last night with his fellow adventurers.  Perhaps this isn't so surprising, since none of his fellows seem to be the sausage thief type. Well... except for Glom.

He quickly considers the possibility and probability that the miller's offer of food is a trap.  Maldordo has been careful not to transform in front of any of the villagers, but he hasn't been nearly so prudent in his discussions.  It's entirely possible that the wrong villagers know there's a cat associated with the adventurers.  The probabilities, unfortunately, are completely unknown.  Especially since the miller may have gained some supernatural help.

For all of being sharp of wit, fleet of foot and sleek of fur, Maldordo is impulsive, a bit foolish and basically a cat.  The chance of being able to spy on Salwerk Miller up close as he prepares whatever scheme he has in mind is too much to pass up, not to mention the proffered pastry.

Maldordo considers putting on the act of tentatively sniffing at the pastry and darting in and away with a bite as a kitten or young cat would, but decides against it.  The miller sees Maldordo as a bold tom rather than a shy kitten.  Maldordo nonchalantly saunters over to the miller to sniff the pastry, all the while watching in case the miller takes a swing with that iron bar.  If he smells nothing amiss, Maldordo will take a few bites of the pastry and then purr and rub up against the miller's leg, as a happy cat would be expected to do.  If all works out, Maldordo, err... Black Tom will follow Salwerk Miller back to his mill.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 2, 2005)

OOC: Wow. Kregor's dream was very well done. If that was off-the-cuff, super-kudos. If you came up with that ahead of time, regular kudos (which are still worth big points in my book).

Go Maldordo.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 3, 2005)

OOC:
Sorry all, been a bit busy the last few days.....

Having washed, Kregor entered the church and slept.  Upon waking from the dream rested, he sat for a few minutes with his eyes closed.  As he sat there, he wondered who all were awake around him.  Opening his eyes he surveyed the room.  He then said in a normal voice and even, cold tone, *"I have had a dream and I fear what it might mean.  This vision troubles me.*  As the others gather, he relays he vision to them.  *"I fear we must set a trap for it.  If my vision is true, then we should let the manticore gorge itself one night while we're hidden and assumed to be away.  While it slumbers, or is too tired to take flight, then we should strike.  My concerns for the well being of the innocents though, makes this decision difficult.  We must weigh the consequences of our actions and determine if one giant meal for this beast creates less death than it's continued harassing.  What say you?"*

OOC:
Kregor would definately want Dain's and Horsom's opinion on this one.  If they are not awake, then he will wake them.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 4, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> OOC: Wow. Kregor's dream was very well done. If that was off-the-cuff, super-kudos. If you came up with that ahead of time, regular kudos (which are still worth big points in my book).
> 
> Go Maldordo.




*

OOG:  Bows  [START ELVIS VOICE]Uh, thank you.  Thank you very much.[/END ELVIS VOICE*


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 4, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> Having washed, Kregor entered the church and slept.  Upon waking from the dream rested, he sat for a few minutes with his eyes closed.  As he sat there, he wondered who all were awake around him.  Opening his eyes he surveyed the room.  He then said in a normal voice and even, cold tone, *"I have had a dream and I fear what it might mean.  This vision troubles me.*





It was still more than an hour before noon.  Kregor noticed that his companions still slept, for they had worked hard the night before -- travelling, interviewing, threatening both priest and miller with the inevitable results of the courses they had chosen, and trying to remain awake while they awaited the beast.  At least, with the priest, they had accomplished something.  Amalric at least was begining to behave as a priest ought to.

Still, Kregor wanted to share his dream with the others.  At the very least, he wanted Dain and Horsom's opinions.  He awoke the rest of the group (noting that Maldordo was gone) and, when they were sufficiently awake, relayed his vision to them.





> *"I fear we must set a trap for it.  If my vision is true, then we should let the manticore gorge itself one night while we're hidden and assumed to be away.  While it slumbers, or is too tired to take flight, then we should strike.  My concerns for the well being of the innocents though, makes this decision difficult.  We must weigh the consequences of our actions and determine if one giant meal for this beast creates less death than it's continued harassing.  What say you?"*


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 4, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Maldordo considers putting on the act of tentatively sniffing at the pastry and darting in and away with a bite as a kitten or young cat would, but decides against it.  The miller sees Maldordo as a bold tom rather than a shy kitten.  Maldordo nonchalantly saunters over to the miller to sniff the pastry, all the while watching in case the miller takes a swing with that iron bar.  If he smells nothing amiss, Maldordo will take a few bites of the pastry and then purr and rub up against the miller's leg, as a happy cat would be expected to do.  If all works out, Maldordo, err... Black Tom will follow Salwerk Miller back to his mill.





As Maldordo played up to the miller, the man put one of his beefy hands on the cat's neck.  Within seconds, the purring was not all accidental, and the man's fingers found those hidden spots around Maldordo's ears and shoulders that always could use a good rubbing.  The pastry was obviously the miller's lunch, containing bits of meat, onion, and potato.  As Maldordo already had occasion to discover, the miller's wife was a better than average cook.

"You're a ratter, eh Black Tom?" the miller said.  As he straightened, it was obvious that he was in pain from Dain's beating.  "Better than any trap, I reckon.  We've some rats in the mill won't take my poison, but I'm betting that they won't out-clever _you_."

So saying, the miller headed off to the mill, clucking and snapping his fingers encouragingly from time to time, or dropping bits of pastry.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Apr 4, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> As Maldordo played up to the miller, the man put one of his beefy hands on the cat's neck.  Within seconds, the purring was not all accidental, and the man's fingers found those hidden spots around Maldordo's ears and shoulders that always could use a good rubbing.  The pastry was obviously the miller's lunch, containing bits of meat, onion, and potato.  As Maldordo already had occasion to discover, the miller's wife was a better than average cook.




OOC: Pastries with meat, onion & potato in them?  Nobody would ever guess you used to live in Michigan.   Do the people of the Lakelands put chopped olives on their hamburgers also?



			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> "You're a ratter, eh Black Tom?" the miller said.  As he straightened, it was obvious that he was in pain from Dain's beating.  "Better than any trap, I reckon.  We've some rats in the mill won't take my poison, but I'm betting that they won't out-clever _you_."




Maldordo isn’t surprised that Norby and his pet are smart enough to avoid the miller’s poison.  He hopes they’ll be smart enough to hear him out rather than just run or attack, since Maldordo‘s been meaning to have a talk with that pair of rats.

He does briefly consider that arranging for the extermination of rats isn’t the act of a man that expects to sacrifice himself in a dark ritual.  Maldordo wonders who or what the sacrifice will be and hopes that the rite doesn’t call for the blood of a cat.



			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> So saying, the miller headed off to the mill, clucking and snapping his fingers encouragingly from time to time, or dropping bits of pastry.




Maldordo will follow the miller back to the mill, even though finger-snapping is entirely the wrong approach for luring a cat.  I mean, what self respecting cat wants to be treated like a dog!

Once Maldordo gets inside the mill he’ll sniff around and explore as cats are expected to do when introduced to a new location, but Maldordo will listen carefully and watch what the miller is up to.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 4, 2005)

After Kregor spoke of his prophetic dream, Horsom paused thoughtfully. "Hmmm.. Gragnor favours our endeavour, it would seem. His advice is sound; the problem is, how do we bait the trap? And how do we ensure that the manticore takes the bait?" He turned to the goblin. "Glom, your people are skilled at traps and ambushes. What do you suggest?" Upon realising what he had just said, Horsom reddened slightly. "No offense meant, of course." He then addressed the elven tracker. "Selanil, do you still want to attempt to pick up the beast's trail? I don't imagine it's an easy thing tracking something in flight, but it's your call." He paused. "Didn't Maldordo suggest laying a trap for the manticore last night?" He stopped and looked around. "Where _is_ Maldordo?"


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 4, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> "Didn't Maldordo suggest laying a trap for the manticore last night?" He stopped and looked around. "Where _is_ Maldordo?"






The question hung on the air for a few moments.  Then Kregor went to the door, and opening it, looked into the church.  He was able to find Brothers Hengist and Tillo.  The two lay brethren were quickly able to explain what had happened while they slept:  Eoth had come in with his tale of woe, and Maldordo had gone out to spy on the miller.

"Maldordo bade us ask you," Brother Hengist said, somewhat apologetically, "to restrain yourselves, lest his life be placed in jeopardy." 

Amalric and Brother Elidor had gone out with Eoth.  The boy had relations in Kell's Reach, and the priest felt that one of his uncles, Broadhain Tallstone, would foster him.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Apr 4, 2005)

OOC: There is an alternate interpretation for Kregor's dream that is less literal and more traditional.  Just distilling out the concepts, Gragnor may simply be suggesting that we do as the manticore demands and leave.  The manticore would than grow complacent and we can sneak back in later and catch it in its new lair.  As things are now the manticore isn't going to sleep in the same place twice while it knows it's being hunted.

To reiterate: The manticore makes a demand backed by his advantage(as the raven did), we give in and leave(as the wolf did), the manticore gets complacent and lazy(as the raven got too full to fly), we sneak back and brace the manticore in its new lair where it can't fly away(as the wolf caught the raven when it was stuffed).

Sam


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 5, 2005)

OOC: My interpretation was a mixture of the two: we lay a trap coupled with the group loudly advertising its intention to leave the area. In other words, the manticore takes the bait once it feels it is no longer threatened. The problem Horsom posed revolved around knowing where and when to return. Again, in other words, how do we set a trap so that we ensure that the manticore will strike at a time and place where and when we can be able to bring it down. Blah, words are failing me here for some reason. Does any of this make sense?


----------



## Samuel Leming (Apr 5, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> OOC: My interpretation was a mixture of the two: we lay a trap coupled with the group loudly advertising its intention to leave the area. In other words, the manticore takes the bait once it feels it is no longer threatened. The problem Horsom posed revolved around knowing where and when to return. Again, in other words, how do we set a trap so that we ensure that the manticore will strike at a time and place where and when we can be able to bring it down. Blah, words are failing me here for some reason. Does any of this make sense?




OOC:  That's not an interpretation.  That's a plan.  I suppose what I'm doing is helping to relay Gragnor's plan by interpreting the parable.

As for the bait, the advantage to going this route is that the manticore will bait the trap itself, just like the raven did.  That's a main part of the point to this parable.  Once it believes it's safe, the manticore will return to resting in shelters that reduce its ability to fly away.  Just as we found out its lair last time, we'll be able to find its lair next time.

Maldordo wouldn't think of this plan himself though, since he's a high intelligence/low wisdom kind of guy.  A bit of a linear thinker.  He's a good one for solving a problem, but left to his own he may just go about solving the wrong problem.  Maldordo, as you've already pointed out, will be with you on the trap idea.  It's left to one of the high wisdom guys to push for the Gragnor plan in game.

Sam


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 5, 2005)

OOC:



			
				Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> That's not an interpretation.  That's a plan.  I suppose what I'm doing is helping to relay Gragnor's plan by interpreting the parable.



???? That's a strange statement. I'm also interpreting the plan hidden in the parable. What else would I be doing?



			
				Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> As for the bait, the advantage to going this route is that the manticore will bait the trap itself, just like the raven did.  That's a main part of the point to this parable.  Once it believes it's safe, the manticore will return to resting in shelters that reduce its ability to fly away.  Just as we found out its lair last time, we'll be able to find its lair next time.



My post was pretty garbled, so I guess I didn't make myself clear. In the parable, we are the wolf and the manticore is the raven. What this statement:



			
				Ulorian said:
			
		

> The problem Horsom posed revolved around knowing where and when to return. Again, in other words, how do we set a trap so that we ensure that the manticore will strike at a time and place where and when we can be able to bring it down.




is asking is where the deer carcass is.

If we leave, the manticore feels safe. But where is the manticore going to lair now? It might go back to the Dwarfie Run, but it might not. If we storm back to Kell's Reach and into the Dwarfie Run, the manticore knows we're back and we're right where we started.

What I was asking was how to we set things up so that we can guarantee the location of the manticore when we sneak back. Not saying this is possible, just throwing the thought out there.

I hope I've made my point more clearly.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 5, 2005)

Dain scratches his beard as he thinks about Kregor's dream.  After quite a bit of thought and listening to the others discussions, Dain has a thought.

"What if it means that the time to strike is now.  With respect to the attack last night.  The manticore seems to have gorged himself on poor Eorth's family.  He may be so full and confident in his supreme position in the area that he is still at the farm, resting in a false state of security.  It is something to ponder.  But now, I think we should head to the mill to see what the miller is up to.  I, for one, am not done with that maggot."

Dain gets up and puts his breastplate back on, and heads out into the church.

"I plan to keep my distance and hear what the miller has to say.  I fear if I march right in to the mill that the situation will quickly deteriorate.  But mark my words,  I will not hesitate to throttle him if he threatens any innocents."


----------



## Samuel Leming (Apr 6, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> ???? That's a strange statement. I'm also interpreting the plan hidden in the parable. What else would I be doing?




OOC: I was just saying it wasn’t my plan and I’m wasn’t trying to do anything creative with it.  I’m not seeing the trap setting concept in the parable because all the wolf did was passively bide his time.  It was the raven that trapped himself once he thought he no longer needed to be cautious.



			
				Ulorian said:
			
		

> My post was pretty garbled, so I guess I didn't make myself clear. In the parable, we are the wolf and the manticore is the raven. What this statement:
> 
> is asking is where the deer carcass is.




OOC: The deer carcass is whatever the manticore is going after.  From what we know, it wants the entire area around Kell’s Reach as a hunting ground.



			
				Ulorian said:
			
		

> If we leave, the manticore feels safe. But where is the manticore going to lair now? It might go back to the Dwarfie Run, but it might not. If we storm back to Kell's Reach and into the Dwarfie Run, the manticore knows we're back and we're right where we started.
> 
> What I was asking was how to we set things up so that we can guarantee the location of the manticore when we sneak back. Not saying this is possible, just throwing the thought out there.
> 
> I hope I've made my point more clearly.




OCC: All your posts were clear, we’re just not agreeing on the last 20% or 30% percent of this thing.

We don’t need to know where the manticore will be, we just need to know we can find him.  He was fairly easy to find the first time.  Next time we sneak in and find the manticore before he finds us.  This is something our group should be good at, at least on paper.

What happened this time to alert the manticore to our presence?



			
				wolfheart said:
			
		

> "What if it means that the time to strike is now.  With respect to the attack last night.  The manticore seems to have gorged himself on poor Eorth's family.  He may be so full and confident in his supreme position in the area that he is still at the farm, resting in a false state of security.  It is something to ponder."






			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> "And, in the morning, it told him to go to the church, and left."




OCC: As you see, the manticore’s already left.  From the demand for our departure I’m concluding that he’s suffering more from yellow-belly than overconfidence.

Maybe the manticore really IS too stuffed to fly.  I can just picture him frantically waddling down the road searching for cover.   

Sam


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 6, 2005)

OOC:Hi Sam

Let me try this one last time; I don't want to bog down this thread with our dream interpretations.



			
				Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> I’m not seeing the trap setting concept in the parable because all the wolf did was passively bide his time.  It was the raven that trapped himself once he thought he no longer needed to be cautious.



wolf = us
raven = manticore
deer = something we both want.. Kell's Reach, or the lives of the folk in the area.. choose one, doesn't matter to the explanation

The parable (layer one): 

the wolf tries to keep the manticore away from the deer --> us protecting the village from the manticore

the wolf takes damage from the raven, but the raven can't get at the deer --> stalemate.. the manticore can pick off stray villagers, but we're still on its tail, making its life difficult

the wolf leaves the deer to the raven, and the raven gorges --> the manticore develops a false sense of security, thinking we've left

the wolf return and kills the raven --> the raven's gorging and inability to fly away to escape the wolf is a metaphor for the manticore's aforementioned false sense of security

The parable (layer two):

In layer one, the deer symbolised something fairly abstract, like Kell's Reach or the lives of the folk of the Lakelands. What if we now have the deer represent something more concrete? Like the specific means (read bait) for trapping and killing the manticore? You can interpret the deer as the direct downfall of the raven. Gragnor could be indicating that we should lull the manticore into thinking it can act unhindered (i.e. making it think we've left the area), but in reality we've laid a trap for it, as the wolf did for the raven (i.e. it left the deer to the raven knowing that this would render the raven helpless).


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 6, 2005)

"Ho, Dain!" Horsom called to the dwarf as he made his way out of their sleeping quarters. "I'm all for returning to the mill too, but let's give Maldordo some time to finish his scouting. The miller called his assembly for noon, which is still a little ways off. If Maldordo isn't back by then, then we can head for the mill." He got to his feet with a smile. "In the meantime, I've got another idea. You and Kregor have had the same interpretation of this dream.. maybe it does mean that the beast will be tired after gorging itself, and maybe its resting at the farmhouse _right now_." He reached for his mail shirt and paused before slipping over his head. "It's worth a visit anyway. Even if it isn't still at the farmhouse, it might be too full to fly and may have walked somewhere to hide until it recuperates. Selanil can track the beast on land much more easily than if it was aflight. The five us could be back before noon and sit in on the miller's meeting, if that's what we still want to do."


----------



## maddmic (Apr 6, 2005)

Kregor nods at Horsom's suggestion.  *"That may be the best idea.  The Manticore could verywell be over full and ripe for the slaying.* 

Kregor pauses for a bit, furrows his brow, and then shakes his head.  *"Although, here's another possibility.  The Manticore could be lying in wait to see our next move.  If we move to the farmhouse, that may signify to it that we're not leaving.  However, if we wait and listen to what the miller has to say, then perhaps that could play into our advantage.  In my opinion, this could be the trap that we're looking for.  Maldordo can spy in his cat form and go mostly unnoticed by the villagers and the manticore.  We should NOT attend his gathering.  Instead, we should tell Amalric to go in our stead and notify the people that we have left the area.  If there are any agents of the manticore there, then they will potentially believe that we are indeed gone.  Amalric should then suggest to have a service for the miller's son as the sun sets, requesting all of the villagers to attend so that their prayers for protection would be heard.  Perhaps this kind of a gathering would persuade the manticore to feast on the people as a group, afterall this is when the beast hunts.  We could lie in wait hiding in either the church, or some farmhouse and then spring the trap when the time comes.  I hate to condemn these poor souls to their death, but something must be done to stop this creature while there is still a town worth saving.  What do you all think?"*


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 6, 2005)

"This second line of thinking of Kregor's has some merit.  Even if the Beast is fatted and lying prone at the farm, we should still have time to catch him after the miller's pathetic display.  I would that we send Amalric, but we do not know if he will return from his errand with Eorth in time.  We could send young Horsom, disguised in priestly vestments from the church here.  Just keep your hood pulled low and stay on the edge of the crowd."   Dain was starting to get on a roll and began talking faster and sputtering.  "The rest of us we wait here at the church unseen.  Brother Hengist should go about and conceal any signs of our being here such as the cart.  Close the horses up inside the stables and we lie low and wait.  It is the best I can think of on an empty stomach."   With that, Dain heads for the Kitchen to rummage for some more food.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 6, 2005)

"Agents of the manticore, eh? That's interesting.." Horsom paused to think. "Dain, I like the idea of one of us spying on the miller's meeting. Between a goblin, an elf, a half-orc, a dwarf, and a human, I guess I'm the best option to blend into the crowd. The only problem is if I go alone, even disguised in a robe, people will question me, then recognise me. It is a small village where everyone knows everyone else, and I have met many of the villagers yesterday while quizzing them about the manticore."

"Having said that, the villagers know that Brother Hengist and his assistants are staying with Amalric. What if I go, but in the company of Amalric, as Kregor suggests, and Hengist? I would be presented as one of Hengist's assistants. Amalric could use the opportunity to announce that we have left the village. In the meantime, Brother Tillo can hide our horses. There's no need to hide the cart, as that is the means that Hengist, Tillo, and Elidor arrived in town."

"If there is a spy at the gathering, and he or she leaves to alert the manticore (presuming it has no other means of alerting it), we should be alerted of this. What if Selanil sneaks out of the village and lies in wait, observing anyone who comes and goes from the town, especially in a rush, and especially if they move northward towards the site of last night's attack?"

"The other possibility is that Selanil investigates the area around the farmhouse alone, but that might be beyond foolhardy. Using his tracking skills, he could probably ascertain if the manticore was still there, but then again, the manticore might be able to ascertain that _Selanil _ was close by."

"What do you think? Is this a good combination of our ideas? Selanil and Glom, anything to add?"

"I love it when a plan comes together, eh, team?"

OOC: Sorry, couldn't resist that last comment.  

Edit: Forgot to mention that in case anyone is spying on us, the rest of the group can take the horses and leave town, but hide nearby. After the miller's meeting, Horsom can go to meet you and Maldordo can get directions from Brother Tillo at the church when he returns.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 6, 2005)

*Waiting for a Concensus*

*OOG:  I am waiting for a clear directive as to what you are doing before continuing.....unless, of course, you wait long enough, in which case events will continue while you are deciding.

RC*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 6, 2005)

OOC: As per Dain's suggestion, I'll go to the miller's meeting accompanied by Amalric or Hengist or both, posing as one of Hengist's acolytes.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Apr 6, 2005)

Maldordo maintains his meticulously wary watch upon the maliciously malificent miller.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 7, 2005)

Kregor listens to Horsom and ponders for a minute.  *"I don't believe it would be necessary for you to go if Maldordo is already there, it may bring more attention to you than necessary.  Clos knit communities like this tend to know when one is among them that is not from here.  If we leave the church to do anything, then I think that we should leave as a group in plain site so that the others are convinced by what Amalric will tell them.  Otherwise, somebody might see one of us snooping around and the ruse might not work as well as anticipated."*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 7, 2005)

OOC:

Here is what Horsom is doing:

A) If there is no consensus, Horsom will go to the meeting in disguise, as outlined previously.

B) If there is a majority consensus, Horsom goes along with that (exception, see item 4).

C) If there are proposals, but a tiebreaker is required, my vote is cast in the following order of preference:

1) Ride out as a group and hide nearby, in a location that allows us to see anyone coming or going from Kell's Reach, especially to the north, the site of last night's attack.

2) Riding out to the farmhouse.

3) Any other plan that involves us leaving the church, even if it means splitting the group up.

4) If the majority votes to wait in the church, Horsom proceeds with item A outlined above.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 7, 2005)

> "If there is a spy at the gathering, and he or she leaves to alert the manticore (presuming it has no other means of alerting it), we should be alerted of this. What if Selanil sneaks out of the village and lies in wait, observing anyone who comes and goes from the town, especially in a rush, and especially if they move northward towards the site of last night's attack?"
> 
> "The other possibility is that Selanil investigates the area around the farmhouse alone, but that might be beyond foolhardy. Using his tracking skills, he could probably ascertain if the manticore was still there, but then again, the manticore might be able to ascertain that Selanil was close by."
> 
> "What do you think? Is this a good combination of our ideas? Selanil and Glom, anything to add?"




"Both of those ideas have merit, as far as I am concerned," Selanil replies.  "Certainly both would also be somewhat dangerous but nothing that we do from here on out will be without danger.  If I am to watch outside of town for anyone attempting to leave in a hurry, am I to follow that person without the rest of the group?  Regardless, I am in favor of doing SOMETHING.  Events are unfolding despite our best efforts to get a handle on them.  We must act soon.  Personally, despite the danger, it might be best to search the area around the farmhouse.  In this case, the most direct method might prove the best one."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 7, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> "Both of those ideas have merit, as far as I am concerned," Selanil replies.  "Certainly both would also be somewhat dangerous but nothing that we do from here on out will be without danger.  If I am to watch outside of town for anyone attempting to leave in a hurry, am I to follow that person without the rest of the group?  Regardless, I am in favor of doing SOMETHING.  Events are unfolding despite our best efforts to get a handle on them.  We must act soon.  Personally, despite the danger, it might be best to search the area around the farmhouse.  In this case, the most direct method might prove the best one."




OOC: One vote for the farmhouse!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 7, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Maldordo maintains his meticulously wary watch upon the maliciously malificent miller.





*OOG:  Sorry, Sam.  I can't turn to this yet.  

RC*


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 7, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> "Having said that, the villagers know that Brother Hengist and his assistants are staying with Amalric. What if I go, but in the company of Amalric, as Kregor suggests, and Hengist? I would be presented as one of Hengist's assistants. Amalric could use the opportunity to announce that we have left the village. In the meantime, Brother Tillo can hide our horses. There's no need to hide the cart, as that is the means that Hengist, Tillo, and Elidor arrived in town."






When this is mentioned to Brother Hengist (as I am sure it eventually will be), he points out that he _came from Selby-by-the-Water with y_ou.  Although he is familiar with the area around Kell's Reach, he does not hail from there.  If he was from the Church here, he points out, he would surely have stopped the miller during the winter.


RC


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 7, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> When this is mentioned to Brother Hengist (as I am sure it eventually will be), he points out that he _came from Selby-by-the-Water with y_ou.  Although he is familiar with the area around Kell's Reach, he does not hail from there.  If he was from the Church here, he points out, he would surely have stopped the miller during the winter.
> 
> 
> RC



OOC: Okay.. I'm not sure why you think I think Hengist is from Kell's Reach.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 8, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay.. I'm not sure why you think I think Hengist is from Kell's Reach.






"Surely," says Brother Hengist, "you must realize that, to the people of this village, _I am a member of your group_."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 9, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> "Surely," says Brother Hengist, "you must realize that, to the people of this village, _I am a member of your group_."



"I would think that the villagers would consider you just another representative of their Church, just as Amalric is. I'm sure that other members of the Church have visited Amalric in the past. The rest of us are obviously the hired mercenaries. If you feel that your presence at the gathering would uncover my subterfuge, though, I won't go."

OOC: I'll do whatever Selanil wants to do.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 9, 2005)

Dain comes in, mouth half full of biscuit.

"Ya know, It has occured to me that all the villagers will be at the mill today at noon.  Eevn though it is daylight, that would be the perfect time for the beastie to swoop in and gorge itself again."

"I say we make a show of leaving the town, with the appearance of going back to Selby-by-the-water, and then leave the trail once we are out of sight of the village and circle back around as stealthily as possible.  Maldordo can watch the meeting.  If we do this, we must go now and with haste and much grumbling.  Speak loudly about the church and orders.  Once we have left and the villagers attention is focused on the mill, we should be able to sneak back in all the easier and find some vantage point to watch what transpires."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 9, 2005)

*In the Church:*


Brother Hengist pondered Dain's words...and shook his head.  "I do not know," he said.  "If the creature has some means of watching you, perhaps."  Turning to Horsom, the unordained man smiled apologetically.  "Please remember, Horsom, that these people are not so well traveled as you or I.  Most have never gone so far as Selby, and it lies not a day's ride from their doorsteps.  Be certain that everyone who so much as passes through is scrutinized and talked about for months after they have gone.  Years, maybe.  Generations, if their deeds are notable.  Did you not all grumble about how much more interested the villagers were in you, than even this creature that plagues them, when you made rounds to interview potential witnesses?  If they do not watch me as closely as you, be sure that my name has passed their lips."

Brother Tillo came in.  "My lords," he said, "the sun nears its zenith.  If you would go to the mill, you must go _now_."



*In the Mill:*



The miller let the cat into the mill.  The post that linked the large, turning millwheel from the millpond to the grist wheels in the mill had been taken out, so that the interior was quiet.  Indeed, this early in the year there would be nothing to grind.  Later, though, the mill would employ local youths to ensure that there were enough hands to turn harvested grain into flour.

The outer walls of the mill were stone, with interior walls, floors, and beams of wood.  Pulleys that could be connected to the turning millwheel made it possible to use the stream's power to lift heavy bags of grain to the second floor, where they would be sorted into hoppers and funneled down between the huge grinding stones.  Large wooden double doors on one end of the mill allowed cartloads to be brought in and offloaded near the pulley-driven grain lift.  These doors were closed at the moment.  The miller brought Maldordo in by a side door.  

At the moment, again, the mill seemed quiet.  There were plenty of holes and chinks in the loose-fit rouch-carved stones of the mill's outer wall.  Although it had probably been well-plastered once, it was easy to see where rats could get in -- and where Maldordo could get out, if need be.

"Well, here's a home for you, my Black Tom," said the miller, hunkering down once more with a grunt of pain.  "I think that dwarf busted a rib."  He scratched Maldordo again behind the ears.  "There are some nasty rats in here.  I hope you do better than the last cat I had in here, though I shall probably never know.  Be kind to my sons.  They'll be kind to you in return, if you just catch those rats."  He rose with another grunt.  "I wish you well, Black Tom."

Turning, he made to leave the mill.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 9, 2005)

Kregor was getting visably agitated with a lack of decision.  *"I care not what we do, although I believe that Gragnor's words must be taken into consideration.  I would be a fool to go at this on my own, therefore, I will agree to any plan that sounds plausable.  Although, I fear that we will only do more damage should we go to this meeting.  We already have one of our group there who is best suited for the spying job.  The rest of us should decide what to do quickly.  I for one am for lying in wait here and setting a trap, while Amalric advises the twon that we have left due to more pressing matters with the church in Selby.  I think if any of our current number here attends that meeting, we jeopardize the ruse of our leaving.  As for the farmhouse, I fear that only sending on person to scout it out will be the end of said person."* 

Kregor clears his throat and ends his speach.  *"I think our best course of action is to lay our trap and have the beast come to us.  This is why I suggested that there be a ceremony tonight, here at the church for the miller's son.  This will bring the manticore the closest to us should he take the bait and try to prey upon those gathered to pay their respects to that poor boy."*


----------



## Samuel Leming (Apr 10, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Turning, he made to leave the mill.




OOC: Since not much has happened to Maldordo since he left the church, I'm assuming there's more than an hour before the noon meeting.

Maldordo will wait until the miller leaves and peer out the chinks in the wall to see where the miller goes.  He suspects the miller will return to his cottage to give his last minute instructions and goodbyes to his family.  In that case, Maldordo intends to stay in the mill to explore and perhaps have a chat with Norby and his friend.  If the miller goes anywhere other than his home, Maldordo will sneak out and discretely shadow him.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 10, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> Kregor clears his throat and ends his speach.  *"I think our best course of action is to lay our trap and have the beast come to us.  This is why I suggested that there be a ceremony tonight, here at the church for the miller's son.  This will bring the manticore the closest to us should he take the bait and try to prey upon those gathered to pay their respects to that poor boy."*



 Horsom rises from the stool he's been sitting on and begins to pace nervously; he is anxious to do _something_. "The manticore's pattern has always been to attack from a position of strength: the isolated farmhouse, the lone shepherd, the housewife and children left alone while the husband tills the fields. I don't think that it will suddenly decide to attack a large group," he replies to Kregor. "I agree that we have to make it think we've left town, so we should make ready to leave right now. Even better if our exit takes us past the mill: any potential spies of the manticore will see us leave and this may trigger someone to contact the manticore. We can even announce that we're leaving because of the manticore's warning. Not to mention that it gives Maldordo a chance to see what we're up to. Once we leave town, I'm willing to follow Selanil in sneaking to the farmhouse. If the group decides on another course, such as keeping an eye on the town from a distance to follow any potentially suspicious characters who leave town, I'll go with that too."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 10, 2005)

OOC:

Just to be clear:

Horsom won't go to the miller's gathering.
Horsom's last choice is to stay in the church. If that is the consensus, however, he will do so.
For vote-taking purposes, he'll side with Selanil (just to make things easier).
He is in favour of any plan involving the group pretending to leave the area (if that involves Hengist et al, so be it) and Amalric telling the villagers that the mercenaries have left.
His preferred option is to hide just outside the village to see what transpires after the meeting (Amalric can inform Maldordo of the group's whereabouts once Maldordo returns).
His second preferred option is to investigate the farmhouse (although I'm worried that that is what the manticore is expecting).


----------



## maddmic (Apr 10, 2005)

Kregor looks as if he has just been struck with a stone.  *"Horsom's right.  I say we all leave town.  Let Amalric tell the others, it might look to suspicious if we go past the miller's just to tell them that we leave.  Once we're outside the town, Maldordo is still our eyes and ears.  we lay in wait with no fire, or any sign that we're near.  Once the Manticore strikes, Amalric, or Maldordo send word and we return to strike the beast a fatal blow."*


OOC:
Wasn't trying to be difficult, I just didn't think it wise to attend the meeting, or check out the farmhouse.  This sounds like a good plan though.  We might be able to come to a compromise yet!


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 11, 2005)

OOC: It sounds we have an agreement that'll get the story moving along somewhat: Selanil, Dain, Kregor, and Horsom are in favour of leaving the village and faking leaving the area. Glom hasn't agreed or disagreed with this idea. This sounds like a majority vote for this initial course of action. Hopefully, this is enough for RC to advance the Maldordo storyline.

As to what to do once we're hidden outside the village, we have Horsom and Kregor with a preference for keeping an eye on the village and any comings and goings. Selanil doesn't mind this plan (at least he was in favour of a minor variation of it) but prefers to visit the farmhouse. Horsom's second choice is to visit the farmhouse, but Kregor thinks this is a bad idea. Dain wants to circle back and spy on the meeting. We don't know Glom's thoughts on this part of the plan. Effectively, we have 1.5 votes for the farmhouse, 2.5 for keeping an eye on the village, and 1 vote for spying on the miller's assembly.

Input from Glom can settle this quickly. Or further input from Dain based on the last few posts.

I know I said earlier that I'd side with Selanil in case of a tie, but it sounds like Kregor is strongly against going to the farmhouse, and Selanil isn't really against watching the village and tracking any suspicious comings and goings. With this in mind, if there is a tie between these two options, I vote that we stay away from the farmhouse in the interests of keeping the most people happy.

Sound good? Did I leave anything out?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 11, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> OOC: Since not much has happened to Maldordo since he left the church, I'm assuming there's more than an hour before the noon meeting.
> 
> Maldordo will wait until the miller leaves and peer out the chinks in the wall to see where the miller goes.  He suspects the miller will return to his cottage to give his last minute instructions and goodbyes to his family.  In that case, Maldordo intends to stay in the mill to explore and perhaps have a chat with Norby and his friend.  If the miller goes anywhere other than his home, Maldordo will sneak out and discretely shadow him.






Peering out of the mill, Maldordo saw the miller enter his cottage, as he had expected.  Before going in, the man leaned the iron harpoon up against the wall next to the door.

Although Maldordo's attention was on the miller, he heard the soft noise of something approaching behind him.  Turning quickly, he found himself staring into the beady eyes of a large black rat, not more than three feet away.  There was another rat, behind the first, and somewhat smaller.  Both rats froze as Maldordo turned, but the larger rat in front bared its teeth and took another step forward.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Apr 11, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Although Maldordo's attention was on the miller, he heard the soft noise of something approaching behind him.  Turning quickly, he found himself staring into the beady eyes of a large black rat, not more than three feet away.  There was another rat, behind the first, and somewhat smaller.  Both rats froze as Maldordo turned, but the larger rat in front bared its teeth and took another step forward.




Standing confidently, Maldordo will address the approaching rodent in a friendly manner using its own language.  "Ah, Norby I presume?  I'm Maldordo.  Well met!  I was hoping I'd get a chance to chat with you before the miller holds his meeting here at noon."


----------



## Krug (Apr 11, 2005)

"Oh what- you were waiting for my vote? Me? My vote is equal? My apologies, democracy is a weird concept. Most times Glom do what Glom instructed to do, even if suicidal. 

"Well trickery is a goblin's nature. I say aye to faking leaving the area," says Glom, happy he could contribute.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 11, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> "Oh what- you were waiting for my vote? Me? My vote is equal? My apologies, democracy is a weird concept. Most times Glom do what Glom instructed to do, even if suicidal.
> 
> "Well trickery is a goblin's nature. I say aye to faking leaving the area," says Glom, happy he could contribute.



OOC:    

---------------------------------

Horsom laughs. "Always glad to have your input, Glom. But what about after we leave town? What are your thoughts? Sneak up on the farmhouse? Spy on the town from afar and possibly track the movements of anyone suspicious leaving town? Sneak back into the village to spy on the miller's meeting?"


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 11, 2005)

Dain agrees with the others and begins packing his goods.  He heads out to the stables to retrieve anvil and hook-up the cart.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 11, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Standing confidently, Maldordo will address the approaching rodent in a friendly manner using its own language.  "Ah, Norby I presume?  I'm Maldordo.  Well met!  I was hoping I'd get a chance to chat with you before the miller holds his meeting here at noon."






The large rat stopped, nearly sitting on his haunches.  "So, the miller has finally found a cat equal to his rats," it said.  Then it added, as an afterthought, "Perhaps equal.  How to know, eh?"

"It spoke!" the second rat squeaked.

"Indeed, my dear, it did.  Maldordo, you say?  Well, Maldordo, if you be here for revenge against the cats we've killed in the past, I swear that none spoke a word before dying.  If they were favored by the Lord of Cats, I never knew it.  And, it's often kill or be killed where cats are involved, you know."

The rat paused, as though considering.  The other rat moved out from behind him, walking in a slow arc that would eventually flank Maldordo.

"If you be here on account of the kids the miller sacrificed this winter past, well, I'll admit that I had my fill indeed, but you cannot blame a rat for being a rat, as the saying goes.  The dead are dead, and no one's any better for letting a tasty tidbit go to waste."


----------



## Krug (Apr 11, 2005)

"Um... sneaking back and spy on the miller sounds viable," says Glom, trying to smile.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 11, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> "Um... sneaking back and spy on the miller sounds viable," says Glom, trying to smile.



That leaves the final total at 1.5 votes for the farmhouse, 2.5 for keeping an eye on the village, and 2 votes for spying on the miller's assembly. I'm not positive, but the last comment from Dain sounds like he might be casting his vote with the current majority, but that doesn't affect the outcome.

Looks like we're keeping an eye on the village. RC, are Hengist, Elidor, and Tillo coming with us?

------------------------------------------------

Horsom placed his hands on his knees and stood up from the bench he'd been perched on. "Well that's settled then. Amalric, we'll leave as soon as our gear is packed. We'd be thankful if you could spread the word that we've abandoned the hunt and let Maldordo know where we've gone once he returns." Horsom exchanged a handshake (or whatever passes for a handshake in the Lakelands) with Amalric. Gruffly, he spoke: "I am glad that you have recovered your faith in yourself." He paused awkwardly. "Take care." Horsom turned away quickly and went out to saddle his horse, vaguely embarrassed by his uncharacteristic display of emotion.

Once the five companions were underway, Horsom wondered aloud about their next step. "Selanil, you are the obvious choice to track anyone leaving the town. Is it wise for us to split up though? It might be the best course of action, but I'm not sure. What are everyone's thoughts?"


----------



## Samuel Leming (Apr 12, 2005)

As the rat questions his reason for being here, Maldordo winces inwardly that he didn't consider that these country rodents would be less cosmopolitan than other intelligent rats he's met.  After Norby finishes his point about not wasting food, Maldordo goes on, "I'm not here because of any of your past fights or past meals.  As a mater of fact, I'm not here to offer either of you any harm at all."  With that, Maldordo sits down and takes a casual, but brief, look at the smaller rat as it circles around.

"I, and some fellows, are here in Kell's Reach to hunt down the manticore that you may have heard about.  What I'm doing in this mill at this particular time is keeping an eye on the miller, who we know is not only worshipping one of the evil ancient gods, but may actually be planning to call on this horrible deity for direct aid against his enemies.  The miller intends to hold a meeting here at the mill at noon today to summon or conjure something to destroy the manticore.  Anything from the old gods powerful enough to kill the manticore will be an even worse threat.  Bad news for humans. Bad news for cats.  Bad news for rats.  I don't think the miller fully understands the danger he's about to inflict on himself and the people he cares for.  I'm here to watch and interfere if I can."

"While I'm waiting, I figure it would be wise to talk to you to see if you know anything about the manticore, the miller, or some of the fey creatures that live around here.  I thought I saw signs of other fey when I was exploring in here last night."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 13, 2005)

Selanil listens carefully to the arguments presented by his companions without comment.  Once the decision seems to be to keep an eye on the village, he nods in agreement.  "I will go along with the majority, despite the fact that I believe that certain situations require more direct intervention, this being one of them.  As we are all in this together however, I will defer to the majority.  Let us find the best place to watch the village that we can and still remain hidden.  If this plan shows no success after one day, I suggest that we revisit the other options at that time."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 13, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Selanil listens carefully to the arguments presented by his companions without comment.  Once the decision seems to be to keep an eye on the village, he nods in agreement.  "I will go along with the majority, despite the fact that I believe that certain situations require more direct intervention, this being one of them.  As we are all in this together however, I will defer to the majority.  Let us find the best place to watch the village that we can and still remain hidden.  If this plan shows no success after one day, I suggest that we revisit the other options at that time."



Horsom nods in agreement. "Sounds good to me. What if we re-evaluate in mid-afternoon? If there is anyone reporting to the manticore, he'll have made his move by then. That way, if the manticore is still bloated from its last.. meal, we still have time to catch it at the farmhouse."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 14, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> "While I'm waiting, I figure it would be wise to talk to you to see if you know anything about the manticore, the miller, or some of the fey creatures that live around here.  I thought I saw signs of other fey when I was exploring in here last night."






"You mean the little sneak with its poisoned needles?  Not much of a threat to anything what can think its way around a trap.  Isn't that right, pet?"

"Right as rot, my love."  The second rat stopped moving.  It was now in flanking position.

"Miller shouldn't be surprised if he hears voices in an old mill," Norby continued, his voice taking on a sing-song effect.  "Miller shouldn't be surprised if he asks for advice, and what, someone answers him, right?  Here's a secret for you."  The rat's eyes glitter wickedly.  "Miller's grandfather, maybe the Miller's grandfather's grandfather, he built this mill by the stream.  He built it out of what was lying around.  He built it where stones were easy to come by, and where he didn't have to carry them far.  You see what I mean?  No?  Dwarfie Run isn't the only barrow in Kell's Reach, is it, pet?"

"No, Norbert.  There's another."

"It's all barrow stones, this.  Built over another barrow, long ago.  Bones down under our feet.  Come out to these old stones and pray, ask for guidance, who knows what might answer, right?  Maybe this miller will summon dead warriors to do his bidding.  Maybe there's old spirits tied up in these stones, might help him.  Maybe somebody whispered sweet nothings in his ear."

The second rat snickered.

"Ah, now, my trixie Beatrix, amusing as it may be to those of us whose lot is to live down among the bones, I don't think this fine feline fellow is quite so tickled.  So, let me tell you a thing or two to ease your mind, Maldordo.  First, I can speak whispered human speech with the best of them, so the miller's plan is sound enough as any I've ever had.  And a rat knows a thing or two about traps, if he's to be long in the world, I can tell you.  And don't get that look on your face, because I didn't tell him to sacrifice no children, either!  Where he got that idea, I don't know.  

"Other thing I'll tell you is this:  My Trix and I are a might peckish, and neither one of us has taken a bite out of _you_.  By which I mean to say that we're rats, yes, but we're country rats.  Not bad as rats go.  None of your dockside dealings for us, right?  So, when you're talking to your fine human friends you might want to remember us, and make sure that the miller is buried close to the mill."  The rat licked his lips.  "He'd like that, you know.  We'd see to it that little bits of him were spread about, as it were."


----------



## Samuel Leming (Apr 14, 2005)

"So, Norbert, I'd be grateful to hear more about this trap you've tricked this foolish miller into.  There'll be other village folk here, so I hope it's nothing generally dangerous.  I've been in Kell's Reach only one day and I've already grown to dislike your miller, so I suspect it's more than hunger driving you to seek his death."

"I may not be able to arrange the miller's burial, but since I believe you've been straight with me I'll make sure you two have a feast.  No, you'll have two feasts.  You and Beatrix will be among the select few rats that know what a manticore tastes like."

"You wouldn't happen to know where I can find the little sneak with the needles, do you?  Its name could be helpful too."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 14, 2005)

"Sorry, not among my list of contacts," Norbert said.  "Though it did land on the mill roof last night."

"Oh, Norby's plan is a clever one," Beatrix cooed.

"Right you are there, my love," Norbert agreed.  "See, what I told him to do was to armor himself as best he could.  Then he's to take somewhat like a big hook or a harpoon, and tie it to a tree.  Then he's to go out at night and stand there 'til the beast comes flappity-flapping along.  Then he's got to lure it close, see?  Play dead if he must.  Then _oof!_ he stabs the beast with the hook and it can't fly away.  Probably kill him then.  Maybe not.  Maybe too busy trying to get away.  Maybe too busy dealing with the archers, what come out of hiding right about then.  Either way, the beast is gone.  Maybe the miller is gone, too.  Then his sons inherit the mill."  The rat made a motion like a shrug.  "Better way to die than hanging, and after you stumbled across his winter activities, his future stopped at the end of a rope."


----------



## Samuel Leming (Apr 15, 2005)

Maldordo chuckles as he listens to Norbert's plan, but sobers as the implications start to filter through his thoughts.

"Yes, Norbert, that is a clever plan, but there's a couple of points these local hunters will have to consider."

"First, this manticore is the overly proud owner of a true hunter's nose.  If it approaches from downwind it'll know there's more than one man.  When it sees only one man, especially one playing dead, and senses others it'll know a trap has been set.  Hmmm.  Given the manticore's canny hunting behavior we've seen so far, it may even circle its prey like a scavenger before coming in.  The miller and his compatriots will need to consider this."

"Second, the manticore isn't a mere hunting beast like the cats you've known.  I suspect that it craves tormenting its prey as much as it craves flesh.  If it sees a trap it's very likely to turn away and go after the villager's unprotected families!  It would be able to teach its hunters a lesson, sow terror, and have a feast all in one act."

"Wait. Wait.  This may be just the trap my fellows and I are looking for.  If all the families of the villagers out hunting the manticore gather at one place...  Like the church, the miller's cottage or even this mill we could guard them and wait.  The manticore is wary of traps and hunters right now, but if it thinks it's already avoided those problems it may lose its caution.  When the manticore bypasses the hunters and comes after their families, we'll have it!  I suppose it could go after their livestock instead, but that wouldn't satisfy this monster's malice.  Yes, I think a plan could be built around this."

OOC: Two hundredth post!  Yay!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 17, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Maldordo chuckles as he listens to Norbert's plan, but sobers as the implications start to filter through his thoughts.
> 
> "Yes, Norbert, that is a clever plan, but there's a couple of points these local hunters will have to consider."
> 
> ...





Norbert snorted with derision.  "Until last night, the thing never touched human hide nor human hair.  I'd have heard had one of the villagers been eaten, I can assure you of that!"

"That's right!" said the other rat, Beatrix.  "We'd a known had anyone hereabouts been eaten by the big cat!"  She said the word, _cat_, as though it were a curse.  "No offense meant," she added quickly.

"In any event," Norbert went on sulkily, "if he wanted the advice of a warrior, he should have asked a warrior.  When you ask an empty mill, who do you expect to answer, if not the rats?"


----------



## Samuel Leming (Apr 18, 2005)

Maldordo will continue his rat chat until the miller comes back or something else happens.

OOC: Yeah, I could ask the rats more questions, but nobody else has played in six days.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 18, 2005)

Amalric and Brother Elidor returned as the group was packing.  The orphaned boy, Eoth, had been safely delivered to his new home.  Brother Elidor had to hurry to catch up, so that his scant goods were packed and ready when the others were to depart.

The group of adventurers bid Amalric good-bye, and, with the three lay brethren assigned to guide them and watch their animals, the group of adventurers began to move off northward through the village, toward Selby-by-the-Water.  Amalric had wished them good luck.  The once-dishevelled priest had become quite emotional, telling them he would not fail to ensure that the village knew that they were gone.  And he had brought them something for their lunch:  pastries filled with salt pork, onions, and potatoes.

He beamed proudly, "I have made these myself, with the last of my winter provender."

As they went over the small stone bridge that spanned the millstream, and passed beneath the baleful mill, they could see that some of the villagers had already begun gathering there.  It was near enough noon, no doubt, but the sun was hidden behind the clouds.  The overcast sky from the night before was returned, heavy now with the promise of a storm to come.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 18, 2005)

As Dain rolls by the villagers in his cart, he shakes his head with pity for their plight.  "May the seven have mercy on this village, and may the villagers see the error of their ways."   

He shifts around in his seat and comments about how he is looking forward to sleeping in his own cot this night back in Selby-by-the-Water.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 18, 2005)

As the group rides past the villagers, Selanil makes a point of not looking at them, keeping his gaze fixed on the road ahead.  He remains quiet as well, until out of the village and the earshot of the villagers.  He drops to the back of the group and continuously scans their back trail, making sure they aren't being followed.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 19, 2005)

Kregor follows suit and keeps his eyes straight ahead as they ride of of the village.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 19, 2005)

Horsom thanked Amalric with a warm grin. "These pasties smell delicious. Be sure to let Maldordo how to get to the small hollow we'll be camped in."

-----------------------------------------------------------------

As the companions pass the gathering villagers by, he calls out to a particularly sour looking elder: "Good luck to you!" He later chuckled to himself at Dain's comments. "What a ham!" he thought.

As the group made its way out of the village, Horsom nodded approvingly at Selanil's woodcraft. Though he had grown up near the forest, Horsom had only ever shown a small interest in learning the lore of the wilds, but he could appreciate the skills of men like Fellan and Selanil. Though he couldn't tell a poisonous Runyon Cap from the delicious Marabell mushroom, he knew that he could compete with the elf when it came to creeping silently through the bush. Years of hunting small game had taught him that much. "If someone suspicious leaves the village, Selanil and I could follow him at a distance."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 19, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> As the group rides past the villagers, Selanil makes a point of not looking at them, keeping his gaze fixed on the road ahead.  He remains quiet as well, until out of the village and the earshot of the villagers.  He drops to the back of the group and continuously scans their back trail, making sure they aren't being followed.






As the group left, it was mostly children who followed them.  Children being fickle, they were ready to jeer (from a safe distance) as the wagon and horses went by.  The adults were different.  Although certainly not all of the adults had come to beg the group to stay, most of those who had come running when they heard of the group's departure had done so for just that purpose.  "Don't leave us!" an old woman cried.  A tall man and his wife stood by with a stunned child and watched them go grimly.  Brother Elidor turned his head away, for the boy was Eoth, whose parents had been killed by the manticore, and the others were Broadhain Tallstone and his wife, Eoma.

The lay brother flinched as Horsom singled Broadhain out for a jaunty "Good luck to you!"  The tall man frowned and spit upon the ground.  They could hear him mutter a curse beneath his breath, though not what he said.  Brother Elidor flinched, but said nothing.  That comment, and that reaction, both rang with the truth of the situation.  The adventurers seemed bitter, and those that they should have best protected had made it known that they believed the ruse.  Who then could doubt that the group had left for good?

Meanwhile, at the mill, Salwerk Miller's cronies had arrived, and the man began to reveal his plan as though it had come from the gods themselves.  "For surely," he said, "as I prayed, a voice came to me, and told me what to do."  What followed was, very much, Norbert's plan.  Salwerk intended to tie the harpoon by rope to a tree, harpoon the manticore, and give archers hiding nearby a chance to shoot it.  He seemed to recognize the dangers that Norbert did not, for he expected the archers to hide in nearby cottages.  Of course, he would likely die doing this.

It was about then that word came of the group's departure.  The miller's face grew sour.  Who knows?  Perhaps without the threat of his own death that the group provided, he would have had the victim determined by lots.  Or perhaps he had hoped -- despite his vocal remonstrations the other way -- that he would be spared the need to do what he proposed.  In any event, he shook it off, and prepared to do what he had to.  One thing he sought was whatever makeshift armor the village could provide.  For the miller's hevy frame, they had nothing better than leather.  Some thought a few metal plates might be sewn onto this.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 19, 2005)

The catcalls of the children and the stricken looks from their elders left Horsom wincing inwardly. He steeled himself by recalling that this charade was necessary to lull the manticore into a mistake.

Brother Elidor was obviously responding equally poorly to the villagers' disappointment. "Cheer up, Elidor. The villagers will thank us once we bring down the manticore. Sure, some will only remember that we abandoned them in their hour of need, but we can rest easy knowing that we act for the greater good."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 19, 2005)

Selanil ignores the children and the elders alike.  Until the group is away from the village, he remains silent.  Once the village is safely behind them and he is sure no one of significance is following them, he speaks.  "We should find a place to hide and watch.  Unless someone knows this area well and has an idea of where we can find such a place, I will attempt to find something appropriate."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 20, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> "We should find a place to hide and watch.  Unless someone knows this area well and has an idea of where we can find such a place, I will attempt to find something appropriate."




OOC: 


			
				Ulorian said:
			
		

> Horsom thanked Amalric with a warm grin. "These pasties smell delicious. Be sure to let Maldordo how to get to the small hollow we'll be camped in."



Horsom asked Amalric to identify a suitable location. This was mainly so that Amalric would be able to give directions to Maldordo once he returned to the church.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 20, 2005)

*OOG:  Don't have the time to reply fully right now, but I think you will be pleased when I get to.


RC*


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 20, 2005)

As Maldordo watched the miller, the rest of the group made its way north to the secluded hollow that Amalric had suggested.  It was a small dell, where some cavern collapsed long ago, creating a depression that had in turn become a small, secluded grove.  Reaching the place, Selanil went forward quietly to ensure that it was deserted.  Several long minutes went by, and then Selanil crept back.

The group had made a good decision when they chose to leave Kell's Reach, even for a while.  The night before, the manticore had attacked Eoth's family's farm, northmost of the village.  In the morning, it had released Eoth to send the group a message -- leave or more villagers would die.  And then, apparently, it had crept into this very dell.  The overhanging branches would hinder its flight, and, Selanil quietly reported, it seemed to be sleeping.

"Leave the animals with us," Brother Hengist whispered.  "Do what you came to do."


----------



## maddmic (Apr 20, 2005)

Kregor grinned maliciously as he dismounted.  *"So it ends here."* He then drops to his knees.  *"Mighty Gragnor, you are to be praised for this.  Your wisdom has led us to this beast's make-shift lair.  Grant me the strength to finish the task at hand and protect these villagers from this menace.  Guide my blade and my spear so that I might send this monster to you for it's judgement."*  He then bows his head fully to the ground.  He begins casting and then stands.  Inhaling deeply, then exhaling, he looks at the rest of the group.  *"Gragnor is with us.  We should make haste and surprise the beast while it sleeps."*  He then bears his jagged and misaligned teeth in preparation for the coming assault.

OOC:
Bull's Strength please.    Maybe now he can use it a bit better than the attempt the night before....


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 20, 2005)

*Meanwhile, back at the mill....*

As Maldordo watched through the chinks in the mill wall, the miller explained his plan to the gathered people outside.  Suddenly, he felt needle-sharp fangs sink into his flesh, as the bulk of the larger rat nearly bowled him over.  The wound was far deeper than Maldordo would have expected from a rat, but it would have been deeper still had not some instinct warned the cat at the last moment.

*(4 hp damage)*

As Maldordo recovered from the first attack, he heard Norbert say, "Sorry, lad.  You're a good sort, for a cat...but once a man knows his rats can talk, there's no end to the trouble."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 20, 2005)

Horsom bids Hengist to tie the horses far enough away that they aren't spooked or injured in the coming battle. He then loosens the axe at his belt and strings his mighty bow. He also takes one of the extra quivers from his horse Yandoo (a colloquial Parthelonian phrase describing a swift horse), leaving one tied to the saddle, just in case.

Horsom waits for Kregor to finish his prayers to Gragnor, and mumbles a few heartfelt praises to Herne and Celene himself. "My preference is to take cover behind a stump or log or rock and launch a few arrows into the foul thing before engaging it in closer quarters."

-------------------------------------------

Once everyone is ready to move in, Horsom asks for a moment. "I've a gift I'd like to.. try to open." He pulls one of Tattercoats's acorns from his satchel, digs a small hole in the soil, then covers it up. He quickly stands, breath held in anticipation.

OOC: If nothing happens, he sprinkles a bit of water from his waterskin. If nothing happens still, he digs out the acorn and places it back in his satchel. He keeps it handy; he'd like to experiment with it in this battle.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Apr 20, 2005)

Either of Maldordo's other two forms would be better for combat than his natural cat form.  He'll change into his human shape and draw his rapier.  If these two treacherous rats still want to fight an armed and armored human, Maldordo will kill them.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 20, 2005)

Kregor looks at Horsom and shakes his head.  *"We have the opportunity to surround it.  I think we should use this to our advantage instead of shooting arrows into the woods and alerting it to our presense.  If you disagree, at least let me move to within striking distance.  I'd hate to waste this blessing bestowed upon us and have more innocent lives forfeited by our haste and lack of planning."*  He then moves to the edge of the trees.  Looking at the elf, he nods.  *"Can you show me the best way to approach the beast?"*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 20, 2005)

"Kregor, you misunderstood me. What I meant was that we all approach it and take our positions. As some of us charge, the rest of us can let loose with a volley or two of arrows before we also enter the fray."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 20, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Either of Maldordo's other two forms would be better for combat than his natural cat form.  He'll change into his human shape and draw his rapier.  If these two treacherous rats still want to fight an armed and armored human, Maldordo will kill them.





"Yarg!" Norbert cried out, leaping backward.  "That's not fair!"  He moved quickly toward a rat hole as quickly as could be, obviously intent on escaping.

"Can't blame a rat for being a rat," Beatrix squeaked as she tried to follow.

*(Beatrix provokes an AoO, if you want to take it.)*


RC


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 21, 2005)

> He then moves to the edge of the trees. Looking at the elf, he nods. "Can you show me the best way to approach the beast?"




Selanil takes a look around the dell to see if he can determine the best way to approach the creature.  He'll relay whatever he is able to determine to Kregor.

"Let those that are planning to use missle fire get into position.  I will be going in with Kregor.  This spear," he says hefting the weapon that was given him by Maeve, "will taste the blood of the beast.  It is possible that I could sneak into the clearing and get close to it before it awakens but I do not know how sharp its senses are.  I am willing to try that but I defer to the rest of the group.  If we simply want to get into position, surround it and then charge, that is fine with me as well."


----------



## maddmic (Apr 21, 2005)

Kregor nod.  *"I misunderstood.  I am not that quiet, so I suggest you all get in position before I begin my charge.  Selanil, how far in is this beast?*


----------



## Krug (Apr 21, 2005)

Glom is ready, the electricity in his brain flitting about. He is eager to let it loose...


----------



## Samuel Leming (Apr 21, 2005)

Maldordo calls after the fleeing rats in their own language, "Be rats, but consider the potential price of treachery if your next victim can defend themselves and isn't a 'good sort' like I."

After the foolish rats scurry into their hole, Maldordo will begin looking for a back exit from the mill so he can return to the church without going past the miller and his mob.



			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> *(Beatrix provokes an AoO, if you want to take it.)*




OCC: Well, Maldordo is the back-stabbing sort, but he's not the kind of person that does violence after the need has passed.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 21, 2005)

Standing next to Glom, the hair on the back of Horsom's neck suddenly stands on end. The axeman is vaguely disturbed by the gleam in Glom's eye.

Horsom clears his throat nervously then nods his consent to Kregor and Selanil. "I'll stay back and pepper it with arrows. Kregor, if you're worried about making noise, Selanil, Glom, and I can take our positions first, then you can move in. That way, if the beast is alerted by your clanking," he nudges the priest in the ribs, "the rest of us are still in position to attack."

He then turns to the taciturn dwarf. "Dain, are you ready? Anything to add?"

OOC:

Horsom wants to close to 60' (arriving upwind). When everyone moves in to attack, Horsom will Rapid Shot arrows. After the first round he will close to 30' to take advantage of Point Blank Shot. If the manticore takes 5' steps, Horsom will do the same to keep himself within 30'. He will keep firing arrows from this distance until the situation changes (e.g. the manticore closes with him).

Move Silently: +5
Hide: +4
Attack/Damage longbow (with RS but without PBS): +7/1d8+3
Attack/Damage longbow (with RS and  PBS): +8/1d8+4
Attack/Damage axe: +8/1d8+3
AC (without shield): 18
AC (with shield): 20

Edit: RC, what about my acorn?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 21, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> Edit: RC, what about my acorn?





*Sorry.  I'm at work now, and won't be home until tomorrow night.  

RC*


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 21, 2005)

Dain impatiently rybs his hands together, restraining himself from charging into the dell screaming with dwarvish fury.  "I will go in on the ground, I have never been one to use a bow.  They do not feel natural in my hand.  I just ask that you let me loose a spell on it, before we go in, that will hasten the beasts doom."   Dain, knowing that his metal armor can be quite noisy, does his best to make not a sound as he moves toward the dell.  Those close to him can hear him muttering a prayer under his breath.


ooc:  Dain's plan is to get close and cast 'doom' on the beast, then enter combat by throwing an axe and following that by charging in with Tor-Angol.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 21, 2005)

*Still not home, but meat for thought from work*

*See attached map.  Sorry about how rough it is  The red X is the manticore.

I will get to the acorn & etc. tomorrow night.

RC*


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 23, 2005)

Selanil gave the group a rough idea of the area's layout (see rough map, previous post).

Once everyone was ready to move in, Horsom asked for a moment. "I've a gift I'd like to.. try to open," he said.  He pulled one of Tattercoats's acorns from his satchel, dug a small hole in the soil, then covered it up.  He quickly stood, breath held in anticipation.  Everyone watched.

A minute passed.  Nothing happened.

Horsom watered the ground with a bit of water sprinkled from his waterskin.

Another minute passed.  Again, nothing happened.

Horsom could feel the group watching him, and his cheeks grew little red as he dug out the acorn to place it back in his satchel.  He wanted to keep it handy; thinking he'd like to experiment with it in the upcoming battle.

But, Lo!  The acorn had opened, and crawling out of it was a wee, wee green man, so small that he could curl back within the nut, were he of a mind to do so.  He seemed to be clad in curling brown leaves.  Perhaps it was part of his skin.  As Horsom watched, the little man pulled itself fully from the ground, and spoke.  His voice was high and reedy, and they could hear nothing that he said.

Horsom leaned in, and the little man yelled something like this:

_
Green Man of the Oaks
Thou art strong; I am stronger
So small I, to speak I must holler
Had thee waited longer,
I would have been taller.
What need hast thou, to ask me awaken?
What quest hast thou, need undertaken?
What question hast thou, needing reply?
What service needs thou, who planted I?_​


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 23, 2005)

Horsom stares in stunned silence at the strange little fey perched in the palm of his hand. Whatever he had expected to come from planting the acorn, it certainly wasn't this. "Wait till Corvo hears about this," he thought.

"A pleasure to meet you," begins Horsom awkwardly, for once at a loss for words. He gathered his jumbled thoughts as quickly as he could. "Apologies for not giving you the time to grow to full size." He cleared his throat nervously. "There is a man-eating beast, a manticore, in the bottom of yonder hollow. We are about to enter combat with it. Legends tell of its poisonous breath.. or gaze.. or stinger.. or is it spikes? In any case, could you remove its poison? Or at least make us impervious to it? And who is the Green Man of the Oaks?"


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 23, 2005)

The little man looked up at Horsom.

_Answer or protection, which shall it be?
I can do either, not both, for thee.
Protection I offer can help but four --
Had thou waited longer, I could have done more._​


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 23, 2005)

"Protection, please," replied Horsom. "Protect us all except the dwarf.. that race's hardiness is legendary, and he'll likely need the help less than the rest of us. My thanks for your assistance."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 23, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> "Protection, please," replied Horsom. "Protect us all except the dwarf.. that race's hardiness is legendary, and he'll likely need the help less than the rest of us. My thanks for your assistance."





_Take my shell and break it thrice
Four quarters make; it must suffice
String each quarter on a thread
And slip the charm o'er each head;
When each piece does grow black
Know thy protection is taken back.
Throw the cap into the wood; 
As a charm, it will do no good._​


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 24, 2005)

Horsom follows the faerie man's instructions, breaking the acorn into 4 quarters. He carefully drills a hole into each section with the point of his dagger and uses thread pulled from his leggings to make create a necklace of sorts. When he's finished, he takes the acorn's cap and throws it into the wood. He thanks the tiny fey once more and hands out the charms.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 25, 2005)

Kregor waits impatiently as the conversation goes on.  Once the acorn is given to him he throws it over his neck.  *"Are we ready now?"*

OOC:
I don't have my 3.0 books any longer.  Can somebody look up the duration of Shield Of Faith?  I would like Kregor to cast that for the combat, but I don't want it cast too early.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 25, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> Kregor waits impatiently as the conversation goes on.  Once the acorn is given to him he throws it over his neck.  *"Are we ready now?"*
> 
> OOC:
> I don't have my 3.0 books any longer.  Can somebody look up the duration of Shield Of Faith?  I would like Kregor to cast that for the combat, but I don't want it cast too early.



Horsom readies his bow. "I'm ready to move in."
OOC:
Shield of Faith: 1 minute/level


----------



## Krug (Apr 25, 2005)

Glom nods. "Ready!"


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 25, 2005)

Dain waits impatiently as Horsom makes the charms.

"If your done playing with your wee friend, I'd like to go down and take care of this beastie now."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 25, 2005)

*OOG:  Well, you've got the map.  You're on the bit of road, you know where the beast is, and all that remains is letting me know what you are going to do.*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 25, 2005)

OOC:

Reviewing the last few posts, it looks like Kregor is casting Shield of Faith. Then Horsom is going to move to 60' from the manticore, approaching upwind, bow nocked and ready. Dain (cast Doom, then warhammer), Selanil (spear), and Kregor (bastard sword, I assume) are charging in while Horsom fires arrows.

If we're missing anything, it's specifically when Kregor and Dain are casting their spells. Also, Glom hasn't posted what he's doing. I would prefer if Dain waited until Horsom was in position until he cast his spell at it, but I can live dangerously. 

The rest of the group could say how far back they are waiting while Horsom (and maybe Glom, if that's what he wants to do) moves into position. And maybe mention how far apart from each other they are as they move in.

p.s. I didn't know what to expect from planting the acorn. That was great!


----------



## maddmic (Apr 26, 2005)

OOC:  3 minutes isn't that long....  He'll wait until everybody is at the 60' mark, if he believes that the spell can be cast quiet enough as to not disturb the sleeping manticore.

IC:
Kregor moves with the others to about 60' out from the slumbering beast.  He will then fan out  in the opposite direction of Dain or Selanil, his goal is to be in position to flank the beast easily once they close to within striking distance.  He then casts Shield of Faith (if he believes he can do it quietly enough).  Once this is done, he will ready his shield and draw his bastard sword as a signal to Horsom that he is ready for the assault.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 26, 2005)

The 'Doom' spell has a medium range, so Dain can cast it from 110' away.  He stops at what he judges to be 100' and watches as the others get in position.  He gestures for Horsom to move downwind of the beast, not upwind.  When all are in position, he will cast spell and run in shield high throwing his axe and following it with Tor-Angol and many dwarvish curses in the high tongue.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 26, 2005)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> He gestures for Horsom to move downwind of the beast, not upwind.



OOC: Upwind/downwind is a matter of perspective: if you're upwind from me I'm downwind from you.

I'll be clearer: I want to approach so that the wind is blowing from the manticore to me.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 27, 2005)

*Is this Correct?*

*The cold spring wind is coming from the east, off Lake Elidyr (miles off), so you'll want to approach from the west.  From what I understand:

1)  The group as a whole intends to close from the west.

2)  At 100 feet, Dain will stop and cast Doom on the manticore.

3)  At 60 feet, Selanil and Horsom will fire a volley of arrows.

4)  After the arrows are fired, Dain and Kregor will charge the final 60 feet to attack the manticore.

Does that sound about right?

What is Glom doing?

Will Selanil and Horsom continue to fire arrows during the charge?  What about after melee is joined?


RC*


----------



## Krug (Apr 27, 2005)

Glom runs behiind his companions, and fires off an Energy Missile (Electricity/3d6) at the manticore when he is within 130'.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 27, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Glom runs behiind his companions, and fires off an Energy Missile (Electricity/3d6) at the manticore when he is within 130'.





*Shall I assume that you time this to coincide with the archer's first volley?*


----------



## Krug (Apr 27, 2005)

_Yes, please do.  _


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 28, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> *The cold spring wind is coming from the east, off Lake Elidyr (miles off), so you'll want to approach from the west.  From what I understand:
> 
> 1)  The group as a whole intends to close from the west.
> 
> ...






			
				Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> "Let those that are planning to use missle fire get into position.  I will be going in with Kregor.  This spear," he says hefting the weapon that was given him by Maeve, "will taste the blood of the beast.  It is possible that I could sneak into the clearing and get close to it before it awakens but I do not know how sharp its senses are.  I am willing to try that but I defer to the rest of the group.  If we simply want to get into position, surround it and then charge, that is fine with me as well."




So: 

3)  At 60 feet, Horsom will fire a volley of arrows.

4)  After the arrows are fired, Dain, Selanil, and Kregor will charge the final 60 feet to attack the manticore.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 28, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> *Will Selanil and Horsom continue to fire arrows during the charge?  What about after melee is joined?*



This should cover it:


			
				Ulorian said:
			
		

> Horsom wants to close to 60' (arriving upwind). When everyone moves in to attack, Horsom will Rapid Shot arrows. After the first round he will close to 30' to take advantage of Point Blank Shot. If the manticore takes 5' steps, Horsom will do the same to keep himself within 30'. He will keep firing arrows from this distance until the situation changes (e.g. the manticore closes with him).
> 
> Move Silently: +5
> Hide: +4
> ...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 28, 2005)

Selanil will fire one volley of arrows and then plans to move to the manticore and engage it in melee combat with the spear given him by Maeve.  He intends to make sure the favor tied to the end of the spear gets the blood of the manticore on it.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 28, 2005)

*The Battle Begins*

The group made their plans, then came around the western edge of the depression.  There was not much undergrowth, for it was early spring, and little of what existed was dry.  They crept carefully down the slope, until they were a little more than 100 feet away from where Selanil had indicated that the manticore slept.  Glom stopped even farther away.


*At this point, the ability to move silently, verses the manticore's ability to listen becomes important.  Move Silently checks are as follows:  Glom 15+8 = 23, Horsom 5+5 =10, Dain 10-3 = 7, Selanil 3+5 = 8, and Kregor 18-9 = 9.  So, if the manticore's going to hear anyone, it'll be Dain.  The manticore is sleeping (-10 penalty to Listen checks) and is approximately 100 feet away (another -10 penalty).  In other words, the DC to wake is a whopping 27!  It stretches a wing, perhaps lies a little less easy, but does not awaken.*


Dain spoke several quick words to Aedor, invoking the ability to invoke _Doom_ upon his prey.


*Dain's spell invade's the manticore's dreams, but it is allowed a Will save to negate.  The save DC should be 13, and the manticore is able to shake off its uneasiness and drift more deeply into sleep.*


The group moved to within 60 feet, the archerers nocking arrows as they moved.  As they prepared to fire, Kregor stepped badly, sliding a little down the slope, loose stones and armor jangling.  In the depression below, the creature snorted awake.

They attacked while the creature was still disoriented.  Horsom fired two arrows *(15+9 = 24, 9+9 = 18)*, both of which hit the creature *(8, 4)*.  Selanil's arrow *(3+7 = 10)* went wide of the mark, but he prepared to charge with his faerie spear.

With a crackling sound, Glom manifested a missile of pure electricity, which he sent leaping down the hillside toward the beast.  Newly roused from sleep, the creature did not even move *(natural 1 on the Ref save!)* as the crackling electricity came at it.  It yelled in pain as the missile hit *(15 pts!)*, its voice a weird cross between high bell tones and low organ notes.  

The manticore was already badly injured as Dain and Kregor charged through the underbrush toward it.  Dain raised Tor-Angol to deliver a crushing blow as he ran, but the loose hillside defeated him.  He lost his balance, skidding to the ground about 20 feet shy of the beast, losing his immediate chance to attack *(Balance check DC 10, roll of 6-3 = 3)*.  With the loose rock moving in Dain's fall, Kregor lost his balance completely, landing nearby Dain *(Balance check DC 10, roll of 5-9 = -4)*, his sword spinning from his hand.  It landed just beyond his immediate reach.

Lithe-footed Selanil *(Balance check 19+4 = 23)* danced easily over the loose scree, placing himself between the manticore and his fallen comrades as he closed with it.

*

END OF ROUND ONE.  ACTIONS?*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 28, 2005)

Selanil closes the rest of the distance between himself and the manticore and attacks with the spear, hoping that his comrades will join him momentarily.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 28, 2005)

Horsom grinned as both shafts found their mark. "These arrows have a thirst for manticore blood," he thought, a grim smile on his lips. He ducked involuntarily as a huge ball of electricity sizzled through the air and impacted on the beast, causing it to let out an unearthly yowl. He took a quick, startled glance back at his goblin friend. "Full of surprises, that one."

Horsom's breath hissed between his teeth as Dain and Kregor stumbled. He watched in admiration as Selanil leapt over the fallen half-orc and planted himself between the manticore and his fallen comrades.

Horsom scrambled to within 30' and prepared to fire another volley at the beast.

OOC:

Horsom's to hit bonus at 60' was only +7, not +9. At 30', his to hit bonus is +8 (+4 damage). In both cases, the -2 penalty for Rapid Shot is taken into account.


----------



## Krug (Apr 28, 2005)

Elated at having struck the goblin, Glom flings another bolt at the creature. "Heh fry creature! Glom *FRY*!" says the Psion, sending another bolt charging it's way. The smell of ozone is heavy around the goblin.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 28, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Horsom's to hit bonus at 60' was only +7, not +9. At 30', his to hit bonus is +8 (+4 damage). In both cases, the -2 penalty for Rapid Shot is taken into account.





*Sorry....I was flipping between stats, writing what happened, and trying to keep my son patient while he waited to use the computer!  In any event, the manticore was flat-footed, and the shots hit.  Since only the party could act last round, I just listed what they did in the order I felt like.  This round I'll have to be a bit more formal.

*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 28, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> *In any event, the manticore was flat-footed, and the shots hit.  Since only the party could act last round, I just listed what they did in the order I felt like.  This round I'll have to be a bit more formal.
> 
> *



No worries.. I just didn't want to get credit for something I hadn't earned.

I thought that round worked well: collect everyone's actions and describe the entire round in a single post. It gives us a better sense of the flow of the action and lets you put in some nice descriptive text.



			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> *Sorry....I was flipping between stats, writing what happened, and trying to keep my son patient while he waited to use the computer!*



My wife's due in about 7 weeks.. I guess I'll have to get used to this sort of multitasking!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 28, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> I thought that round worked well: collect everyone's actions and describe the entire round in a single post. It gives us a better sense of the flow of the action and lets you put in some nice descriptive text.





*Yes.  Unfortunately, though, I can't roll dice at work. *   




> My wife's due iin about 7 weeks.. I guess I'll have to get used to this sort of multitasking!





*Good luck!  The first few weeks (months?) can be an adjustment, but then it's mostly good until the teenage years.     * 


RC


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 28, 2005)

Dain cyrses as he collects himself and scurries to his feet.  He raises his shield and wades in next to selanil, Tor-Angol readied to smite this beast.

He yells, "Taste my cold iron, kitty.  Your father was a hamster and your mother smelled of elderberries" as he readies his blow.

ooc:  enjoy them while they are still young and can't talk back, they get a different kind of hard to handle when they are 7 & 9 like mine.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 28, 2005)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> ooc:  enjoy them while they are still young and can't talk back, they get a different kind of hard to handle when they are 7 & 9 like mine.



ha!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 29, 2005)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> Dain cyrses as he collects himself and scurries to his feet.  He raises his shield and wades in next to selanil, Tor-Angol readied to smite this beast.
> 
> He yells, "Taste my cold iron, kitty.  Your father was a hamster and your mother smelled of elderberries" as he readies his blow.
> 
> ooc:  enjoy them while they are still young and can't talk back, they get a different kind of hard to handle when they are 7 & 9 like mine.




OOC:  You don't have to wait until they are 7 and 9 though.  My 6 year old has been hard to handle for a few years now...


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 29, 2005)

*Second Round*

*At the begining of the second round, Initiative is rolled.  Apologies for poor rolls, people, but here it is.  The manticore is no longer flat-footed.

Manticore 17
Horsom 11+4 = 15
Glom 9+3 = 11
Dain 9+1 = 10
Selanil 1+4 = 5
Kregor 4+0 = 4*


The manticore screeched with anger and pain at its rude awakening.  Because it had been asleep during the first assault, it had yet to notice the characters further up the hillside.  It focused all of its rage on the three before it.

It stepped back *(5-foot step)* and with a snap of its tail, it loosed a volley of six bony spikes from the deadly cluster in its tail.  These flew the short distance toward Selanil, the only of its foes it could see that immediately threatened him.  *(Selanil's AC is 18, but four of the six spikes hit him for a total of 25 points of damage.)*  The elf could barely stand after the deadly barrage.  *(Unfortunately, the Spear of Gwertheyrn ap Nudd is not a reach weapon, so there is no AoO for the manticore's attack.)*

Having made its attack, the manticore paused to scan its surroundings, and noted at least some of those on the hillside.  "You will all die for this assault!" it sang out, its voice like deadly music.  Then it backed off, fleeing toward the eastern slope.

With the manticore's flight, Horsom had to move down slope simply to keep the same range.  He fired off two more arrows *(3+7 = 10, a miss, and 11+7 = 18, a hit for 11 points)*.  The manticore stumbled as it was hit.

Glom, too, had to move to remain in the same range.  "Heh!  Fry creature!  Glom FRY!" the goblin cried out, voice shrill, as the sound of crackling energy once more filled the air.  This time, however, the manticore avoided the worst of the blast *(only 7 damage, successful Ref save for 1/2, or 3 damage)*.  Still, the cool breeze blew the scent of singed fur toward the party.  On the hillside, Glom laughed.

Dain cursed as he rose to his feet.  He raised his shield and came up to where Selanil stood, injured, Tor-Angol readied to smite the fleeing beast.  "Taste my cold iron, kitty," Dain yelled. "Your father was a hamster and your mother smelled of elderberries."  *(Rising from prone requires a move action, precluding a charge this round.)*

Although severly wounded by the tail spikes, Selanil gripped the spear firmly.  "Do not fail me," he said.  He could see that the beast was now barely moving.  Its wounds were bleeding freely, both those it had taken this day and those from Horsom's arrows at the mill.  It had begun to shake its head as it moved, as though no longer certain of its balance.  Kregor was rising behind him, and Dain was steady at his side with his massive war hammer.  The spear felt good in his hand, and, despite his injuries, Selanil found new strength in his anger, and charged.


*8+6 (melee bonus) +2 (charge bonus) = 16, which is enough to hit the manticore, so there is no indication whether or not the spear also grants a melee bonus.  The weapon does a base 6 ponts of damage, +3 for Selanil's Strength bonus.  There is no clear indication whether or not the spear does anything special in and of itself, as this is adequate to the task.

Having taken 18 points of damage last night, 27 points in the first round of this fight, and 23 points (or more if spear is magical) of damage this round, the creature is dead.*


The Spear of Gwertheyrn ap Nudd pierced the creature through the back, between its still-folded bat-like wings, through crimson fur and deep into the heart.  With a last pained scream, the manticore fell to the ground.  Its paws twitched feebly, then grew still.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 29, 2005)

*Meanwhile, Back at the Ranch....*



			
				Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Maldordo calls after the fleeing rats in their own language, "Be rats, but consider the potential price of treachery if your next victim can defend themselves and isn't a 'good sort' like I."
> 
> After the foolish rats scurry into their hole, Maldordo will begin looking for a back exit from the mill so he can return to the church without going past the miller and his mob.





With the majority of the people gathered around the front of the mill -- near the big doors for grain carts -- Maldordo slipped quietly through the postern.  He could hear the miller swearing loudly that he would tether the beast or die in the attempt.  Someone had obviously brought ale to the meet, or perhaps the miller had it stashed within his house, for his voice was slurred by its effects.  Some men find courage in a tankard.  Baiting the manticore with his flesh would take much courage.  The miller was not a warrior.  Despite the man's sins, he was not an utter coward, either.  Desperate men would do desperate things.

Maldordo made his way quietly to the church, where Amalric told him where his companions had gone.  As soon as the faerie cat was clear of Kell's Reach (and with it, the need for stealth), he hurried along, eager to tell his companions what he had learned....


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 29, 2005)

As the manticore's death cry faded away, the deep silence in the wooded hollow felt strangely.. heavy. His heart racing from the adrenaline, Horsom drew another arrow and made his way carefully towards the corpse of the beast. As he approached, he noted that the manticore's wounds no longer flowed as freely and its sides no longer heaved with indrawn breath: the creature was truly dead. He returned his arrow to its quiver.

The elven tracker's wounds appeared just as severe as Horsom had feared. He hoped that the acorn faerie's charm would protect him against any poison that the spikes might bear. He wasn't overly worried about the elf, though; there were enough priests here to heal an army! He approached Selanil and Dain. "Bravely done, Selanil. A fantastic strike." He looked over at the corpse once more. "We should bring back a trophy.. proof of our deed. If we remove its head, we can wrap it and load it in the back of the cart. The horses will probably balk at the smell of blood, but I've been breaking horses since I was a young lad, so I should be able to convince them to do the job." He drew his axe and carefully stepped towards the beast. Strangely, the thing looked far less fearsome in death. His natural curiosity had him taking mental notes about the beast's size and features: the length of its claws, the span of its wings, the colour of its eyes.

OOC: Horsom is carefully looking over the beast before he cuts its head off (this gives the others time to react if they object). He makes a Search check (+1 modifier) to notice anything odd about the manticore. I don't know what I'm looking for.. a tattoo? A collar? A gem embedded in its forehead? A mood ring on one of its toes (I bet its black)?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 29, 2005)

In death, it was easy to see that the creature was feline in form, not unlike a huge, blood-red lion with a shaggy mane.  Its head appeared human, though larger than a man's, with horribly distended jaws holding three rows of razor-sharp teeth.  Not unlike some large fish, the manticore apparently lost teeth often, and simply rotated a new tooth to take the place of an old one.  Its eyes were a cloudy blue, and seemed very human in death.  Its wings were large and bat-like, but thicker, and with a rough texture.

Looking at the tail, it was plain to see that, although it did not have a scorpion-like sting, the joints were flexed like a scorpion's, allowing it to loose volleys of the sharp bone spikes clustered at its tip.  These also apparently regrew, for there are several smaller spikes along with the full-sized ones such as those the creature had hit Selanil with.

It is clear also that the spines were hollow, and seeped a clear fluid.

The creature showed no signs of tattooing or other artificial ornament.


----------



## Krug (Apr 29, 2005)

Glom looks at the creature, saddened by its death. "Mighty beast. Rest in pieces, goodbye." he says.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 30, 2005)

Horsom eyed the spikes carefully. "Selanil, I think the acorn lad saved your life today."

OOC: I'll give everyone a chance to respond before I hack this thing's head off.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 30, 2005)

> Horsom eyed the spikes carefully. "Selanil, I think the acorn lad saved your life today."




"That may be so," Selanil replied, leaning heavily on his spear, his wounds taking their toll.  "Behead the beast and let us be on our way.  Do we head back to the village?"

After waiting to see what the plan was, he continued, "As soon as my wounds heal, I wish to see Etain and her mother, Maeve, to let them know that the task is done."  Selanil lapsed into silence, looking at the spear, satisfied to have dealt the deathblow with it.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 30, 2005)

Dain runs up to the fallen beast.  He stomps his foot in a little self contained tantrum over not being able to have fought the manticore.  He then eyes Selanil with respect, no dwarf thinks an elf has the will to fight through such wounds.

"Come here and let me have a look at ya,"  Dain says to Selanil, "I've some magic left in me that will help close those wounds."   Dain spontaneously casts 'Cure light wounds' on selanil and gives him a looking over.

At hearing Horsom's suggestion that they behead the creature Dain interjects, "I think we should try and bring back the whole damned thing.  If we can get it to the road, we can lump it on the cart.  That would give the villagers quite the shock, seeing us roll back into town with the beastie laid out on the cart like yesterdays garbage."


----------



## Samuel Leming (Apr 30, 2005)

Before leaving the church, Maldordo will tell Amalric about the miller's awakened rats and the barrow beneath the mill.  The miller's survivors should at least know what they're dealing with once things are resolved and Maldordo doesn't know if he'll be by this way again.

Maldordo will then go on to meet the rest of the group.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 30, 2005)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> Dain runs up to the fallen beast.  He stomps his foot in a little self contained tantrum over not being able to have fought the manticore.  He then eyes Selanil with respect, no dwarf thinks an elf has the will to fight through such wounds.
> 
> "Come here and let me have a look at ya,"  Dain says to Selanil, "I've some magic left in me that will help close those wounds."   Dain spontaneously casts 'Cure light wounds' on selanil and gives him a looking over.
> 
> At hearing Horsom's suggestion that they behead the creature Dain interjects, "I think we should try and bring back the whole damned thing.  If we can get it to the road, we can lump it on the cart.  That would give the villagers quite the shock, seeing us roll back into town with the beastie laid out on the cart like yesterdays garbage."



OOC: If we can manage it, sure. I'll let RC figure out the logistics of whether this is possible or not.


----------



## maddmic (May 2, 2005)

OOC:  Sorry all, I was a lot more busy this weekend than I had anticipated, although it would appear that Kregor was not needed.  

IC:

Kregor watched the scene play out in front of him.  He had been ready for the worst, yet it seemed as though Gragnor had granted them a sound victory with plenty of protection.  He almost chuckled at the thought that he had wanted to inflict so much pain on the beast and his resulting fall.  _'Gragnor sure has a way of humbling me at times.'_ 

He moves towards the company and nods at the many accolades to the elf, Glom, and Horsom.   At the mention of taking the beast back to town, Kregor nods.  *"Gragnor has given me a great strength this day and I should be able to move much of the beast into the village so that we can assure it's inhabitants that it is dead."*  He then turns to Selanil.  *"Let me see your wounds.  Gragnor grants me the ability to heal others as well as protecting them."*  He examins the wounds and tries to determine the best course of action.  (ie. Cure light, or cure moderate)

OOC:
He'll burn death knell if a cure moderate is required.  If not, he'll burn Sanctuary and magic weapon in that order for cure light wounds.

Kregor still has a 24 strength for a while.  I don't know how much the beast weighs, but he can carry up to 700 lbs at a heavy load.  As of right now he can drag 3500 lbs.  So if the manticore is too large, or oddly shaped for him to carry, he can put it in the cart and haul the cart back to town.  No sense in spooking the horse, Kregor's used to blood.  He would prefer to carry the beast back instead of the horse as he had little to do in the combat.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 2, 2005)

*Between Dain's cure light wounds and Kregor's cure moderate wounds, Selanil regains 13 hp.*



As they examined the corpse, Selanil looked at the blood.  Something nagged at him, dancing at the corners of his mind.  Something about the creature's blood....

It took some doing to bring the creature intact up out of the depression.  Kregor's magically enhanced strength was of great help in the task.  Even in death, though, the creature proved willing to fight them.  Its wings fell open at odd times, catching on trees or underbrush.  Its head rolled, exposing gaping teeth.  More than once, a tail spike snagged on something and forced them to lower their burden while they worked it free.  Luckily, in death, whatever venom the clear liquid had been had ceased to flow, and the spikes were hard and shiny, but dry.







			
				Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Before leaving the church, Maldordo will tell Amalric about the miller's awakened rats and the barrow beneath the mill. The miller's survivors should at least know what they're dealing with once things are resolved and Maldordo doesn't know if he'll be by this way again.






Amalric was shocked by the news.  "Could this be the true source of the evils that have plagued us?" he asked.  





> Maldordo will then go on to meet the rest of the group.





Maldordo caught up with them just as they placed the heavy body in the cart.  Dain was holding his donkey's harness, soothing it with kind words, for it was clear it did not like the stink of the creature.


----------



## Krug (May 2, 2005)

Glom looked at the mighty beast. "It hadna stood a chance," says Glom, shaking his head.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 3, 2005)

Horsom was no weakling, but he felt like a child trying to help his father but only getting in the way as he and Kregor hefted the carcass onto the back of the cart. "Wow.. this guy is an absolute bull," thought Horsom, wiping the sweat from his brow, but only succeeding in smearing more of the beast's blood across his face. In fact, most of the group looked like a vision from hell - encrusted in mud and gore.

As he leaned against the side of the cart for a quick breather, he spotted a familiar figure approaching. "Maldordo, you've missed all the fun!" he shouted heartily, slapping the creature's side. "The Lakelands are safe once more."


----------



## Samuel Leming (May 3, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> As he leaned against the side of the cart for a quick breather, he spotted a familiar figure approaching. "Maldordo, you've missed all the fun!" he shouted heartily, slapping the creature's side. "The Lakelands are safe once more."




Maldordo chuckles, "Is the ENTIRE Lakelands safe now?  That one Mandy-core must have really flown fast!  Don't worry, there's plenty more fun to be had.  For instance, I've found another barrow and it's under the mill!"

Maldordo greets his other companions and then walks over to the cart so he can look the dead manticore in the face.  "I would have liked to tell you this before you died.  You brought this entirely on yourself, you know."


----------



## wolfheart (May 3, 2005)

"I can't wait to see the look on the miller's face when we roll into Kell's Reach with our new trophy."   Turning to Maldordo, Dain finally thinks to ask, "What was he up to anyway, I haven't seen any villagers fleeing in terror, so I'm guessing it was something pretty anti-climactic."


----------



## Samuel Leming (May 4, 2005)

"I went in prepared for the worst, but our malignant miller only intended to bait a trap with his own body and snag the manticore with a harpoon to hold the monster still so that archers could shoot it down.  He did receive this plan from a supernatural source, but it was only a pair of intelligent rats living beneath his mill rather than the dark old deities he sacrificed to this winter.  Yes, an anti-climax, but a relief none the less."

"Speaking of relief, I imagine that relief will be the first look on the miller's face when he sees this chimeric carcass.  Dread will soon replace that expression though as he considers the noose or axe wielded by whatever law holds sway in this place."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 4, 2005)

Horsom laughed without humour. "So the miller was taking instructions from a couple of _rats_?" Horsom paused, his brow furrowed in thought. "So who was giving orders to the manticore? Who sent that fell beast? I find it hard to believe that the creature using this town as a base from which to launch its attacks was just a coincidence."

"But then again," Horsom adds, "evil draws evil. Maybe the heinous nature of the miller's acts somehow attracted the fey beast to this town." Horsom took the reins that Brother Hengist was handing to him. "Further questioning of Selwark Miller might be in order. Let's discuss this on the way back to town. Kregor sounds eager to make a big entrance!"


----------



## wolfheart (May 5, 2005)

"That is a bit of a puzzler.  Why would the manticore have settled here if the miller was not in touch with some spirit or other?  This little hamlet may have more mysteries to reveal." 

Dain had been ready to dump the beast in the town square and leave this wretched place behind.  But the news of the rats got the gears turning in his head, and he knew that he would be spending more time in Kell's Reach than he ever would have thought.  He suddenly lamented not having brought some ale, as this town seemed drier than day old rye bread.


----------



## Samuel Leming (May 6, 2005)

OOC: I'm holding off from saying anything more to give everyone else a chance to respond.

Sam


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 6, 2005)

*My daughter turned 6 on May the 4th, and I have a lot of prep to do for Free Comic Book Day this Saturday (I am co-owner of Golden City Comics, www.goldencitycomics.com).  So, if I haven't had a chance to respond yet, fear not.  Just other things requiring my attention.

RC*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 6, 2005)

Happy birthday, Little RC.


----------



## maddmic (May 8, 2005)

Kregor nods to Malordo, glad to see the small one still alive.  *"Well, I believe that we will make a grand enough entrance by just walking back into town with this thing in the  cart.  The news will reach the Miller and he'll have to face the fact that we were victorious.  And I too would like to see justice served on that wicked soul.  So, shall we head back to town?  I will carry the cart so that the donkey is not made skittish by this fowl beat's blood.'*


----------



## Krug (May 9, 2005)

"Rats... hmm... me suddenly hungry," says Glom. "Yes, back to town we shall go, for the Miller's head as well." The goblin giggles, snorting a green fluid out of his nose.


----------



## Samuel Leming (May 10, 2005)

"Return to Kell's Reach, yes, but I'm not in a rush to personally administer justice to the miller.  He no longer has a reason to harm anyone and now that Amalric has rediscovered his own backbone the miller may not even have the ability to do any harm anyway. I say we leave him to his grief and guilt while he waits to answer to the local law, and I want no part of the law, local or otherwise.  Though his crime was large, the miller himself is petty and beneath our attention.  If somebody summoned this manticore, it was somebody else.  These two barrows we've found are more likely to be worthy of our interest."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 10, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> "Return to Kell's Reach, yes, but I'm not in a rush to personally administer justice to the miller.  He no longer has a reason to harm anyone and now that Amalric has rediscovered his own backbone the miller may not even have the ability to do any harm anyway. I say we leave him to his grief and guilt while he waits to answer to the local law, and I want no part of the law, local or otherwise.  Though his crime was large, the miller himself is petty and beneath our attention.  If somebody summoned this manticore, it was somebody else.  These two barrows we've found are more likely to be worthy of our interest."



Horsom nodded in agreement. "Let the Church deal with the miller. We should still question him though. He may have been reluctant to speak candidly earlier, what with the manticore still around. Now that it's dead, he may share more with us. I agree that the barrows may have secrets to yield."


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 10, 2005)

With the carcass of the beast in the wagon, Kregor asked Dain to unhitch the donkey.  He then took hold of the harness and began to pull the cart back toward Kell's Reach.  Even had the magical enhancement to the brawny half-orc's strength faded before reaching the little village, he would have been strong enough.  As it was, he didn't even break a sweat.

The first villagers they encountered seemed surprised at their return.  When they caught sight of the dead manticore, however, their faces quickly changed from astonishment to joy.  Those who could get away from their springtime chores sent children running to other farms.  Soon enough, the group was thronged by young and old alike.

As they reached the church, Amalric came out, beaming.

"You have succeeded, I see!" he cried.  "And much more quickly than we had expected!  The Seven must have smiled upon your plans!"


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 11, 2005)

As the crowds grew and the shouts of joy and praise clamoured forth, Horsom's heart swelled with a strange mixture of pleasure and relief. Horsom was at his core a good-natured lad; the charade the group had been forced to put on for the village a few hours earlier, and especially the ensuing anger and disappointment of the hapless villagers, had torn at the warrior. To now see the joyous reaction of the townsfolk bolstered Horsom's spirits tremendously.

As the cheers grew stronger, Horsom's grin broadened. He clasped hands with the villagers and shouted innumerable "You're welcome!"s as the creaking cart and its entourage crept through the throng. He spotted the elder he had catcalled to earlier, and struggled not to blush at the memory. He favoured the man with a broad wink. "A necessary deception, my friend!"

Eventually, Kregor halted the cart in front of the church, where Amalric rushed out to greet them. Horsom stepped forward and clapped the priest on the shoulder. As he did so, he leaned in and quietly whispered: "The beast is dead, but the roots of this evil may run deep. We would speak to Selwark Miller as soon as possible.".


----------



## maddmic (May 11, 2005)

Kregor looked at Maldordo.  *"While I may have been ready to submit judgement and sentence upon first hearing of the sacrificing of children, I have come to the conclusion that the local law should handle the situation as well.  However, I will ensure that he is delivered to the local law as I believe that is my duty to protect the people of this town."*

________________________________________________________________

As the pulled into town, the half-orc smiled as the party was met by the joyous villagers.  For once, he could hear the cheers of the people instead of their dark silence while staring at his disfigured appearance.  It was indeed a blessing to be sent to this needy village, even if he had come face to face with atrocities that had tormented him.  As he stopped the cart, he locates a suitable place for it to be propped upon while the villagers gather and look at the beast that terrorized them.  Once he has secured the cart, he clasps forearms with Amalric and nods.  *"Yes.  It would seem that Gragnor has granted us favor on this day as we were able to find its lair.  Now I have only one other piece of business to take care of.  As Horsom has requested, I would like to speak to the miller."*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 11, 2005)

Selanil looks around at everyone in the group.  "Once this business with the miller is concluded I will be returning to where I met Etain, to deliver the news to her about the manticore's death.  Perhaps I will make the journey tomorrow morning, after I have had a chance to rest and heal some more.  If anyone wishes to accompany me, I would be honored.  As for the barrows, I'm not sure that looting them or defiling them in any way would be a good idea.  Not to mention that Etain or her mother may have issues with doing so.  But let us bring this miller to justice first."


----------



## wolfheart (May 11, 2005)

Dain soaks up the admiration of the villagers like a sponge.  He begins pumping his fists and exalting Aedor in the High Tongue.  When Kregor stops and sets down the cart, Dain beams as the villagers see their bane laid low before them.  He can not help himself.  He clambers up onto the back of the beast and raises his hammer.  He then speaks with booming dwarvish bravado.

"The seven goodly gods have smiled on your hamlet this day.  They led us to the beast as it lay in hiding off the north road.  We dipatched the beast with the speed and force of Aedor's hammer striking his forge."  Dain then paused and let that sink in to the gathered throng.  "Let this be a lesson to those who doubted the seven and reverted to the pagan ways.  For while we were bringing this beast low, that sad excuse of a man, Selwirk Miller, drunkingly tied himself to a tree and hoped to harpoon the beast.  And endangered others of your village by convincing them to help in his rat-brained scheme."

"I suggest you learn from this experience, and help restore the church to its glory."

With that he gave another triumphant shout and climbed down to rejoin his friends.  Hearing of Selanil's plan, he agrees that it is a good idea but declines to join him, saying that he has work to do at the church.  He does offer to work more healing magic on him in the morning before he leaves.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 11, 2005)

"Selanil, we weren't planning on looting the barrows. We were wondering if there was some greater evil lurking there that might be responsible for the appearance of the manticore." He pauses. "When you see Tattercoats again, say hi. And thanks."

OOC: I'm off on a fishing trip tomorrow. Won't be back till Sunday. I'm all for investigating the barrows, especially the one beneath the church (if there is one.. I might have misread RC's description, but I thought only the stones from another barrow were used in the construction of the mill - not that there was an actual barrow under the mill).


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 11, 2005)

It was not necessary to go looking for the miller.  When word of the manticore's death reached him, he came to the church on his own.

By this time, as many of the villagers as could be spared from planting had come to see, and touch, the dead creature.  They marvelled at its horrible teeth and, as always it seems to fall, whispered that it had seemed so much larger in life.  It became obvious that the farmers of Kell's Reach had not really expected the party to slay this creature.  They had seen so-called adventurers before, and few were true heroes.  Most were louts who waved swords, seduced farmers' daughters, then made off with whatever wasn't firmly tied down.

The miller arrived a humbled man.

He approached the church, but still did not set foot on its soil.  Instead, he dropped to his knees, hands held before him.

"I beg pardon," the miller said.  "As I love this place, I thank you for its deliverance."  He paused.  He coughed, almost a choke, eyes blinking rapidly.  "I was willing to die to give the others a chance to shoot it.  That creature."  He indicated the manticore with a nod of his head.  "You have revenged my son.  I...I am willing...kill me if that is what it will take to end this affair."


----------



## maddmic (May 12, 2005)

Kregor looks at the miller on the ground.  *"Others would not be so quick to admit that they were wrong.  Neither would the forgive a group that they truely thought had killed their son.  I will not strike you for convincing these villagers that the only way to end the winter was to sacrifice helpless and innocent children, however, I will ensure that you are handed over to the authorites so that they can determine what justice must be done.  I believe now, that you understand what the parents of the children sacrificed must have felt when they lost their offspring."*  Kregor pauses to let that sink in.  *"I shall accompany you to your house.  There you will pack your things and say your goodbyes.  I will then accompany you back to Selby.  Once there, we will explain to them what happened here.  They will then be responsible for you."*

The half-orc turned to the others.  *"I feel that this is the path that I must take.  I am hoping that it will not take long for my return.  At that time, I will assist you in your endeavour to find out why this beast terrorized this village."*

OOC:
Please refresh my memory.....How long does it take to travel to Selby from Kell's Reach?


----------



## wolfheart (May 12, 2005)

ooc: If I remember right it is less than a days journey.

Dain looks away from the repentant miller, wondering if his newfound humility is a ruse he thinks will save his hide.  As he hears the words of the miller, the teachings of Aedor creep into his mind.  'Sometimes the soul must be reforged by pain and toil for the man to be saved.  There is no furnace hotter than that created by our own failings.'  Dain knows now that he must bring this man in out of pity rather than vengance.

He turns to Kregor and the miller and says, "I will accompany you also, I must report to the archdeacon what has happened here.  When we return, we will explore the mystery of these local mounds."


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 12, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> Kregor looks at the miller on the ground.  *"Others would not be so quick to admit that they were wrong.  Neither would the forgive a group that they truely thought had killed their son.  I will not strike you for convincing these villagers that the only way to end the winter was to sacrifice helpless and innocent children, however, I will ensure that you are handed over to the authorites so that they can determine what justice must be done.  I believe now, that you understand what the parents of the children sacrificed must have felt when they lost their offspring."*  Kregor pauses to let that sink in.  *"I shall accompany you to your house.  There you will pack your things and say your goodbyes.  I will then accompany you back to Selby.  Once there, we will explain to them what happened here.  They will then be responsible for you."*





"No," said the miller.  "If I am to die, let it be here and now, where my family can mourn me.  I do not forgive you for my son's death, and I never shall.  But my family has suffered enough.  Let us make an end to it.  I feel grief for the sacrifices that were forced upon us this winter, but I know also that they were necessary, and that they saved more lives than were lost.  I _know_ this to be true.  Sometimes sacrifices are necessary.  Let this be the last."




> The half-orc turned to the others.  *"I feel that this is the path that I must take.  I am hoping that it will not take long for my return.  At that time, I will assist you in your endeavour to find out why this beast terrorized this village."*
> 
> OOC:
> Please refresh my memory.....How long does it take to travel to Selby from Kell's Reach?





*OOG:  Wolfheart is correct; you are less than a day's ride from Selby-by-the-Water.  It would be possible to deliver the miller, have a good night's rest, and be back by morning.*


"No," said the miller again.  "I throw myself upon your mercy instead.  Determine what is just.  Before all these people, I concede your authority."  He looked up with anger in his eyes.  "Do you think I don't know what awaits me in Selby?  Full well, too well, I know what a stinking morass their Pit is, where they keep prisoners awaiting trial.  Open to the sky, and two feet of water -- more perhaps, in the spring.  What needs a trial when disease can eat a man slowly while he waits?  Think you that would be a mercy?"  He stood and eyed the dwarf.  "Well willing you were, to kill me before.  Has your heart softened now?  Must I draw weapon and force you to fight?"  He looked down again.  "I have no weapon on me now."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 12, 2005)

Horsom addressed the miller. "How do you _know _that the sacrifices saved more lives than were lost? Is there something more to this sorry tale?" HIs eyes narrowed. "You haven't stepped foot on the church grounds. Why? Has the advice of dark spirits guided your hand this winter? Speak, miller. Redemption begins with truth."


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 12, 2005)

"How can I enter the church that refused to bury my son?" the miller asked, but there seemed to be an edge to his question, as though the answer was more ruse than revelation.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 16, 2005)

Horsom ignored the man's question. "Selwark, we know about the voices in the mill. If you think yourself damned for consorting with Dark Powers, let your mind rest easy. Maldordo can introduce you to your 'spiritual advisors' if you like. We know this winter's tale from their side - now we'd like to hear it from yours."


----------



## wolfheart (May 16, 2005)

"Tell us yer story, miller.  It just may save your hide,"  Dain interjected.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 16, 2005)

Salwerk Miller glanced between dwarf and human, and then at the manticore's body.  Some of the defiance seemed to leave his body, and his shoulders sagged a bit.

"If you know about the voices, then you know everything," he said.  "It was they who told me how to appease the Old Bone Man, how to end the long winter.  My father told me that he would hear their voices as well, sometimes, whispering from the darkest corners when the gears were silent.  The mill was made of old barrow stones.  My father said that their spirits...the spirits of the ones who had been buried there...still lingered.  They would prophesy, and they were seldom wrong."

The miller wiped unwanted moisture from his eyes with an angry gesture.  He looked down, and continued in a softer voice.  "It was a curse.  But it helped to keep us safe.  My family.  This village.  All of us."

When he looked up again, there was a grim pride in his countenance.  

"They picked me, like my father before me.  Whatever crime there is in it, it is my crime and no others.  Finish what you must with me, and leave the village in peace.  I will not fight you."


----------



## maddmic (May 17, 2005)

OOC:  What are all the people doing while this is going on?  Just curious about their disposition.

IC:
Kregor looks at the miller who is grovelling before the party.  At the remarks thrown towards Dain, Kregor looks at the dwarf and slowly shakes his head "no".  He then looks at Horsom, Maldordo and Glom, trying to figure out their thoughts.  Tiring of hearing the miller beg for a swift justice, he clears his throat.  *"It is not my place to pass judgement.  I was sent here for the protection of the people.  I also was willing to give your son his last rites as he passed into the great beyond.  These are my charges, not judging people.  While I admit that I wanted to kill you at first, it was nothing but emotion driving my thoughts.  I thank Gragnor that they did not also drive my actions."

"As I am one who does not hold a position of authority regarding laws and punishment, I cannot slay you for your actions this past winter.  This is why I had thought that it would best serve you to be escorted to Selby for trial.  Perhaps a priest of Mardan would be able to pass judegement on you for your actions."*  He then turns to Dain.  *"Unless the church of the Seven could promise him a speedy trial, I believe that he is willing to forfeit his life."*  He then ponders for a bit.  

*"I am curious what the people of this village feel.  It was a hard winter for all, but particularly hard on those who lost their children in the hopes that it would end the season sooner."*  He then moves to the miller and kneels down to the ground.  Leaning in, he quietly whispers into the man's ear.  *"I am also curious what you as well as the people would do, knowing what we now know.  Meaning that your efforts to end the winter were in vain.  We can prove that your actions did nothing, but end the lives of innocent children."* 

Standing back up, Kregor stretches to his full height and backs up a pace.  *"If indeed you wish to not take me up on my offer of safe passage from here to Selby, then I will pray to Gragnor for guidence on this issue.  If you still request to be put to death for your deeds and Gragnor concurs, then I will not hesitate to carry out his will."*

Kregor then turns to his companions.  *"I request that once we're done here, I be allowed time for my prayers before anything happens.*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 17, 2005)

"I'm more interested in swift justice for the rats than for the miller," Horsom murmured to his companions. "This man.. and his ancestors, from the sounds of it.. have been duped by these malicious fey. It would be cruel to the miller and his family to reveal the source of his 'prophecies'. It would help Amalric and his standing in the village if an 'exorcism' of the mill were to be performed."

"The rats have caused murder, and death is what they deserve. Herne and Celene would forgive us in this." Horsom is normally loathe to attack the faerie, but there are limits to what he will stand. Thoughts of the sacrificed children of Kell's Reach and the orphans, widows, and widowers of Long Archer near blinded him with anger. He took a deep, shuddering breath before continuing.

"First, another question for the miller," he whispered hoarsely. He turned to the kneeling and broken man, speaking low so the villagers wouldn't hear. "The manticore, Selwark.. what did the spirits of the mill tell you of it? Why did it come to Kell's Reach in the first place?"


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 17, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> OOC:  What are all the people doing while this is going on?  Just curious about their disposition.





People are looking on nervously.  It is quite obvious that the miller is not well liked, but is respected both for his relative wealth and his solutions to whatever crises the village has faced in the past.  However, with the death of the manticore, and the revelation of the miller's source of information (either as spirits or rats, take your pick), most seem decidedly uneasy.




> *"I am curious what the people of this village feel.  It was a hard winter for all, but particularly hard on those who lost their children in the hopes that it would end the season sooner."*  He then moves to the miller and kneels down to the ground.  Leaning in, he quietly whispers into the man's ear.  *"I am also curious what you as well as the people would do, knowing what we now know.  Meaning that your efforts to end the winter were in vain.  We can prove that your actions did nothing, but end the lives of innocent children."*





The miller glances at Kregor, his eyes filled with venom.  "You lie," he said, quite loudly.  




> Standing back up, Kregor stretches to his full height and backs up a pace.  *"If indeed you wish to not take me up on my offer of safe passage from here to Selby, then I will pray to Gragnor for guidence on this issue.  If you still request to be put to death for your deeds and Gragnor concurs, then I will not hesitate to carry out his will."*
> 
> Kregor then turns to his companions.  *"I request that once we're done here, I be allowed time for my prayers before anything happens.*


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 17, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> "I'm more interested in swift justice for the rats than for the miller," Horsom murmured to his companions. "This man.. and his ancestors, from the sounds of it.. have been duped by these malicious fey. It would be cruel to the miller and his family to reveal the source of his 'prophecies'. It would help Amalric and his standing in the village if an 'exorcism' of the mill were to be performed."
> 
> "The rats have caused murder, and death is what they deserve. Herne and Celene would forgive us in this." Horsom is normally loathe to attack the faerie, but there are limits to what he will stand. Thoughts of the sacrificed children of Kell's Reach and the orphans, widows, and widowers of Long Archer near blinded him with anger. He took a deep, shuddering breath before continuing.
> 
> "First, another question for the miller," he whispered hoarsely. He turned to the kneeling and broken man, speaking low so the villagers wouldn't hear. "The manticore, Selwark.. what did the spirits of the mill tell you of it? Why did it come to Kell's Reach in the first place?"






As the miller realizes what Horsom is saying, he looks at the man incredulously.  "Rats?!?  You think the spirits of the dead are _rats_?"


----------



## wolfheart (May 17, 2005)

"the truth of the origins of the spirits will be revealed soon enough.  Answer my fellows question, what did the spirits tell you about the manticore?  What did the spirits tell you to do with the bodies of the children?  How long have thespirits been talking to you?  Loose your tongue, miller, you owe as much to the families of the sacrifices.  They deserve to know the circumstances of their childrens death's."   Dain's dander was beginning to rise, again, and it was all he could do to keep back from the miller and to keep up the facade of being the composed inquisitor.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 17, 2005)

*OOG:  Please wait for me to respond.  Thanks.*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 17, 2005)

OOG: The miller must have rolled a 20 on his Listen check to hear me mention rats! I went out of my way not to say anything specific about the rats to him. I'm mentioning this just in case it affects your next post..


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 18, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> OOG: The miller must have rolled a 20 on his Listen check to hear me mention rats! I went out of my way not to say anything specific about the rats to him. I'm mentioning this just in case it affects your next post..






*OOG:  If you are communicating to a group of people who are in the general vicinity of another person, and you are trying to let your friends understand you, but not the other person, the skill that applies is Innuendo.  What is Horsom's Innuendo?  Hence, what sort of Listen does the miller need?


RC*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 18, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> *OOG:  If you are communicating to a group of people who are in the general vicinity of another person, and you are trying to let your friends understand you, but not the other person, the skill that applies is Innuendo.  What is Horsom's Innuendo?  Hence, what sort of Listen does the miller need?
> 
> 
> RC*



OOC: 

First off, I'm not contesting your ruling. Selwark has heard Horsom's comments about the rats. No problem.

Having said that, here are my thoughts then I'll leave it there:

The Innuendo skill would apply if Horsom was using innuendo to disguise his conversation. He's not: he's using volume. If a person is trying to listen in on a whispered conversation, I would suggest a Listen check vs. a DC of 15? 20? Using the Innuendo skill to obfuscate the whispered conversation (thus increasing the DC of the Listen check, or forcing first a Listen check then an Innuendo check) is an interesting idea though.


----------



## Krug (May 18, 2005)

The air around Glom starts to spark. He eyes the miller and can't help but giggle to himself.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 18, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> First off, I'm not contesting your ruling. Selwark has heard Horsom's comments about the rats. No problem.
> 
> ...






*OOG:  Glad to hear you're not contesting my ruling.    

Obviously, the idea here is not to be a "stab of a needle," but obviously someone trying to be quiet does not always succeed, nor is the difficulty of hearing them a set value.    It depends, at least in part, on the circumstances of the conversation, and on the perception of the individual involved.  The party is not a tight group set aside from the miller.  In order to be heard by his companions, but not heard by the miller, Horsom has to guage roughly what he thinks the miller will hear and understand.

A whispered conversation 15 feet away is not quite the same as whispering in the vicinity of someone whose fate you may well be deciding.  The miller certainly has incentive to be paying attention!

Innuendo might not be the best skill to choose, but it seemed closest in terms of what the character is trying to do.  Without any other skill to fall back on, this would be a Wisdom check, which, in Horsom's case, is the same thing.  I might be willing to accept Bluff as an alternative, or at least something that allows a synergy bonus, because one can assume that Bluff includes the idea of avoiding attention (i.e., distraction).

In any event, it is obvious to Horsom that his intent failed as soon as the miller speaks.  I explained my ruling only to prevent the assumption that the miller had maxed out ranks in Listen for some reason.    

It doesn't really affect what happens next.  Obviously, though, if you disagree with my reasoning, then by all means make your counter-argument.  I won't be offended.  Since this is a circumstance that might come up in the future, it's better for all concerned to be on the same page!    *





			
				Wolfheart said:
			
		

> "the truth of the origins of the spirits will be revealed soon enough. Answer my fellows question, what did the spirits tell you about the manticore? What did the spirits tell you to do with the bodies of the children? How long have thespirits been talking to you? Loose your tongue, miller, you owe as much to the families of the sacrifices. They deserve to know the circumstances of their childrens death's." Dain's dander was beginning to rise, again, and it was all he could do to keep back from the miller and to keep up the facade of being the composed inquisitor.






"There is more than one voice in the mill," Salwerk Miller says, eyes downcast.  "It is the cold, old voice of which I speak.  It said that the Staff of Winter had been broken."  He looked up.  As he spoke, the words came faster.  It was as if a floodgate had been released.  "There are fey, strong Faerie Lords yet, in this world, who may manifest their will.  The Old Bone Man had been tricked of his Staff, and it had been broken.  The Dead could feel it break, the coldness in their bones.  There had to be a sacrifice, there had to be blood, to restore the balance.  To contain that which had been released!"

The villagers murmered.  Some nodded.  There had been reason for the sacrifices they had made.  The horror of making such a sacrifice without need was too horrible to consider.

Then Amalric stepped forward.

"This world is rife with gods," he said.  "But the Seven hold our fealty and allegiance.  Not because of their power -- great though it may be -- but because, of all the gods, we know that the Seven love us.  They protect us, and guide us.  They shelter us when they are able.  They are on our side."  He looked at the crowd, meeting the eyes of individuals as he spoke.  "Well we know there are other powers, some older and stronger than the Seven.  So there is a chance that the miller is right, and had he not acted, the winter would never end."

The villagers murmered, reassured.  But Amalric did not intend to reasure them.

"Even so," he continued.  "Even if the world itself should wither and be lost for our refusal, there are powers we should never aid.  Never do the bidding of.  And you" -- he pointed at the miller -- "you _revelled_ in your secret knowledge."

Amalric looked at the miller, forced the man to meet his gaze.

"I asked these men to look upon you with pity, for the man you once were.  Mellador would have us show mercy, even to once such as you.  If I were to show you mercy now, it would be only the mercy of the swift death for which you begged.  At last I see you clearly, Salwerk Miller.  I see how far you have fallen.  That ritual you performed, those children you sacrificed -- it was not enough to roast them, was it?  It was your sin that called this beast to us."  Amalric indicated the manticore with a sweep of his arm.  Then he hissed at the miller, accusingly:  "You partook of their flesh."

The crowd murmered angrily.

The miller grovelled.  "You don't understand.  Everything I've done...."

"Everything you have done, you say, you have done to protect your family.  Was every name on the ballots your wrote?  Or were your children never at risk?"

The miller looked away.  The crowd grew uglier.

"Answer me!"

"No," the miller said.  It was almost a whisper.  "I had to protect them....."

"My Branda died," someone said.  It was clear that, if it were not for the adventurers and the priests, the miller would have been lynched on the spot.

"You have given yourself to these heroes to be judged," Amalric said.  "So be it.  But you are still excommunicate, and accursed among men.  If they find pity enough to let you live, go far from this place.  We will tolerate you no longer."

As he turned to leave, Brother Hengist caught his arm, and leaning in, spoke softly and urgently.

"Forgive me," Amalric said to the lay brother.  "I am no saint, and I am sick at heart."

He turned back and addressed the adventurers.  "I leave the miller for you to judge," he said.  "Kill him, or take him to Selby, or release him as you will.  Or give him to his neighbors, and let them settle their debts."

The crowd murmered, a restive animal, eager to lay hands on the miller.  Amalric addressed the miller, and the crowd.  "Rats or ghosts, we can no longer allow this evil to reamin among us.  On the morrow, we must tear the mill down, and scatter its stones.  Whatever dwells within or beneath it must be expunged."

"No!" the miller cried.  He threw himself upon the ground and wept.

Sparing him not even a backwards glance, Amalric entered the church.  The crowd surged forward, calling for blood.  "Give him to us!  Give him to us!"  The cry was taken up by young and old alike.

Brother Hengist stepped forward and spoke urgently to the closest adventurer, who happened to be Glom.

"No!" he cried.  "Do not set justice aside so easily.  Whatever evil this is, it is feeding upon the village.  Act with justice or mercy, but not with blood lust, or you will tip us all over the edge!"


----------



## maddmic (May 18, 2005)

Kregor for the first time in a long time, felt sick to his stomach.  He turned his head down.  It was as he had feared.  The miller, among other things, had never entered his own children into the lottery.  He had eaten the children's flesh as well, this was not expected.  He moved towards where the miller kneeled still.  Silently he began praying.  _'My Lord Gragnor.  I know now what I must do.  It is not of malice that I approach this task, nor with joy.  If the miller is left to these people, they will kill him and possibly face punishment for such a crime.  I cannot let that happen.  You have sent me here to protect these people and I shall do so with this very act.  I will send Salwerk to you so that he may be judged by a being higher than any in this world.  A being that knows what his true motivations were for his deeds.  I give this man's sould to you to decide what shall become of him.'_

As he ended his prayer he stood over the miller.  Unlimbering his bastard sword, he spoke the only words apropriate at the time.  *"May Gragnor have mercy on your soul."*  He then swung his sword low, aiming at the base of the millers neck.

OOC:
Kregor's intention is to end the miller's life.  I have given the others ample time to interject or block the blow if they fell the need, but this is Kregor's course of action.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 18, 2005)

As Kregor reached for his sword, Horsom froze in horror. Horsom had killed many times in his young life, but always in combat. He knew that the miller deserved death for casting the children of others to the maw of the Old Bone Man while protecting his own. Still, this execution.. so cold-blooded. But justice must be served, and this was far kinder than what the mob had in mind. Horsom closed his eyes and let Kregor continue with an action he knew that he himself could not have carried out.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OOC: If the miller's family needs to be protected from the mob, Horsom will see to it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OOC: I still think a Listen check was the way to go. Here are a few more arguments to add to my previous ones. Hearing a conversation is one of the sample uses listed under types of Listen checks, even (making out the details of a normal conversation is DC 0). Eavesdropping is also one of the examples listed in the skill description. In light of this, I would certainly say that the difficulty level of hearing someone is a set value.

I understand what you're saying; I think you were assuming I was holding this conversation over the miller's head, while I was assuming I had moved at least a few feet away. Assuming the miller is right there with us, Bluff/Innuendo would have a greater effect on whether the miler can understand what is being said, although even in this case, the major factor should still be a Listen check.

FYI: Innuendo is a Trained Only skill.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 18, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> OOC: I still think a Listen check was the way to go. Here are a few more arguments to add to my previous ones. Hearing a conversation is one of the sample uses listed under types of Listen checks, even (making out the details of a normal conversation is DC 0). Eavesdropping is also one of the examples listed in the skill description. In light of this, I would certainly say that the difficulty level of hearing someone is a set value.
> 
> I understand what you're saying; I think you were assuming I was holding this conversation over the miller's head, while I was assuming I had moved at least a few feet away. Assuming the miller is right there with us, Bluff/Innuendo would have a greater effect on whether the miler can understand what is being said, although even in this case, the major factor should still be a Listen check.
> 
> FYI: Innuendo is a Trained Only skill.






*OOG:  The miller required a Listen check.  The question is not, "Does the miller need to make a Listen check?" but rather, "How is the DC for the Listen check set?".  I.e., is it an opposed check, and if so, opposed to what?  Or is it a set value?

I took into account that at least parts of the group were speaking to the miller at the time, which means that they are close enough for normal conversation (or, in some cases, closer) even if it wasn't a normal conversation.

The whisper is meant to be heard by Horsom's companions, who are not distant from the miller.  This requires some judgment (consciously or not) on Horsom's part.*


*EDIT:  You are correct in thinking that I had not taken into account the fact that Innuendo is a "Trained Only" skill.  Innuendo, I assume, was first included in the game to take the place of specialized languages like Thieves' Cant from earlier editions.  In 3.5, Innuendo becomes a function of Bluff, and thus can be used untrained.  In either event, an untrained Wisdom check is essentially what Horsom received to set the miller's Listen check DC.*


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 18, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> As he ended his prayer he stood over the miller.  Unlimbering his bastard sword, he spoke the only words apropriate at the time.  *"May Gragnor have mercy on your soul."*  He then swung his sword low, aiming at the base of the millers neck.






As he swung, Kregor heard the miller whisper, "Thank you."

The crowd of villagers cried out with the blow, a roar of mingled voices eerily reminiscent of the manticore's.  As the miller's head struck the ground, it was as though a wave of hostility washed over the onlookers and then subsided.  Shoulders slumped.  Some wept.  None, however, called the act unjust.  Even those who had been closest to the miller seemed to understand the necessity of Kregor's action.

It did not take long for the villager's attention to turn to the stone cottage near the mill.  Horsom followed them, to protect the miller's family if necessary.  The cottage, though, showed all the signs of having been hastily deserted.

_If nothing is done to stop them, it is clear that the crowd will burn the cottage...although it is stone, this would burn the posts, the thatching, and the interior, possibly causing one or more walls to collapse._


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 18, 2005)

A whip-thin, hook-nosed young man struggled with a flint to light a tar-soaked torch, a mad glint in his eye. He paused to wipe away a lock of stringy hair from his forehead. He was egged on by an equally skinny young woman, her voice a croak to Horsom's ears due to the ugliness of its urgings. The stolid archer looked over the assembling mob, with their hoes, axes, and torches, thirsting for more violence.

Whip Thin crowed with delight as the torch finally caught flame. Horsom grabbed it from him and leapt onto a nearby barrel. The young couple howled in outrage, but Horsom ignored them. "HALT!" he bellowed to the assembling throng, as he raised the newly lit torch aloft. "The beast is dead and so is the miller.. but this isn't over. The Church has tasked us with ridding the manticore and discovering whence it came. To do that, we have to investigate the miller's home and his mill. Once we've left, burn what you will. But until then.. STAY AWAY FROM THIS HOUSE AND THIS MILL. Or it's me you will answer to."

As Horsom slowly scanned the crowd with a steely glare, he felt some shame at the lie he had just told. The Church had tasked the companions with ending the manticore's threat, not discovering its origins. It saddened him somewhat that his greatest motive for preserving the miller's cottage was his curiosity regarding its contents.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OOC: RC, I agree with your assessment re: setting the DC for the Listen check. I'll be clearer in my description next time. Good observation on the Innuendo skill - I never looked at it as a replacement for Thieves' Cant, alignment tongues, et al.


----------



## Samuel Leming (May 19, 2005)

During the confusion during the miller's execution, Maldordo will sneak away from the crowd and his fellow adventurers.  He will then leave Kell's reach by whatever route lets him move unseen.  From there he will head back to Selby.

OOC:  Sorry, I'm out.  Bye.

Sam


----------



## maddmic (May 19, 2005)

As kregor saw themillers lifeless body slump to the ground, he looked away.  *"I pray that I have done Gragnor's bidding."*

________________________________________________________________________

As the villagers deal with the passing of the miller, Kregor Picks up the man and his head.  He places the miller in the same cart as the manticore.  He then looks for Amalric and brother Hengist.  *"I ask that you protect the body of the miller as well as the body of the manticore.  I must go to the miller's house to ensure that things do not get out of control.  I intend on letting the village burn the manticore tonight, but would like to provide proper rites for the miller and his son.  It is my belief that no matter what the person did in life, they must be burried or burned in accordance with Gragnor's doctrine.  Since you most likely wish that these two not be burried in the soil of this town, then I will defer to your wishes and burn them on a pyre tonight in a proper ceremony.  This will prevent the villagers from desecrating their graves once I leave.  The miller is being judged now for his transgressions against this community.  There is no sense in doing a diservice to his mortal body which could be cursed if not dealt with properly."*

________________________________________________________________________

Once Amalric and brother Hengist have agreed to Kregor's request, he hastily follows the rest of the party to the millers residence.  He arrives just in time to hear the end of Horsoms plea to the people.  To ensure that all understand the situation Kregor bellows.  *"Indeed.  Do as this man says.  Once we are done here, this land is yours to do with what you will.  Until then, you will be given the manticores body tonight so that you may burn away all your fears in a ceremony headed by Brother Amalric."*

He then approaches Horsom and places a hand on his shoulder.  *"I hope you understand that I had to complete the task that was laid before me.  These people could've been punished for killing the miller should some lawman intend to do so.  It is my charge that I protect them.  I felt that it should be I who ended the miller's life and free these people from their hatred.  I have been looked upon unfavorably all my life and am acustomed to wandering about the land with no place to call my home.  None of these people should have to face that."*  With that, he then moves about ensuring that the villagers disperse and helps "investigating" the area.



OOC:
Sorry to see Maldordo leave.


----------



## wolfheart (May 19, 2005)

Dain looks on as events play out with the miller, but springs into action as the villagers head for the miller's home.  After Horsom seizes the torch, Dain moves among the crowd encouraging the villagers to return home in a gruff dwarven fashion.

After the crowd has been disbursed, Dain enters the home and begins to search the place from top to bottom.  He looks for any unusual stonework or hidden compartments and takes the better part of the afternoon systematically going through the miller families possessions.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 20, 2005)

Horsom looked up at the half-orc priest. "You did the right thing. And as usual, the right path is the hardest to travel. Justice was served.. with the best interests of the miller and the villagers in mind, no less." He paused briefly, tiredly raking his fingers through his hair. "Bravely done.. you are a stronger man than I."

"Let's explore the house then. I wonder where the miller's family has disappeared to?"

------------------------------------------------------------

OOC: Horsom joins Dain and Kregor in investigating the house. If he finds nothing in the house in 45 minutes, he'll move to the mill.

------------------------------------------------------------
OOC: Sam, hope everything is OK.


----------



## Samuel Leming (May 20, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> OOC: Sam, hope everything is OK.




OOC:  Everything's good.

I'm going to be starting a new job that'll have me offline for days, sometimes even weeks, at a time.  Onsite analytical chemist kind of thing.  I'll get to adventure for real in my own small way(actually more like "ruffing it"). 

It's best to end Maldordo's run now when there's a clear opportunity and a valid reason.

Sam


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 20, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> OOC:  Everything's good.
> 
> I'm going to be starting a new job that'll have me offline for days, sometimes even weeks, at a time.  Onsite analytical chemist kind of thing.  I'll get to adventure for real in my own small way(actually more like "ruffing it").
> 
> ...



OOC: Glad to hear nothing's amiss. Congratulations!

My brother-in-law is just finishing up his PhD in geochemistry. He's had numerous field trips to exotic locales (Labrador and Costa Rica among others) also. Hopefully you'll enjoy the lifestyle as much as he has.

I wonder if RC would want to take over Maldordo. We could use the roguish help in the next phase of the adventure I think, and he may want to weave the character into his Lakelands mythology.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 21, 2005)

Selanil watches the miller's demise quietly.  When it is over he simply says, "Justice has been done here.  It is time for me to return to speak with Tattercoats and perhaps her mother.  I will meet you all back here as soon as my business with them is concluded."

With that said, and grasping the spear that helped kill the manticore in his hands, he heads out into the wilderness at a trot, his destination the barrow where he first met Etain.


----------



## wolfheart (May 25, 2005)

Even though Dain is hungry, he is careful not to eat any sausages or meats he finds in the miller's cottage.


----------



## Krug (May 25, 2005)

Glom trails behind Harsom and the rest, rubbing his chin and looking serious.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 25, 2005)

Following the miller's death, the group split to do what they considered their individual tasks.  Selanil went west to the barrow where he had met Etain and Queen Maeve.  Kregor, Horsom, Dain, and Glom searched the miller's cottage and mill.  Taking advantage of the distraction, Maldordo slipped quietly away and headed back towards Selby-by-the-Water.

It was quickly clear that the miller's family had departed in haste, taking the mill cart and donkey with them.  It is also clear that, no matter how much the miller wanted to help the village, his desire wasn't enough to make him share the contents of his cellars.  Kegs of beer, sacks of root vegetables, and jars of preserved fruit and vegetables were left behind.

The mill still seems very much as it did when Maldordo last visited it:





> The post that linked the large, turning millwheel from the millpond to the grist wheels in the mill had been taken out, so that the interior was quiet. Indeed, this early in the year there would be nothing to grind. Later, though, the mill would employ local youths to ensure that there were enough hands to turn harvested grain into flour.
> 
> The outer walls of the mill were stone, with interior walls, floors, and beams of wood. Pulleys that could be connected to the turning millwheel made it possible to use the stream's power to lift heavy bags of grain to the second floor, where they would be sorted into hoppers and funneled down between the huge grinding stones. Large wooden double doors on one end of the mill allowed cartloads to be brought in and offloaded near the pulley-driven grain lift. These doors were closed at the moment. The miller brought Maldordo in by a side door.
> 
> At the moment, again, the mill seemed quiet. There were plenty of holes and chinks in the loose-fit rouch-carved stones of the mill's outer wall. Although it had probably been well-plastered once, it was easy to see where rats could get in.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 26, 2005)

Horsom looks around for a trapdoor or other ingress to a cellar or lower level.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 26, 2005)

The barrow where Selanil had met Queen Maeve was cold, and had the sense of being long-abandoned.  It smelled of wet stone, mouse droppings, and little more.  Were it not for a small blood-colored stain, where perhaps mead had been splashed, Selanil would have thought he had come to the wrong place.  Surely the Host he had met were not here, but where could they have gone?


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 26, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> Horsom looks around for a trapdoor or other ingress to a cellar or lower level.






Horsom looked around for a trapdoor or other ingress to a cellar or lower level, but he found nothing.  The rat holes certainly argued that there were tunnels beneath the mill, but not necessarily tunnels large enough for even Maldordo in his cat form.

As the companions searched the mill, an aura of menace seemed to fall upon the place.  It fell gently, a little at a time, a twinge of uneasiness, a shadow that seemed to move of its own accord, an oddly shaped nob of stone that seemed almost like a face, a sound like a sigh in the passage of air.  By the time that the aura was strong enough to notice, it was almost palpable.  Some_thing_ did not wish them in the mill.

They recalled that Amalric had ordered the mill's destruction.  Perhaps, tomorrow, or the day after, as the mill was torn down, they would find something.  A passage might open, allowing them into the sodden ground beneath.  Or allowing something long trapped there out into the world above....


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 27, 2005)

Horsom leapt back in fright as the gargoyle he thought he saw lunged at him from behind a stack of grain sacks. He looked around to see if the others had seen his girlish reaction and found Glom looking at him oddly. But then Glom always looked at people oddly. He cursed his foolishness and mouthed a silent invocation to Celene. He shivered at the sibilant whisper that seemed almost a reply.

"No trap doors or hidden entrances. Nothing. If we are going to expose the rats' nest, it seems we are going to have to wait till the villagers have demolished the mill. I suggest we stand guard while the work crews have at the mill.. I have a bad feeling about what will be exposed in the excavation."


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 27, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> "No trap doors or hidden entrances. Nothing. If we are going to expose the rats' nest, it seems we are going to have to wait till the villagers have demolished the mill. I suggest we stand guard while the work crews have at the mill.. I have a bad feeling about what will be exposed in the excavation."






No sooner did the words come from Horsom's mouth than he realized...while they had seen small holes and rat droppings, they had not seen a single rat.  Surely that was unusual in a mill.  Whatever had occupied the upper mill was gone...even the animals...leaving only an ancient cold eminating upwards from the earth itself.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 27, 2005)

*OOG:  Please note that I will be away for approximately one week, from Sunday to Sunday.*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 27, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> No sooner did the words come from Horsom's mouth than he realized...while they had seen small holes and rat droppings, they had not seen a single rat.  Surely that was unusual in a mill.  Whatever had occupied the upper mill was gone...even the animals...leaving only an ancient cold eminating upwards from the earth itself.



"I have a REALLY bad feeling about this.", repeated Horsom, unable to keep the nervous edge from his voice. "Aulshaka is angry - his servant has been slain. Still, I need to see what lies under this mill."


----------



## wolfheart (May 28, 2005)

"Aye, it seems as though the very earth we stand on and the air we breath is tainted,"  said Dain as he unconsciously fingered his holy symbol that hung from his neck.  "Brother Amalric and I should say some prayers over this ground before they start the demolition"

Dain searched around somemore and out of curiosity began tapping parts of the mill with his hammer, at first just to hear the reassuring sound of metal striking stone that seemed to calm all dwarves.  As time went by the tapping gave way to solid raps, as though he were trying to pummel the evil from the stone.  As he went he prayed to Aedor in quit tones to cast the evil spirits of this place back into the forge and through fire and hammer and thong make this place clean.


----------



## maddmic (May 29, 2005)

Kregor remembers the words of Amalric.  He then turns to Dain once he is done.  *"Perhaps we could do more on the morrow.  I may be able to help with the dispatching of evil better should I consult with Gragnor this evening."*  Once all have decided how best to ensure that the miller's house will remain standing, Kregor will find a place to rest.  He will pray prior to sleeping and then he rises in the morning.  Upon rising, he will enter into another prayer trance.

OOC:
Please see the OOC thread.  I have changed some of Kregor's spells.  He will attempt to use the consecrate spell that following day.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 31, 2005)

Selanil pokes around inside the barrow, investigating the various tunnels and rooms.  Finding no sign of anyone he calls out quietly, "Etain?  Maeve?"

If he receives no answer, he'll head back outside and do a search of the surrounding area, taking a couple of hours to do so.  

If Etain or Maeve turn up, he inform them of the manticore's death.  If he can't find either of them, he will return to town and meet back up with the others.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 9, 2005)

The barrow seemed empty, and no one answered Selanil's hails, so, after a time, he returned to Kell's Reach.

In the meantime, work had begun on tearing the mill down.  Despite Amalric's words to the miller, removing the mill took more effort than a day could provide.  Whatever evil spirit had possessed the village seemed to have loosened its grip, and for several days the weather was fair and warming.  Spring flowers began to bloom where they had been planted in front of the villagers' cottages, and the air was scented with the faint aroma of herbs.

Slowly and carefully, under the watchful eye of the dwarf, the villagers removed the upper level of the mill and scattered the old barrow stones it was made of.  The hopper bins, gears, and other mill works were reserved, however -- many pieces stored in the miller's old house -- for, with the taint of evil removed, they would be valuable when the time came to build a new mill at some other spot.

Although the upper level was safely removed, when the workers reached the ground level (which should, by all rights, have been easier), there were several injuries.  Most were minor, but some required the divine healing channeled by Dain, Kregor, or Amalric to alleviate.  It was as though some form of malice was in the stones themselves, causing them to slip when they were secure, or to give way suddenly where before they were held fast.  One poor man, Erle Sandown, had his lower leg crushed, and, although the injury was treated, he would carry a limp into his old age.

None dared approach the mill after the fall of dark.  Some claimed to have heard scratching from beneath the floor stones while they worked.  Echoes, maybe, in some hollow space of the work being done above, but Dain for all his stonecunning wasn't certain, and it seemed at times that the echoes below were longer lasting than reason would permit.  And there were whispers, barely heard.  They were not loud enough for any to say what was said.  In truth, it was perhaps the wind through the dismantled stones of the mill's shell.  Whatever the cause, none now doubted that the mill itself was the source of the miller's madness, and of the village's woes.

At last, on a midafternoon a little less than two weeks from first stone's removal, a dark space was revealled beneath the mill's stone floor.  Surely, it was the barrow from which the mill's stones had been taken, sealed since the mill was built.

It took the rest of the afternoon to open the space widely enough to admit a man.  Then, as  the first hint of evening darkened the sky, the workers fled, dropping their tools in mindless terror.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 9, 2005)

As the days dragged on, Horsom grew more fretful. He would stand amongst the diggers, armed in full battle regalia, clashing axe to shield, as if challenging whatever supernatural force existed in the ruins of the mill. Horsom counted on the fear/goodwill he had built up amonst the villagers to accommodate the mildly bizarre route he now embarked upon. His fear of what the group had uncovered here drove him to new lengths. He was eager yet afraid to be the first to step into the unexplored depths of the ruins beneath the mill.

OOC: if no one stops him, Horsom will enter the cavity opened beneah the mill


----------



## wolfheart (Jun 9, 2005)

Dain does not mention it during the excavation, but every time he touches the stone his heart feels cold and dark, the opposite reaction that a dwarf normally would have.  When the hollow is discovered, Dain gathers his gear and dons his armor.  He has his full arsenal of weaponry waiting at his side and as the opening is made man size, he peers in using his darkvision.

ooc: Dain has memorized the following spells: Detect Magic, Guidance, Virtue, (0-lvl) and Divine Favor, Protection from Evil, and Magic Weapon (Dom)


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 13, 2005)

*We Interuppt This Thread For XP*

*We interupt this thread to bring you the following XP announcements:

At this point, Dain, Kregor, Glom, Horsom, and Selanil have all earned 585 XP for combat and 600 XP for story award, for 1185 XP each.  Maldordo has stepped out, but I'll send him an email with his XP just in case he decides to step back in at some point.

Enjoy.

RC*


----------



## Krug (Jun 13, 2005)

Glom looks at the opening, wiping his hands. He waits until Harsom enters.

"Dark things under stone. Dark things," he says,waitingfor Harsom's cry, doesn't hear any,and prepares to follow.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 13, 2005)

OOC:
Did Kregors attempt to use the consecrate spell have any effect on the area during the excavation?  If so, he would've continued using it to ease the workers minds, as well as combat whatever evil presence still lurked there.  If not, then he would need to swap that spell out for another so that we can continue into the darkness......


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 13, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Did Kregors attempt to use the consecrate spell have any effect on the area during the excavation?  If so, he would've continued using it to ease the workers minds, as well as combat whatever evil presence still lurked there.  If not, then he would need to swap that spell out for another so that we can continue into the darkness......






*Sorry, because this is one of two things that I had intended on addressing in my description of the escavation.

Yes, Kregor's consecrate does have an effect, easing the sense of foreboding of those working on the mill.  However, the feeling of lurking evil, watching from the darkness, comes back strongly after six hours (i.e., when the spell runs out).

The other thing I wanted to make clear is that, between the mill's old floor and the area where the barrow is uncovered, the workmen find a largish hollow -- the nest of rats, containing a few shiny stones, some brass buttons, and a scattering of well-gnawed finger bones.  The rats themselves seem to have deserted the mill.

Between lots of work at work, and still being half relaxed from my trip, I allowed myself to get a little lazy.    

RC*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 14, 2005)

Horsom paused to see if Dain spotted anything, knowing the dwarf's night vision was keener than his. "I'm lighting my torch," he rasped in a voice gone inexplicably hoarse and raw. With that, he spoke the command word to enflame his everburning torch and took his first step into the tomb.

------------------------------------------
OOC: If the passage is large enough, Horsom takes his bow in with him, strapped to his back. If not, he'll leave it by the mouth of the barrow. In either case, he enters with axe in his right hand and torch in his left.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 14, 2005)

Kreogr looks at the two eager companions.  *"Perhaps it would be wiser to ensure that we are all prepared for what lies ahead.  I have done my best of trying to rid this place of evil spirits, but it is only a temporary solution and I believe that my granted powers would be better put to use should I have one more day to meditate."*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 14, 2005)

At Kregor's words, Horsom stopped short just inside the entrance. He was champing at the bit, but in his days as caravan guard, he had learned the value of a well-prepared spell wielder. "Very well," he grumbled, somewhat uncharitably. Patience was not one of Horsom's virtues!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 14, 2005)

Horsom lowered himself into the dark hole.  Holding onto what remained of the mill's stone floor, he stretched downward, ready to feel the stone floor beneath his feet.  The air was cold, making his flesh shivery.

Dain came up and knelt beside him, peering into the darkness below.  "You're only a foot or so from the floor," the dwarf told him.  The dwarf could see shards of shattered rock lying below, where parts of the barrow's ceiling had fallen due to the excavation above.  Twisted bits of bone seemed to stick up from the smooth portions of the floor.  He could hear a steady drip and a plink, and realized his mistake.  It wasn't necessarily the floor -- there was standing water down there, no doubt seepage from the stream and mill pond.  It could not have been more than a few inches deep.

Nearby, Glom prepared to follow Horsom.  "Dark things under stone," the goblin said.  "Dark things."

Dain realized that Glom was right.  He could feel his own heart beating faster than it should be.  Horsom was preparing to drop down and light his everburning torch.

"Perhaps it would be wiser to ensure that we are all prepared for what lies ahead," Kregor said.  The scarred half-orc priest watched his more eager companions with concern.  "I have done my best of trying to rid this place of evil spirits, but it is only a temporary solution and I believe that my granted powers would be better put to use should I have one more day to meditate."

Horsom may have been champing at the bit, but he pulled himself back out of the dark, cold hole. "Very well," he grumbled, somewhat uncharitably.  Patience was not one of Horsom's virtues!

Dain grimaced.  On one hand, he could understand Kregor's caution.  On the other hand, with the springtime sun ready to set in little less than four hours, what if whatever they had breached _allowed something to come out_?


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 15, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Dain grimaced.  On one hand, he could understand Kregor's caution.  On the other hand, with the springtime sun ready to set in little less than four hours, what if whatever they had breached _allowed something to come out_?



OOC: Hmmmm.. hadn't thought of that. I do have my stone of alarm though. I could place it on a board covering the entrance.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 16, 2005)

After clambering out of the barrow's entrance, Horsom covered the hole with a collection of boards and timber left behind by the demolition crew. He then carefully placed his Stone of Alarm on one of the supporting members of this construction, and stationed himself within earshot of the device.

He turns to his companions: "We should spend the night close by. My Stone will warn us if anything tries to escape the barrow".

-----------------------------------------
OOC: Horsom will spend the night camped within one round's run (120') of the hole.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 17, 2005)

Following Horsom's lead, Selanil also prepares to make camp for the night.  He will agree to take a turn on watch if the group wishes to have someone awake at all times through the night.  He keeps his bow and Maeve's spear close at hand while resting.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 17, 2005)

Kregor helps cover the hole.  He then nods to everybody and prepares the ground for his night's sleep.  

OOC:
He will try to be about 15 ft. away from the opening.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 17, 2005)

Horsom makes a campfire in the ruin of the mill, about 15 feet from the hole. He keeps his torch, and bow and quiver ready. He volunteers to take first watch.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 18, 2005)

As the sun set, the whispering began.  It seemed at first to come out of the very ground itself, but then it became obvious that no two were hearing the same voice.  It spoke in dreams, and it spoke to the waking.  It threatened death, or promised riches.  One merely had to listen to what it said.

But, even if the thin, cold voice was spurned, it was clear that no one could get a good night's sleep so close to the old ruined mill.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 18, 2005)

Horsom hunched by the sputtering fire, bug-eyed with fear. He clasped his hands, his fingers reflexively aligning themselves into the shape of Herne's protective Horns. The sinister whispering seemed only to grow stronger.. and darker.

The sibilant, unearthly voices seemed to penetrate the dreams of the sleeping; the axeman's four companions flailed and moaned as if caught in a fever's nightmare. 

A few long and desperate minutes passed, then Horsom could take it no longer. "Dain.. wake up." As the crusty dwarf slipped into his boots, Horsom explained his plan. "We should go down there.. now. Whatever lies beneath the mill needs to be dealt with before it drives me mad. Either that or let's move camp farther from this tomb. The stone of alarm will let us know if anything emerges during the night. Let's wake the others."


----------



## maddmic (Jun 18, 2005)

Kregor opened his eyes at the sound of others.  He had thought that he was the only one awake.  He had tried to listen to the whispers, but as he was just understanding the message and voice, it all seemed to change.  It was like when he was a child and could see something with his peripheral vision, yet when looking directly at it, it seemed to disappear.  He laid there much like a corpse lays when a priest has laid it to rest, arms crossed and straight as a board.  As Dain and the others stirred, he sat straight up.  

*"I had wanted to give us one day to prepare for whatever evil haunts this place.  It would seem however that this place will not let us rest through the night.  Nor am I willing to leave the area so that some foul thing crawls from this pit and begins to undo what we've already accomplished.*  He then begins to don his armor looking at the others once he's done.  *"I cannot tread as lightly as others, but I can see without the aid of a torch.  Shall I drop in first and get a layout before we proceed?"*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 18, 2005)

"Sounds good, Kregor. I'll have to light my torch once we climb down, or I'll be useless," Horsom said as he picked up his equipment and readied his torch. _"Not to mention scared out of my head,"_ he thought to himself. He silently castigated himself for coming up with such a sissy notion. With the tip of his axe blade, he quickly and crudely traced Celene's Oak into the dirt near the tomb entrance. "Celene protect us," he muttered.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 19, 2005)

OOC: Forgot to add that Horsom removes the stone of alarm from the planks before taking them down.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Jun 19, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> *Maldordo has stepped out, but I'll send him an email with his XP just in case he decides to step back in at some point.
> *




Yep, got the email.  I'm back home for a solid three weeks, but then I'll be gone for three to nine weeks, so I don't think I've got enough time to start playing again.

I appreciate the sediment, er... sentiment though.



			
				Ulorian said:
			
		

> My brother-in-law is just finishing up his PhD in geochemistry. He's had numerous field trips to exotic locales (Labrador and Costa Rica among others) also. Hopefully you'll enjoy the lifestyle as much as he has.




I'm sure everyone is picturing tropical scenery and sandy beaches.  I've been out on three short trips already and it's been nothing like that so far.  Except for the sand.  There's been lots and lots of sand.  Some of it the tiny gritty sharp snaggity type of sand that gets in all your equipment and instrumentation.  The sand doesn't get into the food though.  It's the aggressive mutant insects that do that.  I'm glad there were plenty of even more aggressive mutant arachnids to keep the insect population in control.

The next trip will be different though.  There'll be dry dirt and wet mud instead.  I don't know for sure yet, but after that it'll probably be back to the sand.

I'm not griping.  I've got a wonderfully interesting and challenging job, but tropical paradises are just not going to be part of it.

Sam


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 20, 2005)

A miasma of foul odor swept upward as Kregor removed the first board.  A swamp-like smell, perhaps the bodies within rotted by the water, but he swore it had not been there earlier.  Looking down, he could see bones and stones jutting from the water.  Holding the planks, he lowered himelf his full length before letting go, dropping the last couple of feet into the barrow.

_Have I ever told you the story of the foolish orc?_ whispered a voice in his mind.  It mocked the way Kregor heard Gragnor's voice, but the scarred half-orc knew that it was not that of his ancestor.  Still, the voice ran on, making it difficult to concentrate.  His breath puffed out in cold streams.  He paused and glanced around the chamber.

It was ovoid, maybe 30 feet by 20, the ceiling being an arched jumble of stones.  A low, dark passage disappeared to the north -- it went downward and to the right a little, blocking Kregor's vision.  The passage was no more than 5 feet high.  Where Kregor stood, the water came no higher than mid-calf.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 20, 2005)

OOC: Hi Sam! Glad to hear you're enjoying the work despite its tribulations.

Check out the links below to see why the following comment got a chuckle out of me:



			
				Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Ulorian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Labrador
Labrador Highway Clearing


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 20, 2005)

OOC: Our daughter arrived yesterday morning (Father's Day!).. everyone is healthy and happy (except for the usual growing pains that comes from the learning curve we're just beginning to climb). I watched the whole thing from front row centre and even caught the baby and cut the cord.. amazing experience!

I've barely slept the last two days, and I'm sure it's not going to get much better soon. I'm still posting, but if I'm not immediately responding, you at least know the reason why.

Do any of you experienced dads know of a good treatment for diaper rash? She's had 7(!) changes so far, and her skin is VERY irritated from our late response on the first few changes (due to our noobness). Our sanity depends on it..


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 20, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> OOC: Our daughter arrived yesterday morning (Father's Day!).. everyone is healthy and happy (except for the usual growing pains that comes from the learning curve we're just beginning to climb). I watched the whole thing from front row centre and even caught the baby and cut the cord.. amazing experience!
> 
> I've barely slept the last two days, and I'm sure it's not going to get much better soon. I'm still posting, but if I'm not immediately responding, you at least know the reason why.
> 
> Do any of you experienced dads know of a good treatment for diaper rash? She's had 7(!) changes so far, and her skin is VERY irritated from our late response on the first few changes (due to our noobness). Our sanity depends on it..





*OOC:  Congratulations!

As far as diaper rash goes, there are all kinds of things available at your local drug store or even grocery store.  Most of these are (I think) zinc-based.  Girl babies are prone to urinary tract infections, too, so wipe front-to-back, not the other way around.  These can be pretty painful, but you're unlikely to be able to avoid them with 100% efficiency, so don't beat yourselves up too much.  Just do your best, remember than she will begin sleeping through the night, and enjoy the pre-teen years as much as you can!    


Daniel*


----------



## Krug (Jun 20, 2005)

Even Glom shivered, the sense of dread overpowering. He watched his companions, suddenly fearful, afraid he would have a knife stuck in his back while he slept.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 21, 2005)

OOC:
Congrats!  Ours is due on the 13th of September....

Also, I updated my character sheet with the XP addition.....

IC:
Kregor tries to shake the voices out of his head.  Focussing his attention ahead, he moves to the north following the passage.  The half-orc readies his sword and looks ahead to see if there's anything around the bend.  

He then calls back to the others in a hushed whisper.  *"It's a bit short down here.  Strange voices in my head.  Don't fear though, we have Gragnor's protection aiding us."*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 21, 2005)

Hearing Kregor give the all-clear, Horsom climbed down into the dark opening and landed with a small splash in the dank pool below. Hefting his axe in one hand and his torch in the other, he called: "Let me know when the rest of you are ready, and I'll light my torch." Horsom caught his balance as he stumbled against something hard in the water, and grimaced as he imaged what that something could be. He shrugged one broad shoulder, readjusting the positions of the shield and bow strapped to his back. "Hopefully Glom and Dain can tell us more about this construction once they get down here and have a look around."

OOC: Thanks for the congrats. Night 2 wasn't as bad as Night 1. Hopefully that trend continues.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 21, 2005)

Kregor tried to block the whispering out of his mind, but it was a cold sussuration running beneath his thoughts, seeking to distract him and make him nervous.

He needed to move carefully to avoid tripping or turning an ankle on the uneven footing.  Broken rock and fallen stone hid under the dark, scummy water, ready to harm the unwary.  He moved carefully to the north, to peer down the only visible passage.  The passage was no more than five feet high, and went on a slight slope downward to the right.  He could see maybe twenty or twenty-five feet down it before the curvature of the tunnel blocked further vision.  Assuming the ceiling height remained the same, the water would be about mid-thigh at the farthest point he could see.

Behind Kregor, Horsom lowered himself into the cold, rank cavern, then dropped.  He landed with an audible splash.  He lit his enchanted torch with a word of command, and the light reflected off glittering bits of metal and gems in the dark shadows.  Most of the items seemed to be ancient and tarnished bronzework, dark-glazed red clay pots, and scattered strings of amber beads -- the grave goods of the warriors who had been buried here.  In the light it was easy to see thier rotted bones, fleshless, where they protruded higher than the green-scummed water.

No sooner had Horsom taken in the room than the whispering began again in his mind as well:  _Even now, it was not too late.  Even now.  But soon it would be far too late.  Soon all hope would be lost.  He could take a string of beads for his troubles and be far from here before disaster struck them all...._


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 21, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> No sooner had Horsom taken in the room than the whispering began again in his mind as well:  _Even now, it was not too late.  Even now.  But soon it would be far too late.  Soon all hope would be lost.  He could take a string of beads for his troubles and be far from here before disaster struck them all...._



Though he would never admit it, Horsom had been, up until now, afraid of what might lie in this dark, cold tomb beneath the mill. His upbringing had taught him to fear and respect the ancient druidic gods. The child sacrifices in Kell's Reach spoke to Horsom of Aulshaka's influence, and the thought of facing a servant of this fell and ancient god had awakened a primal terror within him. Up until now.

Whatever lurked within this barrow was weak and puling.. it sought to bribe him to leave it alone! It feared the companions. His warrior's blood boiled; his pragmatic mind, now unclouded from religious awe, sought to break down the information before it. What lurked here? Some malignant fey? Whatever it was, it would rue the day it crossed Horsom Moss' path.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 22, 2005)

As Kregor kept watch while the others entered the barrow, he thought quietly to himself.  _'Perhaps the miller was right and there is a greater evil here.  That still does not excuse his part in the murder of children.  It only shows how easily we can all be manipulted.'_  He then looks back at the group.  He squints as the torch is lit.  He then peers back down the tunnel.  and he prays silently.  _'Gragnor, protect us as we venture forth into these unknown tunnels.  Grant me the strength to hunt down whatever lurks ahead in the darkness.  Help me bring protection to this village by destroying whatever menace mocks you.'_


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 22, 2005)

_Servant of the Old Gods_, the voice whispered mockingly in Horsom's head, _it is good that you do not fear the dead, for you will soon be among them.  All come then, come down that I may drink your sweet life's blood.  And remember ere dawn that I offered you life, young one, and you spurned it._


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 22, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> _Servant of the Old Gods_, the voice whispered mockingly in Horsom's head, _it is good that you do not fear the dead, for you will soon be among them.  All come then, come down that I may drink your sweet life's blood.  And remember ere dawn that I offered you life, young one, and you spurned it._



_Too late for those games, creature.. I've seen the man behind the curtain._
----------------------------------------------------
As the rest of his compatriots, descended into the chamber, Horsom called out: "There is something down here.. something that can sense our thoughts. It would be best to stay within sight of each other, I think." Horsom then made to follow Kregor; following a priest made sense in a place like this.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 23, 2005)

Does anyone else follow Kregor and Horsom within, say, five or ten minutes of their dropping down into the barrow?


----------



## wolfheart (Jun 23, 2005)

ooc: Sorry for the inactivity, coaching two teams for son and daughter and had a deadline at work.

Dain went down the hole fast on Kregor's heels.  There was no way that he was going to miss out on any action that they might find.  He held Tor-Angol aloft so as to keep it out of the water.  He tried to say a ancient dwarven war chant to himself, under his breath, to keep his mind focused and his spirits high.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 23, 2005)

OOC:  Ooops, sorry!  Busy weekend and wasn't able to post.

IC:
Hearing voices in his head is just another strange event in the several days of strange events, but it is still unnerving nonetheless.  

Selanil waits for just a couple of minutes after everyone else has entered the barrow, watching their backs and then makes his way inside.  Once within, he will keep his bow at the ready and rejoin the others.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 23, 2005)

Horsom moved aside to allow Dain a clear space to drop, nearly tripping over a concealed stone to do so.  The dwarf landed in the filthy, cold water with a splash.  He frowned as he looked about.  This stonework was very old, and un-mortared.  No wonder it had begun to collapse over the years.  No wonder the water had seeped in.  The miller had been lucky that his mill had not simply collapsed one morning, resolving all of their problems.

He lifted Tor-Angol clear of the water and breathed an old chant, the War-Song of Dvalin, under his breath.  Still, he could feel the whispering tickling inside his head, telling him of old, water-rotted stone, and what the collapse of the barrow would do to his bones.

Dain sloshed to the side to make room for Selanil.  The elf had to pass his spear down in order to drop easily into the cold barrow chamber, but before he could do so Horsom gave a cry as he felt something below the water grasp his ankle.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 23, 2005)

Horsom immediately swung his axe at the spot he imagined the claw or tentacle.. his imagination ran wild.. was located. "Something's got me!" he shouted frantically as his axe clove through the water.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 23, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> Horsom immediately swung his axe at the spot he imagined the claw or tentacle.. his imagination ran wild.. was located. "Something's got me!" he shouted frantically as his axe clove through the water.






*The dark water completely obscures your attacker...but as you at least know the attacker's direction, I will call it only 9/10ths concealment, for a 40% miss chance.  In addition, the fallen stones grant some small cover to your opponent (+2 AC).  However, Horsom rolls a 19 (+ 6, -4 circumstance penalty for poor footing, for a total of 21) on the attack roll, and a 58 against the miss chance.  This is more than sufficient to hit, striking for maximum damage (9 points).*



Horsom swung wildly -- he was lucky he didn't take his foot off -- but he was rewarded by the feeling of a solid connection.  The water muted sound, but it felt as though his axe struck bone.  Whatever had gripped him in its cold, hard fingers released his ankle.

Selanil was still waiting to descend, and Glom was still in the mill above.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 23, 2005)

Horsom took a few more wild hacks at the water surrounding him, holding his torch aloft, searching for his attacker (and splashing Dain in the process). "Gah.. it felt like I bit into bone! Whatever inhabits this barrow has raised its dead against us!"
--------------------------------------
OOC: FYI Horsom's max damage with his axe is 11. Not sure if there's some DR at play here.. not fishing for clues about what attacked him, just bringing it to your attention.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 24, 2005)

Selanil will drop into the barrow as soon as he is able.  If whatever is attacking Horsom continues, he will sling his bow over his shoulder and strike blindly into the water wherever he thinks the attacker might be.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 24, 2005)

Horsom's leg burned where it had been touched, as though coated in lime.


*3 hp damage*


As Selanil dropped into the room, there was a low, moaning sound.  They couldn't be sure if it was real, or only in their minds.  Whatever had clutched Horsom released him and stood, water dripping off sodden bones.  Three skeletons rose from the murk.  They were mostly intact, though rotted with age and algae, and adorned with bits of corroded bronze jewelry.  In the light of Horsom's torch, it seemed as though flesh flickered and disappeared, ghost-like, around the bones -- tattooed, one-noble warriors of the Esk, now ruined and turned to evil.  Malignant balefire glowed in the encrusted sockets where their eyes had once been.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 24, 2005)

Horsom hissed at the sacrilege that had been committed in bringing these warriors back from beyond the grave. That noble thought didn't stop him, however, from taking a mighty swing at his attacker's head. "Kregor!" he shouted. "We're under attack! Glom! Get down here!"

OOC: Should have planted one of those acorns while the mill was being demolished. Oh well.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 24, 2005)

Kregor spun around, his sword ready.  He spotted the skeletons and a rage went through him.  _'Surely this is why Gragnor sent me to this town.  Something is keeping these poors sould from reaching their rightful destination.'_  He then waded through the water to stand toe to toe with the felled warriors.  Swinging his blade he cried out to the others.  *"Destroy these abominations!"*


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 24, 2005)

*I need to know how Selanil and Dain intend to react, and what Glom is doing.  Then I will resolve the begining of this fight.*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 28, 2005)

Selanil trudges forward through the murky water, closing with the nearest skeleton.  Trying to ignore the foulness of the skeletons and the barrow in general, he stabs at his opponent with his spear.

OOC:  Since he had slung his bow over his shoulder in my last post, I figure he has the spear in his hands.  If he hits the skeleton but does no damage to it with the spear, he will try using the spear as a club.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 29, 2005)

*NOTE:  There have been some revisions, so you should probably read through this message!*


*Okay, Glom hasn't gotten down the hole yet, so we'll say he doesn't know what's happening this round.*




> Horsom hissed at the sacrilege that had been committed in bringing these warriors back from beyond the grave. That noble thought didn't stop him, however, from taking a mighty swing at his attacker's head. "Kregor!" he shouted. "We're under attack! Glom! Get down here!"





*Horsom rolls a 10, 10 + 8 (-2 for poor footing) = 16, a hit, for 1d8 (6) + 3, 9 points of damage.*  The blade didn't seem to bite as deeply as expected, though, perhaps due to the lack of flesh.  The undead creature hissed in surprise, pushed back half a step by the blow.  Horsom could see that the creature's right ulna was snapped; probably when it grabbed him from below the water.  His last blow had added several crushed ribs to the undead thing's injuries.  




> Selanil trudges forward through the murky water, closing with the nearest skeleton. Trying to ignore the foulness of the skeletons and the barrow in general, he stabs at his opponent with his spear.





*Selanil rolls a 7, + 6 (-2 for poor footing) = 11, a miss.*  As Selanil stabbed, the skeleton moved to one side with a jangle of bronze ornaments, and the spear narrowly missed sliding along the exposed ribcage.  

The dead things turned swiftly and fearlessly on their attackers.  Dain swung a mighty blow as one closed with him *(18 + 7 - 2 = 23, 2 + 3 = 5 damage)*, but too soon, with Tor-Angol merely scraping along sodden ribs with the force of the blow.

The three undead creatures leapt upon their chosen victims -- Selanil, Horsom, and Dain -- attacking with blackened tooth and bony claw.  

The creature that attacked Dain hissed in anger or anticipation.  The balefire flickered eerily in its eyes.  The illusion of flesh about its bones showed sometimes an ancient and evil face glaring at him.  It raked at him, and snapped its withered teeth, but Dain was able to fend the creature off easily enough.

Horsom fended off the two claws attacks, but the creature's head slipped over his shield, to fasten its teeth in his shoulder *(2 hp damage)*.  Again, he felt a sensation like lime burning in the wound.  His muscles turned to jelly.  As the strength to move left him, he slid down toward the dark, scum-surfaced water.

Like Horsom, Selanil was able to fend off the two claw attacks -- the poor footing seemed to affect the undead as much as the living -- but the creature managed to bite him *(7 hp damage)*.  Unlike Horsom, Selanil felt no burning in the creature's touch.  




> Kregor spun around, his sword ready. He spotted the skeletons and a rage went through him. 'Surely this is why Gragnor sent me to this town. Something is keeping these poors sould from reaching their rightful destination.' He then waded through the water to stand toe to toe with the felled warriors. Swinging his blade he cried out to the others. "Destroy these abominations!"





Because of the hidden debris, Kregor moved slowly across the chamber.  Charging would have been impossible, and he knew enough not to try it.  Seeing Horsom grow limp, he attacked the skeletal undead bending over Horsom *(7 + 8 -2 = 13, a miss)*, but something beneath the water almost tripped him at the last moment, and his blow went awry.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 29, 2005)

OOC:

*@Krug*: It'd be a good idea if you subscribed to this thread. That way you'd get email notification when the thread was added to and you could come check to see if your input is required.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 29, 2005)

OOC:  Was Kregor too far away to get involved this round?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 29, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> OOC:  Was Kregor too far away to get involved this round?





Had to go to work; didn't finish describing the round.

RC


----------



## maddmic (Jun 29, 2005)

ooc:  I understand.  My impatience is a gift.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 29, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> ooc:  I understand.  My impatience is a gift.



OOC: Wait until Sep 13.. then you will know the meaning of patience!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 3, 2005)

*Go back up, read the round description, and tell me what you'd like to do.*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jul 3, 2005)

OOC: I don't know how weak Horsom is, but if he can take any action, he'll do the following:

------------------------------------------------------------

Barely able to heft his axe, Horsom drops his torch and weakly swings his axe two-handed at the Esk warrior, grunting with the effort. The burning of his wounds made Horsom gasp with pain.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 5, 2005)

Seeing the situation and having that compounded by something unseen in the water, Kregor decided that he had to try to eliminate as many threats as possible.  Brandishing his holy symbol and in a booming voice, he called out to the fiends.  *"Flee you abominations!  Flee in the name of Gragnor!"*

OOC:
Turn attempt #1 for the day.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 5, 2005)

Selanil grunts in pain at the bite of the foul creature.  Using his spear as a club, he swings it with both hands, trying to strike the abomination with it.


----------



## Krug (Jul 6, 2005)

_Apologies for missing updates. Crushed with work._

Screaming with fear and battle-fever, Glom will send out an Energy Missile - Fire at as many of the enemies as he could. "GLOM FRY!"


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 13, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Apologies for missing updates. Crushed with work._
> 
> Screaming with fear and battle-fever, Glom will send out an Energy Missile - Fire at as many of the enemies as he could. "GLOM FRY!"





In the ruins of the mill, Glom heard the sounds of combat below.  He rushed up to the edge, screaming with fear and battle feaver.  "GLOM FRY!" he screamed, releasing a missile of hot energy and flames from his mind.

*Because Glom is looking in from the hole, he can only see one of the undead monsters.  A random roll indicates that he can see the one facing Dain.  The fiery missile causes 12, but the creature makes its Reflex save for 1/2 damage (6 points).*

Horsom dropped his torch and axe, and sank below the dank water.  _Now I come_, came the whispering voice in his mind. _ Did you truly think I feared you because I deigned to offer you mercy?  Thus does a cat fear the mouse with whom it toys._

Selanil grunted in pain at the bite of the foul creature.  Using his spear as a club, he swung it with bont hands.* (13 +7 -2 = 18, a hit, doing 10 damage.) *  The blow seemed to be a solid hit, cracking one of the skeletal ribs and causing a look of pain to pass across its illusory features.

*(I haven't heard from Dain, and thus cannot be certain that he'd risk an AoO to go to Horsom's aid.  However, I assume that he would.  The AoO comes from a claw, doing 2 points of damage.  Like Horsom, Dain experiences a caustic sensation that almost robs his muscles of his strength, but he shrugs it off.)*

Although the skeletal thing attacking him swiped a claw at Dain, drawing blood, the dwarf moved to where Horsom had fallen, and swung Tor-Angol at the creature that was, even then, beginning to draw him from the water.

*(6 + 7 - 2 = 11, a miss)*


The creature drew Horsom from the water, and prepared to rip his throat out with its teeth.


*(AoO for Dain:  18 + 7 - 2 = 23, a hit, for 5 damage)*


Dain's blow stove in the skull of the first creature, already weakened from Horsom's attacks.  The other two, fearless, pressed forward.  *Selanil is hit with a claw and a bite, for 4 points and 2 points respectively.  Dain is bit for 3 hp, feels the insidious caustic touch, but does not succumb.* 


Seeing the situation and having that compounded by something unseen in the water, Kregor decided that he had to try to eliminate as many threats as possible.  Brandishing his holy symbol and in a booming voice, he called out to the fiends. "Flee you abominations! Flee in the name of Gragnor!"

*(5 - 1 = 4)*


The closest creature -- the one that had bit Dain -- laughed with a sound like shadows sliding upon shadows, and hissed something back in a tongue none there understood.


(OOG NOTE:  It would be useful if you included your bonuses in your action, so that I don't have to look them up for everyone...I'll be able to respond faster!)


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jul 13, 2005)

Horsom, limp in the undead's grasp, could only watch in horror as it hissed and leaned forward to open his throat. He gave a small sigh of relief as Dain's holy warhammer nearly tore its skull from its shoulders.

As the vile whispering taunt faded, Horsom, intent on his ordeal, could only muster a simple retort: "_Suck it.._", he croaked feebly.

------------------------------------
OOC: Awesome! What was the result of Kregor's turn attempt?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 13, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> Horsom, limp in the undead's grasp, could only watch in horror as it hissed and leaned forward to open his throat. He gave a small sigh of relief as Dain's holy warhammer nearly tore its skull from its shoulders.
> 
> As the vile whispering taunt faded, Horsom, intent on his ordeal, could only muster a simple retort: "_Suck it.._", he croaked feebly.





Who said anything about the whispering fading?    




> OOC: Awesome! What was the result of Kregor's turn attempt?






Go back and re-read the post.  I had to put my daughter to bed, but I came back, editted, and finished the round.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 13, 2005)

Kregor hissed at the failed attempt to thwart his foes.  _'Something powerful enough to hinder Gragnors will poisons this place.'_  He then moves to the closest undead and brings his blade around to meet it's body.  (attack +8  dmg 1d10+5)

OOC:
I never much cared for the turning stuff anyway.  I just thought that we might need it.  I guess we'll see from here.....

Can I get a recap on how many we're facing minus the thing under water?


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jul 13, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> OOC:
> I never much cared for the turning stuff anyway.  I just thought that we might need it.  I guess we'll see from here.....



OOC: Damn right.. smite the unbelievers instead! 


			
				maddmic said:
			
		

> Can I get a recap on how many we're facing minus the thing under water?



OOC: I thought there were only two left; I'm thinking the thing underwater that made you miss was just a rock or something that RC put in to add a little flair to your failed attack roll.


----------



## Krug (Jul 13, 2005)

Growling in anger, Glom concentrated again, grinding his teeth. His eyes flared red, and he unleashed a 2 point _Energy Ray (Fire)_ (2d6+2, ranged touch: +4) at the undead being that he had wounded previously.  "Glom DESTROY!"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 14, 2005)

Selanil tried to shrug off the latest scrape and bite from the foul creature, worried about the burn he felt each time the thing successfully attacked him.  He grinned at the sign of the creatures pain from his attack, his scarred face looking quite hideous.  He gripped the spear tighter and swung it again, attempting the batter the thing into submission.

OOC:  Use the spear as a club again, attacking at +7 and whatever damage you have assigned for using the spear as a bludgeoning weapon.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 14, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Selanil tried to shrug off the latest scrape and bite from the foul creature, worried about the burn he felt each time the thing successfully attacked him.






*OOG:  Go back and re-read; Selanil never felt that burning sensation.  In post #566, I said specifically "Unlike Horsom, Selanil felt no burning in the creature's touch." 
*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 16, 2005)

OOC:  Just a quick heads-up.  I will be away on vacation from Saturday, July 16th (today) until Sunday, July 24th.  I will have little or no internet access while I am away and probably will not be able to post until I return on the 24th.  RC, please treat Selanil as an NPC until my return.

Thanks!

Toric


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jul 22, 2005)

OOC: I hope everything is ok with wolfheart. One month anniversary of his last appearance.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 24, 2005)

OOC:
I hope everything's alright with everybody.  I'm hoping that it's just the summer travel time that has consumed our players/gm's time.  I know that and real-life come up, not a big deal.  I just hope the game isn't dying off.  I have been enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jul 24, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> OOC:
> I hope everything's alright with everybody.  I'm hoping that it's just the summer travel time that has consumed our players/gm's time.  I know that and real-life come up, not a big deal.  I just hope the game isn't dying off.  I have been enjoying it quite a bit.



OOC: Me too. This game is just the right combination of action and interaction. The world is detailed and the PCs are entertaining.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 25, 2005)

Growling in anger, Glom moved concentrated again, grinding his teeth. His eyes flared red, and he unleashed fire from his mind at the undead creature he had wounded previously.  *(2 point Energy Ray [Fire], 14 + 4 = 18, a solid hit for 9 points of damage)*  "Glom DESTROY!" the goblin screamed.  But the creature dodged the brunt of the flames, though by now it was thoroughly blackened; its bones charred and cracked.

Horsom tried to think defiant thoughts as he sank beneath the foul water once more.  The whispering voice in his head laughed derisively.  _Soon you will belong to me...._ it hissed.  _And I will use you to dispose of your friends....._

Selanil tried to shrug off the latest scrape and bite from the foul creature, though he alone did not feel a burning sensation each time the thing successfully attacked him.  He grinned at the sign of the creature's pain from his previous attack, his scarred face looking quite hideous.  He gripped the spear tighter and swung it again, attempting the batter the thing into submission. * (6 + 7 - 2 = 11)*  Unfortunately, the poor footing coupled with his momentary distraction as Glom's attack streaked into the dark chamber caused him to miss.

Despite its terribly burnt bones, one of the creatures launched itself at Dain.  Despite the toughness of the dwarf's armor, one charred claw scratched him *(1 hp damage)*.  Dain shrugged off the burning sense of paralysis and swung Tor-Angol, *(13 + 7 - 2 = 18) *striking the undead thing heavily *(11 hp damage)*.  As the scorched and sodden bones broke like rotten sticks beneath the force of the blow, Dain quickly bent to fish Horsom out of the fetid water.

Kregor hissed at his failed attempt to thwart his foes.  "Something powerful enough to hinder Gragnor's will poisons this place."  He paused to determine how many of the creatures remained, half imagining that the ruined stones hidden by the water were more of the creatures.  He could only see one remaining.  It was trying to get past Selanil's defenses, but the elf blocked its every attack.

The massive half-orc began moving to the last of his foes, blade in hand.  *(Because of the submerged rocks and poor footing, he cannot attack this round.)*


----------



## Krug (Jul 25, 2005)

Glom giggled to himself, but kept his psychic powers to himself for now. He had little doubt his companions would finish off the combat easily, and he wanted to save some of his abilities for later.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jul 25, 2005)

The sweetest breath that Horsom had ever pulled rasped into his throat as Dain's fist yanked him from beneath the scummy water. He reflexively tried to grab at Dain to help himself up, but his arms remained limp and dangling. He could only listen helplessly as the battle raged on.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 26, 2005)

Seeing the tide of battle turn in the party's favor, Kregor moved towards the final remaining foe.  He swings his blade at the foul creature, asking for guidance from Gragnor the entire swing.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 28, 2005)

Realizing that his opponent is the only one left standing, Selanil's grin disappears and he redoubles his efforts to finish off the abomination.  Continuing to wield the spear like a club, he puts everything he has behind the swing, grunting with the effort.


----------



## Krug (Jul 28, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> He swings his blade at the fowl creature, asking for guidance from Gragnor the entire swing.




_Hate to play spelling nazi but *kof* foul *kof*_


----------



## maddmic (Jul 31, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Hate to play spelling nazi but *kof* foul *kof*_




OOC:

Oh, these aren't winged beasties?  *cough*


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 31, 2005)

As Dain held Horsom's face above water, and Glom watched from above, Selanil swung at the skeletal thing again.  *(6 + 7 - 2 = 11)*  Unfortunately, the unliving thing was once more able to evade the scarred elf's blow.

The balefire in its eyes flickering from red to green, the thing snapped at Selanil with sharp teeth, raked at him with sharp claws.  At least Selanil was able to use the spear to hold back the snapping jaws, but one claw again raked him *(3 points damage)*.

By that time, Kregor had worked his way through the hidden masonry beneath the water, and stood poised for a mighty blow.  As Selanil pushed the thing away, Kregor swung his sword with all his might.  *(4 + 8 - 2 + 2 = 12)*.  Unfortunately, his blow missed.

_I come_, screamed the once-whispering voice in their minds.  _I come!  Cast thyselves down in Despair!_

There was a sound like scales scraping upon stone, and the whole edifice shook.  Ripples formed across the vile, black-scummed water and small stones fell from the ceiling.  

Seeing his chance, Selenil struck again at the undead thing.  *(10 + 7 - 2 + 2 = 17)*,   His blow struck the thing, damaging it further yet *(4 hp)*, though it did not fall.  Furious, and heedless of danger as only the dead or the mindless can be, it redoubled its efforts against the elf.  This time, it managed to latch on with its sharp teeth, drawing blood *(7 hp damage)*.  As it chewed upon his flesh, Selenil could hear it gurgling with delight.  The thin tatters of flesh hanging off its bones, and the illusion of a once-living Esk warrior, seemed to grow stronger from feeding, though its broken ribs did not mend.

"Enough!" growled Kregor.  He swung again, *(3 + 8 -2 +2 = 11)*, but again, a combination of poor footing and the thing's evil intelligence prevented the blow from landing.  The undead thing stepped away, Selanil's blood still on its water-rotted fangs.


----------



## Krug (Aug 1, 2005)

_Imbeciles!_ Glom thought.  His eyes flaring red again, he unleashed a 2 point Energy Ray (Fire) (2d6+2, ranged touch: +4) at the remaining undead's head.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 2, 2005)

Kregor moves into a flanking position on the last of the undead.  (if possible)  He swings mightily and yells.  *"We must slay this abomination before whatever is coming arrives!"*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Aug 2, 2005)

"_And get me into fighting condition!_" thought Horsom.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 3, 2005)

Selanil nearly fell to his knees at the pain of the creature's bite, but was held in place by the thing's teeth and claws.  Growling in pain and disgust, he tried to seperate the thing's bite from his flesh.

OOC:  I'm assuming that the undead thing is actually latched on to Selanil at the moment?  If so, he will attempt to disconnect it.  If it is not latched on, he will swing his spear as a club again.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 3, 2005)

The ground shook, and a rush of foul air came up from the small passage to the north.  They could hear a harsh scraping noise, like scales on stone, and other, less wholesome sounds -- as though rotted flesh was being pulled from bone by the passage of some creature, to fall heavily in the noisome water.

_Imbeciles!_ Glom thought. His eyes flaring red again as he moved around the hole in the floorboards to finish off the last of the undead things with a ray of fire.  But whatever heaved in the darkness moved even as he sighted his foe, and as the foundations shook the goblin lost his perch, pitching forward into the barrow *(2 hp damage from the fall)*.

The rubble shifted beneath Dain's feet, and he fell into the murky water.  Horsom fell back into the water with him, and the dwarf had to scrabble to pull his companion's head from the foul pool once more.  

The undead creature held its place as though its toes clung, spider-like, to the stones hidden below the murky blackness.  It lunged for Selanil with teeth and claws, but the agile elf had also maintained his footing, and narrowly dodged the attacks.

Although not as dextrous as some, Kregor had stayed standing from sheer momentum.  Flanking the creature, he swung again.  *(10 + 8 - 2 = 16)*  He connected, cleaving the thing's skull horizontally.  It swayed on its feet for a second, as though it would act despite the massive damage it had endured.  Then it crumpled, collapsing into the water.


----------



## Krug (Aug 4, 2005)

"GLUB!" the goblin shrieked as he lost his footing."HELP! HELP! I'm a-drowning!" he said, before realising the water wasn't that deep and standing up. He saw Kregor cleave the undead in twain as he stood up. "Finally! Glom thought he need to save you! And who pushedme?", the goblin said,wiping the dirt off his face.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 4, 2005)

A lambent green-white glow appeared now in the northern passage, flickering over the surface of the black corpse-fouled water.  The nauseating grave-reek grew stronger.  The voice that had taunted them silently was gone now, replaced with a waiting sensation, like breath held before a plunge.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Aug 4, 2005)

""Dammit, dammit, dammit!" thought Horsom, as the scraping of the creature's approach drew nearer. His nerves screaming for him to do something, anything, he willed his limbs to move.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 4, 2005)

Kregor pasued only long enough to make sure that the undead indeed fell.  He turned to face the Northern passage.  He bowed his head and prayed silently.  _'Gragnor, give me the strength to defeat this beast that mocks you.'_  (OOC: Cast Bull's strength)  He then shouts over his shoulder.  *"Dain, tend to the others needs.  Those who can fight from a 2nd rank, do so.  If things should not look well, I suggest we surface and try to get on steady ground."*

With that, the Half-orc turned his attention back to the front.

OOC:
If he has time, he will cast Shield of Faith on himself as well.  Also, by my calculations, he is down one 2nd level spell if he continued to cast Consecrate.  If not, please let me know as he will most likely need that slot to use for healing.    Also, if there's enough time for the others to move to him, Kregor will cast as many healing spells as possible.....


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 5, 2005)

OOC:  If my calculations are correct, Selanil is down 20 hit points and has just 6 left.  If that is incorrect, please feel free to correct me.    

IC:
Selanil looks over his multiple wounds and deciding that there was nothing he could do about it right now, he walks to where he can prop his spear against a wall or something out of the water.  He then turns his attention to whatever might be coming, pulls his bow off his back, draws an arrow and nocks it.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 11, 2005)

***bump***


----------



## Krug (Aug 11, 2005)

Glom says "Why undead here? Dark force at work. Magic strong, deadly." He looks over the corpses to see if there's any potential loot.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 14, 2005)

Kregor pasued only long enough to make sure that the undead had indeed fallen, then he turned to face the northern passage.  The greenish-white light flickered over the brackish water like ethereal flames.  Whatever was coming up the passage was huge.  The earth itself seemed to groan with its passage.  

Kregor bowed his head and prayed silently.  _Gragnor_, he though, _give me the strength to defeat this beast that mocks you._  His prayer was answered; he felt the strength of his ancestors pour into him.  "Dain," he shouted over his shoulder.  "Tend to the others' needs.  Those who can fight from a second rank, do so.  If things should not look well, I suggest we surface and try to get on steady ground."

"If I let go of Horsom," the dwarf shouted back, "he'll slip beneath this mire!"

Selanil looked over his multiple wounds and decided that there was nothing he could do about them at the moment.  He walked to where he could prop his spear against a wall, to keep it out of the water.  He then turned his attention to the northern passage.  He pulled his bow off his back, drew an arrow, and nocked it.

"Why undead here? Dark force at work. Magic strong, deadly."  Glom glanced over the fallen undead creatures.  They had been wearing jewelry made of copper and bronze, some pieces adorned with bits of amber.  The goblin quickly pocketed those items which seemed to be of potential value.  He glanced up at the hole in the ceiling, through which he had fallen.  As much as Kregor might suggest they surface, he realized that it might not be as easy as all that.  It had been easy enough to drop down into the barrow.  It might require wings or a grappling hook to get back out.

"Selenil," Dain said.  "I might be able to heal you if you come here.  Horsom does not need both my hands."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 19, 2005)

OOC:  Ooops!  I didn't realize you had updated the thread with a new post, RC!  Sorry for the delay in a reply...

IC:
Selanil considered Dain's words and then nodded, slightly relaxing his pull on his bow.  He walked over to the dwarf, still keeping his attention focused on the northern passage.  "My thanks, Dain," he says quietly after the dwarf heals him, still not taking his eyes off the northern passage.


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2005)

"Do we get out now?" said Glom to the others, "Or go north?"


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 19, 2005)

Selanil considered Dain's words and then nodded, slightly relaxing his pull on his bow.  As Kregor kept watch to the north, the elf walked over to the dwarf.  He kept his attention focused on the northern passage as much as he could, though, without allowing himself to be tripped by submerged stones.

Dain reached forward and said a short prayer.  *(Since Dain is currently away, and I am NPCing him, I decided to switch out Divine Favor for Cure Light Wounds.  Selenil recovers 7 hp).*  Some of the elf's many wounds began to knit together.  

"My thanks, Dain," Selanil said quietly, still watching the northern passage.

"Do we get out now?" said Glom to the others. "Or go north?"

"How do you propose we get out?" Dain asked.  "I cannot fly, and I don't want to be dangling from a rope when that thing comes in.  Selanil, I am uninjured.  Why don't you support Horsom while I prepare to meet our foe?"

Horsom could feel a tingling returning to his fingers and toes.  He knew that, if he lived long enough, this paralysis would pass.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Aug 19, 2005)

With careful concentration and a great deal of effort, Horsom was able to wiggle his thumb a little. A small return of movement, but not enough, alas, to allow him to scratch the itchy nose that had developed a few minutes ago and was beginning to drive him slightly mad. Yet another injustice this tomb squatter would pay for, Horsom thought to himself.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 23, 2005)

OOC:  
While Kregor is waiting, he will heal others if they come to him.  He is just very intent on meeting whatever is coming their way first since the fighter is down and the ranger is in bad shape.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 23, 2005)

Selanil nods and takes Horsom from Dain after slinging his bow over his shoulder.  He carries Horsom over to where he left his spear leaning out of the water.  He figures he might be able to throw the spear with one arm and support Horsom with the other once whatever is coming comes.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 26, 2005)

Kregor finished praying to his ancestors, feeling his faith to Gragnor surround him like a shield. In the far end of the chamber, he could hear Glom fishing in the noisome water, occasionally giggling in glee over some trinket that he had found.   Selanil took Horsom's weight, allowing Dain to straighten.  The dwarf readied Tor-Angol.

Now Kregor could see the creature approaching.  A great reptilian head the size of a man rounded the curve in the passage, covered with knobby scales and patches of black bristles as thick as wire.  Its eyes were large and pale, lidless and white, like the eyes of the blind fish that dwell in caverns forever removed from the sun.  Its flesh was translucent, allowing Kregor to see its saliva-coated teeth and thick tongue through its lips.

As it pulled itself toward the burial chamber on spindly, chitanous legs, Kregor could see that it was huge and partly soft, with knobby plates of scale and expanses of pale, flabby putrescence.  It looked almost like some hideous and malevolent cross between a spider and a crocodile, and it stank.

For a moment, the horror of the thing almost unmanned the half-orc, sturdy though he was.  Then he overcame the fear and maddening horror that the mere sight of the thing had caused, and rasped out a warning to his comrades.


----------



## Krug (Aug 27, 2005)

Glom scurried towards the half-orc. "What is that smell? Sounds like the refuse dump for our tribe!"

_PS: What trinkets?_


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Aug 27, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Glom scurried towards the half-orc. "What is that smell? Sounds like the refuse dump for our tribe!"
> 
> _PS: What trinkets?_



See post #609.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 30, 2005)

Selanil watches in horror as the creature enters the chamber.  Steadying himself, he supports Horsom with one arm and grasps his spear with his free hand, preparing to throw it at the lizard-thing.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 1, 2005)

As the pale creature heaved itself to the entrance of the room, it glowed with whitish-green foxfire like the corpses of trees left rotting in a bog.  The group could hear its malice and glee within their minds, a sussurus of voices offering temptations and threats, and one voice overall whispering of freedom after centuries of lying buried in this crypt.  

The rock convulsed as its bulk went by.  Glom and Dain were pitched by the sudden motion of the earth, and fell sodden into the reeking water.  Waves of fear exuded from the thing.

For thing it was.  This was a creature that should not be...could not be native to this Middle World.  In its transparent abdomen pulsed organs for which mortal beings had no name.  It was a nether thing, a bit of spittle flicked from the lips of the Elder Gods when the Great Titans banished them to the Far Pit aeons ago.  Either it must die, or they.

Kregor and Selanil were able to resist the affects of the fear absolutely.  The others found their minds clawed by doubts, by visions of whatever childhood nightmares they had suffered lurking at the corners of their sight.  The paralysis that had gripped Horsom was suddenly loosened, and he fell from Selanil's grip, splashing and flailing in the water.

*(Everyone but Kregor and Selanil suffer a -2 penalty to attacks, damage, and skill rolls due to the fear effect.  Horsom can now move, but is prone in the water.  Glom and Dain are prone in the water.)*

With his prepared action, Selanil threw his spear, but it was a wild cast, striking the barrow wall and falling into the waters nearby.  *(Sorry, the FRP Die Roller came up with a natural 1.)*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Sep 1, 2005)

With a wild jerk, the arm that Horsom had been willing so desperately to move suddenly whipped outward, causing Selanil to drop the warrior as he was about to cast his faerie spear. As he hit the water, the ranger shouted out an elven curse as his aim was thrown off by the flailing axeman. His mind numb with fear, he couldn't even sputter out an apology as he rose from the noxious morass. Horsom reached quickly, albeit shakily, for his bow and quiver and let fly with two arrows at the hideous nightmare.

--------------------------------------------------
move-equivalent action: rising from prone
standard action: Rapid Shot 

To Hit: +3 BAB + 4 Dex + 1 masterwork + 1 Weapon Focus - 2 Rapid Shot - 2 fear effect = *+5*
Damage: 1d8 + 3 - 2 fear effect

** If within 30', Horsom gets an additional +1/+1 due to Point Blank Shot.

Edit: forgot to include damage penalty due to fear


----------



## Krug (Sep 1, 2005)

Glom pushes himself up from the water, struggling to find balance. "Nasty thing! Nasty thing!" the goblin mutters, coughing gunk out ofhis mouth. He then awakens his mental powers to send an electric energy missile at the foul creature. 

---
Move equivalent action: Rising from prone
standard action: _Energy Missile_- electric, 3d6 damage, Saving Throw: 16, Reflex for half-damage


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 1, 2005)

Cursing quietly at the errant throw of the spear, Selanil calmly pulls his bow from his back, nocks and arrow and fires.

OOC:  +7 to hit (+8 if within 30 feet), 1d8+3 damage (1d8+4 if within 30 feet)


----------



## maddmic (Sep 3, 2005)

Kregor studies his foe.  With the help of Gragnor, he is able to shrug off whatever evil eminates from this beast.  As the monster gets within striking distance, the half-orc bears his jagged teeth and swings his bastard sword with all his might.

OOC:
+10 to attack (Bull's strength bump to 24)  dmg:  1d10+7 (Bull's strength bump to 24)
Shield of faith grants Kregor a +2 to his armor if I'm not mistaken.  Therefore his new AC is 21.  I'm sure he's gonna need it......


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 11, 2005)

Glom pushed himself up from the brackish water, struggling to find balance as the foul stuff sluiced off of him. "Nasty thing! Nasty thing!" the goblin muttered.  He coughed a mass of gunk from his mouth that seemed to skitter off the debris upon which it landed and dive into the dark water.  With a shudder, Glom turned his attention to the thing drawing near the end of the northern passageway.  He awoke his mental powers to sent an arc of blue electric energy at the semi-reptilian, semi-arachnid thing.

Unable to dodge with its huge bulk still tightly wedged in the passage, the creature took the full force of the blast *(9 hp damage)*, its weird internal organs illuminated by azure light.  It hissed in the direction of the goblin.  Its thoughts -- which had taunted the party before -- leaked unbidden from its mind.  _Freedom._  After being buried in this place for centuries, it would be free.

Its tongue shot out toward the lurking goblin, causing no damage but adhering to his flesh.  Kregor took advantage of the creature's shift in focus, and swung his bastard sword *(AoO, 29 total to hit, 11 points of damage)*.  The sword drew smoking grey ichor from the thing's flesh, but the wound was not deep.  The rubbery flesh seemed to resist the blade. 

His mind numb with fear, Horsom couldn't even sputter out an apology to Selanil as he rose from the noxious morass.  Horsom reached quickly, albeit shakily, for his bow and quiver and let fly with two arrows at the hideous nightmare.  One of the arrows struck a knobby conglomeration of scales, and veered into the stone wall.  The other sank into the transluscent flesh, where it remained visible, about half of the shaft sticking out.  It had not gone anywhere near the pulsating organs, but the wood itself turned black and began to smoke.  *(15 & 21 to hit, the second arrow causing 7 hp damage.)* 

Cursing quietly at the errant throw of the spear, Selanil calmly pulled his bow from his back, nocked an arrow, and fired.  *(Selanil is within 30 feet, but got only a 19 to hit -- close, but not close enough.)*  The arrow glanced off the creature.

Kregor studied his foe.  With the help of Gragnor, he was able to shrug off whatever evil eminated from this beast, and with luck he had already gotten a blow in.  Selanil's arrow may not have bit, but it distracted the creature again, as did Glom's struggles to pull free from its greasy-looking violet tongue.  The half-orc bared his jagged teeth and swung his bastard sword with all his might.  *(23 to hit, 14 damage.)*  Again, Kregor was blessed with a good stroke, and again his blade bit into the alien flesh of the thing they faced.  Grey ichor spurted and smoked in the dark, noisome air.  

Still, they could see the thing's vitals through its muscle and skin, and knew that they had done little to halt it yet.

Dain came up from the reeking water.  Tor-Angol was still gripped in his hand, but that hand quavered from the dread radiating out of the unnatural beast.  It was impossible to charge in the barrow, with hidden chunks of rock and bone ready to trip the unwary.  Yet Dain could not attack until he had closed the distance.  Cursing the abomination, the dwarf picked up his courage and prepared to move in and strike.


----------



## Krug (Sep 11, 2005)

*"G-g-GET IT OFF ME! GET IT OFF!"* Glom screams, as he tries to get away from the tongue. He sends another missile hurtling towards the creature, trying to burn it this time. *"BURN! BURN!"* the goblin yelled.
----
Move equivalent action (?): Break tongue's hold? Is it a grapple?
standard action: Energy Missile- fire, 4 points, 4d6+4 damage, Saving Throw: 15, Reflex for half-damage


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 11, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Move equivalent action (?): Break tongue's hold? Is it a grapple?




The tongue is holding Glom with some form of adhesive property, rather than wrapping itself around him.  Glom may oppose with either a Strength check (attempting to break the adhesive) or Escape Artist (attempting to somehow slide the adhesive off of him).

EDIT:  Of course, the tongue is pretty darn long, and could also be attacked seperately by just about anyone.

RC


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Sep 11, 2005)

"Freedom, huh?" Horsom fought to put at least a hint of bravado into his voice. "How about I free you from your tongue?" He slung his bow onto his back and pulled out his battleaxe, splashing over to the struggling goblin and bracing his feet before dealing out a mighty two-handed blow.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

to hit: +3 BAB + 3 Str + 1 masterwork + 1 weapon focus - 2 fear effect = *+6*
damage: +3 Str x 1.5 = +4


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 16, 2005)

Selanil shivered as the thing touched his mind. It wanted freedom but Selanil vowed silently that he would die before letting that thing free into the world above.  He calmly nocked another arrow and fired.

OOC:  +8 to hit, 1d8+4 damage


----------



## maddmic (Sep 17, 2005)

Kregor was pleased that he had landed 2 solid blows, but he soon realized that it would take many more to bring this beast down.  Rearing back, he concentrated and focused on his opponent.  Drawing upon the strength that Gragnor had given him, Kregor swung his bastard sword targeting the tongue that held the goblin.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 21, 2005)

"G-g-GET IT OFF ME! GET IT OFF!" Glom screamed, as he tried to get away from the tongue.  He tried to turn away from the glooey surface, hoping to break its contact with his flesh.  Already he could see the impossibly long, narrow organ begin to pulsate like a throat prepared to slake an enormous thirst.  With a wrenching twist *(Escape Artist, untrained, 18+3 = 21)* he managed to free himself from the appendage.  It came off with a sickening popping noise, ghostly images like sharp ethereal barbs pulling painlessly away.  With a sudden flash of insight, Glom realized that the tongue had not held merely his body, but his living spirit.  The thing had meant to drain away his soul as a stirge drains blood.  

With a cry of inarticulate rage, Glom sent another missile hurtling towards the creature, trying to burn it this time. "BURN! BURN!" the goblin yelled.  *(16 base damage, but see below.)*

Loosened from the goblin, the creature's tongue streaked back into its mouth.  The blast from the goblin's psyche hit the bulky thing full force, but its hide was slimy from long centuries in the drowned barrow, and the fire seemed to do little damage.

It snapped its fanged maw at Kregor, an attack that the half-orc easily avoided.  Its two forward claws raked into the chamber, trying to slice flesh, but again Kregor merely danced out of the way.

"Freedom, huh?" Horsom fought to put at least a hint of bravado into his voice.  Despite watching Kregor stand with it toe-to-claw, thus without injury, he found its eldritch aura and the constant susurrus of its voice in his mind unnerving.  "How about I free you from your tongue?" 

Horsom slung his bow onto his back and pulled out his battleaxe, ready to splash over to the struggling goblin to defend him.  But the weird and snake-like organ was no longer visible.  Grimly, Horsom realized that he would have to join Kregor or return to archery.

Selanil shivered as the thing touched his mind.  It wanted freedom but Selanil vowed silently that he would die before letting that thing free into the world above. He calmly nocked another arrow and fired. *(2 + 8 = 10, a miss.) * Although the creature was bulky, the knobs in its skin were like bone, and the jelly-like meat of the thing seemed preternaturally tough.  

Still, it seemed unlikely that the creature could get past Kregor while the half-orc lived.  It was bulky, but neither fast nor dextrous.  It would either have to push him out of its way, or kill him, to escape.  Selanil smiled grimly.  He vowed again that it would not happen.

Kregor was pleased that he had landed two solid blows, but he soon realized that it would take many more to bring this beast down.  He had avoided its attacks thus far with ease -- although he knew that may well have been as much by luck as by skill.  Rearing back, he concentrated and focused on his opponent.  Drawing upon the strength that Gragnor had given him, Kregor swung his bastard sword.  Had the foul thing's tongue still been attached to Glom, he would have targetted it.  Instead, he sought to finish the fight if he could.

*(1 + 10 = 11)*

Gragnor lent force to the blow, but not accuracy, and the blow Kregor had hoped would cleave the thing's skull met only brackish water and fallen stone as the eel-like reptilian head reared back and the thing hissed in anger.

Then Dain reached the half-orc's side.  With the creature still lodged mainly in the passageway, it was impossible to flank.  The dwarf swung Tor-Angol *(17 + 7 - 2 = 22, 3 + 3 - 2 = 4)*.  He struck the rubbery flesh, but fear weakened the blow, and he could see no hurt where the mighty hammer had landed.

"I am with you," Dain said to Kregor, though he needed to grit his teeth to keep them from chattering, and he was uncertain whether he meant to bolster his companion or himself.  The abomination's voice whispered promises and threats in his mind, in a low and insistant voice that made it difficult to be certain which plans were his, and which belonged to the thing they now faced.

_The Miller's god_, Dain realized.  _This thing was the Miller's god._

And betimes, in the long years before the Esk had imprisoned it beneath the earth, it had been the god of other beings, too.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Sep 21, 2005)

As the axeman splashed towards the hapless goblin, he noted Kregor availing himself well against the Sly Hisser, as Horsom had begun to call the monstrosity. Dain rose shakily and made for the beast, Tor-Angol in hand. Selanil calmly nocked another arrow. Maybe the insidious whisperings that left his legs weak and trembling slowed him overmuch, but just as Horsom was about to reach Glom and hack off the beast's slime-coated tongue, the goblin screeched out an enraged curse, somehow slipped free of the tongue's grasp, and let fly with a blast of fire. Horsom stepped back involuntarily from the flame, shielding his eyes, and lost his chance at the tomb-dweller's tongue. The weirdly pulsing appendage curled back into the beast's head with preternatural speed. Cursing, Horsom rammed his battleaxe into its sheath and pulled his bow free.

----------------------------------------------------
move-equivalent action: (move to within 30' if necessary and possible.. if too far to close within 30', gets as close as possible)
standard action: Rapid Shot

To Hit: +3 BAB + 4 Dex + 1 masterwork + 1 Weapon Focus - 2 Rapid Shot - 2 fear effect = +5
Damage: 1d8 + 3 - 2 fear effect

** If within 30', Horsom gets an additional +1/+1 due to Point Blank Shot.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 21, 2005)

Selanil curses as his arrow flies wildly and fails to hit the disgusting abomination.  "This thing doesn't want to die!" he snarled in frustration.  Nocking another arrow, he let it loose, hoping his aim would be more true.

OOC:  +8 to hit, 1d8+4 damage


----------



## Samuel Leming (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow!  Looks like you guys are having fun. 

Kick its ass!

Sam


----------



## Krug (Sep 22, 2005)

*Glom*

The goblin managed to slip away from the creature's tongue. Realising that the fire missilehad not worked, the goblin sent a cold bolt towards the beast, moving away to be as far as possible while still being able to create the missile.
---
Move as far as possible and yet able to create energy missile on beast.

_standard action: Energy Missile- cold, 3d6+3 damage, Saving Throw: 14, Fort for half-damage_


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Sep 22, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Wow!  Looks like you guys are having fun.
> 
> Kick its ass!
> 
> Sam



We're trying dammit!   How's your job/globetrotting?


----------



## maddmic (Sep 24, 2005)

Kregor finally realized that while the beast was probably not afraid of their little band, it had not planned on this turn of events.  It was clear to the half-orc that the monster's objective was to leave the pit from whence it came.  Kregor became more determined now knowing that he was truely the first line of protection.  Not only for his companions, but for the world above ground.  Should the beast get loose, it would surely cause much more damage than the manticore ever could have.  With this knowledge, the half-orc focussed once again on his target, with every intent to end it's life.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 25, 2005)

As soon as Glom managed to get free from the creature's tongue, he started to move backwards through the barrow.  It was slow going, because the water was deep relative to the goblin's height, and it hid things to tangle up his feet.  Realising that the fire missilehad not worked, the goblin paused long enough to send a cold bolt towards the beast.  *(15 pts damage.)*  It seemed to have more effect than the fire had, for the creature shouted something wordless silently within their minds.

It heaved forward, trying to push Kregor back.

*(As it moves into Kregor's square, he is allowed an AoO; either an attack or an attempt to prevent it from entering the square.  What would you like to do?  I will finish the round after your reply/) *


----------



## maddmic (Sep 26, 2005)

OOC:  
Trying to get an idea of the size of this thing.  That and it's strength.  Has it moved in a way that Kregor would believe that it is MUCH stronger than he?  What consequence would there be if he stayed in the square and got pushed back?  Basically he'll weigh the situation and ih he believes he can stop the creature, then he'll stand his ground.  If he thinks that it's not possible at this time, then he'll take the AoO and allow another of the group to get into melee range.


----------



## Krug (Sep 26, 2005)

Glom giggles in glee, realising the cold worked. His mind prepared another bolt, but he wished his companions would slice the creature into tiny bits.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 29, 2005)

How far the creature went down the tunnel, Kregor was uncertain.  But, clearly, it was the motions of this thing that shook the foundations of the barrow previously.  It filled the tunnel now, squeezing into the burial chamber.  It was big.  Yet it did not seem to be fast…at least not while it was still trapped partly in the tunnel.  Kregor was not at all certain that it could bring its full strength to bear while fighting the narrow walls to move forward.

Kregor tried to keep it from moving, without releasing his sword.  He prayed that the strength given him by his ancestors would be enough.  *(11 + 10 = 21)*.  Incredibly, he held the creature as Dain attacked it *(AoO, 6 + 7 – 2 = 11, a miss)*.

As the half-orc halted its forward motion, the monstrosity snapped at its foe, needle-sharp fangs piercing armor and flesh *(13 points damage)*.  Even as he grunted in pain, Kregor realized that the thing had not gotten a good bite.  It could have been far worse.

Cursing, Horsom rammed his battleaxe into its sheath and pulled his bow free.  This creature’s change in tactics – or Glom having won his freedom – was costing him valuable attacks!

“This thing doesn't want to die!” Selanil snarled in frustration.  Nocking another arrow, he let it loose, hoping his aim would be more true.  *(12 + 8 = 20, 8 points of damage.)*  Apparently, the gods had heard his wish.

Kregor finally realized that while the beast was probably not afraid of their little band, it had not planned on this turn of events. It was clear to the half-orc that the monster's objective was to leave the pit from whence it came. Kregor became more determined now knowing that he was truely the first line of protection. Not only for his companions, but for the world above ground. Should the beast get loose, it would surely cause much more damage than the manticore ever could have. With this knowledge, the half-orc focussed once again on his target, with every intent to end it's life.  *(2 + 10 = 12, a miss)*

Dain swung Tor-Angol again *(14 + 7 – 2 = 19)*, but the fear that the creature radiated made his arms betray him, and the blow was repelled by the things natural armor.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 29, 2005)

OOC:

Not that I don't believe that thing can hit Kregor, just curious what AC he hit.  I have Shield of Faith up which I think gives a +2 to his AC, so Kregor's AC should be a 21.

Can Kregor figure out if the beast was just trying to move forward 5', or was it trying to bull rush past him and out?  (Best guess?)  Also, can he gather whether this thing is agile or not?  Judging by your posts, I would say to this point it hasn't shown anything that would make Kregor believe that it's very nimble.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 30, 2005)

Seeing his arrow strike home, Selanil grins, his scarred and ugly face twisted hideously.  Not wanting to get any closer to the abomination but not willing to retreat, Selanil nocks another arrow and fires, hoping for continued success.

OOC:  +8 to hit, 1d8+4 damage


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Sep 30, 2005)

As Horsom sighted his first arrow at the heaving monstrosity, the sheer.. unnaturalness.. of the creature set his hands shaking. The bravado he felt upon first entering the tomb, through his mental duels with this tomb-dweller, was a distant memory. It shamed him that he feared the creature turning its attention to him again. Horsom was proud, though, and his shame sparked an anger within him, an anger which focused him. He steadied his aim and fired.

----------------------------------------------------
I should have realised that goblin was greasy enough to escape on his own! Two rounds down the tubes!   

move-equivalent action: (move to within 30' if necessary and possible.. if too far to close within 30', gets as close as possible)
standard action: Rapid Shot

To Hit: +3 BAB + 4 Dex + 1 masterwork + 1 Weapon Focus - 2 Rapid Shot - 2 fear effect = +5
Damage: 1d8 + 3 - 2 fear effect

** If within 30', Horsom gets an additional +1/+1 due to Point Blank Shot.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 9, 2005)

ping?


----------



## Krug (Oct 9, 2005)

Glom gave chase, casting another missile at the beast to halt it in its tracks.
"Cold... cold snow cold ice cold freeze you up!" he chanted.

----
_Standard action: Energy Missile- cold, 3d6+3 damage, Saving Throw: 14, Fort for half-damage_


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 9, 2005)

Glom was prepared to chase the thing through the barrow, if need be, but truly, with the hidden fallen stones in the water, and Kregor halting its advance, how much chase was needed?  He cast another psionic missile at the beast, hoping to halt it in its tracks.  "Cold... cold snow cold ice cold freeze you up!" he chanted *(16 pts based damage)*.  If the thing had been free of the tunnel, maybe, or quicker, it would have avoided some of the ectoplasmic cold...but it was not.  Glom giggled in glee.

There in that damp darkness, they suddenly felt their fear of the creature drain away.  It seemed somehow smaller now, depleted, as though its grasp on this reality was waning.  They could, almost, see the walls of the tunnel through its translucent flesh.  Although it surely did not intend to do so, they could feel its doubt broadcast to their minds like a farmer casts grain.  Then the thing ceased its telepathic babble.  

It shot its tongue out again, striving to reattach itself to Glom, but even though water and poor footing limited the goblin's mobility, it could not strike him.  It seemed an attack bourne of panic, and it heartened the adventurers more.  Unattached, the glistening appendage reeled lightning-fast back into the creatures needle-toothed maw.

It flailed at Kregor with its forelegs.  Again, one attack went wild.  But the other, perhaps more by sheer fury than by skill, struck true *(11 points of damage)*.

As Horsom sighted his first arrow at the heaving monstrosity, the sheer.. unnaturalness.. of the creature set his hands shaking. The bravado he felt upon first entering the tomb, through his mental duels with this tomb-dweller, was a distant memory. It shamed him that he feared the creature turning its attention to him again. Horsom was proud, though, and his shame sparked an anger within him, an anger which focused him.  As he focused, he felt the creature's doubt, and the fear fell away completely.  He steadied his aim and fired. 

Although his first arrow struck only stone (2 + 8 = 10), Horsom rapidly put another arrow to string and pulled.  That arrow struck home *(14 + 8 = 22, 3 + 4 = 7 hp damage)*, sinking deep into the Sly Hisser's unnatural flesh.

Seeing his arrow strike home, Selanil grinned, his scarred and ugly face twisted hideously. Not wanting to get any closer to the abomination, but not willing to retreat, Selanil nocked another arrow and fired, hoping for continued success.  *(5 + 8 = 13, a miss.)*  Unfortunately, his hopes did not speed his arrow.

Kregor imagined that the creature was probably trying to move forward into the barrow space.  Perhaps such a move would increase its attack options, or make it possible for the beast to bull rush past him and out.  It did not seem very agile.  It was certainly not agile while squeezing through the tunnel, although its tongue seemed dextrous.  Neither teeth nor claws seemed terribly clumsy or terribly nimble.  The creature seemed lizard-like, and spider-like though....perhaps it could climb the walls once outside the tunnel?

Kregor swung again.  *(9 + 10 = 19, a miss.)*  His sword failed to cleave the thing, stiking off some natural armor...a nodule of bone, perhaps.  

Dain also swung Tor-Angol, *(18 + 7 = 25, 5 damage)* but the blow seemed absorbed by the creature's rubbery flesh.  Dain stepped back with a muttered dwarven curse.  Perhaps his sword would do better.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 10, 2005)

Kregor was deeply wounded.  He was encouraged by the weakening of the beast, but realized that he must do something, otherwise he could fail and let the monster by him.  Studying his opponet, he waited for the most oportune time and then cast Cure lite wounds upon himself.

OOC:
Concentration check +10.  He will burn Bless to cast this spell.  Unless you determined before that he didn't cast his consecration spell for the day before they came down into the pit.  If that's the case, then he will burn the consecration to cast Cure Moderate.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Oct 10, 2005)

The sudden release of the Sly Hisser's grip on Horsom's soul drew an audible gasp from the axeman. The slow trickle of anger and shame burst forth like a torrent, tearing loose a scream of rage. Vengeance violently and suddenly thrust all else from his thoughts. He pulled two more arrows from his quiver and let fly.

----------------------------------------------------

move-equivalent action: (move to within 30' if necessary and possible.. if too far to close within 30', gets as close as possible)
standard action: Rapid Shot

To Hit: +3 BAB + 4 Dex + 1 masterwork + 1 Weapon Focus - 2 Rapid Shot = +7
Damage: 1d8 + 3

** If within 30', Horsom gets an additional +1/+1 due to Point Blank Shot.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 11, 2005)

Still determined despite his failure to hit the beast with his last arrow shot, Selanil grits his teeth and fires again.  He hopes that with the abomination weakening, it will soon draw its final breath.  He also prays to whatever gods might be listening that none of his companions fall before the beast is defeated.

OOC:  +8 to hit, 1d8+4 damage


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 28, 2005)

Glom?


----------



## Krug (Oct 28, 2005)

Glom unleashes another blast of cold. "Cold cold bind you freeze you!" the goblin mutters. 

_Standard action: Energy Missile- cold, 3d6+3 damage, Saving Throw: 14, Fort for half-damage_


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 1, 2005)

Glom unleashed another blast of cold.  "Cold cold bind you freeze you," the goblin muttered.   *(7 base damage)*  The blast was weaker than the ones before, and creature seemed to shrug some of the damage off, but now its gelid flesh seemed to grow stiffer, as though it were indeed being frozen.

With a cry of anguish, the creature grasped the stone arch with four spider-like limbs and pulled itself into the room.  The bulbous sack of its abdomen pulled free with an audible sound, somewhere between a pop and the squelching noise of a wet burlap sack, half-filled with mouldy grain, being trod upon unexpectedly.  Kregor and Dain were forced back by the thing's strength.  Properly bracing itself against the stone, it was too strong to prevent.  *(In other words, a much better roll on its Strength check!)*

They could see the entire creature now:  its reptilian head on its long neck, the spider-like bulbous body covered unevenly in hairy knobs and plates over transparent flesh, eight spindly legs ending in hooked claws, and a long segmented tail ending in a spiked knob of bone.  The foxfire glow of the thing was fading, they noticed, and its organs -- visible through the walls of its abdomen -- pulsed less.  

Horsom's audible gasp gave way to a scream of rage.  Vengeance violently and suddenly thrust all else from his thoughts.  He pulled two more arrows from his quiver and let fly.  *(You are within 30 feet, but get 13 and 18 totals.)*  The creature was easier to hit, now that the stone walls didn't protect a portion of its flank.  One of Horsom's arrows sank deep *(9 points damage)*.

Still determined, despite his failure to hit the beast with his last arrow shot, Selanil gritted his teeth and fired again.  He hoped that with the abomination weakening, it would soon draw its final breath.  He also prayed to whatever gods might be listening that none of his companions fell before the beast was defeated.  *(15 total, a miss)*  Again, though, his arrow was defeated by the bony knobs of the creature's skin.

Kregor was deeply wounded.  He was encouraged by the weakening of the beast, but realized that he must do something, otherwise he could fail and let the monster by him. Studying his opponent, he waited for the most oportune time and then cast _cure lite wounds_ upon himself. 

*(Kregor easily makes the Concentration check to cast defensively, with a 22, and burns bless to heal 6 points of damage)*

Dain stepped back to switch weapons, replacing Tor-Angol with his sword.  Although he had thought the five-foot step would be enough, he clearly misjudged the thing's reach, and it swung its long neck toward him, ready to attack using the opportunity so given.  As the creature's attention turned, Kregor -- newly fortified -- stepped in and swung *(15 total)*, his blade ringing ineffectually on the creature's scales.  Fortunately, though, the creature's luck was no better, and its teeth scraped against Dain's armour rather than drawing blood.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 1, 2005)

Kregor watches in disbelief as the beast pulls itself into the chamber.  He then yells to Horsom.  *"Horsom, you might want to form a second rank above should we not be able to hold it here."*  He then grits his teeth and swings at the monster.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Nov 3, 2005)

Horsom heard Kregor's shout, but drew two more arrows from his quiver regardless. The beast was close to death, it appeared, and he knew that he could do more damage with his arrows than with his axe. Besides, if the Hisser decided to take to the ceiling to make its escape, there was little they could do to prevent it.. save by hanging on to its tail! The image of the stoic orc priest flailing about as he gripped the beast's tail in a bearhug caused Horsom to grunt with amusement. Just in case, Horsom moved closer to the entrance, ready to leap and grab at the creature as it raced by.

He then sighted and let fly.

----------------------------------------------------

move-equivalent action: (move to the entrance.. or as close as possible)
standard action: Rapid Shot

To Hit: +3 BAB + 4 Dex + 1 masterwork + 1 Weapon Focus - 2 Rapid Shot = +7
Damage: 1d8 + 3

** If within 30', Horsom gets an additional +1/+1 due to Point Blank Shot.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 3, 2005)

Selanil curses loudly when the abomination enters the chamber and his arrow misses.  Hoping to have better success but against his better judgement, he closes the distance with the thing, angling for a better shot.  He fires again, hoping to find a lucky weak point on the thing.

OOC:  Selanil will close to within 30 feet of the beast and fire.  +9 to hit and 1d8+4 damage.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Nov 10, 2005)

@Krug: Awaiting your post..


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 11, 2005)

From above, they could hear a voice crying out faintly.  “Horsom?  Horsom?  Are you here?”  Fellan Margrib had returned.  At the sound of the voice, Glom looked up, momentarily distracted.  

Kregor shouted, "Horsom, you might want to form a second rank above should we not be able to hold it here!"   Even as he did so, the creature scuttled quickly to the ceiling, moving at a swift pace toward the exit.  Horsom drew two more arrows from his quiver regardless.  He knew that he could do more damage with his arrows than with his axe.  Besides, if the Hisser decided to take to the ceiling to make its escape, there was little they could do to prevent it…save by hanging on to its tail!  The image of the stoic orc priest flailing about as he gripped the beast's tail in a bearhug caused Horsom to grunt with amusement...but his amusement turned to alarm as he realized the creature had done just that!  Horsom let fly two arrows, each of which went wide of the swiftly moving creature.  

Horsom moved closer to the entrance, hoping to make a leap and grab at the creature as it raced by.

Selanil cursed loudly when the abomination entered the chamber and his arrow missed.  Hoping to have better success, but against his better judgments, he closed the distance with the thing, angling for a better shot.  He fired again, hoping to find a lucky weak point on the thing.  His arrow went right through the creature, breaking on the stones of the ceiling!

Kregor watched in disbelief as the beast pulled itself into the chamber, then scuttled up the walls to the ceiling.  He gritted his teeth, about to swing at the monster, when suddenly he gave an angry shout *and pelted down the corridor the monster had come from*.

Dain, who had been standing near to Kregor, went more cautiously down the corridor after the half-orc priest.  Overhead, the creature slipped out of the hole in the ceiling and disappeared.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 11, 2005)

Maddmic,

Let me get initial reactions from others, then I'll fill in the reasons I changed your action, and then you can tell me what you do.  (Likewise Dain, if not still NPCed)


RC


----------



## Krug (Nov 11, 2005)

Glom loads his sling and fires at the beast. "Why won't you just die?" the goblin screamed.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Nov 12, 2005)

Horsom, distracted first by the arrival of Fellan, then by Kregor's bizarre actions, let the Hisser scrabble by him. "Fellan!" he cried, alarmed. "That creature.. kill it!" He quickly slipped his bow into its holster(?) and attempted to follow the beast out of the hole. As one of Long Archer's chief protectors, Fellan was reknowned for his skill with the blade, but even so, Horsom wasn't sure that he could handle the Hisser alone, even weakened as it was. "Dain!" he shouted to the dwarf as he disappeared down the tunnel. "I'm going after it!"

----------------------------------------------

Cool!


----------



## maddmic (Nov 12, 2005)

OOC:  No worries on the change of action.  Question though, shouldn't we get AoO against this thing?


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Nov 12, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> OOC:  No worries on the change of action.  Question though, shouldn't we get AoO against this thing?



Its only action this round was a move, so it doesn't provoke an attack of opportunity from either Kregor or Dain. Horsom and Selanil are wielding bows and Glom is casting spells, so it doesn't provoke one from them either, regardless of whether it ran right past them.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 13, 2005)

OOC:
I thought that when a person moved into, out of, or through a threatened space, they provoked an AoO regardless of the rest of their actions.  (Except for a 5' step)


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 13, 2005)

Check the definition of a threatened space.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Nov 13, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> OOC:
> I thought that when a person moved into, out of, or through a threatened space, they provoked an AoO regardless of the rest of their actions.  (Except for a 5' step)



You don't provoke by moving into a threatened space (only out of or within). Otherwise, every time you moved in to attack someone, they'd AoO you! Also, if you only move during a round, you don't provoke AoO when leaving the square from which you started.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 13, 2005)

Selanil watches the abomination exit the chamber by the hole in the roof, disbelief on his face.  The thing was un-killable, maybe even invincible.  He quickly slings his bow over his shoulder and then moves to retrieve the spear he had leaned against a wall earlier.  He then readies himself to follow his companions out of the chamber in pursuit of the creature.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 14, 2005)

Kregor watched in disbelief as the beast pulled itself into the chamber, then scuttled up the walls to the ceiling. He gritted his teeth, about to swing at the monster, when suddenly he gave an angry shout and _pelted down the corridor the monster had come from_.

His disbelief served him well.  The escaping creature was an illusion, meant to distract them as the injured thing pulled itself down the corridor to safety.  It was clear to Kregor now that the thing was greatly wounded indeed!


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Nov 14, 2005)

OOC: Doh!


----------



## maddmic (Nov 14, 2005)

As he followed after the monster, he called out to the others.  *"We have it!  Come on, the beast is retreating to it's lair!"*

Kregor will continue to follow the thing until it stops, but he will not be overzealous in his pursuit.  

OOC:
How fast is the thing moving?  If he thinks he can, without losing the beasts trail, he will make a normal move and then cast another Cure Lite on himself.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 16, 2005)

After slinging his bow and retrieving his spear, Selanil turns to follow Kregor, wondering how the creature had made itself appear to try to leave the chamber for the surface when it was actually retreating back the way it had come.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Nov 17, 2005)

OOC: How far does Horsom get before the round ends? If it's a standard action to climb out of the hole, he will call out to Fellan as he spends a full-round action burying another acorn and watering it by wringing water from his clothes before returning down the hole (he will let it grow until he returns.. the little acorn man was nice, but he's now looking for some heavier muscle). If planting an acorn isn't a full-round action, Horsom will spend the rest of the next round getting back down the hole. Once down the hole, Horsom will gather his torch and pull out his axe and follow the group down the tunnel.

If climbing out of the hole is a full-round action (i.e. will run into the next round), Horsom will give up after the end of this round and drop back into the tomb. He will gather his torch and pull out his axe then follow down the tunnel. Again, he will call out to Fellan, telling him that the group has come down a hole and for him to follow Horsom's torchlight.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 17, 2005)

Glom loaded his sling, but by that time the beast was nowhere to be seen.  "Why won't you just die?" the goblin screamed.

Horsom, at distracted first by the arrival of Fellan, then by Kregor's bizarre actions, let the Hisser scrabble by him. "Fellan!" he cried, alarmed. "That creature.. kill it!"  He quickly slipped his bow over his shoulder and attempted to follow the beast out of the hole.  As one of Long Archer's chief protectors, Fellan was reknowned for his skill with the blade, but even so, Horsom wasn't sure that he could handle the Hisser alone, even weakened as it was. "Dain!" he shouted to the dwarf as he disappeared down the tunnel. "I'm going after it!"

Looking up, though, he realized that would be easier said than done.  They had dropped down into the middle of the chamber without lowering a rope....Well, to be fair, Glom had fallen....The rocks were crumbling and slick with algae and moisture.  Somehow, Horsom would have to climb up the wall and over to the ceiling of the chamber in order to scramble out of the hole.  Alternatively, the chamber was only 10 feet or so in height.  He might jump, hoping that whatever edge he could grab wouldn't collapse in his hands.  Of course, the footing was not the best in this chamber, either.

It was, perhaps, very lucky that Fellan had returned.

Within the tunnel, Kregor could see that the creature was now seeping yellowish puss from several of its wounds, and the foxfire light had dimmed to something less than candllight.  The creature seemed oddly _faded_ as well -- Kregor felt as though he could almost see through the thing into the tunnel beyond.

As he followed after the monster, he called out to the others. "We have it! Come on, the beast is retreating to it's lair!"  The thing was not going very fast.  It was injured, and backing down the tunnel.  Kregor could not help but notice that the tunnel was sloping downward....which meant that the water level was rising.

_Please._  The creature spoke directly into his mind.  _If you slay me, my body will block the passage.  You will never get the treasures that lie beyond.  But show me mercy, and I will bring you the best of what remains, and I will be your good and faithful servant.  There is much that I know that I could share.  But say the word, Master, and all shall be yours._

Selanil watched the abomination exit the chamber by the hole in the roof, disbelief on his face.  The thing was un-killable, maybe even invincible.  He quickly slung his bow over his shoulder and then moved to retrieve the spear he had leaned against a wall earlier.  He then readied himself to follow his companions out of the chamber in pursuit of the creature.

When he heard Kregor's cry, though, Selanil turned to follow Kregor, wondering how the creature had made itself appear to try to leave the chamber for the surface when it was actually retreating back the way it had come.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Nov 17, 2005)

OOC:



			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Alternatively, the chamber was only 10 feet or so in height.  He might
> jump, hoping that whatever edge he could grab wouldn't collapse in his hands.  Of course, the footing was not the best in this chamber, either.



I realised our mistake when I went back to read the posts regarding our entrance. I was hoping that the jump would be relatively easy to make; sounds like it isn't.

Given these circumstances, Horsom won't attempt to exit (is this OK?). In the round following the illusion's exit, Horsom used a move action to put away his bow. He will use his remaining standard action to pick up his everburning torch and call out to Fellan to lower a rope and follow the group into the tomb.

The following round, he will follow the group out of the chamber, drawing his axe (which he can combine with a move action since his BAB is greater than +1), so that he has axe in one hand, torch in the other. He will not be 'two-weapon' fighting though; when a combat situation arises, he'll drop the torch and slip on his shield.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Horsom looked at the dangerously slippery rubble lying beneath the opening, then looked again at the height of the hole above his head. "Hmmmm.." thought the warrior, "think first, do second." He turned and collected his everburning torch from beneath the fetid water near the fallen Esk warriors. "Fellan!" he called out. "We are following a.. monstrosity further into its lair. Send down a rope and follow us; my torch is lit." 

Horsom draws his axe as he follows the others through the tunnel.

OOC: If Fellan responds immediately and can join Horsom within, say, two rounds, Horsom will wait for Fellan before proceeding.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 17, 2005)

Kregor looked at the beast and seemed to feel it's anguish.  He slowed his pursuit and lowered his weapon.  Looking at the creature, he held out his hand.  *"You have spoken wisely.  These treasures you speak of, I would be very interested to see.  Come and I shall show you mercy."*

OOC:
Should the beast come back, or at least stop long enough for Kregor to get within touching distance, he will reach out and touch the monster.  He will then use his death touch ability (touch attack, 1d6/lvl).  If the beast can read his thoughts, he truely believes that ending it's life is showing it mercy....just like the miller....


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 18, 2005)

Horsom looked at the dangerously slippery rubble lying beneath the opening, then looked again at the height of the hole above his head.  "Hmmmm..." thought the warrior.  "Think first, do second."  He turned and collected his everburning torch from beneath the fetid water near the fallen Esk warriors.  "Fellan!" he called out. "We are following a...monstrosity further into its lair.  Send down a rope and follow us; my torch is lit." 

Horsom drew his axe as he followed the others through the tunnel.

Within the passage, Kregor slowed his pursuit and lowered his weapon.  The water was already waist-high where he stood; if it went much deeper, Glom would have to swim or be submerged.  

Looking at the creature, Kregor seemed to feel its anguish.  He held out his hand.  "You have spoken wisely. These treasures you speak of, I would be very interested to see. Come and I shall show you mercy."

The creature hissed.  _So, this is your mercy?_ it thought.  _For aeons uncounted, I have guided the hands of men, and this is the reward I am given for my good deeds?  For my sacrifices?  It has been over five centuries that I have languished in this hole.  I thought to see the moon once more....Come, then.  I relinquish this body.  I will go back to the Pit._  It reached its long neck toward Kregor, allowing the half-orc priest to reach forward and touch it.

Kregor called upon his ancestors to deliver death through his touch.  The will to fight seemed to go out of the creature.  As it passed from the Middle World, a last thought lashed across their minds:  _I will not forget you!_

Then it seemed as though an unimaginably cold and vast gulf stretched open within the passage, bending the world, stretching mind and mortar to give enough space in that cramped passage for eternity.  Everyone in the tunnel could feel it.  It was the doorway to madness, cold beyond ice, dark beyond the darkest cloud-shrouded night.  It pulled at the fallen monstrosity, drawing it back to whatever far pit had once spawned it.

For a second, briefly, that long tongue lashed out.  If the thing intended to ensnare Kregor, its efforts were in vain.  The tongue touched Kregor's cheek like a caress, barely felt, leaving behind only a brief moisture.

Then the thing was gone, the passage closed.  Distance and time seemed to shrink back into their normal constraints.  The passage, which had stretched into eternity, became cramped and still.  The moment, which had endured forever, was no more.

The passage was silent.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 18, 2005)

Kregor wiped his cheek with his free hand.  He then sheathed his sword, bowed his head, and thanked Gragnor for granting him the strength he needed to keep the beast from descending upon the village.  He turned back to the way he came from and called out to the others.  *"It's over."*


----------



## Krug (Nov 18, 2005)

"Monster gone?" asked Glom, about to collapse from the effort of the battle.He remembered the creature's tongue around him and shuddered in fear.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Nov 19, 2005)

Horsom splashed forward, his guttering torch casting strange and forbidding shadows on the walls of the tomb. He stopped suddenly as he heard the rumble of Kregor's voice up ahead, ripples spreading from him like portents of what lay ahead. The constant dripping muffled the priest's speech, but the silence which followed spoke volumes. Then those words, etched in his mind forever: "_I will not forget you!_" Horsom staggered as the air around him groaned as if burdened with an impossible weight, then suddenly seemed to _stretch_ into eternity. Stretched and.. tore.. opening into a realm of madness. He gasped in horror, then it was over. He could feel that the Hisser was gone. Shaken, he strode on once more, and was relieved to find Kregor, Glom, Selanil, and Dain, none of them any the worse for wear.

"We should search this tomb. Who knows if any of its minions remain? First though, we should get Fellan.. you might have heard him calling to us a few minutes ago. Hopefully he's really here and that wasn't just another of the creature's tricks." He eyed the rest of the group, noting the numerous wounds many of them were sporting. "Some of you should avail yourselves of the potions we secured from the Archdeacon."



> That evening, before they retired, the Sisters of Mellador arrived, bearing more than the Archdeacon had promised. Sister Folgarda offered them six bottles of a minor curative elixir, light green in color and clearly marked with the Mardoni “H” rune. She brought another three vials of a dark green liquid, marked with “M” runes that she explained were major curative elixirs. Finally, she brought six bottles of a pale blue liquid, unmarked by any rune, which were a general antidote for poison.
> 
> “You need use only a third of each potion,” she said, “to gain the desired effect. As Mardan guides your hand in battle, may Mellador guide your heart toward mercy.”


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 23, 2005)

Once the beast is gone, Selanil nearly drops to his knees in the murky water, overcome by fatigue and his wounds.  Only his grip on the spear holds him up.  He staggers to a wall, leaning against it for support.

"I agree with making sure this place is clear of other dangers but we must rest and heal first.  We prevailed against that abomination but I am not so certain that we would all survive any further hostilities."


----------



## maddmic (Dec 1, 2005)

Kregor looks at his companions as they gather near where the beast fell.  He surveys them and tries to determine who is the most wounded.  Upon determining that, he moves to them.  *"May Gragnor grant me the power to heal your wounds for the good dead you have performed today."*  He then moves to the next most wounded person and continues.  

Upon finishing his healing, he turns to Horsom.  *"I too would like to find out what this beasts lair consists of.  However, we are wounded and I think that we would be better served to wait until tomorrow to venture any further.  Besides, the water gets deeper as we travel further down the path.  We must figure a way to empty these halls of the water.  It will not be easy otherwise."*

OOC:
He burns Magic Weapon and casts Cure Lite on the most wounded.  He will then recall one first level spell and cast cure lite again on whoever is next most wounded.  He will then dole out the Cure Minor's (4) to the most wounded as well.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Dec 6, 2005)

Horsom itched to proceed right now, but knew it was wiser to continue as a group. "Let's rest up and handle this tomorrow then. Let's board up the entrance and place my warning stone on the seal."

He peered down the flooded corridor, eager to explore this ancient Esk tomb. Now that the imminent danger had passed, his thoughts turned to the marvels and secrets such an ancient construction could reveal. He wished that his friend Corvo were here to share in the discovery.

---------------------------------------

warning stone = Stone of Alarm

To get out, the group can do some sort of human pyramid thing and the first person out can lower a rope to the rest.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 6, 2005)

Kregor wiped his cheek with his free hand.  The mucus from the thing’s tongue seemed to resist faintly as he wiped it away.  He sheathed his sword, bowed his head, and thanked Gragnor for granting him the strength he needed to keep the beast from descending upon the village.  Then Kregor turned back to the way he came from and called out to the others. 

"It's over."

Selanil nearly dropped to his knees in the murky water, overcome by fatigue and his wounds.  Only his grip on the spear held him up.  He staggered to a wall, leaning against it for support.

“Monster gone?" asked Glom, who was about to collapse from the effort of the battle.  He remembered the creature's tongue around him and shuddered in fear.

Horsom had been splashing forward, his guttering torch casting strange and forbidding shadows on the walls of the tomb.  He had stopped suddenly when he heard the rumble of Kregor's voice up ahead, ripples spreading from him like portents of what lay ahead.  The constant dripping muffled the priest's speech, but the silence which followed spoke volumes.  Then those words, etched in his mind forever: "I will not forget you!" 

Horsom had staggered as the air around him groaned, burdened with an impossible weight, and then had suddenly seemed to stretch into eternity.  Stretched and…tore…opening into a realm of madness.  

He gasped in horror, but by then it was over.  He could feel that the Hisser was gone.  Whatever the strange servant of the Elder Gods had been, it had lost its body.  Disincorporated, it had been forced back into the Far Pit.  Shaken, he strode on once more, and was relieved to find Kregor, Glom, Selanil, and Dain, wounded but alive.  They could have been far worse for wear.

"We should search this tomb,” Horsom said.  “Who knows if any of its minions remain? First though, we should get Fellan…You might have heard him calling to us a few minutes ago.  Hopefully he's really here and that wasn't just another of the creature's tricks."  He eyed the rest of the group, noting the numerous wounds many of them were sporting. "Some of you should avail yourselves of the potions we secured from the Archdeacon."

"I agree with making sure this place is clear of other dangers but we must rest and heal first,” Kregor replied. “We prevailed against that abomination but I am not so certain that we would all survive any further hostilities."

Kregor looked at his companions as they gathered near where the beast fell.  He surveyed them and tried to determine who was the most wounded.  Between the skeletal ghouls and the abomination, everyone looked rather grim, even where there were no obvious wounds.

Still, Selenil seemed worst off.  "May Gragnor grant me the power to heal your wounds for the good dead you have performed today," Kregor said, laying hands upon the elf.  He then moved to the next most wounded person and continues.

*(You may decide who to heal & roll the dice.) *

Upon finishing his healing, he turned to Horsom. 

"I too would like to find out what this beast’s lair consists of. However, we are wounded and I think that we would be better served to wait until tomorrow to venture any further. Besides, the water gets deeper as we travel further down the path. We must figure a way to empty these halls of the water. It will not be easy otherwise."

Horsom itched to proceed right now, but knew it was wiser to continue as a group. "Let's rest up and handle this tomorrow then.  Let's board up the entrance and place my warning stone on the seal."

He peered down the flooded corridor, eager to explore this ancient Esk tomb. Now that the imminent danger had passed, his thoughts turned to the marvels and secrets such an ancient construction could reveal. He wished that his friend Corvo were here to share in the discovery.

“No doubt the tomb flooded when the stream was dammed for the mill,” Dain said.  “Draining the pond might dry it out, if the villagers will allow it.  Else, we might build some form of pump.”  The dwarf grinned.  “Flooded chambers are a problem my folk have faced in the past!”

When they were all gathered in the first chamber again, it seemed that Fellan's voice had been another illusion, a hallucination thrown by the creature to distract and confuse them.  Had it been a real, audible sound?  Or had the creature merely projected Fellan's voice into their minds?

Still, the chamber was not so deep that they could not boost a light character up to the edge.  Up Glom went.  Down came the rope.  Soon, they were all above ground, sopping wet in the moonlight.  It was still Spring.  Although the night was not excessively cold, their wet clothing chilled them.

The sky, though, was clear and full of stars.  The village seemed, for the first time, truly peaceful.


----------



## maddmic (Dec 6, 2005)

OOC:
Healing rolls are as follows....

The elf gets Kregor's first cure lite at 1d8+3 for a total of 10 hps back.

Horsom gets Kregor's 2nd cure lite at 1d8+3 for a total of 6 hps back.

Kregor then tends to his own wounds casting all 4 cure minor wounds on himself for 4 hps back.


----------



## Krug (Dec 6, 2005)

"Need rest. We do good work," says Glom, looking at the others. His robes were ripped and his brain, exhausted from the mental assualt launched on the weird beast, ached. He just wanted to sleep.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Dec 6, 2005)

Horsom felt Gragnor's magic race through his veins, fully healing the burn and bite the Esk warrior had dealt him. He then set to work barricading the entrance to the tomb, carefully placing the Stone of Alarm on the pile of burnt timbers he had assembled. "We can spend the night in the miller's home, have a good meal and rest. The Stone will warn us if anything attempts to leave the tomb."

----------------------------------------------------------

Horsom will stand guard near the tomb until nightfall, then retire to the miller's home until daybreak.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 8, 2005)

Selanil relaxed and let Kregor's magic do its work.  He instantly felt better, at least his wounds did.  He was still mentally fatigued however and longed to get out of the chamber and the water.  "So, do we return to the village to rest before attempting to search the rest of this place?  Or do we do it now?  I, for one, agree with Horsom although I don't know if I'd really want to stay in the miller's home," Selanil says, pulling his hood back over his head, his scarred face disappearing into the shadows.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 12, 2005)

I had not taken long for the mice to invade the Miller's house, nor for the birds to begin nesting beneath its eaves.  Still, it was warm enough inside, once they had gotten a fire going.  The adventurers stripped their sodden and reeking clothing and hung it by the fireplace to dry.  The odor of the rank barrow filled the stone house.  Thankfully, workmen had made use of the fireplace as the mill was being dismantled, so there was nothing roosting in the chimney, and a modest amount of wood was laid nearby.

They could rest and recuperate.  They would have to decide their next step in the morning.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Dec 13, 2005)

Horsom cursed quietly but ferociously. The day wasn't starting on the right foot. He poked his finger through the charred hole a stray ember from the fireplace had burned through his breeches. As he slipped them on, still muttering, a preternatural rumble rolled through the cottage. He toed Glom awake. "If there are any beasties still down that tomb, your snoring would have kept them down there for fear of the asthmatic dragon standing guard above them." The goblin grumbled to himself and rolled over, burying his head under the sheets.

Horsom broke his fast on some of the miller's stores and went out to check on the horses. While there, he refilled his quiver from the spares he had left tied to his saddle. Returning to the cottage, he collected his axe and everburning torch then waited for the others before removing his warning stone so that they could return to the tomb.


----------



## maddmic (Dec 13, 2005)

Kregor had woken about an hour before Horsom.  Getting dressed, he slipped outside into the cool morning air.  He made his way to the waters edge and knelt down.  He began to pray to Gragnor, thanking him for all that he had provided the previous day.  He continued to meditate and pray for the better part of that hour.  He then stood and returned to where the alarming stone had been placed the night before.  He sat quietly examining the edge of his bastard sword.

OOC:
If Horsom had told the others that the stone would alarm even should one of the group aproach it, then Kregor would not go near it.  He would instead stay by the water's edge.


----------



## Krug (Dec 13, 2005)

Glom slumps to the floor, the buzzing in his head incessant. "Must rest... now" he says, going off to sleep almost immediately, unconcerned with filling his belly.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Dec 22, 2005)

Just posting to get Toric's attention in case he hasn't realised we're waiting for his post.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 22, 2005)

Selanil slept away from the fire, more comfortable with the breeze blowing through his hair and across his scarred face.  After the tight confines of the chamber below ground, he was happy to smell the fresh night air and other assorted scents of life.  His mind and body weary, he rested comfortably, nearly outside the house, but close enough to be within earshot of his companions in case of trouble.

In the morning, he took down his dry clothes, shook them out and dressed.  His bow slung across his back and the spear firmly in his right hand, he rejoined the group, waiting to see what the others had planned.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 22, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> Just posting to get Toric's attention in case he hasn't realised we're waiting for his post.





OUT OF GAME:  Hey, I don't know about you, but we are also getting ready for the holidays out here.  Two kids; lots of shopping.      I probably won't do an update until after Christmas.

RC


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 10, 2006)

Crap!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maddmic (May 10, 2006)

lol.  I think we're ok though.  I have to look at Kregor's sheet and see if there's anything missing, but I doubt it.  Toric and RC still w/ us?


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 11, 2006)

Give them a couple of days; they might restore to May 8th.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 12, 2006)

Okay, no backup.    

First off, does anyone have the remainder (or parts thereof) saved on their computer?  I'll check mine this weekend, including temporary internet files.  We might be able to create a backup of our own.

If no backup is possible, I suggest that I write a "bridge text" that includes the highlights of what happened in the posts that are lost, and that we move on from there.

RC


----------



## maddmic (May 12, 2006)

Unfortuneately, I do not.  My temp history was cleared when my machine died.    I have a pretty good idea of where we were, but some refreshing of the small things and les obvious things would be great.  

Just to clarify, we never bumped to 4th right?  I know that sounds bad that I can't remember, but we've been playing this game for quite a while and that fact has escaped my memory.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 12, 2006)

No, but I haven't done XP for some of what has happened yet, either.  Since last we left off the group was leaving to rest & recover before tackling the "treasure" of the Sly Hisser, that seems a good time to do it.....


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 13, 2006)

I just rejigged my computer a few weeks ago, so no temp internet files from me either unfortunately. Bridge text/xp sounds good to me.


----------



## maddmic (May 15, 2006)

Likewise.  I have saved my character though should anything like this happen again.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 15, 2006)

*Build a bridge out of her!*

OK...

After defeating the Sly Hisser, you rested for a day while trying to determine exactly what to do.  The villagers, pleased with your success, offered you food and new(ish) clothing.   Horsom decided to use his second acorn, and the Red Woman of the Oaks moved the stream and millpond overnight, allowing the group to enter the newly-drained area below the mill (obviously, breathing water was no problem for the Sly Hisser).  That night, as the Red Woman of the Oaks did her work, Kregor dreamt of the Raven & Wolf again.  The Red Woman of the Oaks cautioned Horsom about the third acorn, which she said was Yallery Brown.

The group went into the old barrow, and Kregor consecrated the first chamber.  An examination of the chamber showed many urns filled with amber beads and brass coins.  They had been stoppered with wax, though several were broken, and had been decorated with floral patterns and spiral markings of the sort associated with the ancient Esk.  

The party then went down the spriralling tunnel that the Hisser had come from.  There they found what appeared to be a pile of bodies, but was in fact the insane spirits of those that fell into the Sly Hisser's power and died over the centuries.  An examination of the room showed two stones, one to the right of the tunnel entry, and the other to the left (north and south) that could be moved; faint magic radiated behind the north stone.  The mass of insane spirits spoke to the party, asking for release, but soon asking for the party's death as well.  The insane babbling seemed to fascinate Dain and Horsom....The spirits began to move as a unit toward Dain.

Once they realized this, Kregor and Selenil took hold of their compatriots and fled the chamber, dragging them back up the long tunnel.  When they reached the first chamber, they rested a few minutes (apparently, the spirits were bound to the second chamber as the Sly Hisser's "treasure").  After a few minutes, both Dain and Horsom recovered their wits.

It is here that we resume our story......

(XP Coming Soon!)


----------



## maddmic (May 17, 2006)

"It is odd that they stay in the chamber.  Perhaps they are bound there by some residual force from the beast we slew.  We need to rest and on the morrow I will ensure that we have all the protection that Gragnor will grant us.  It should be enough."

Kregor then assists the others with climbing out of the darkness.

OOC:
Once out, Kregor will do nothing but find a secluded place and meditate on the situation at hand.  He is looking for some type of guidance.  He plans on doing the following and just would like some idea of whether he's on the right track or not.

Spells:
0 Level:
Resistance x4 (one on each person)

1st Level:
Bless
Protection from Evil x2

2nd Level:
Consecrate
Remove Paralysis

Also intends on using the protective ward he can place on a person for a +3 on their next save.

I don't know how you want to do this, or even if Kregor can get an idea of whether or not he's on the right path, but I figured I'd ask.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 17, 2006)

Shaken by how easily he had fallen under the sway of the Hisser's dead, Horsom agreed wholeheartedly with Kregor's offer of Gragnor's protection. "When we next enter that chamber, I'll have my ears blocked as well", he said, fingering the frayed edge of his tunic, searching for strips to pull off and use as plugs.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 23, 2006)

Unnerved by the whole disturbing scene below the earth, Selanil takes a deep breath of fresh air upon emerging from the opening.  He pauses to let the sun warm his scarred face and then turns to his friends.  "I guess we rest up and prepare for what lies ahead on the morrow?"


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 28, 2006)

"It is odd that they stay in the chamber," Kregor said.  "Perhaps they are bound there by some residual force from the beast we slew. We need to rest and on the morrow I will ensure that we have all the protection that Gragnor will grant us. It should be enough."

Shaken by how easily he had fallen under the sway of the Hisser's dead, Horsom agreed wholeheartedly with Kregor's offer of Gragnor's protection. "When we next enter that chamber, I'll have my ears blocked as well", he said, fingering the frayed edge of his tunic, searching for strips to pull off and use as plugs.

Kregor assisted the others with climbing out of the darkness and into the bright sunlight.

Unnerved by the whole disturbing scene below the earth, Selanil took a deep breath of fresh air.  He paused to let the sun warm his scarred face, and then turned to his friends. "I guess we rest up and prepare for what lies ahead on the morrow?"

Yet it was early, and they had a whole spring day -- warm, with but a slight haze on the horizon -- stretching before them.  They could feel a slightly cool breeze blowing from the east, from the direction of Lake Elidyr.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 28, 2006)

*Sorry about the long delays....I've done other posts, but I have to work a bit harder to make sure that this game is good.  Also, my girlfriend is pregnant (3rd for me, 1st for her; due in October) & that is taking up a bit of my time.  Wonderful, though!  I hope all is equally well with you!*


----------



## maddmic (May 30, 2006)

OOC:
No worries.  I am confused though.  Are we waiting for XP, or are we pressing on?

Also, does Kregor get any feeling if his proposed actions will benefit the party at all?  I'm not looking for DM guidance, I just want him to use this prayer as trying to get some info that he's at least got a decent idea of whether this will work or not.   lol


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 30, 2006)

Horsom practised balling up the strips of cloth torn from his shirt and placing them in his ears to see if they'd hold. "Kregor, I'll follow you down once you give the go ahead." 

---------------------------------------

OOC: Congratulations RC! Wow, this is the 3rd child conceived/born since this thread started. You know you've got a long running game when...


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 30, 2006)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> OOC: Congratulations RC! Wow, this is the 3rd child conceived/born since this thread started. You know you've got a long running game when...




LOL.  Did I mention it before?  Once or twice?   

Anyway, sorry about the slip with the XP.  Everyone may give themselves 3675 XP for monsters & story award.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 31, 2006)

OOC: Should we advance our characters to level 4 then?


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 31, 2006)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> OOC: Should we advance our characters to level 4 then?




Absolutely.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 3, 2006)

OOC:  Updated my character in the OOC thread.

IC:
After taking a deep breath of the cool, spring air, Selanil turns to his companions.  "I have a few things I would like to take care of.  I need to feel the sun on my skin and the fresh air in my lungs.  Especially after what we have been through.  I will meet you all back here tomorrow morning."

That said, Selanil takes his leave of his friends.  He'll spend the day wandering the area, staying away from civilization as much as possible.  Depending on how far away the lake is, he'll go there and have a swim, attempting to wash away the weariness that he feels.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 4, 2006)

Despite the friendliness of the villagers, they had little time for the adventurers that morning.  Following the horror of the manticore and the miller's treachery, there was still much springtime work to be done.  Men walked the rounds with their sons, naming the stones that marked their fields and repairing fences.  Animals needed to be fed, pastured, protected, and milked.  Clothes needed making and mending.  Sharp-eyed children watched over the fields with slings to keep the birds away from the precious seeds -- and to add something to that evening's pot.  

Watching the village at peaceful work was, in many ways, gratifying.

In the late afternoon, as the sun dipped toward the west, a company of men -- a score on horseback -- rode into the village from the south.  They were dressed in checked green and white livery and carried the device of a rooster clutching a serpent in its talons.  The company rode to the Church, where one blew a blast upon a horn.

"Make ready!  Make ready!" the leader of the men cried.  "Lord Merryhahn rides from his southern estates, and shall be here with the dawn!  Court shall be held at noon, before the House of the Good Gods, and Justice shall be meted to all who bring forth claim!"


----------



## maddmic (Jun 5, 2006)

Kregor looks upon the new arrivals with curiosity.  Raising one eyebrow, he shakes his head.  Turning to the others, he nods in the direction of the old mill.  *"What do you make of them?  Are we to stay here tomorrow and wait for this man's arrival, or should we continue with our business?"*

OOC:

Spells:  for the next day
0 - Resistance x4, Guidance
1st - Bless, Protection from Evil x3, (D) Sanctuary 
2nd - Consecrate, Negative Energy Protection, Remove Paralysis, (D) Death Knell

edit - fixed my screwup    After this bit of banter then, Kregor will find a quiet secluded place to pray as stated above.  He will also try to gather some guidance as stated above.  Sorry for jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 5, 2006)

*Remember, this is the day you came out of the tomb, so while you have whatever is new from levelling, you do not have whatever was used earlier.  Which, of course, may well be enough.*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 6, 2006)

OOC: I think we should continue on with our plan, but stop to check in on the proceedings. Sorry for the delayed post: I was on a fishing trip.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 6, 2006)

Selanil watches the newcomers ride into the village impassively.  Upon hearing the proclamation from the leader, he turns to his companions.  "Shall we see what the commotion is all about?  I for one am curious as to what proceedings these men are to preside over."


----------



## maddmic (Jun 7, 2006)

Kregor nods to Selanil.  "You can see what the commotion is about.  I must pray to and consult Gragnor for our actions on the morrow."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 7, 2006)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Selanil watches the newcomers ride into the village impassively.  Upon hearing the proclamation from the leader, he turns to his companions.  "Shall we see what the commotion is all about?  I for one am curious as to what proceedings these men are to preside over."




*Sorry, Selanil is spending the day wandering, staying as far from civilization as possible.

(Don't worry, though, you are not forgotten!)*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 7, 2006)

OOC:  Ooops, my bad.  I thought this was the day after Selanil wandered...


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 8, 2006)

Between Selanil stretching his legs and Kregor's communing with his god, Horsom resigned himself to the fact that the tomb would have to wait until after Lord Merryhahn's judgement tomorrow.

"What if Merryhahn prevents us from exploring the tomb tomorrow?" Horsom thought to himself grimly. He was eager to explore the tomb and its hidden secrets, but there was a real possibility, in his mind at least, that Merryhahn would assert his rights of claim on what lay in his lands.

Horsom decided to make the most out of his free time and speak to some of the villagers this evening to find out what he could about this Lord Merryhahn and what the probable outcome of tomorrow's pronouncements would be... and what Merryhahn's intentions toward the tomb were. He shared his thoughts with his companions. "Anyone care to join me? We could start our conversations at the local tavern..."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 8, 2006)

*(Recall again, no local tavern.  Kell's Reach is just too small!  OTOH, you could have a pint with a number of local farmers, who do brew their own.)*

As the afternoon wore on, more men arrived.  These were porters and labourers, carrying pavillions (which they set up on the common land and before the Church) and the furnishings which would go within.  Clearly, a general encampment was being planned in the Commons and the Lord's Open Court would be before the Church.

Soon the Village Reeve began to order food and other comforts for the Lord Merryhahn.  These orders were followed with several degrees of enthusiasm or grudging compliance.  The general consensus seemed to be that the nobleman was canny and just, but many of the villagers seemed to be oblivious to the fact that Lord Merryhahn had not been there during the terrible winter, or when the manticore preyed upon the villagers.

"They'll not say it," said one grizzled farmer to Horsom.  "Nor shall I.  Nor shall you, if ye've any brains at all, for that one owns this land, aye.  See you that there is no manor here, nor has that one a permanent place in this village.  We are an afterthought.  Most like, the soft whisper of gold sounds louder than cries of anguish, eh?"  The old man spat on the ground.  He seemed to consider a moment.  "Ah-course, the great and powerful have many worries, and maylike we _are_ but an afterthought."

As Horsom spoke to the old man, and the Village Reeve ordered provisions, the man who had first announced the coming of Lord Merryhahn walked to the site of the old mill's ruins, and approached the miller's old house.

"I seek the dwarf known as Dain Winterforge, or his officer, acting here under the Charter of the Archdeacon Warmund of Selby-by-the-Water."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 8, 2006)

OOC:



			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> *(Recall again, no local tavern.  Kell's Reach is just too small!  )*




Clearly you've never been to Ireland!  Every town is absolutely guaranteed to have at least one church and one bar. It's crazy... my wife and I spent 3 weeks tooling around there... we found zero exceptions to that rule of thumb.

More later...


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 9, 2006)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> Clearly you've never been to Ireland!  Every town is absolutely guaranteed to have at least one church and one bar. It's crazy... my wife and I spent 3 weeks tooling around there... we found zero exceptions to that rule of thumb.





Upper Penninsula Michigan is like that, too....or at least was when I was there.  I spent half my boyhood in Pembine, Wisconsin, which had under 5,000 people (at that time, way under 5,000 people...the towships of Pembine, Beecher, and Dunbar had one public school, which ran from kindergarten through high school _in the same building_!  That building was about half the size of my sons current high school here in Toronto.) but still managed to support 5 drinking establishments.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 13, 2006)

Horsom let out a low whistle at the herald's announcement. He wasn't about to meddle in Church business... let Dain or Kregor handle this one.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 14, 2006)

OOC:

What time of day is it when the person is looking for Dain?  If it is towards nightfall, then Kregor should be back at the old house.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 16, 2006)

When Kregor returned to the old house shortly before nightfall, he found Dain abed with a fever, blankets heaped over his stout form.  Clearly the foul water in the old tomb hid some spirit of disease that had found its way into Dain's blood.  Speaking with the dwarf, Kregor learned that a chill had been building all day, growing into a fever by the late afternoon.  Kregor also learned that the group -- or what representative they wished to send -- had been asked to break fast with Lord Merryhahn with his arrival in the morning.

*FYI, the chills and fever are a metagame mechanic, as Wolfheart hasn't been on EN World for some time.  I'll NPC him until the end of this "chapter" (nearly there!) then perhaps recruit some additional players.* 

Selenil had ranged far from Kell's Reach that day, trying to put civilization behind him for as long as he could.  It felt good to breathe the springtime air, even when the sky clouded near nightfall and rained in short, scattered bursts.  The scarred elf wandered through pasture and copse, avoiding farmers as he crossed their fields.  He paused once to watch a fox family, the year's new kits tumbling from their den beneath the roots of a fallen tree.  He rested on a long flat stone near a stream, cushioned by thick green moss.  The sound of birdsong drifted him off to a short sleep.

It was near that hour in the deep night, where one day turned to the next, that his wandering steps found him returning to Kell's Reach from the north.  As he passed the old barrow where the manticore had laired, he was surprised to hear a sweet music coming from underground.  It drifted upon the soft night breeze.  As Selenil passed a broad oak atop a rise, he could see the barrow.  A warm yellow light flickered from within, and he heard the sound of a merry company.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 21, 2006)

Kregor watched over Dain, having done anything that he could do to help the dwarf.  Knowing that Dain will not be able to meet with Lord Merryhahn, Kregor decides to turn in eraly so that he can get an early start in the morning with his prayers.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 22, 2006)

Drawn to the sounds of merryment, Selanil veers off towards the barrow.  He approaches with little caution, already having experienced a situation like this one days earlier.  Reaching the entrance to the barrow, he enters, following the sounds of the music, wondering all along if he would encounter familiar faces.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 27, 2006)

Where the narrow tunnel into the burial mound had been before, there was now a long, low tunnel, lit by flickering lanterns.  The smell of cooked meats and spices was in the air, and beneath it the heavy metallic smell of old blood.  Treading carefully down the passage, Selenil was not at all surprised to see a chamber open before him, and in that chamber to see a feasting host of knights dressed in old fashioned clothing and armor.  

Serving women moved among the tables, refilling goblets of wine and carrying trays laden with pastries, savories, and meat -- roast geese and swans, boar and venison.  The servers seemed human at a glance...but their ears came to points and their eyes were feral.  Some smiled with sharp teeth.  Others sported small, curling horns, nearly hidden in their tresses.

At the head of the table, Queen Maeve lifted a golden chalice of mead. 

"Here is My Champion at last!" the Faerie Queen said.  "Come and sit, Shining Friend, Liberator of Our Throne."  She looked away to address the servers.  "Bring Our Lord Selenil food and wine."  Smiling, she looked back at the scarred elf, a lock of her raven tresses falling before her lavender eyes.  "It is Our hope that the Spear of Gwertheyrn ap Nudd served you well, and that you will this night prove yourself mighty with the lance.  We pray thee also, tell Us, didst thou dip Our token in the blood of the beast, as We bade thee?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 28, 2006)

Selanil takes the offered seat, reminding himself not to drink the wine as he was advised not so long ago.  "I am no Champion, merely an ugly elf, trying to do what is right.  My friends are also heroes, as we destroyed the beast together.  Indeed, the spear did drink the blood of the beast, piercing it right through to the heart," Selanil says, a ghoulish grin on his scarred face.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 6, 2006)

OOC:

I'm on vacation right now.  My posting will be sporatic, but I will do my best to keep up.  If you need to move the story and I haven't posted, please do so.  Kregor will attend the breakfast and speak with the Lord on Dains behalf.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 13, 2006)

"Our token," Queen Maeve insisted.  "Didst thou dip Our token in the blood of the beast, as We bade thee?  For know that, if thou didst as We bade, it will act as a powerful Charm of Healing if you lave even a deadly wound with the cloth We gave thee and even a drop of wine."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 14, 2006)

OOC:  My intention was to dip the favor in the blood of the manticore.  I don't know that I ever specifically posted that I did it, but I assumed (maybe incorrectly?) that the favor was tied near the spearhead and when he dealt the killing blow, the favor was suitably dipped in the beast's blood.

IC:
"A powerful favor you have bestowed upon me, Queen Maeve," Selanil says, standing and bowing low before her.  "The cloth and even a drop of wine, you say?  I will remember that."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 13, 2006)

Selanil thought for a moment.  His intention was to dip Queen Maeve's scarf in the blood of the manticore, and it was tied near the spearhead and when he dealt the killing blow.  The favor was suitably dipped in the beast's blood.  "A powerful favor you have bestowed upon me, Queen Maeve," Selanil said, standing and bowing low before her.  "The cloth and even a drop of wine, you say?  I will remember that."

"There is an old link between wine and blood," said Queen Maeve, nodding.  "Red wine, blood, and the fermented honey of bees....each in their season.  And now, My Champion, We will ask you a third and final time:  We have given you a spear, would you do less for your Queen?  You have carried Our favor.  Is it not time that we favored each other?"


----------



## maddmic (Aug 14, 2006)

OOC:
Just curious, but where does the breakfast stand, or are we not to that point yet?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 22, 2006)

Selanil listens to Maeve nervously, feeling uncomfortable and unsure of himself.  It was rare that he lacked confidence but this was one occassion that he couldn't help himself.  "What exactly are you getting at, my queen?" he asked, trying to seem ignorant of her request.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 13, 2006)

The Queen licked a drop of red, honey-scented wine from her lips.  "As thee wish, Our Champion," she said.  "Sleep again among the warriors."

* * * * *

In the grey dawn, an hour before the sun rose, when its light was just begining to turn the sky from black, servants of the Lord Merryhahn knocked on the miller's old house, bidding its occupants rise and join their Lord to break fast.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Sep 15, 2006)

"Too small... too long... too red..." Horsom tossed clothes aside ruthlessly as he searched the villagers' donations for a suitable outfit for presenting oneself before a lord. Not that he cared overmuch what some minor noble thought of his appearance, but he wanted a crack at exploring the tomb beneath the mill, and that was dependent on the goodwill of Lord Merryhahn. The discovery of a faded blue top, which had probably been a groom's wedding shirt decades ago, and a pair of breeches, whose stains weren't overly visible, stopped his rampage through the clothing pile. He slipped the shirt over his head, glad that Dain and Kregor were here to parley with Merryhahn; Herne knew that Horsom didn't have the gentle words to sway a lordling.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 29, 2006)

It was clear that it had rained during the night, for the grass was slick with it, and the servants of Lord Merryhahn had hair lank from working in the rain.  They had the tired look of men who had been awake much, doing much, and who longed for this one additional duty to be finished so that they could seek their own tents.  Their checked green and white livery was stained with mud.

The village Commons had been transformed in the night.  Where once a grassy field had stood, where the villagers could graze their animals, there was now another small village of green and white tents.  Over the largest of these flew a rain-bedraggled banner.  Only the sure knowledge that it carried the device of a rooster clutching a serpent in its talons allowed it to be identified in the morning as the tent of Lord Merryhahn.

Past the tent city, in the area in front of the Church, there was a sort of open pavillion, and within it was set a few small tables and benches, and a great wooden chair.  This would be, no doubt, the place where the Open Court would be held.  It was common practice for the nobility to travel, from time to time, to all of the places they held in vassalage, and to hear the grievances of the people.  Some lords were, of course, more just than others, but it was important for a noble to at least appear to love justice, if he wished his people to support him.

The servants led the adventurers not to the largest tent, nor to the Open Court, but to another large tent, from which a glorious medley of scents drifted on the morning breeze.  Whatever was being served within was surely a breakfast fit for the eating!  

The servants paused just outside the tent flap.

"How shall you be introduced?" one said.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 7, 2006)

OOC:
Hmmmm...  I thought that this game had kind of faded away.  I know that there were three of us players at one point, can we get a head count?  Also, if there's enough interest still, Will you entertain recruiting another player or players Raven?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, well, I moved, my daughter was born October 2nd, and I am living out of boxes.  OTOH, I was having fun with this game when I had the time to update (it takes more thought than just arguing about editions!).  So, yes, my posts were really slowing down.

Anyway, yes, I'd be happy to recruit.


RC


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Nov 7, 2006)

Still here too! I've had a lot of fun with this game over the last... almost 2 years!!??!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm still here as well.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 9, 2006)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, I moved, my daughter was born October 2nd, and I am living out of boxes.  OTOH, I was having fun with this game when I had the time to update (it takes more thought than just arguing about editions!).  So, yes, my posts were really slowing down.
> 
> Anyway, yes, I'd be happy to recruit.
> 
> ...




Sorry if I came off badly with my last post.  I just thought the game had simply ended as many have on the board.  I was not calling you out RC as I have enjoyed this game tremendously.  I understand what it's like to be moving and have things come at you from all different angles.  Congratulations on your daughter.  Is she your first child?  I know I've already said it, but I am definitely still interested in that game, so it looks as though you have your 3 die-hards back.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 9, 2006)

No worries....And no offense taken!  My fault for the long hiatus!  

I have 1 son (Michael, 15) and two daughters (Heather, 7, and Zoe, 5 weeks).  The first two are from a previous relationship.  All three are great kids!


----------



## maddmic (Nov 13, 2006)

I hate to muddy the IC thread.  Should we create a new OOC and recruiting thread?  Also, I will be on vacation from Nov 15th until Nov 29th.  Posting will happen, I just can't say how often.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Nov 14, 2006)

RC: Congrats on Zoe! I've got friends who have had a child years after the first set; it's like starting at square one from what I hear. Good luck! 

Waiting patiently for further developments.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 14, 2006)

It was clear that it had rained during the night, for the grass was slick with it, and the servants of Lord Merryhahn had hair lank from working in the rain. They had the tired look of men who had been awake much, doing much, and who longed for this one additional duty to be finished so that they could seek their own tents. Their checked green and white livery was stained with mud.

The village Commons had been transformed in the night. Where once a grassy field had stood, where the villagers could graze their animals, there was now another small village of green and white tents. Over the largest of these flew a rain-bedraggled banner. Only the sure knowledge that it carried the device of a rooster clutching a serpent in its talons allowed it to be identified in the morning as the tent of Lord Merryhahn.

Past the tent city, in the area in front of the Church, there was a sort of open pavillion, and within it was set a few small tables and benches, and a great wooden chair. This would be, no doubt, the place where the Open Court would be held. It was common practice for the nobility to travel, from time to time, to all of the places they held in vassalage, and to hear the grievances of the people. Some lords were, of course, more just than others, but it was important for a noble to at least appear to love justice, if he wished his people to support him.

The servants led the adventurers not to the largest tent, nor to the Open Court, but to another large tent, from which a glorious medley of scents drifted on the morning breeze. Whatever was being served within was surely a breakfast fit for the eating! 

The servants paused just outside the tent flap.

"How shall you be introduced?" one said.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Nov 15, 2006)

The smell of the feast wafting from the tent's entrance made Horsom weak in the knees. Lest the thunderous rumble from his belly be taken as his introduction, Horsom spoke up: "Horsom Moss of Long Archer." Impetuously, he added: "Slayer of manticores and Defender of Kell's Reach."


----------



## maddmic (Nov 15, 2006)

Kregor raises an eyebrow when Horsom adds the last part to his name.  *"I am known as Kregor.  Devout follower of Gragnor the half-orc."*


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 15, 2006)

The servant lifted the flap of the tent.  

"My Lord Merryhahn," he said.  "It is my pleasure to introduce Horsom Moss of Long Archer and Kregor the Devout."  He half-turned to the adventurers, inviting them into the pavillion.

*OOC:  Are you armed?*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Nov 15, 2006)

OOC: No. I wasn't anticipating my breakfast putting up much of a fight.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 16, 2006)

OOC:  Is Selanil still in the barrow with Maeve?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 16, 2006)

*Selanil is still in the barrow at this time.

Ulorian, what if they are serving black pudding?    

Is it safe to assume that Kregor is simularly unarmed?  Or not?*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 17, 2006)

OOC:  Bear in mind that maddmic is on vacation and may not see this message for a little while.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Nov 17, 2006)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> *Ulorian, what if they are serving black pudding?    *



OOC: Frank's Louisiana Red Hot


----------



## maddmic (Nov 18, 2006)

OOC:  Kregor would be unarmed as well.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 18, 2006)

Within the large tent a large table was set, heaped high with simple fare of springtime, before new growth can be harvested, but cunningly prepared to delight both eye and nose.  Several chairs were placed around the table.  As the adventurers entered, those who were seated rose.  The man who had sat at the high-backed wooden chair at the table's head must be Lord Meryhahn.  He had seen 50 winters at least, and he was balding.  What grey-white hair remained he wore long, gathered by a blue ribbon behind him.  His face was paunchy, and he was grwoing fat, but both face an hands showed old scars, and his brown eyes gleamed with a quick wit.

"Horom, Kregor.  My friends," he said, "Come and sit."  He indicated two places on his left-hand side.  "Fill your trenchers.  Eat."

(Trenchers are "platters" made of bread, that soak in gravy or other leavings of a meal.  They are often collected to feed the poor, or are given to the hunting dogs, after eating.  The person who's job it is to pass out the trenchers, and other alms, is called an almoner.)

The Lord Merryhahn sat, and then the others at the table sat also.  There were four others at the table beside the Lord and the adventurers.  Quick introductions were made.  The man to the Lord's right, perhaps older than the Lord himself, but thin and sharp as a hawk, was Sir Conrade Pyredown, Seneschal of House Merryhahn since the previous Lord.

Next around the table was a younger man, wearing the robes and neck-torc of a priest of Mardan.  The Four Arms of Marden were emblazoned upon his right breast.  This was Father Evers, the Lord's personal chaplain.

A long-bearded and scarred dwarf with an eyepatch sat in the next chair.  He grinned fiercely when introduced as Deran Deephand, Chief Architect and Provisioner.  "Keeper of the Eschequer," he laughed.  "By which he means I hold the purse strings of his House."

The final person there, seated to the left of the adventurers, was a fit woman in her mid-twenties, with sandy hair and brown eyes.  This was the Lady Isleen Merryhahn, third daughter of the current Lord Merryhahn.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Nov 19, 2006)

"Milords, Father... and milady," Horsom sketched a bow, pausing briefly to stretch his smile when greeting Isleen._ "Careful,"_ Horsom chided himself. _"This lord is unlikely to favour a farmer turned sword-for-hire applying his (considerable) charms to his daughter."_ Letting Kregor take the lead in this discussion... or negotiation... or whatever this was, Horsom gave up the seat next to Lord Merryhahn to the orc. "Thank you for this incredible meal, milord. Everything seems ... delicious," this last capped with a small smile directed at Isleen. _"Well, maybe just a little flrting..."_


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 25, 2006)

"So," said Lord Merryhahn, wiping gravy from his lips.  "You are the slayers of the manticore?  For that, you have my thanks.  This was a harsh winter, and the lands I hold are scattered.  Word of this...infestation...did not reach me until a little less than a week ago, and even then circumstances were such that I could not ride forth immediately.  There has been hardship, and not only among men, for orcs and ogres are raiding many places in force.  Nor can I long remain here.  You have perhaps heard rumors of these purple knights laying claim to the road along the Selwyn?  There, too, I have rights that I must assert or cede.  I know that you have administered fair justice here, and have done so under the banner of the Church -- and it is a right granted the Archdeacon of Selby.  So, again, you have my thanks."

The noble refilled his flagon from an earthenware jug of small beer.  He sipped, and his eyes closed in satisfaction.

"Even so, _Defender of Kell's Reach_ is not a title I would bandy about, were I you.  That title belongs to me, and it belongs to my family when I am gone."  He opened his eyes to look searchingly at Kregor and Horsom.  "I would defend it with my last breath.  Do not mistake more pressing duty elsewhere for apathy, or for cowardice."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Nov 25, 2006)

OOC: I'll let maddmic catch up before posting again.


----------



## maddmic (Dec 5, 2006)

Kregor raised his eyebrow at Horsom at the mention of _'Defenders of Kell's Reach'_.  He then clears his throat and addresses the Lord.  "Lord Merryhahn, I must confess that I am not gifted with words as you are.  We accept your thanks and are happy to have helped.  I am sure that you have been made aware that there was a greater evil located here?  One far more treacherous than the manticore?" 

He clears his throat again, clearly not one used to doing things like this.  "I'm sure that you have not called us here though to find out about what has happened here though.  You spoke of other problems in your lands.  I am guessing that you have perhaps invited us to your table with intentions of charging us to take care of some matter?  Perhaps the knights you have mentioned?  Or is it something else that you would have us investigate?"  He then holds his breath, hoping that the words spoken were said correctly.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 5, 2006)

"At least they are direct," said Father Evers.  "I find that refreshing."

"Aye.  Among my people, as well, slyness is rather ill thought of, while the firm hand and eye -- and the firm tongue -- reveal the firm heart beneath."  The Chief Architect and Provisioner raised his mug.  "They have my confidence."

Sir Conrade Pyredown gave a curt nod.

The Lord Merryhahn glanced at his daughter.  "Are you are all agreed then?"

Lady Isleen smiled, casting what might be a favorable eye upon the adventurers.  "Perhaps," she replied slowly.  "Yet there are things I would first hear.  What do you mean, Priest Kregor, about a greater evil?  Reason tells me that you speak of the miller, and the village's participation in old sacrifices, word of which has reached our ears.  Yet reason is sometimes a liar, and I feel that there is more behind your words.  I would ask you also if there be but two of you, for the task my father would set you may well require more."


----------



## maddmic (Dec 6, 2006)

Kregor is somewhat surprised that his words were not thrown back at him.  He had never been gifted with telling people what they wanted to hear.  His ways in the past had been straightforward and gotten him into some heated debated.  He had been told in the past to be more diplomatic, but that was not in his ability at this moment.

He looked at the lords daughter and cleared his throat a third time.  "This greater evil that we uncovered was something I do not have a name for.  For the Miller's actions, the town dismantled the mill and a burial chamber below was found.  We entered it as there was an uneasy feeling surrounding it.  There were also dreams and words in our heads, but by what we didn't know."  He looked to Horsom, perhaps for support, and then continued.

"While investigating the tomb, we encountered the walking dead.  Once they had been laid to rest, we came to face the evil presence that I had felt."  He goes on to describe the beast to the best of his ability.  "After slaying this thing, I immediately felt that the area had been cleansed.  We then put to draining the tomb of the foul water that had seeped in.  Once that was done, we decided to venture back into the tomb to find out more about the beast that had inhabited it.  Upon re-entering it, we found that there seemed to be should trapped.  I cannot explain what we saw.  I can only say that our overconfidence that things had been set right almost cost us dearly."

Kregor tries to describe the "souls" as best he can as well as their ability to take control over members of the party.  He then takes a drink and faces the daughter again.  "As for our number, yes it has dwindled.  There is still a third though.  I just do not know where he is.  He is an elf and has a tendency to go off on his own from time to time."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Dec 6, 2006)

_"Sharp as a nail"_, mused Horsom admiringly. The woodsman of Long Archer murmured a "Thank you sirs and lady" before bending to his breakfast once more, letting Kregor take the lead on responding to Isleen's question.

Edit: maddmic posted while I was writing this. RC, assume this happens immediately preceding maddmic''s last post.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Dec 6, 2006)

"All I would add to Kregor's recounting is that it was by his swift action that the demon in the dark, the Sly Hisser, was banished from this world." Horsom shuddered inwardly, recalling the unholy vista he had glimpsed with his mind's eye when the creature had been sucked from this realm of existence.

"I would consider it an honour to serve the Lord Merryhahn in whatever capacity I can. I would  first like to request leave to further examine the tomb, both to ensure that none of the creature's minions remain behind and to study the contents of the ruin as well." He reddened slightly as he added: "I'm a bit of an ... errr... historian."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 7, 2006)

Listening to Kregor and Horsom's replies, Sir Pyredown frowned.  "Overconfidence is the death of many a man.  _Be bold, but be not overbold_...."

"...._For then your life's blood shall run cold_," finished the Lady Isleen.  "Fair words."  She turned to Horsom.  "By _historian_ I believe you mean _expert treasure hunter_."  She laughed gently.  "Fear not; we did not come here to take from you your prize."

"Although," said Father Evers thoughtfully, "were there anything truly strange down there, it might be best if I had a chance to examine it.  Already foul magic is involved here.  The demonolgy of the ancients sometimes needs a modern hand to undo."

"What of this confluence of trapped souls?" Lord Merryhahn asked the priest.  "Is there ought you can do?"

"The power of Mardan can do much," replied the priest.  "I, though, am but a humble vessel of His will.  If Your Lordship believes that I should accompany these two into the pit, of course I will do so."

Lord Merryhahn stroked his chin with one hand.  "What think you, Horsom?  Kregor?  I would have you finish your task here soon, if you were to undertake another task for me.  There is a castle -- little more than a ruin now -- built of old within lands that I hold.  It has long been overrun by an orcish host, and each time it has been emptied, other evil things creep within.  I would have you clear this ruin, which troubles my land.  And, if you will take the Vow of Service, I would have you rebuild and hold that castle as my vassals.  What say you?"


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Dec 8, 2006)

Horsom's blush went from faint pink to deep crimson at the Lady Isleen's gentle rebuke. He was moritified that she would consider him a venal tomb raider. "My lady... with all due respect... I _am _a student of history. My mentor and good friend is Corvo Snowmantle of Long Archer, an historian of note." He paused, a smile spreading across his face to take the edge from his words. "Although if there were some valuables in the tomb that I could send home to Long Archer or distribute among the villagers of Kell's Reach, I wouldn't turn my nose up at them." Horsom reached into his satchel. "Here," he said, handing to Isleen a few sheets of charcoal sketches he had worked on last evening. "These are copies of some of the inscriptions from within the tomb, that I will be taking back to Corvo."

He turned to Isleen's father. "My lord, I would be honoured to serve you in whatever task you set us to. This winter has seen Evil swing the tide of the Eternal War in its favour... I'm eager to be a part of sending that surge back."

OOC: Ick. But Horsom is pious and a little long-winded...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 8, 2006)

OOC:  Don't forget about me!  I wanna kill some Orcs too!


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Dec 8, 2006)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> OOC:  Don't forget about me!  I wanna kill some Orcs too!


----------



## maddmic (Dec 11, 2006)

Kregor nodded.  "I would most definitely appreciate another man of faith accompanying us back to that location.  The quicker that we can figure out exactly what happened here, perhaps the better we would be able to understand what plagues this land."

He then looked at Lord Merryhahn.  "Forgive me if I am too blunt, but my life is indebted to the service of Gragnor, an ancestor of mine and follower of Badur.  Any vow of serrvice that I give would have to be lenient and allow for service to Gragnor above all else.  That being said, I believe that this cause would be a just one and would fall in line with the teachings that I have read.  I am to protect those unable to protect themselves, as well as send those whom need to be judged to meet Gragnor and his master Badur."

He sips from his cup and continues.  "If this vow of service is favorable to you Lord Merryhahn, then you will have the service of my axe and the power granted to me by my ancestor."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 24, 2007)

"It is settled then."  Lord Merryhahn leaned forward, a smile playing about his lips.  "Finish what business you have here.  Father Evers will assist you, if he can...."  He paused so the priest could nod agreement.  "In the meantime, Master Deephand will draw a map to the ruin, and we shall prepare to accept your Vow."  He glanced at Kregor.  "I assume your ancestor has no objection to your rousting these orcs from their stolen lair?"


*OOC:  Sorry about the (frequent) delays.*


----------



## maddmic (Jan 29, 2007)

Kregor shakes his head.  "No my Lord.  He has no qualms about the judgement of those who would hurt others.  I can promise the service of myself and my axe.  You have my word that the job will be done to the best of my ability."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 5, 2007)

"Come, friends," Father Evers said, standing.  "Let us see this problem laid to rest."

"Indeed," said Lord Merryhahn, also standing.  "It is well past time that I prepare to sit in judgement on what problems this village would bring before me.  I imagine, despite the excitement of the last few days, that few suits will appear on the provost's list, for when all are guilty, few are quick to place blame on their neighbors."

*******

Meanwhile, Selenil awoke in the barrow.  He had expected to awaken alone once more, nor was he disappointed.  Arising, he stretched the kinks out of his muscles, and was surprised to discover that -- even having slept on cold stone -- he felt remarkable alive and vigorous that morning.  By the light coming through the entrance, he had slept far past his normal hour of arising....or, perhaps, more time had elapsed in the outer world than in the Fair Realm.  

As he made his way to the barrow's exit, he thought he heard a voice whisper from the darkness behind him:

"You go with our blessings, Shining Friend.  May you remember me, and may we meet again on some far day."

Selenil turned, his keen eyes seeking out the source of the words.  It had sounded like Etain, but she was not there.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 6, 2007)

Kregor nods and stands as well.  He exits the building, stealing one more glance of the woman who had spoken.  

Once outside, he turns to Father Evers.  "I can take you to this place that we spoke of.  I would wish a bit of time to prepare myself before we enter, but beyond that, I am ready."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 6, 2007)

maddmic said:
			
		

> Kregor nods and stands as well.  He exits the building, stealing one more glance of the woman who had spoken.
> 
> Once outside, he turns to Father Evers.  "I can take you to this place that we spoke of.  I would wish a bit of time to prepare myself before we enter, but beyond that, I am ready."




"Take what time you need," Father Evers said.  "In this, I am at your disposal."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 8, 2007)

Upon leaving the barrow, Selanil sets a good pace on his return to the village.  Feeling better than he has in days, the hard pace is easy to keep.  He hopes to arrive before nightfall and thus takes the most direct route available.

OOC:  We might have lost Ulorian.  He hasn't been online since 12/31/06.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 14, 2007)

Kregor leads them to the hole in the ground and looks to the others.  "I shall prepare myself before entering."

OOC:
He casts protection from evil on himself as well as resistance and bless.  If the others would like the same, he will cast protection and resistance on them as well.

Also, since it looks as though Toric and I as the only ones left, should we re-open recruiting?


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 14, 2007)

OOC: Sorry for not posting! I was waiting for an email notification of activity in this thread which was evidently missed/accidentally deleted.

Edit: Actually, I suspect something was wrong with this site's email notification mechanism; I highly doubt I missed 6 emails (I received maddmic's last one)! I'll visit this thread periodically to make sure I don't miss any more. Apologies again.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 14, 2007)

Horsom, having returned to the miller's house and fully equipped himself, braced himself to receive Gragnor's blessing. Having two priests along on this exploration went a long way to allaying Horsom's uneasiness about disturbing the ancient ghosts of this tomb.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 21, 2007)

OOC:
Sorry to say, but I believe that I'm going to have to drop this game.  I'm back in school now and I have a lot more on my plate now with my new job.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 21, 2007)

In the muddy ground around the hole, there were obvious signs of soft-booted feet.  Someone had kindly left a ladder in the entranceway, making it somewhat easier to get into the barrow beneath the old mill, but it seemed clear that a certain number of copper ornaments and amber beads had found their way into the village.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 21, 2007)

maddmic said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Sorry to say, but I believe that I'm going to have to drop this game.  I'm back in school now and I have a lot more on my plate now with my new job.




*OOC:  Obviously, do what you need to do.  Good luck with school & work!*


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 22, 2007)

Horsom sighed at the sight of the ladder. "There can't be that much danger if these farmers were able to pilfer the tomb." With that, Horsom made his way down the ladder.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 22, 2007)

"My fear is that the ladder was left because they did not return," said Father Evers.  "You must remember, Horsom, how little these folk have.  Even a portion of what lies below would have great meaning in their lives, and be worthy of great risk."

He followed Horsom down the ladder.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 23, 2007)

Horsom paused at the foot of the ladder after making way for the others and drew his axe and everburning torch. He was still blushing at Father Evers reproach and the uncharitableness of his thoughts. He apologised to the others before casting a sharp eye around the tomb, alert for danger.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 29, 2007)

In the main room of the barrow, the long-dead corpses have been moved to one side in a jumble of bones -- these have begun to sprout tiny grey and purple mushrooms, and to take on a blackish appearance due to mould.  Someone (or someones) has emptied several of the pottery urns....none too softly, either, for two lie broken upon the floor.  Copper trinkets and amber beads were clearly sifted through, but it is unclear whether or not anything was actually taken.  There is no sign of anyone here now.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 30, 2007)

Horsom moved slowly towards the Esk corpses and their defiled treasures, holding his torch aloft. The confidence he had before entering the tomb was shaken somewhat, recalling the... unholiness of the group's previous encounter here, and he didn't approach either the bodies or their possessions any closer than ten feet. "Looks like the villagers have looted these poor fellows," he grunted at the priests. "Father, let's proceed to the main tomb down below."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 30, 2007)

Father Evers nodded.  He produced a wax candle from his belt pouch -- from which the clink of coins could distinctly be heard.  "Wait," he said.  "Let us soften this wax first, to stopper our ears.  From your descriptions, the spirits below may seek to enthrall us with their babbling speech."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 3, 2007)

"'Sounds' good, Father," Horsom chuckled, taking the wax gobbets from the priest and pressing them into his ears. "I'll take the lead," he said as he headed for the passage to the lower part of the tomb.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 3, 2007)

The everburning torch produced no heat, and therefore was insufficient to soften the wax, and they had to pause a moment to light a true flame.  Then, the wax pressed into their ears muting sound into eerie silence, the group went down the winding tunnel that lead into the deep barrow.  Water dripped from the ceiling -- worked through the soil and the cracks between stones from the heavy rains, no doubt -- and made the flames dance.

The passage gave way to the oval chamber where spirits of the dead clustered, bound from the afterlife by whatever foul means the Sly Hisser had used.  From their translucent faces, the group could see that the spirits still gibbered insanely, still swore vengeance, still begged for freedom...but they could hear nothing.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 7, 2007)

Horsom shuddered at the silent gibbering of the tortured souls, who pleaded and grabbed desperately and ineffectively at the axeman and the priests. He indicated to the others that he was going to proceed to the hidden doorway after a careful inspection of the chamber.

OOC: The parts of the thread describing this chamber were lost with the ENWorld db failure, so hopefully I'm not misremembering anything.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 9, 2007)

Horsom recalled that there were two stones that gave way to hidden chambers; one to the right and one to the left.  Kregor had detected magic eminating from behind the lefthand stone, so he turned his attention thereunto.

As he stepped into the room, the ghosts moved eagerly toward him......


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 10, 2007)

Doing his best to ignore the spirits swirling around him, Horsom approached the portal from behind which Kregor had earlier detected a supernatural aura. Before touching the capstone, he examined it to see if it was decorated with any inscriptions or pictographs that he might recognise. After a minute or so, he reined in his natural curiosity and allowed the priests to perform whatever consecrations they deemed necessary before proceeding.

OOC: Horsom has a Search and Listen of +1, and a Spot of +4. He speaks and read Parthelonian, and has a +3 to Knowledge (Parthelonians), just in case that comes into play.

OOC: If the priests find nothing amiss, Horsom will proceed with removing/moving the capstone.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 31, 2007)

As Horsom stepped into the room, Father Evars shouted a warning....but the wax in his ears prevented Horsom from hearing more than just the insane babbling of the noncorporeal mass of souls bound to this room.  Crossing the threshhold, and moving to the lefthand stone, Horsom did his best to ignore the creatures as they pressed close, until he felt the cold touch of their nonexistent hands upon his flesh......

(Horsom loses 2 points of Wisdom).

(Sorry about delays).


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Aug 1, 2007)

Horsom whirled at the spirit's touch with a soft cry, eyes like saucers. He saw Father Evars and Kregor gesturing wildly, beckoning him back. He bolted for the entrance, seeking to get behind the protection of the priests. (Assuming Horsom is able to get past the priests: ) Once there, he instinctively, and probably uselessly, drew his axe.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 7, 2007)

Horsom wheeled just in time to see long tendrils of the ghostly mass reaching toward him again.  He could see the faces, babbling what seemed like silence to him, half-tortured, half-hungry, and half-hopeful.  The priests drew back with Horsom.  Father Evers pointed down the corridor, and to his ears, miming speech.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Aug 8, 2007)

Father Evars pantomime would have been amusing to Horsom under any other circumstances. He hurried after the priests, guessing that Father Evars felt that they would be safe to communicate once they were away from the chamber.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 8, 2007)

And indeed it was so.  Kregor led the way back to the first room, where the trio was able to unplug their ears, away from the insane babbling of the undead.

"I do not know what those things are," Father Evers said once they all could hear.  "Though they seem bound to that chamber."

"The tortured souls of the dead," suggested Kregor, "slain by the Sly Hisser, or entrapped by its malice."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Aug 9, 2007)

Horsom considered the priests' words, and ideas bubbled to the surface of his mind. His head was still spinning slightly from the effects of the spirits' chilling grasp, and he found it difficult to control his thoughts. "Is there not any way to appease these spirits? Could you not consecrate the chamber? Or maybe exorcise them? Or convince them that the Sly Hisser has been banished? Maybe there is an object or objects in that room to which they're bound, and that can be removed? Or is their protection that Gragnor or the Seven can provide against these misguided souls' deadly touch?"


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 9, 2007)

"You did not see it, but as you walked within that chamber, I raised aloft the symbol of Mardan and spoke his holy name.  And yet those ghosts remained bound, and were not released from their torment.  I believe, therefore, that to end their suffering, we must do what would seem like violence to them, had we any weapons that would so bite."  Father Evers smiled at Horsom.  "Or so would be my council."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Aug 10, 2007)

Horsom grinned. "Father, you are speaking my language!" Horsom quickly sobered, remembering that these were the souls of innocents trapped by the Hisser's malice. He looked down at his axe, examining the blade. "This is a fine weapon, but not up to the task of hewing ghost flesh I think." He looked up at Father Evars. "Where could we obtain such weapons? Or could you call upon Mardan, or Gragnor," glancing at Kregor, "to consecrate the weapons we have?"

OOC: I'm heading to a cottage after work and won't be back until a week Saturday.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 10, 2007)

"Fool that I am, not to have forseen this!" Father Evers said.  "Mardan pardon me for not being prepared for this happenstance!  Let us go back aboveground, and upon the morrow, Kregor and I shall be prepared to enchant our weapons to this task, and with the area consecrated we shall seek to undo this evil."

Kregor nodded in assent.



			
				Ulorian said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm heading to a cottage after work and won't be back until a week Saturday.




OOC:  And, so you know, I'll be away from August 17th to August 28th.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Aug 22, 2007)

Horsom mumbled his assent, shaking his head to clear the wooliness from it.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 31, 2007)

*I got back this Wednesday, but with the 4e hooplah, I haven't checked in on my games before.  I am back now, and ready to resume game postings on Tuesday (this is a long weekend in Canada!).*


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 7, 2007)

The party returned to the surface.  While they had been underground, the sky had cleared up, and Selenil had returned.  Although there was still a line for the Lord to administer his justice, there was almost a carnival air in the little hamlet.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Sep 10, 2007)

Horsom clapped the half-elf warmly on the back, and led him to the tavern where they could catch each other up on their adventures. He told the priests where he and Selanil could be found when they were ready.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 12, 2007)

Dawn came cool and clear.  After breaking fast once again with the men of Lord Merryhahn, although not with the Lord himself or his closest retainers, the group assembled once more near the barrow beneath the now-gone mill.  Father Evers joined them there, his face grim.

"Today," he said, "we finish the evil that has plagued these people."


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Sep 13, 2007)

Horsom had missed the Lord Merryhahn's daughter at breakfast, and his thoughts danced briefly with charming Lady Isleen, but he shook his head and returned to the task at hand. His head was still a little fuzzy, but he wasn't sure if it was due to his night out with Selanil or the aftereffect of his brush with the gibbering undead. (OOC: is Horsom still suffering a Wisdom loss?)

Horsom drew his axe and held out two-handed, horizontally before him. "I am ready for the consecration, Father."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 13, 2007)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> (OOC: is Horsom still suffering a Wisdom loss?)




1 point healed; 1 point remaining.

Given the time I've taken on posting, I think that we should we wait to give Toric a chance to post if he wants to.

RC


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Sep 13, 2007)

OOC: Sounds right to me.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 21, 2007)

Father Evers spoke a brief prayer to Mardan over Horsom's battle axe, then passed Mardan's four-armed holy symbol over it to imbue it with the war god's mystic power.

"May this weapon serve you well in what is to come," he said.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Sep 23, 2007)

"Thank you, Father," Horsom murmured solemnly. "Now, let's head to the chamber of trapped souls and end their misery." Sheathing his newly blessed axe, Horsom attached his rope to a nearby sturdy piece of rubble from the old mill, lowered it into the tomb entrance, and clambered down.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 28, 2007)

It did not take them long to follow their previous path.  Once more, they stoppered their ears with wax so that they could not hear the weird gibbering and moaning of the undead, which had so stunned Horsom on their last encounter.

Within the tomb, they could see the cloudy mass of bound souls, insane perhaps from their captivity, crying and calling out...soundlessly due to their precautions.  Father Evers glanced at Horsom, his face grim with determination.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Sep 29, 2007)

Alright then... Horsom, hefting his axe and shifting his shield, entered the chamber. He pushed down any compassion he felt for these trapped and tortured souls; this was an enemy out for blood, and he would meet that enmity with deadly force.

Initiative: 15 [11 (roll) + 4 (Dex)]


----------

